# Knitting Tea Party 9 August '13



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party - 9 August 13

Thirteen days and I will be winging my way to seattle. That time will come pretty quickly  need to start to decide what to take with me. I really dont want to do any laundry while I am there although I can  we will see. Have a few shirts and slacks to take to the dry cleaners. Alexis used my suitcase in her school play last year and somehow it never made its way home. Funny how things like that happen.

I was going to mow this morning  have maybe two hours left to do  Gary got called in early today so guess I will be mowing tomorrow. The mower needs jumped every time we want to use it  and right now it is sitting behind the barn. Plus we need more petrel. So  I will mow tomorrow. I should be like the guy across the road  he mows at least twice a week. I think he needs to get a life.

Schools here and everywhere else are getting into electronics  however  it is my feelings that if they want t student to have a computer or calculator that costs an arm and a leg  they should provide it. At a school meeting last evening it was stressed that a computer would make life easier for students but that they couldnt force anyone to buy one. Just the suggestion that it is needed is coercion in my book.

Lexi also needs a calculator (on sale right now for $100  which I will buy this evening for her birthday) for her advanced calculus class. It is required. I dont care how many children you have or how much money comes into the household - $100 is not always available.

I hate to gripe about the ex again however  she inherited quite a bunch of money when her folks died. She put it in a fund for the grandchildrens college. That way she gets to control it. So far she has given Rachel $25,000  alex I think got $2,000. He wanted to live in the dorm this year  costs $9,000  she said she would help  and I am here to tell you it wouldnt be much. Dan makes too much money so Rachel didnt qualify for a lot of the loan programs  but alex does. Heidi and gary always have money  heather says they dont have the money for college. Go figure.

Phyllis buys a computer for a high school graduation present. Alexis could really use it now. I doubt very much if she will buy it early. Its called control. I have a large credit with dell  I will buy lexi her laptop if Phyllis wont - but it makes me mad  she has the money. She always was cheap and never gave anything without strings attached  which in my mind equals never giving anything freely. Sad. That is enough about the ex.

I think it is time for a recipe  something sweet to get this bitter taste out of my mouth. Ill try to make it slightly healthy. It has oatmeal in it.

Recipe Oatmeal Whoopie Pies
Cookie recipe adapted from The Best of Amish Cooking, by Phyllis Pellman Good.

Ingredients

2 cups Brown Sugar 
1/2 cup Butter, Softened 
1/4 cup Shortening (Crisco) 
2 whole Eggs 
1/2 teaspoon Salt 
1 teaspoon Ground Cinnamon 
1 teaspoon Baking Powder 
3 Tablespoons Boiling Water 
1 teaspoon Baking Soda 
2-1/2 cups Flour 
2 cups Quick Oats

FILLING OPTION #1

Marshmallow Creme

FILLING OPTION #2

	5 Tablespoons All-purpose Flour 
	1 cup Milk 
	1 teaspoon Vanilla 
	1 cup Butter 
	1 cup Granulated Sugar
	
Preparation Instructions

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Cream brown sugar, butter, and shortening. Add eggs and mix. Add salt, cinnamon, and baking powder and mix. Mix baking soda and boiling water, then add to the bowl and mix. Add flour and oatmeal and mix well.

Scoop dough onto parchment-lined cookie sheets so that you have rounded heaping teaspoons. Bake for 10 minutes, being careful not to burn. Remove from oven, transfer to a cooling rack, and let the cookies cool completely.
FILLING #1

Scoop small amounts of marshmallow fluff onto cookies, then press a second cookie on top. Freeze immediately if not serving right away, or serve right after filling (fluff will ooze.)
FILLING #2

In a small saucepan, whisk flour into milk and heat, stirring constantly, until it's very thick. Remove from heat and let it cool to room temperature. Stir in vanilla.

Cream the butter and sugar together until light and fluffy. You dont want any sugar graininess left. Then add the completely cooled milk/flour/vanilla mixture and beat the living daylights out of it. If it looks separated, you havent beaten it enough! Beat it until it all combines and resembles whipped cream.

Scoop a small amount onto cookies, pressing a second cookie on top.

To make up for the  and I will admit it  non-ww friendly recipe above this one should satisfy a lot of you. I have never tried it but it sounds good.

4 Ingredient Diabetic Friendly Peanut Butter Cookies

1 C. peanut butter (smooth or crunchy...your choice) 
1 C. sugar substitute (Splenda) 
1 egg 
1 tsp. vanilla

Directions

1 Mix together well and form into balls (about the size of large walnuts)

2 Dip fork in Splenda and press tines into cookie

3 Bake on parchment lined cookie sheet at 350 degrees for 12 minutes.

4 Let cool on sheet on cooling rack.
http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/4_ingredient_diabetic_friendly_peanut_butter_cookies.htm

The weather is lovely today  sunny  75° - with a gently breeze. That is to be our weather more or less until next Thursday  at least that is what bobby says on channel 11 news. He is usually fairly accurate  we will see. I would opt for it being a little warmer  it is too early for cooler temperatures. Of course school is just around the corner  it always gets hot then. One of the workmen this morning was saying he thought this was the year we would have a mega winter like the winter of 76  I was living in ft wayne at the time  woke up to find five feet of snow on the ground  could barely get the door open  missed five days of school. I had just gone grocery shopping so I wasnt worried.

It would be fun to be snowed in again  as long as we didnt lose power  and we had just dropped the children off at grandmas. Lol (that was one of Heidis wishes  lol) it really isnt a good idea  they would come home with bruises  so we will keep them here.

Now here are a couple of recipes that should make everyone happy.

Creamy Herbed Dressing

Use this light and creamy herb dressing to dress coleslaw, cucumber salad, potato salad or simple mixed greens. Feel free to use fresh chopped herbs instead of dried. Recipe by Nancy Baggett for EatingWell.

Ingredients:

1/2 cup low-fat mayonnaise 
1/3 cup nonfat plain yogurt 
1/4 cup reduced-fat sour cream 
3 tablespoons rice vinegar, or white-wine vinegar 
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
1 tablespoon honey, plus more to taste 
1 1/2 teaspoons dried minced onion, or dried chopped chives 
1 1/4 teaspoons dried tarragon, or dill 
1/2 teaspoon onion salt, or celery salt or 1/4 teaspoon of each 
White pepper, to taste 
Preparation:

Combine mayonnaise, yogurt, sour cream, vinegar, mustard, honey, onion or chives, tarragon (or dill) and onion salt (and/or celery salt) in a bowl until well blended. Season with white pepper. Taste and adjust seasonings, if desired

Creamy Blue Cheese Tarragon Dressing

Description:

A tablespoon of honey adds sweetness and a hint of floral flavor to this delicious blue cheese dressing.

Ingredients:

	2 ounces blue cheese 
	3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
	2 tablespoons red-wine vinegar 
	1 tablespoon finely chopped fresh tarragon, or 1 teaspoon dried 
	1 tablespoon honey 
	1-2 tablespoons nonfat Greek-style yogurt, (optional; see Shopping Tip) 
	1/8 teaspoon salt 
	Freshly ground pepper, to taste 


Preparation:

1 Mash blue cheese, oil, vinegar, tarragon and honey together in a medium bowl with a fork until well combined. For a creamier dressing, add yogurt 1 tablespoon at a time, if desired. Season with salt and pepper.

Tips:

Shopping tip: Thick and creamy Greek-style yogurt is made by removing the whey from cultured milk. Because the whey has been removed, you can cook with Greek-style yogurt without the normal separation that occurs when cooking with regular yogurt. Both can be used in this recipe, but we recommend using Greek yogurt if its available at your supermarket.

Soy & Roasted Garlic Dressing

Description:
Roasted garlic gives this Asian-inspired dressing a deep, nutty flavor. Its great on any combination of salad greens, or use it as a dipping sauce for dumplings.

Ingredients:

	1 head garlic 
	4 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided 
	Juice of 1 lime 
	2 tablespoons red-wine vinegar 
	1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger 
	1 tablespoon toasted sesame oil 
	1 tablespoon reduced-sodium soy sauce 
	Freshly ground pepper, to taste 


Preparation:

1 Preheat oven to 400°F.

2 Rub excess papery skin off garlic head without separating cloves. Slice the tip off, exposing the ends of the cloves. Place the garlic head on a piece of foil, drizzle with 1 tablespoon olive oil and wrap into a package. Put in a baking dish and bake until the garlic is very soft, 40 minutes to 1 hour. Unwrap and let cool slightly.

3 Squeeze the garlic pulp into a blender or food processor (discard the skins). Add the remaining 3 tablespoons olive oil, lime juice, vinegar, ginger, sesame oil and soy sauce; blend or process until smooth. Season with pepper.

Goat Cheese & Tomato Dressing

Description:

Tomatoes and goat cheese pair deliciously in this dressing. If you dont have tarragon, try this with another fresh herb like basil or thyme.

Ingredients:

	1/4 cup crumbled goat cheese 
	2 tablespoons white-wine vinegar 
	2 teaspoons maple syrup 
	1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
	2 plum tomatoes, seeded and chopped 
	1/2 teaspoon salt 
	Freshly ground pepper, to taste 
	1 tablespoon chopped fresh tarragon 


Preparation:

1 Combine goat cheese, vinegar and maple syrup in a blender or food processor and blend until combined. Add oil and tomatoes and blend until smooth. Season with salt and pepper. Stir in tarragon.
Spicy Mediterranean Vinaigrette

Provided by

Description: Sweet raisins, honey and carrot juice balances the heat of crushed red pepper in this brightly colored vinaigrette.

Ingredients:

	1/2 teaspoon black mustard seeds 
	1/4 teaspoon ground coriander 
	1/8 teaspoon ground cumin 
	1/2 cup carrot juice 
	2 tablespoons golden raisins 
	2 tablespoons red-wine vinegar 
	4 sprigs fresh cilantro 
	1 tablespoon nonfat plain yogurt 
	1 teaspoon honey 
	1 1/2 teaspoons crushed red pepper 
	1/4 teaspoon salt 
	Freshly ground pepper, to taste 
	1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil

Preparation:

1 Heat mustard seeds, coriander and cumin in a small dry skillet over medium heat until fragrant, 2 to 3 minutes. Add carrot juice and simmer over medium heat until reduced by half, about 3 minutes.

2 Place raisins in a blender and add the hot juice. Let stand for 5 minutes to plump the raisins. Then add vinegar, cilantro, yogurt, honey, crushed red pepper, salt and pepper and blend until combined. Pour in oil and blend until smooth, about 1 minute.
Honey-Tahini Dressing

Description: Extra-virgin olive oil and lemon juice are the backbone of this dressing, but it gets a unique toasty flavor from tahini.

Ingredients:

	1/2 cup lemon juice 
	1/3 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
	1/3 cup tahini, (see Tip) 
	2 tablespoons honey 
	2 cloves garlic, minced 
	1 teaspoon salt 
	Freshly ground pepper, to taste 


Preparation:

1 Combine lemon juice, oil, tahini, honey and garlic in a blender, a jar with a tight-fitting lid or a medium bowl. Blend, shake or whisk until smooth. Season with salt and pepper.

Tips:
Tip: Tahini is a thick paste of ground sesame seeds. Look for it in large supermarkets in the Middle Eastern section or near other nut butters

 
All-Purpose Vinaigrette

Description: Use this vinaigrette to dress any combination of mixed greens. Recipe by Nancy Baggett for EatingWell.

Ingredients:

	1 medium clove garlic 
	1/4 teaspoon salt 
	5 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
	6 tablespoons fresh orange juice, plus more to taste 
	1/4 cup white-wine vinegar, or red-wine vinegar 
	1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 


Preparation:

1 Peel garlic clove and smash with the side of a chefs knife. Using a fork, mash the garlic with salt in a small bowl to form a coarse paste. Whisk in oil. Add juice, vinegar and mustard; whisk until well blended. Taste and whisk in up to 4 tablespoons more juice to mellow the flavor; season with more salt, if desired.

Champagne Vinaigrette

Description: Whirring this champagne vinaigrette in the blender gives it a creamy consistency. If you dont have a blender, just mince the shallots, and then whisk the ingredients in a medium bowl.

Ingredients:

	1 shallot, peeled and quartered 
	1/4 cup champagne vinegar, or white-wine vinegar 
	1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
	1 tablespoon Dijon mustard 
	3/4 teaspoon salt 
	Freshly ground pepper to taste

Preparation:

1 Combine shallot, vinegar, oil, mustard, salt and pepper in a blender. Puree until smooth.

Cilantro-Lime Vinaigrette

Description: Orange juice and cilantro yield a tangy dressing that you'll want to have on hand.

Ingredients:

	1 cup packed cilantro 
	1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
	1/4 cup lime juice 
	1/4 cup orange juice 
	1/2 teaspoon salt 
	1/2 teaspoon pepper 
	Pinch of minced garlic

Preparation:

1 Puree cilantro, olive oil, lime juice, orange juice, salt, pepper and garlic in a blender or food processor until smooth.

Creamy Dill Ranch Dressing

Description: Cottage cheese blended in a food processor to a creamy texture, while not traditional in Ranch dressing, delivers unbelievable richness with minimal calories and fat.

Ingredients:

	1 small shallot, peeled 
	3/4 cup nonfat cottage cheese 
	1/4 cup reduced-fat mayonnaise 
	2 tablespoons buttermilk powder, (see Note) 
	2 tablespoons white-wine vinegar 
	1/4 cup nonfat milk 
	1 tablespoon fresh dill, chopped 
	1/4 teaspoon salt 
	1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper

Preparation:

1 With the food processor running, add shallot through the feed tube and process until finely chopped. Add cottage cheese, mayonnaise, buttermilk powder and vinegar. Process until smooth, scraping down the sides as necessary, about 3 minutes. Pour in milk while the processor is running. Scrape down the sides, add dill, salt and pepper and process until combined.

http://www.lifescript.com/food/healthy_recipes/recipe_collections/for_dieters/10_light_salad_dressings/1.aspx

And with that I bid you adieu.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Wow Sam this is a bumper feast today! Sorry about the 'fiscal' problems- don't like 'controlling' people much- had one of those too many in my life too (also the ex) much better having nothing to do with him!


----------



## gottastch

Wonderful recipes, Sam, as always! I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here


----------



## Sandy

Just a quick check in so I can get the new posts. DH and I just finished lunch and then we are going to grocery store for a few things. Then it is back to work so maybe I can check in later.

I know I've missed a lot Birthdays,Anniversaries, loss of loved ones etc. Happiness and condolences where needed. Forgive me for not acknowledging individually but I still have over 160 pages to read yet.

Love you all and thank you for all your support and thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Wonderful recipes, Sam, as always! I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here


could be a Christmas tree ornament too! Love her!


----------



## Miss Pam

Great recipes, Sam. You have every reason to gripe. She's way too controlling.


----------



## bettyirene

Hello there Sam - here I am (again).
Why don't you ask your neighbour to mow your lawn - seeing as he likes to mow so much - it might give him some pleasure to be on the end of the mower, and it would be one less task for you to do.
I think most of us will find at least one or two recipes here to tickle our tastebuds....your first recipe is similar to a raisin and oatmeal cookies I made the other day.
Have a great break - and see you (or hear from you) soon....Betty


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> Wonderful recipes, Sam, as always! I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here


Love the angel. I might even have a go at making one. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> could be a Christmas tree ornament too! Love her!


Made a ton of them one year for Christmas...used up lots of colored crochet cotton I had in my stash 

It is a free pattern. The date on my pattern is 2003! It is free on Ravelry now but it directs you to the author's website (where I originally got it from). It is called "Robbie's Angel."

As you can see, I did mine slightly different. I folded my wing square over the body square, instead of tucking it behind and I also did not do the "head" the same way either. I had lots of different variegated threads in my stash and used those. I thought it looked better simple. I attached the wing square with the single strand of ribbon that I tied into a bow. I threaded it onto a tapestry needle and went through all the thicknesses and then brought it back to the front a stitch or two over. Then I used some fabric glue...just put a little dab under on both sides (left and right and front and back) of the body to hold the wings steady. The hanging thread is a length of the same variegated I used for the head/edging. I threaded a sharp needle and went behind a couple of the stitches on the head, tied a little knot and called it good enough 

You can go as wild or as simple as you want. Enjoy!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Sam, Ihave just about caught up on last week's TP. Did it backwards and with my fibro fog I have decided that that is definitely NOT a good idea.
Had a busy day with the gks. Mr P went with sil to collect a play house for the gks. It took them nearly 5 hours to take it to pieces, it was so big it wouldn't all fit in the trailer so sil has to go back tomorrow to collet the rest of it. It will require some repairing and repainting and them putting together. This could take a looooong time.
Wishing everyone a good week end and time to relax.


----------



## martina

My prayers and best wishes to all who need them. 
Your ex sounds delightful, Sam!
I have been busy with house and legal stuff this week, changing agents etc. still sorting out stuff for the move , whenever that happens. 
I have made some squares, finished a charity blanket, started two baby blankets, am struggling with a pattern for one of them, so am doing atrial piece in another yarn for that too. Looking forward to next weekend when my eldest son is here. I have to tidy the house for the agents photos this weekend, which is difficult when surrounded by boxes for the move. Other than that nothing much really. The solicitors(lawyers) office I went to yesterday is a beautiful 6 storey building right on the harbour front with the most wonderful views. I want to live there! Would have taken photos if I had my camera with me, but never thought of it till I got there. Some people have all the luck? Take care all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Love all the dressing Sam. I virtually live on salad so I will be giving them a try. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## FranVan

Wow, all the recipes look so good. I am going with my sister-in-law to church tonight. The Imani children's choir will be giving a wonderful program. I usually don't go out much in the evening. But since our church is hosting this event, wanted to go. I just purchased school supplies for our church kids, help families with the cost. $300.00 and that was just little items. Take care and have great weekend. Going to get ready for night out.


----------



## iamsam

lovely Kathy - thank you.

sam



gottastch said:


> Wonderful recipes, Sam, as always! I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> lovely Kathy - thank you.
> 
> sam


be sure to hit your screen update button...I had to do an edit...couldn't get the web address to copy correctly. My computer is acting weird today. I typed in where to find it instead of the direct link


----------



## iamsam

very nice to see you bettyirene - I was hoping you would drop by - we will be here all week so hope to see you again very soon.

sam

love the avatar.



bettyirene said:


> Hello there Sam - here I am (again).
> Why don't you ask your neighbour to mow your lawn - seeing as he likes to mow so much - it might give him some pleasure to be on the end of the mower, and it would be one less task for you to do.
> I think most of us will find at least one or two recipes here to tickle our tastebuds....your first recipe is similar to a raisin and oatmeal cookies I made the other day.
> Have a great break - and see you (or hear from you) soon....Betty


----------



## iamsam

and where in the garden will it go?

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam, Ihave just about caught up on last week's TP. Did it backwards and with my fibro fog I have decided that that is definitely NOT a good idea.
> Had a busy day with the gks. Mr P went with sil to collect a play house for the gks. It took them nearly 5 hours to take it to pieces, it was so big it wouldn't all fit in the trailer so sil has to go back tomorrow to collet the rest of it. It will require some repairing and repainting and them putting together. This could take a looooong time.
> Wishing everyone a good week end and time to relax.


----------



## iamsam

the nice thing about them is they are all low-fat - ww friendly.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Love all the dressing Sam. I virtually live on salad so I will be giving them a try. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you franfan - the church program should be lovely - I know you will enjoy it.

how nice of you to buy so many school items for your church children - they will be appreciated I know.

sam



FranVan said:


> Wow, all the recipes look so good. I am going with my sister-in-law to church tonight. The Imani children's choir will be giving a wonderful program. I usually don't go out much in the evening. But since our church is hosting this event, wanted to go. I just purchased school supplies for our church kids, help families with the cost. $300.00 and that was just little items. Take care and have great weekend. Going to get ready for night out.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> and where in the garden will it go?
> 
> sam


Hi Sam, It is going in my DDs garden. We already have a playhouse and a treehouse.. The playhouse has a mezzanine floor and it will overlook the adjoining fields where there are deer and often owls in the evening.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> the nice thing about them is they are all low-fat - ww friendly.
> 
> sam


They really sound lovely. Can't wait to give them a try.


----------



## iamsam

we will definitely need a picture when it is finished - hopefully of both the inside and outside. lucky little girl.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sam, It is going in my DDs garden. We already have a playhouse and a treehouse.. The playhouse has a mezzanine floor and it will overlook the adjoining fields where there are deer and often owls in the evening.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> we will definitely need a picture when it is finished - hopefully of both the inside and outside. lucky little girl.
> 
> sam


Will definitely take a picture when it is finished. Little Madam is already planning out where everything will go inside.


----------



## Railyn

I have made the peanut butter cookies and they were delicious so I was told. I don't like peanut butter cookies. Made them for a friend who was coming to an office picnic. She is allergic to wheat. They were going on vacation the next day so I gave her the bag of cookies for a "car snack" and she started crying. Said she didn't have any snacks for the car and it was a real treat to have someone do something nice for her. I was the one who recieved the blessing. I can make cookies any time I want and Ii really didn't think it was that big a deal but apparently it was.


----------



## Patches39

Sam, thanks for the dressings, I can enjoy all of them, for just about everything.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 81brighteyes

No one will have to purchase a salad dressing after all these recipes. Fresh is always so good. Very hot here in Texas once again. The sad part is that once it is cool enough to do things outdoors we have rain. We could surely use some right now as it is terribly dry and we are permitted to use our sprinklers only once a week. That has been going on since June. Yes, we do have green lawns, trees, etc., in this part of Texas. In PA, where we lived, we were on an acre of ground as were all neighbors in our area. The folks next door loved to use their mower since they sat on it and the Father, Mother and Grandson all loved mowing so their lovely lawn was mowed at least three times a week. I would finish my housework, go sit outside under a cherry tree and whirrrrrrrr, they would decide to mow their lawn, so I do appreciate the way you feel about your neighbor, Sam. Guess you will have to use ear plugs if you want "peace and quiet".


----------



## PurpleFi

It's nearly 11 pm here and we are having a lovely firework display courtesy of Sandhurst Military College as it was the Queens Parade today and all the new cadets were passing out. (don't mean faintiing)
I will be off to bed as soon as they have finished. It's been a busy day. Night night from Surrey.


----------



## Sorlenna

I might make those peanut butter cookies for me (he doesn't like p.b. in sweets). Ah well.


----------



## Patches39

gottastch said:


> Wonderful recipes, Sam, as always! I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here


Thanks, always need an angel on my side.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 81brighteyes

I can't imagine how familes with several children with just the Father working can afford all the supplies required by the school for each child. I was shocked last year when my friend was telling me what all they had to purchase for their children. What are these folks supposed to do?


----------



## 81brighteyes

I trust that one of you clever KPers via TP might be able to help me. I went to my bookmarks for a recipe from the July 25th Tea Party which was bookmarked for page 156. However, that TP went only to page 98, so I could not access it. The recipe was a Chicken Breast recipe. I am sure the TP was split because it was so long, but now I can't find the posts after Page 98. Does anyone know how I can locate them? I've tried everthing I know. Thank you so much in advance and sorry to take up another post.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is so precious gottastch.....now you know we want the pattern. 

Edit: read further and see you gave it...thanks!


gottastch said:


> Wonderful recipes, Sam, as always! I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here


----------



## NanaCaren

Wow the receipts sound delish for sure. Will be trying out the cookies for the grands. 
Such a shame that some people are so selfish and there are stings attached to gifts. I know too well how that is.


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> Wonderful recipes, Sam, as always! I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here


The angel is lovely, thank you. They would make great gifts for the grand daughters.


----------



## oddball

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party - 9 August 13
> 
> Thirteen days and I will be winging my way to seattle. That time will come pretty quickly  need to start to decide what to take with me. I really dont want to do any laundry while I am there although I can  we will see. Have a few shirts and slacks to take to the dry cleaners. Alexis used my suitcase in her school play last year and somehow it never made its way home. Funny how things like that happen.
> 
> Super bumper crop of recipes tonight Sam. The one for the fake cream, I had the recipe from a cook book from school and used it alot when first married but lost it. Thank you Sam I'll be able to make it again. Some people seem to like making life difficult for others, just know that you are a very special member of your family and well loved obviously.


----------



## oddball

gottastch said:


> Wonderful recipes, Sam, as always! I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here


Gottastch- Did you make the angel. It is beautiful.
Sorry just read where you put on the pattern details. I shall look at that later.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam, Ihave just about caught up on last week's TP. Did it backwards and with my fibro fog I have decided that that is definitely NOT a good idea.
> Had a busy day with the gks. Mr P went with sil to collect a play house for the gks. It took them nearly 5 hours to take it to pieces, it was so big it wouldn't all fit in the trailer so sil has to go back tomorrow to collet the rest of it. It will require some repairing and repainting and them putting together. This could take a looooong time.
> Wishing everyone a good week end and time to relax.


Can't wait to see pictures of the play house.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thanks for the low cal recipes Sam. Will add some ingredients to my grocery list before heading out tomorrow.

today has been a draggy day. Should have gotten out and mowed but after waiting up until 3 a.m. for DD to come in and the new med (Tramadol for pain) I slept randomly last night and then just could find my get up and go today. DH even picked up a nice grilled chicken salad for me for dinner so I wouldn't need to cook. 

Going to have to have a come to Jesus meeting with DD. We've told her that as an adult (though only 19) that she didn't have a curfew BUT did need to let us know no later than 12:30 what time she would be in if she wasn't already home. This week there has been a 4 a.m. text she was staying at her friend Lucy's since it was late and then last night I texted her at 2 a.m. to be told she was about to leave and then didn't get here until 3 a.m. She usually isn't inconsiderate like this but the boom is about to drop.
All I expect is a phone call no later than 12:30. Okay, off my rant now. Deep breath.....whew!

Knitting on a Lacy Bow-tie scarf. I'm about half way finished; I am a slow knitter...but am enjoying the process.
DH just told me he has to work again this Saturday so I'll be home alone again; DD also working all day tomorrow since it is tax free weekend. Last I check the weather it was suppose to rain but we shall see. If it doesn't MAYBE I'll get the yard cut.


----------



## oddball

Railyn said:


> I have made the peanut butter cookies and they were delicious so I was told. I don't like peanut butter cookies. Made them for a friend who was coming to an office picnic. She is allergic to wheat. They were going on vacation the next day so I gave her the bag of cookies for a "car snack" and she started crying. Said she didn't have any snacks for the car and it was a real treat to have someone do something nice for her. I was the one who recieved the blessing. I can make cookies any time I want and Ii really didn't think it was that big a deal but apparently it was.


Sometimes Railyn it's a simple thing like that can really touch someone. When it does happen it gives a lovely warm feeling to both the giver and the receiver. A lovely thing to do.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gwen: Going to have to have a come to Jesus meeting with DD. We've told her that as an adult (though only 19) that she didn't have a curfew BUT did need to let us know no later than 12:30 what time she would be in if she wasn't already home. This week there has been a 4 a.m. text she was staying at her friend Lucy's since it was late and then last night I texted her at 2 a.m. to be told she was about to leave and then didn't get here until 3 a.m. She usually isn't inconsiderate like this but the boom is about to drop.
All I expect is a phone call no later than 12:30. Okay, off my rant now. Deep breath.....whew!

I had a talk like that with a couple of mine, one moved out the other one called after that.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks for the low cal recipes Sam. Will add some ingredients to my grocery list before heading out tomorrow.
> 
> today has been a draggy day. Should have gotten out and mowed but after waiting up until 3 a.m. for DD to come in and the new med (Tramadol for pain) I slept randomly last night and then just could find my get up and go today. DH even picked up a nice grilled chicken salad for me for dinner so I wouldn't need to cook.
> 
> Going to have to have a come to Jesus meeting with DD. We've told her that as an adult (though only 19) that she didn't have a curfew BUT did need to let us know no later than 12:30 what time she would be in if she wasn't already home. This week there has been a 4 a.m. text she was staying at her friend Lucy's since it was late and then last night I texted her at 2 a.m. to be told she was about to leave and then didn't get here until 3 a.m. She usually isn't inconsiderate like this but the boom is about to drop.
> All I expect is a phone call no later than 12:30. Okay, off my rant now. Deep breath.....whew!
> 
> Knitting on a Lacy Bow-tie scarf. I'm about half way finished; I am a slow knitter...but am enjoying the process.
> DH just told me he has to work again this Saturday so I'll be home alone again; DD also working all day tomorrow since it is tax free weekend. Last I check the weather it was suppose to rain but we shall see. If it doesn't MAYBE I'll get the yard cut.


You go mom,  I know the story.


----------



## iamsam

do you remember the name of the recipe?

sam



81brighteyes said:


> I trust that one of you clever KPers via TP might be able to help me. I went to my bookmarks for a recipe from the July 25th Tea Party which was bookmarked for page 156. However, that TP went only to page 98, so I could not access it. The recipe was a Chicken Breast recipe. I am sure the TP was split because it was so long, but now I can't find the posts after Page 98. Does anyone know how I can locate them? I've tried everthing I know. Thank you so much in advance and sorry to take up another post.


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Wonderful recipes, Sam, as always! I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here


That is so cute!!!! I love it!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

81brighteyes said:


> I trust that one of you clever KPers via TP might be able to help me. I went to my bookmarks for a recipe from the July 25th Tea Party which was bookmarked for page 156. However, that TP went only to page 98, so I could not access it. The recipe was a Chicken Breast recipe. I am sure the TP was split because it was so long, but now I can't find the posts after Page 98. Does anyone know how I can locate them? I've tried everthing I know. Thank you so much in advance and sorry to take up another post.


Here it is, it is good I have been told.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189220-49.html#3709131


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Thanks, always need an angel on my side.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I always need one sitting on my shoulder with her hand over my mouth!!! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

81brighteyes said:


> I can't imagine how familes with several children with just the Father working can afford all the supplies required by the school for each child. I was shocked last year when my friend was telling me what all they had to purchase for their children. What are these folks supposed to do?


That's why I'm so glad one of our TV stations has a 'stuff the school bus' drive every August so people can contribute items for children whose parents are having trouble buying them. And another one sets up a box at various places such as Walmart so people can contribute school supplies.
JuneK


----------



## YoMaMi

Hello again, lurker Toni here.
I know about the calculator. My daughter needed one more than 10 years ago when she was in HS. We bought one from an older student who knew they would never need it again - not college bound, or not going to college for math or science. It still cost over $50. 
Love to make my own vinaigrettes. Use the empty (almost) mustard jar to shake it up in. And this time of year I have some fresh herbs to snip in. 
Very rainy here lately, making the tomatoes ripen very slowly. But as you say, once school starts it will get hot again.
I'm gonna can pickled beets and spicy dilly beans this weekend. Use both of them for Xmas gifts, and my daughter, way out in California, loves the beans!
Have a lovely weekend all!
Toni


----------



## kehinkle

Evening,

Just a quick post so I can get here again. 

Sam, great recipes. Really like the dressing ones. 

Nittergma, I posted a pic of how I used the counter thingy on the end of last week. I'll post it here if you want.

After delivery today, o parked at WalMart and slept the afternoon away. Didn't realize I was that tired. Now, I will probably be up half the night. 

Haven't decided if I will stay on the Mnps board or ask for an empty move to Madison or Chicago. Will decide in the morning.

Julie, hope your throat starts to feel better. Salt water gargle does help.

Off to knit on my Wingspan. Do you think I will ever get it done?

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Just a quick post so I can get here again.
> 
> Sam, great recipes. Really like the dressing ones.
> 
> Nittergma, I posted a pic of how I used the counter thingy on the end of last week. I'll post it here if you want.
> 
> After delivery today, o parked at WalMart and slept the afternoon away. Didn't realize I was that tired. Now, I will probably be up half the night.
> 
> Haven't decided if I will stay on the Mnps board or ask for an empty move to Madison or Chicago. Will decide in the morning.
> 
> Julie, hope your throat starts to feel better. Salt water gargle does help.
> 
> Off to knit on my Wingspan. Do you think I will ever get it done?
> 
> Ohio Kathy


I was just annoyed with myself that I forgot about it- I have had the cough for about three days now!


----------



## NanaCaren

Glad it's the week end.


----------



## Sorlenna

81brighteyes said:


> I can't imagine how familes with several children with just the Father working can afford all the supplies required by the school for each child. I was shocked last year when my friend was telling me what all they had to purchase for their children. What are these folks supposed to do?


What always burned my butt about that was that half the stuff they were told to get as "necessary" never got used. We got to where we'd buy as we went--I spent enough time at the school volunteering we could keep informed. Spending $300 for four kids was common, and we often didn't have that much to spend all at once.


----------



## Lurker 2

A shot of my single Magnolia blossom- I think there may be a few more- but just the one today. It is a white Stellata, but there is just a tinge of pink. You may be able to detect the rain drops.


----------



## pammie1234

DD came over and we worked in my room.  I have so much to do! I have got to turn over a new leaf and get better with my housekeeping. Tons of laundry to do, too. We did rearrange the room and I think I'm going to like it. I hope everyone is well and will be having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of my single Magnolia blossom- I think there may be a few more- but just the one today. It is a white Stellata, but there is just a tinge of pink. You may be able to detect the rain drops.


Lovely, magnolias are so nice.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely, magnolias are so nice.


Always the harbinger of Spring- I saw some beauties when I was last on the bus!


----------



## pacer

good evening everyone....prayers for those who are hurting

Happy Birthday to Lexis and Heidi. What wonderful women.

Kathy...GD's dress turned out beautifully.

Gwen...glad to see you trying to eat healthier. I did have to go to U of M medical center several years ago and the doctor told me that I needed to go chemical and dye free for foods and soaps, etc. I now get sick if I eat stuff with all those added ingredients. The doctor even advised me to not eat salads in restaurants as they spray the lettuce with chemicals to preserve it longer. I prefer to not eat the mixed bags of lettuce as well. Try to increase the veggie consumption and reduce the fruit consumption, but not eliminate either. I am so proud of you for trying to get it under control. We want to you to healthy and strong for next year's KAP.

Finished a pair of mittens today for Calgary. Need to start another pair tomorrow. 

So glad that the boys are done with school so I don't have to spend a ton of money on unnecessary school supplies. So frustrating to buy the supplies and the teacher collects all the supplies from the children and makes everything "community" supplies which means that those who don't bring anything get to use the supplies brought by other students.

Take care. I worked out 4 days this week and started working on a diet this week. I am hoping it will help me to have better lab results as well as just feeling better all around.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Always the harbinger of Spring- I saw some beauties when I was last on the bus!


 :-D :-D It is nice why signs of spring are visible. I have some leaves starting to turn color not so good for this time of year.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> :-D :-D It is nice why signs of spring are visible. I have some leaves starting to turn color not so good for this time of year.


I hope that does not mean you have another hard winter!


----------



## NanaCaren

Tonights sunset.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> I always need one sitting on my shoulder with her hand over my mouth!!! LOL!
> JuneK


LOL LOL. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Glad it's the week end.


Look like a winner to me. :-D


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of my single Magnolia blossom- I think there may be a few more- but just the one today. It is a white Stellata, but there is just a tinge of pink. You may be able to detect the rain drops.


I like it, nice, no can't see the rain drop :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Look like a winner to me. :-D


Glad it's the week end too, been a long week but lots of fun.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Tonights sunset.


Beautiful, thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Tonights sunset.


Lovely- but is there some way you could eliminate the arrow!


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful, thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You are very welcome. I sat watching it for a while before I thought to video tape it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> I like it, nice, no can't see the rain drop :shock:


it shows up when I enlarge the photo!


----------



## nittergma

Sounds like some yummy very interesting sounding recipes Sam. I can't believe that school will be here soon. My daughter is taking a college class and she's been gearing up for it. I hope she does some writing she loves that.
We've had a pretty nice afternoon weatherwise finally is drying up. We'll do more beets in the morning and then start on corn. I hope the comfortable weather holds! I hope all of us have a good, uneventful (in a good way) week. nittergma


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Sam, just got home from work not to long ago. Thank you tp you and all the other tp'ers for your kind words and prayers. It has been a hard week and I thank you all from the bottom of my heart.<3


----------



## darowil

Well I have made it to here- but not read any. Time to get ready to go to wedding- only the chirch ?afternoon tea but no reception. And then back down to MIL returning tomorrow in time for David to drop me at the football. So dread to think how many pages by the time I come back.


----------



## Lurker 2

A quite spectacular photo from facebook- the Whale Watch site that I follow. Kaikoura seascape!


----------



## Jacklou

Julie did you ever post the recipe for your rye bread? I have been looking for it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Jacklou said:


> Julie did you ever post the recipe for your rye bread? I have been looking for it.


Do you want the brown pumpernickel or the one with white flour and rye and yoghurt?


----------



## Lurker 2

The Yoghurt one is on page 174, of the 2nd August 13.


----------



## pammie1234

Going to have to have a come to Jesus meeting with DD. We've told her that as an adult (though only 19) that she didn't have a curfew BUT did need to let us know no later than 12:30 what time she would be in if she wasn't already home. This week there has been a 4 a.m. text she was staying at her friend Lucy's since it was late and then last night I texted her at 2 a.m. to be told she was about to leave and then didn't get here until 3 a.m. She usually isn't inconsiderate like this but the boom is about to drop.
All I expect is a phone call no later than 12:30. Okay, off my rant now. Deep breath.....whew!

My heart goes out to you, probably because I've been through it. DD is really pretty good about letting me know, even since she moved out. I had to laugh though, because one time, she got upset with me because I was out later than I had said, and I didn't call!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> A quite spectacular photo from facebook- the Whale Watch site that I follow. Kaikoura seascape!


Oh gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh gorgeous!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> EVERYBODY!!!!


Passed it on!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Passed it on!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby

Julia ...I see you are online. How do I attach a picture to my message? Hold on..figured it out

NanaCaren...Misty morning sunrise.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> Julia ...I see you are online. How do I attach a picture to my message?


when you click on 'reply' or 'Quote reply', at the bottom of the box, it says 'File/picture attachments then go to the little box- Choose File, click- and your computer uploaded photos and downloads should just be there- click as necessary, you have to hit 'open' and that should do it! 
Good Luck!


----------



## Ezenby

well I just did that and when I went back to edit the attachment dropped off. Give it another try with your instructions...thanks



Lurker 2 said:


> when you click on 'reply' or 'Quote reply', at the bottom of the box, it says 'File/picture attachments then go to the little box- Choose File, click- and your computer uploaded photos and downloads should just be there- click as necessary, you have to hit 'open' and that should do it!
> Good Luck!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> well I just did that and when I went back to edit the attachment dropped off. Give it another try with your instructions...thanks


That can happen if you try to 'preview' you lose all you have selected!


----------



## Ezenby

Ezenby said:


> Julia ...I see you are online. How do I attach a picture to my message? Hold on..figured it out
> 
> NanaCaren...Misty morning sunrise.


OK here it is NanaCaren ...good morning to you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> OK here it is NanaCaren ...good morning to you.


You painted this? Wow- it is lovely!


----------



## Ezenby

I didnt preview. But whatever I did it is out there in lala land
This is a 5x7 little painting of Gourdian Finches.



Lurker 2 said:


> That can happen if you try to 'preview' you lose all you have selected!


----------



## Ezenby

Caren took the picture some time ago and I asked if she would mind if I used the shot. This summer I have been fascinated with your water pictures. Also Purple's lovely pond. It is so dry here we have many forest fires going in southern Oregon. Late this afternoon thunder and lightning. Our skies are smokey. Very bad for some ....need to be inside with good air filters. 
Thanks for the wow.



Lurker 2 said:


> You painted this? Wow- it is lovely!


----------



## Southern Gal

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:


Hi Jules, that's a good pic. Of you in the avatars. Well,it's 11: and I am reading and writing in bed. Just went out with maddi and it's raining again.... I think it has rained some every day here for the last wk an half. The weather man said that is our forecast for the next full week an ,I doubt I will finish up the mowing tomorrow. Glad our yard is so secluded, cause no one else can see it's a half mowed mess. 
Jules is that a current pic of you?
Are you in a better place mentally now,that you have decided to stay put?


----------



## GrandmaDi

gottastch said:


> Wonderful recipes, Sam, as always! I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here


This angel is adorable! Would you be willing to share the pattern? I make prayer shawls and pocket prayer shawls. This would make an adorable ornament or pocket angel!

...Just read a bit further and saw your reference to the pattern! Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> Hi Jules, that's a good pic. Of you in the avatars. Well,it's 11: and I am reading and writing in bed. Just went out with maddi and it's raining again.... I think it has rained some every day here for the last wk an half. The weather man said that is our forecast for the next full week an ,I doubt I will finish up the mowing tomorrow. Glad our yard is so secluded, cause no one else can see it's a half mowed mess.
> Jules is that a current pic of you?
> Are you in a better place mentally now,that you have decided to stay put?


It is inevitable that I miss Fale, but Sydney is not the place I would choose to live- Auckland is already a bit hot for me- I was better at higher altitude, or lower latitudes- i.e., south in Christchurch. When I came north 21 years ago my Dad was still alive- but he died in 2010. The photo in the avatar was taken in Germany in 2011, by my pen friend that I stayed with for 5 days- it is a pump at the Schloss Melschede, that I am resting on.
One big thing remaining here, I can choose which church I go to, and not be pressured in to going to one I find too noisy. I like singing, but not when the amplifiers are bursting your ear drums!


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> Caren took the picture some time ago and I asked if she would mind if I used the shot. This summer I have been fascinated with your water pictures. Also Purple's lovely pond. It is so dry here we have many forest fires going in southern Oregon. Late this afternoon thunder and lightning. Our skies are smokey. Very bad for some ....need to be inside with good air filters.
> Thanks for the wow.


Yes! I thought I remembered right that you painted- I have got very rusty, but it is a bit like riding a bike- given the opportunity the skill can be nurtured again.


----------



## cmaliza

Hi All.....the evening has ended, all the relatives are gone...and the sink is clogged! Dirty dishes everywhere! Nothing to do until the plumber can be called tomorrow. So, I got to finish last week's TP...but I'm getting sleepy, Need to get some sleep. Today was my SIL's birthday..we are once again the same age!. I made a fancy breakfast for her, then we had about 15 people for dinner tonight. I made several things garnered form the KTP: onion marmalade (yummy!)celery soup mmmmm! bruschetta topping great stuff! We had a great time...I'll deal with the dishes tomorrow
Healing vibes to all who are in need...wish I had a magic wand!
Hope I'm not too far behind by the time I get up. Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow Sam this is a bumper feast today! Sorry about the 'fiscal' problems- don't like 'controlling' people much- had one of those too many in my life too (also the ex) much better having nothing to do with him!


Here Here!! Me too! Great recipes Sam :thumbup: 
Wow i made it on page 7! Thats pretty good for me LOL

Love the sound of the whoopie pies... question for the Aussies??? What do we use for shortening?

Julie.. how is your throat today?


----------



## sugarsugar

gottastch said:


> Wonderful recipes, Sam, as always! I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here


Thats really sweet!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Here Here!! Me too! Great recipes Sam :thumbup:
> Wow i made it on page 7! Thats pretty good for me LOL
> 
> Love the sound of the whoopie pies... question for the Aussies??? What do we use for shortening?
> 
> Julie.. how is your throat today?


I am using the salt gargle- drank fruit tea rather than coffee (with milk- find I have to cut out the milk)- it is still tickling- but not getting worse- thanks for remembering!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of my single Magnolia blossom- I think there may be a few more- but just the one today. It is a white Stellata, but there is just a tinge of pink. You may be able to detect the rain drops.


Very nice :thumbup: Will it get more flowers this year? I have never grown one. 
Spent an hour today out the back weeding.... all this rain sure has the weeds growing!!


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Tonights sunset.


Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Hi Sam, just got home from work not to long ago. Thank you tp you and all the other tp'ers for your kind words and prayers. It has been a hard week and I thank you all from the bottom of my heart.<3


Take care, hang in there


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> EVERYBODY!!!!


Thanks and back at you :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Ezenby said:


> OK here it is NanaCaren ...good morning to you.


Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> A quite spectacular photo from facebook- the Whale Watch site that I follow. Kaikoura seascape!


awesome!!!!!!, breath takingly beautiful


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> The Yoghurt one is on page 174, of the 2nd August 13.


I like your avatar, pertty lady


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> EVERYBODY!!!!


ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39

Ezenby said:


> OK here it is NanaCaren ...good morning to you.


it is lovely, nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

night all will try to sleep, having a time of it. pray all have a better tomorrow then today, asking for healing strength, peace, joy and love.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks for the low cal recipes Sam. Will add some ingredients to my grocery list before heading out tomorrow.
> 
> today has been a draggy day. Should have gotten out and mowed but after waiting up until 3 a.m. for DD to come in and the new med (Tramadol for pain) I slept randomly last night and then just could find my get up and go today. DH even picked up a nice grilled chicken salad for me for dinner so I wouldn't need to cook.
> 
> Going to have to have a come to Jesus meeting with DD. We've told her that as an adult (though only 19) that she didn't have a curfew BUT did need to let us know no later than 12:30 what time she would be in if she wasn't already home. This week there has been a 4 a.m. text she was staying at her friend Lucy's since it was late and then last night I texted her at 2 a.m. to be told she was about to leave and then didn't get here until 3 a.m. She usually isn't inconsiderate like this but the boom is about to drop.
> All I expect is a phone call no later than 12:30. Okay, off my rant now. Deep breath.....whew!
> 
> Knitting on a Lacy Bow-tie scarf. I'm about half way finished; I am a slow knitter...but am enjoying the process.
> DH just told me he has to work again this Saturday so I'll be home alone again; DD also working all day tomorrow since it is tax free weekend. Last I check the weather it was suppose to rain but we shall see. If it doesn't MAYBE I'll get the yard cut.


We were similar withthe girls- it was not that we wanted to know what they were doing but just consideration for others in the house to give us idea of what to expect. Doesn't even need to be telling you where they are (though it is useful occasionally to know where someone is, though with mobile phones not so important) simply whether to expect them home or not (and some idea of time). Same as to whetehr they would be home for the evening meal so I knew how many I was cooking for.


----------



## darowil

As you see I am here. David has gone with Maryanne as I have unusually for me come down with a migraine. MAgnesium isn't helpin gyet- wonder howlong it should take to work if its going to? MAybe pop into the chemist at some time and ask them. As things are getting worse not better.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> Going to have to have a come to Jesus meeting with DD. We've told her that as an adult (though only 19) that she didn't have a curfew BUT did need to let us know no later than 12:30 what time she would be in if she wasn't already home. This week there has been a 4 a.m. text she was staying at her friend Lucy's since it was late and then last night I texted her at 2 a.m. to be told she was about to leave and then didn't get here until 3 a.m. She usually isn't inconsiderate like this but the boom is about to drop.
> All I expect is a phone call no later than 12:30. Okay, off my rant now. Deep breath.....whew!
> 
> My heart goes out to you, probably because I've been through it. DD is really pretty good about letting me know, even since she moved out. I had to laugh though, because one time, she got upset with me because I was out later than I had said, and I didn't call!


I guess if you are saying it is courtesy than it goes the other way as well! Assuming you are considerablly later than you said. 
We did have aproblem whihc is htat David's sense of timing is terrible so he will go out for an hour and be at least three- but the girls and I both learnt ot add a heap on. But once when I was working he popped down the street to the local shop leaving the girls at thome alone and thought of something that needed doing so went of and did it withnot a thought for the girls. This involved bus trips etc and took him hours returning to very worried daughters! At least it showed them how important it was to let people know what to expect!


----------



## darowil

Ezenby said:


> I didnt preview. But whatever I did it is out there in lala land
> This is a 5x7 little painting of Gourdian Finches.


Beautiful- if ever I do a Dreambird these are the colours I want to do it in.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Here Here!! Me too! Great recipes Sam :thumbup:
> Wow i made it on page 7! Thats pretty good for me LOL
> 
> Love the sound of the whoopie pies... question for the Aussies??? What do we use for shortening?
> 
> Julie.. how is your throat today?


Decided to goggle it. Well it seems to be something like Copha, but soft. Some suggested butter (unsalted but that might just have been personsal [reference) margarine. SOmeone used a mixture of these. Unless you want to go to a specialist food store it seems we don't an equivalent.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> As you see I am here. David has gone with Maryanne as I have unusually for me come down with a migraine. MAgnesium isn't helpin gyet- wonder howlong it should take to work if its going to? MAybe pop into the chemist at some time and ask them. As things are getting worse not better.


Oh thats a shame. Hope it doesnt last. :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> Decided to goggle it. Well it seems to be something like Copha, but soft. Some suggested butter (unsalted but that might just have been personsal [reference) margarine. SOmeone used a mixture of these. Unless you want to go to a specialist food store it seems we don't an equivalent.


Thanks, i had a look too and saw the same. Ah well... plenty other things to make


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a bright and warm Surrey.

Hope everyone is having a good week-end and sending happy healing vibes to those who need them.

Saturday photos .....


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of my single Magnolia blossom- I think there may be a few more- but just the one today. It is a white Stellata, but there is just a tinge of pink. You may be able to detect the rain drops.


Julie, that is a perfect picture, really really beautiful. I just love it xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Tonights sunset.


Beautiful. I will post a picture later of last night's sun set, with some interesting additions.


----------



## PurpleFi

Ezenby said:


> OK here it is NanaCaren ...good morning to you.


That is lovely, so atmospheric.


----------



## PurpleFi

Ezenby said:


> Caren took the picture some time ago and I asked if she would mind if I used the shot. This summer I have been fascinated with your water pictures. Also Purple's lovely pond. It is so dry here we have many forest fires going in southern Oregon. Late this afternoon thunder and lightning. Our skies are smokey. Very bad for some ....need to be inside with good air filters.
> Thanks for the wow.


The birds are lovely, you are welcome to come and paint my pond.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes! I thought I remembered right that you painted- I have got very rusty, but it is a bit like riding a bike- given the opportunity the skill can be nurtured again.


Julie, love the avatar. Not sure about riding a bike. I used to do a lot of that when I was younger. Last year at my son's in France I went for a bike ride with my gs, I was decidedly wobbly!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> As you see I am here. David has gone with Maryanne as I have unusually for me come down with a migraine. MAgnesium isn't helpin gyet- wonder howlong it should take to work if its going to? MAybe pop into the chemist at some time and ask them. As things are getting worse not better.


Sorry you are getting a migraine. Have you tried putting lavender oil on your forehead and doing some deep breathing exercises while you sit quietly. Hope it clears soon. Healing vibes coming your way.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and warm Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end and sending happy healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Saturday photos .....


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> A quite spectacular photo from facebook- the Whale Watch site that I follow. Kaikoura seascape!


Amazing photo love it.  
Love you new avatar too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Ezenby said:


> OK here it is NanaCaren ...good morning to you.


Good morning to you too. Oh that has turned out AWESOME!!!! I love it. I am honored that you have painted one of photos.


----------



## KateB

Hi from a dry but overcast Ayrshire. I've put the washing out on the whirlie, but it may not be out there for long! I've been really busy over the last 2 days and haven't managed to finish last week's posts so I'll try reading backwards from Friday night. Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> EVERYBODY!!!!


Right back at you. :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and warm Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end and sending happy healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Saturday photos .....


I love your pond and Buddah. I can imagine how relaxing it is to sit and knit.


----------



## NanaCaren

Saturday coffee and the sunrise this morning. 

Wishing everyone a wonderful happy saturday.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Saturday coffee and the sunrise this morning.
> 
> Wishing everyone a wonderful happy saturday.


Nice! Happy Saturday back at you


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you are getting a migraine. Have you tried putting lavender oil on your forehead and doing some deep breathing exercises while you sit quietly. Hope it clears soon. Healing vibes coming your way.


I used to use Lavender- never sure whether it helped but had forgotten all about it. But the big hassle is the horrid feeling, headache can be controlled easilly with simple pain killers. But should go and get some fresh Lavender oil and try it again now I am getting so many. Not sure if the shop will be open tomorrow or not, may need to wait until Monday.


----------



## sassafras123

Happy new week all.
Gages mom healing energy.
Thank you for pics.


----------



## jheiens

Oz ladies--the shortening (Crisco) had a perfectly acceptable substitute in butter.

The Crisco simply has a longer shelf live in the pantry than butter. Also, it doesn't need refrigeration and is always soft enough to blend easily into your recipe, unlike butter which really isn't workable until it softens up quite a bit.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

pammie1234 said:


> My heart goes out to you, probably because I've been through it. DD is really pretty good about letting me know, even since she moved out. I had to laugh though, because one time, she got upset with me because I was out later than I had said, and I didn't call!


Jamie has been good about letting me know when she will be home since she has been to college. I have only once not let the kids know when I'll be back and that was in London. Grant texted me to see if I was staying out all night.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Nice! Happy Saturday back at you


Thanks


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Hi from a dry but overcast Ayrshire. I've put the washing out on the whirlie, but it may not be out there for long! I've been really busy over the last 2 days and haven't managed to finish last week's posts so I'll try reading backwards from Friday night. Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend.


Good afternoon to you from a damp Great Bend. The sun is shinning so maybe the lawn can get mowed today. I am still trying to get caught up on last weeks Tea Party too. Today Daniel and family return home to Scarborough, Ontario. I will miss them but am tired out.


----------



## pacer

good morning to all....love the pictures Caren!
The paintings are beautiful...love the one with the boat.
Sam...make sure you pack a wip for the trip. Never know when you are going to have to sit and wait somewhere. Boredom never does well with me.
Off to a day of shopping, dishes, laundry, and Knitting, Knitting and more Knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lurker love the new avatar!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great picture!


Ezenby said:


> OK here it is NanaCaren ...good morning to you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great picture!


Ezenby said:


> OK here it is NanaCaren ...good morning to you.


----------



## jonibee

Wow ..you out did yourself with the recipes..all sound great. Have a great trip ...


----------



## sugarsugar

jheiens said:


> Oz ladies--the shortening (Crisco) had a perfectly acceptable substitute in butter.
> 
> The Crisco simply has a longer shelf live in the pantry than butter. Also, it doesn't need refrigeration and is always soft enough to blend easily into your recipe, unlike butter which really isn't workable until it softens up quite a bit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ok.. so we would use butter and then more butter in place of butter? I think i read something like that on google and some were saying you could use margarine. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Another trick is to put some peppermint oil on a cotton ball and inhale. It relaxes the blood vessels in turn improving blood flow and eases migrain.


darowil said:


> I used to use Lavender- never sure whether it helped but had forgotten all about it. But the big hassle is the horrid feeling, headache can be controlled easilly with simple pain killers. But should go and get some fresh Lavender oil and try it again now I am getting so many. Not sure if the shop will be open tomorrow or not, may need to wait until Monday.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> good morning to all....love the pictures Caren!
> The paintings are beautiful...love the one with the boat.
> Sam...make sure you pack a wip for the trip. Never know when you are going to have to sit and wait somewhere. Boredom never does well with me.
> Off to a day of shopping, dishes, laundry, and Knitting, Knitting and more Knitting.


Thank you. 
I love the painting too I think Ezebny did a wonderful job on it.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Ok.. so we would use butter and then more butter in place of butter? I think i read something like that on google and some were saying you could use margarine. Thanks :thumbup:


Can you buy coconut oil? I have substituted it for shortening in some receipts.


----------



## jknappva

YoMaMi said:


> Hello again, lurker Toni here.
> I know about the calculator. My daughter needed one more than 10 years ago when she was in HS. We bought one from an older student who knew they would never need it again - not college bound, or not going to college for math or science. It still cost over $50.
> Love to make my own vinaigrettes. Use the empty (almost) mustard jar to shake it up in. And this time of year I have some fresh herbs to snip in.
> Very rainy here lately, making the tomatoes ripen very slowly. But as you say, once school starts it will get hot again.
> I'm gonna can pickled beets and spicy dilly beans this weekend. Use both of them for Xmas gifts, and my daughter, way out in California, loves the beans!
> Have a lovely weekend all!
> Toni


Glad you joined us again....please come back often.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Glad it's the week end.


Love it!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of my single Magnolia blossom- I think there may be a few more- but just the one today. It is a white Stellata, but there is just a tinge of pink. You may be able to detect the rain drops.


It's lovely but so different from our magnolias here in the South.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Tonights sunset.


Those colors are so beautiful and subtle...thank you, Caren!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A quite spectacular photo from facebook- the Whale Watch site that I follow. Kaikoura seascape!


That is beautiful....thank you, Julie!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Ezenby said:


> OK here it is NanaCaren ...good morning to you.


that's really beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I am using the salt gargle- drank fruit tea rather than coffee (with milk- find I have to cut out the milk)- it is still tickling- but not getting worse- thanks for remembering!


glad the gargle is helping...I find that hot tea is always soothing for a sore throat!
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Can you buy coconut oil? I have substituted it for shortening in some receipts.


We have copha which is a solid vegetable fat made from hydrogenatred coconut oil.... i just looked this up coz i wasnt sure.
May give it a go... i dont think we have coconut oil though.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and warm Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end and sending happy healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Saturday photos .....


thank you again! Really enjoy the happy Buddha!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> when you click on 'reply' or 'Quote reply', at the bottom of the box, it says 'File/picture attachments then go to the little box- Choose File, click- and your computer uploaded photos and downloads should just be there- click as necessary, you have to hit 'open' and that should do it!
> Good Luck!


Love the new avatar Julie, you look gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Ezenby, beautiful pictures.


----------



## Jacklou

Lurker 2 said:


> The Yoghurt one is on page 174, of the 2nd August 13.


Thank you, I wanted the rye and yoghurt one. Now I just have to wait for the weather to cool so I can bake.


----------



## Marianne818

Good Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing and had to see this weeks recipes for sure!! 
Mom is having serious issues, I may end up taking her to the ER today, she is totally confused about where we live, who all lives here and such. She doesn't have any new medications, so not sure what could be causing this new adventure in her aging :? 
It is great having Richard here.. for one thing he can lift mom almost with one arm, LOL. I'm sure going to miss having him here to help! We did go shopping yesterday, my neighbor (an RN) was off for the day so she came and stayed with mom, it was a quick shopping trip but managed to have some fun and oh we scored some great buys!!!! No tax on clothing, shoes and school supplies. Cindi and I usually pick a sheet each from the school supply list, unfortunately I wasn't able to afford that this year, but Richard stepped in and made the purchases for my child. We stopped by the school and took the bags of supplies into the office. Luckily they had 2 children a 1st grade little boy and girl that had just transferred in, are in foster care and had no supplies, guess that was right timing, LOL. 
I am sorry that I haven't been able to go back and try to catch up on last week's postings, I will try to do that today, I think Richard and C are going to get out and about for a few hours, we do have hopes of going out for dinner to our favorite hangout, Bigg Daddy's in Helen, GA. I doubt if I get to go along but Richard will be sure to bring home some smokey wings, LOL.
Mom is calling for me again.. we've been at this since 3:15am, I had got her settled into sleep at 12:30am. I'll get a nap this afternoon, C is finally realizing that I am not getting sleep during the night so she goes and sits with mom or listens for her so I can get some sleep, of course she knows that otherwise no sleep, no cook.. ROFL. just kidding, she loves mom and me so wants me to rest as much as possible.
I need so shut this down and go sit with mom, C and Richard are still asleep, they stayed up and watched pre season football till the wee hours of the morning, LOL. 
I am keeping all in prayers, I do so miss everyone.. 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers.. 
Marianne


----------



## Poledra65

Julie, you can also use your Tea Tree Oil for sore throat:
10-12 drops to 1/2 cup warm water. Gargle then spit (I guess the last part was probably self explanatory but they said it so I typed it, lol). 
I hope you feel 100% soon.


----------



## purl2diva

PurpleFi said:


> Beautiful. I will post a picture later of last night's sun set, with some interesting additions.


When I saw your post yesterday about fireworks at Sandhurst jogged a memory. We lived on Kings Ride when we were in Camberley. Is that anywhere close to where you are?


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Decided to goggle it. Well it seems to be something like Copha, but soft. Some suggested butter (unsalted but that might just have been personsal [reference) margarine. SOmeone used a mixture of these. Unless you want to go to a specialist food store it seems we don't an equivalent.


Lard should work, I would think, margarine doesn't hold up as well as shortening, it tends to melt to an oil so no substance there.


----------



## Silverowl

Just popping in to say hello. I hope everyone is doing well and I am sending lots healing energy to those who need it.

Things here are going along slowly and we are taking it one day at a time with Paul's mum.

Hugs to you all.


----------



## Pontuf

Sam i just love these salad dressing recipes! Great idea! And they all look so good!


----------



## Pontuf

Keeping Paul's Mother in our prayers, and you and Paul too.
XO

Pontuf



Silverowl said:


> Just popping in to say hello. I hope everyone is doing well and I am sending lots healing energy to those who need it.
> 
> Things here are going along slowly and we are taking it one day at a time with Paul's mum.
> 
> Hugs to you all.


----------



## Poledra65

Darowil, I hope you are able to get some relief from your migraines, you've had quite more than your fair share lately.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and warm Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end and sending happy healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Saturday photos .....


Morning Purple, lovely photos again, to start the day.


----------



## Pontuf

Marianne, your Mom could have a bladder infection or be dehydrated.
She has some symptoms
I would take her to the ER.
XO
Pontuf



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing and had to see this weeks recipes for sure!!
> Mom is having serious issues, I may end up taking her to the ER today, she is totally confused about where we live, who all lives here and such. She doesn't have any new medications, so not sure what could be causing this new adventure in her aging :?
> It is great having Richard here.. for one thing he can lift mom almost with one arm, LOL. I'm sure going to miss having him here to help! We did go shopping yesterday, my neighbor (an RN) was off for the day so she came and stayed with mom, it was a quick shopping trip but managed to have some fun and oh we scored some great buys!!!! No tax on clothing, shoes and school supplies. Cindi and I usually pick a sheet each from the school supply list, unfortunately I wasn't able to afford that this year, but Richard stepped in and made the purchases for my child. We stopped by the school and took the bags of supplies into the office. Luckily they had 2 children a 1st grade little boy and girl that had just transferred in, are in foster care and had no supplies, guess that was right timing, LOL.
> I am sorry that I haven't been able to go back and try to catch up on last week's postings, I will try to do that today, I think Richard and C are going to get out and about for a few hours, we do have hopes of going out for dinner to our favorite hangout, Bigg Daddy's in Helen, GA. I doubt if I get to go along but Richard will be sure to bring home some smokey wings, LOL.
> Mom is calling for me again.. we've been at this since 3:15am, I had got her settled into sleep at 12:30am. I'll get a nap this afternoon, C is finally realizing that I am not getting sleep during the night so she goes and sits with mom or listens for her so I can get some sleep, of course she knows that otherwise no sleep, no cook.. ROFL. just kidding, she loves mom and me so wants me to rest as much as possible.
> I need so shut this down and go sit with mom, C and Richard are still asleep, they stayed up and watched pre season football till the wee hours of the morning, LOL.
> I am keeping all in prayers, I do so miss everyone..
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..
> Marianne


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Saturday coffee and the sunrise this morning.
> 
> Wishing everyone a wonderful happy saturday.


Oh YUM!! I think I'll be stopping at the coffee shop for a cup on my way to LYS and then DSM to let her animals out since she's working all day today. 
DH is going to be heading out soon to go to San Antonio to deliver a load of sugar, no telling what he'll be bringing back this way, or where he'll have to go to pick it up or drop it off. Oh well, at least he was home for 2 nights before heading back out. Lots of knitting time for me, I hope. ;-) :roll: We'll see how that goes. lol
Well, I need to go brew another cup of coffee, Mr. Grey got on the counter and stole my extra filter basket for my Kurig, I can't find it anywhere,:evil: so I'll have to buy another. I WILL teach him to stay off counters, the spray bottle works wonders but not when I'm sleeping or not home.  Oh well, there are worse things going on so I really can't complain to badly. Have a great day everyone!! hugs.


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> Just popping in to say hello. I hope everyone is doing well and I am sending lots healing energy to those who need it.
> 
> Things here are going along slowly and we are taking it one day at a time with Paul's mum.
> 
> Hugs to you all.


Nice to see you pop in even if only for a moment.

Sending happy healing thoughts and energy to you and yours. Hugs for all as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing and had to see this weeks recipes for sure!!
> 
> Sending healing thoughts for all. Good to hear from you. I hope your mum settles soon. it is hard to watch loved ones getting older and not be themselves.


----------



## KateB

Marianne - So sorry to hear about your mum's confusion, that must be very hard on you too. Try and sleep whenever you get the chance, you need to stay well too.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

Silverowl said:


> Just popping in to say hello. I hope everyone is doing well and I am sending lots healing energy to those who need it.
> 
> Things here are going along slowly and we are taking it one day at a time with Paul's mum.
> 
> Hugs to you all.


Right back at you! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Poledra65

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing and had to see this weeks recipes for sure!!
> Mom is having serious issues, I may end up taking her to the ER today, she is totally confused about where we live, who all lives here and such. She doesn't have any new medications, so not sure what could be causing this new adventure in her aging :?
> It is great having Richard here.. for one thing he can lift mom almost with one arm, LOL. I'm sure going to miss having him here to help! We did go shopping yesterday, my neighbor (an RN) was off for the day so she came and stayed with mom, it was a quick shopping trip but managed to have some fun and oh we scored some great buys!!!! No tax on clothing, shoes and school supplies. Cindi and I usually pick a sheet each from the school supply list, unfortunately I wasn't able to afford that this year, but Richard stepped in and made the purchases for my child. We stopped by the school and took the bags of supplies into the office. Luckily they had 2 children a 1st grade little boy and girl that had just transferred in, are in foster care and had no supplies, guess that was right timing, LOL.
> I am sorry that I haven't been able to go back and try to catch up on last week's postings, I will try to do that today, I think Richard and C are going to get out and about for a few hours, we do have hopes of going out for dinner to our favorite hangout, Bigg Daddy's in Helen, GA. I doubt if I get to go along but Richard will be sure to bring home some smokey wings, LOL.
> Mom is calling for me again.. we've been at this since 3:15am, I had got her settled into sleep at 12:30am. I'll get a nap this afternoon, C is finally realizing that I am not getting sleep during the night so she goes and sits with mom or listens for her so I can get some sleep, of course she knows that otherwise no sleep, no cook.. ROFL. just kidding, she loves mom and me so wants me to rest as much as possible.
> I need so shut this down and go sit with mom, C and Richard are still asleep, they stayed up and watched pre season football till the wee hours of the morning, LOL.
> I am keeping all in prayers, I do so miss everyone..
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..
> Marianne


I hope you are able to get the reason for her confusion figured out quickly and easily. So glad that C is letting you get some rest in, you need it for your health also. 
Take care and hugs to you all. So glad that you are all having a good visit with Richard.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh YUM!! I think I'll be stopping at the coffee shop for a cup on my way to LYS and then DSM to let her animals out since she's working all day today.
> DH is going to be heading out soon to go to San Antonio to deliver a load of sugar, no telling what he'll be bringing back this way, or where he'll have to go to pick it up or drop it off. Oh well, at least he was home for 2 nights before heading back out. Lots of knitting time for me, I hope. ;-) :roll: We'll see how that goes. lol
> Well, I need to go brew another cup of coffee, Mr. Grey got on the counter and stole my extra filter basket for my Kurig, I can't find it anywhere,:evil: so I'll have to buy another. I WILL teach him to stay off counters, the spray bottle works wonders but not when I'm sleeping or not home.  Oh well, there are worse things going on so I really can't complain to badly. Have a great day everyone!! hugs.


A second cup of coffee, thought this one was rather cute. 
Lucky that he was home for two days. My friends husband would be gone most of the week. I found the spray bottle worked really well for training the cats when I had them. Have a great day as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

I made these this morning they are very good. Got good reviews from all but one. 

Almond Oatmeal Waffle
By Lianna Banana on April 12, 2010

0 Reviews
Prep Time: 10 minsTotal Time: 18 minsServes: 6, Yield: 6 small waffles
About This Recipe
"This is my adaptation of the Sunflower Oat Waffles and Sunflower Waffle Variation recipes in Nature's Harvest cookbook by Darlene Prusia and Joanne Mohr (p. 29 of the blue section). These waffles are very tasty, very crisp and contain no wheat flour, leavening agent, or dairy products. They also are low in cholesterol and high in fiber. They are so delicious and hearty that standard waffles have lost their appeal to me! (The original recipe used water instead of soy milk, and no sugar -- and I reduced the salt.) I have a large electric waffle baker which makes a large waffle that divides into 4 small waffles, and a round electric Belgian waffle baker. With careful pouring I can fill each baker once (at the same time) with this recipe."
Ingredients
2 cups unsweetened soymilk ( I use a powdered mix plus water.)
1 1/2 cups rolled oats
1/2 cup raw almonds or 1/2 cup almond meal
1/4 teaspoon salt ( can be omitted)
1 tablespoon sugar ( can be omitted)
2 tablespoons olive oil
Directions
Preheat the waffle baker(s) for 5-10 minutes.
Pour the soy milk into a blender and add the other ingredients.
Blend thoroughly on high speed until everything is finely ground and well blended. Let the mixture rest in the blender.
When the waffle bakers are hot, blend the batter again for a few seconds, to stir it up. It will have thickened some during the resting.
Spray the inside surfaces of the hot waffle baker(s) with pan spray.
Pour the batter into the hot waffle baker(s), making sure there are no places left unfilled, but don't overfill the baker, either, or it will overflow.
Set a timer for 8 minutes, or as directed by your waffle baker's instructions.
When 8 minutes have passed, check the baker carefully. The waffle should be golden brown. If not, wait a couple more minutes and check again. (I've never had to bake for more than 12 minutes; 8 minutes is usually perfect. Occasionally, with some bakers, the waffles will be done after 5 minutes, so if it is a new or unfamiliar baker, check at 5 minutes and every minute or two after that until the waffle is done.).
9.The waffle(s) should be medium golden brown and crispy. (If the batter is not quite done enough, the waffle will still be tasty, but the middle will be a little moist or doughy.) If the waffle bakes to dark brown, it won't taste as good.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and warm Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end and sending happy healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Saturday photos .....


Thanks, have coffee, and now to just think.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Saturday coffee and the sunrise this morning.
> 
> Wishing everyone a wonderful happy saturday.


Perfect, just perfect :-D


----------



## nittergma

Right back at ya!


Poledra65 said:


> EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## Marianne818

Pontuf I never thought of the bladder infection.. or dehydration either.. I'm heading to nap for a bit then we will load her up for a trip to the ER. This could be an easy fix. I think I finally have her settled down and asleep for awhile, C is finally up and had her morning cuppa coffee and her smoke, LOL. 
Thought I'd try to read some of last weeks posts, but my eyes keep trying to close, ROFL... so will say sweet dreams for a bit.
Hugs, loves and always in my prayers..
Silver Owl, sending white light of healing and comfort to you and Paul, wish I was closer to be of help to you. 
Love to all :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

gottastch said:


> Wonderful recipes, Sam, as always! I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here


I love your angel! you are a very very good knitter. I started the double knitting and had no problem with the basic but haven't even started trying to do any patterns. At least i know the basics for now. I applaud you for getting your snowflake finished first and it is done so beautifully! good job! I doubt I would need the intarsia part which is something I could learn if I need a specific project. I would love to learn to add pockets but Rachel is one of the Managers so I can always ask her.

Very interesting how simple it actually is to do two thicknesses.


----------



## Patches39

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing and had to see this weeks recipes for sure!!
> Mom is having serious issues, I may end up taking her to the ER today, she is totally confused about where we live, who all lives here and such. She doesn't have any new medications, so not sure what could be causing this new adventure in her aging :?
> It is great having Richard here.. for one thing he can lift mom almost with one arm, LOL. I'm sure going to miss having him here to help! We did go shopping yesterday, my neighbor (an RN) was off for the day so she came and stayed with mom, it was a quick shopping trip but managed to have some fun and oh we scored some great buys!!!! No tax on clothing, shoes and school supplies. Cindi and I usually pick a sheet each from the school supply list, unfortunately I wasn't able to afford that this year, but Richard stepped in and made the purchases for my child. We stopped by the school and took the bags of supplies into the office. Luckily they had 2 children a 1st grade little boy and girl that had just transferred in, are in foster care and had no supplies, guess that was right timing, LOL.
> I am sorry that I haven't been able to go back and try to catch up on last week's postings, I will try to do that today, I think Richard and C are going to get out and about for a few hours, we do have hopes of going out for dinner to our favorite hangout, Bigg Daddy's in Helen, GA. I doubt if I get to go along but Richard will be sure to bring home some smokey wings, LOL.
> Mom is calling for me again.. we've been at this since 3:15am, I had got her settled into sleep at 12:30am. I'll get a nap this afternoon, C is finally realizing that I am not getting sleep during the night so she goes and sits with mom or listens for her so I can get some sleep, of course she knows that otherwise no sleep, no cook.. ROFL. just kidding, she loves mom and me so wants me to rest as much as possible.
> I need so shut this down and go sit with mom, C and Richard are still asleep, they stayed up and watched pre season football till the wee hours of the morning, LOL.
> I am keeping all in prayers, I do so miss everyone..
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..
> Marianne


Praying now, for you and mom, sending rest your way, with sleep, 
Love you sis.
:-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Perfect, just perfect :-D


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> A second cup of coffee, thought this one was rather cute.
> Lucky that he was home for two days. My friends husband would be gone most of the week. I found the spray bottle worked really well for training the cats when I had them. Have a great day as well.


OK!!!! :-D


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> I love your angel! you are a very very good knitter. I started the double knitting and had no problem with the basic but haven't even started trying to do any patterns. At least i know the basics for now. I applaud you for getting your snowflake finished first and it is done so beautifully! good job! I doubt I would need the intarsia part which is something I could learn if I need a specific project. I would love to learn to add pockets but Rachel is one of the Managers so I can always ask her.
> 
> Very interesting how simple it actually is to do two thicknesses.


It was definitely a fun project but thinking in the terms of main color and then contrasting color had me going and then to turn and have to reverse that thinking took a while to wrap my brain around. I did find one wee mistake...it is on the second to the last row in the corner...where it looks like there is one row framing all the way around the snowflake, the one stitch isn't the right color - eeeeeeew. Dear neighbor knows me too well and asked if I was going to undo it and fix it - lol. I said that I have to think about it for a while...it is only the bind off + 2 rows to frog...hmmmmmm - lol!


----------



## gottastch

Poledra65 said:


> Mr. Grey got on the counter and stole my extra filter basket for my Kurig, I can't find it anywhere,:evil: so I'll have to buy another. I WILL teach him to stay off counters, the spray bottle works wonders but not when I'm sleeping or not home.  Oh well, there are worse things going on so I really can't complain to badly. Have a great day everyone!! hugs.


I had to cut newspaper specifically into the shape of my counters. Miss Cocoa was crafty enough to know that if she could see the newspaper on the counter, she wouldn't jump up there but if she couldn't, she figured there wasn't any and up she would go. It only took twice for her to jump up, thinking there was no newspaper. She'd land on the paper, slide (paper and all) across the counter and bump her head on the backsplash. She didn't care for that one little bit. Now she figures it isn't worth the effort...just in case that evil newspaper is there where she can't see it - lol


----------



## gottastch

Marianne818 said:


> Mom is having serious issues, I may end up taking her to the ER today, she is totally confused about where we live, who all lives here and such. She doesn't have any new medications, so not sure what could be causing this new adventure in her aging :? Marianne


I agree with our other sisters...take your mom to the doctor, something definitely isn't right. Since Richard is there, he can maybe help with the transport/lifting?! Take care, my friend!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Ezenby said:


> OK here it is NanaCaren ...good morning to you.


Did you paint that?? It is wonderful! I love how you have given it a feeling of quiet peacefulness (?). is it oils or acrylics? I hope you will post more of your paintings if that one is yours. really lovely. great colors -- (you can tell I love it!)

I posted the above before I carried on reading - I see it is one of yours. You are really talented. I hope you will post others. I really like the boat -- you really got your distance - love the hazy background along the shore. great!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> A second cup of coffee, thought this one was rather cute.
> Lucky that he was home for two days. My friends husband would be gone most of the week. I found the spray bottle worked really well for training the cats when I had them. Have a great day as well.


That one is great too. 
Fortunately he usually works fairly close to home so is only gone on day or over night trips but the last couple weeks have been doozy's. But it helps the bank account I guess. The guy that used to do all the Texas runs and a few other places found a local job in Houston so he could be home more, so that may be part of DH's longer hauls. Oh well, will definitely appreciate the time's he's home, pray he stays safe and incident free on the job, and try to enjoy some productive time at home. 
Good thing I have you all, gives me someone to talk to if I'm home too much alone.  Of course with all the running we have to do on DSM's days off, I don't get too much alone time, and I certainly don't get bored. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> I had to cut newspaper specifically into the shape of my counters. Miss Cocoa was crafty enough to know that if she could see the newspaper on the counter, she wouldn't jump up there but if she couldn't, she figured there wasn't any and up she would go. It only took twice for her to jump up, thinking there was no newspaper. She'd land on the paper, slide (paper and all) across the counter and bump her head on the backsplash. She didn't care for that one little bit. Now she figures it isn't worth the effort...just in case that evil newspaper is there where she can't see it - lol


I'll have to try that. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I made these this morning they are very good. Got good reviews from all but one.
> 
> Almond Oatmeal Waffle
> By Lianna Banana on April 12, 2010
> 
> 0 Reviews
> Prep Time: 10 minsTotal Time: 18 minsServes: 6, Yield: 6 small waffles
> About This Recipe
> "This is my adaptation of the Sunflower Oat Waffles and Sunflower Waffle Variation recipes in Nature's Harvest cookbook by Darlene Prusia and Joanne Mohr (p. 29 of the blue section). These waffles are very tasty, very crisp and contain no wheat flour, leavening agent, or dairy products. They also are low in cholesterol and high in fiber. They are so delicious and hearty that standard waffles have lost their appeal to me! (The original recipe used water instead of soy milk, and no sugar -- and I reduced the salt.) I have a large electric waffle baker which makes a large waffle that divides into 4 small waffles, and a round electric Belgian waffle baker. With careful pouring I can fill each baker once (at the same time) with this recipe."
> Ingredients
> 2 cups unsweetened soymilk ( I use a powdered mix plus water.)
> 1 1/2 cups rolled oats
> 1/2 cup raw almonds or 1/2 cup almond meal
> 1/4 teaspoon salt ( can be omitted)
> 1 tablespoon sugar ( can be omitted)
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> Directions
> Preheat the waffle baker(s) for 5-10 minutes.
> Pour the soy milk into a blender and add the other ingredients.
> Blend thoroughly on high speed until everything is finely ground and well blended. Let the mixture rest in the blender.
> When the waffle bakers are hot, blend the batter again for a few seconds, to stir it up. It will have thickened some during the resting.
> Spray the inside surfaces of the hot waffle baker(s) with pan spray.
> Pour the batter into the hot waffle baker(s), making sure there are no places left unfilled, but don't overfill the baker, either, or it will overflow.
> Set a timer for 8 minutes, or as directed by your waffle baker's instructions.
> When 8 minutes have passed, check the baker carefully. The waffle should be golden brown. If not, wait a couple more minutes and check again. (I've never had to bake for more than 12 minutes; 8 minutes is usually perfect. Occasionally, with some bakers, the waffles will be done after 5 minutes, so if it is a new or unfamiliar baker, check at 5 minutes and every minute or two after that until the waffle is done.).
> 9.The waffle(s) should be medium golden brown and crispy. (If the batter is not quite done enough, the waffle will still be tasty, but the middle will be a little moist or doughy.) If the waffle bakes to dark brown, it won't taste as good.


That sounds great, will definitely have to save this one to make. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Marianne...Prayers for you and everyone in the household. I knew a lady who was disoriented and slightly violent in her declining years due to high potassium levels in the body. It is so important to get mom evaluated to find the root cause. Remember...she does not like this condition of confusion any more than the rest of you. 

Get to go to immediate care with my husband when he gets home from Praise team practice. I am glad his ears are bothering him enough that he wants to go because he has neglected seeing the doctor for about a year and a half. He needs to get back on blood pressure and cholesterol medications. 

Beautiful weather. I am enjoying having the windows open instead of running the air conditioner. 
Back to household chores for me. Have a safe and wonderful day.


----------



## MawMaw12

Hi everyone. Back from Colorado for a couple of weeks, then going back the first of September for a month. Sure have missed you guys and gals. I have no cell service or internet service there. we are 900,000 feet up. I have a couple of pictures I thought you might like to see. Gee, it's good to be home.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice :thumbup: Will it get more flowers this year? I have never grown one.
> Spent an hour today out the back weeding.... all this rain sure has the weeds growing!!


There are some more buds that look large enough- It seems to have suffered quite badly from the drought last summer. My grass has been trimmed right back by two enthusiastic helpers, in the rain, yesterday afternoon. Lost a few things, but most will grow again. The important thing is the Agent should be happy with the result. We have a fine rain today- I will have to hold Ringo's paw to encourage him outside. It would be wonderful to have a little more concrete, but I don't think that will happen


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> awesome!!!!!!, breath takingly beautiful


It is, isn't it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> I like your avatar, pertty lady


Thank you Patches!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> As you see I am here. David has gone with Maryanne as I have unusually for me come down with a migraine. MAgnesium isn't helpin gyet- wonder howlong it should take to work if its going to? MAybe pop into the chemist at some time and ask them. As things are getting worse not better.


So sorry to hear this!


----------



## Aran

I went with my mom & sister to my aunt's funeral yesterday. It was lovely. The family had blown up several pictures of her through the years & had them at the funeral home. She looked like a movie star in some of them. The Columbus Dispatch had a lovely article about her in Wednesday's issue; in it, a fellow poet called her "the grand dame of Columbus poetry." She was so involved in poetry & the arts & human rights issues in the area. Lots of people from her large circle of friends came to the funeral home. I even saw some family I hadn't seen in person in several years.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Julie, that is a perfect picture, really really beautiful. I just love it xxx


Thanks, Purplefi! It was planted in memory of my daughter, so it is rather precious to me, and also a reminder of a beautiful garden I once owned... long story!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Julie, love the avatar. Not sure about riding a bike. I used to do a lot of that when I was younger. Last year at my son's in France I went for a bike ride with my gs, I was decidedly wobbly!!!


I was always somewhat wobbly on a bike! Balance is not my strong point, besides we don't have proper bike lanes away from the traffic, as I recall seeing in parts of England.
I had completely forgotten about that photo- there was something significant about the pump, but I will have to ask my penfriend!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Amazing photo love it.
> Love you new avatar too.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Hi from a dry but overcast Ayrshire. I've put the washing out on the whirlie, but it may not be out there for long! I've been really busy over the last 2 days and haven't managed to finish last week's posts so I'll try reading backwards from Friday night. Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend.


Lovely to see you, and Luke!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Saturday coffee and the sunrise this morning.
> 
> Wishing everyone a wonderful happy saturday.


that looks like a frontal cloud! was the weather closing in?


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker love the new avatar!


Thanks Gwen! Westphalian memories!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It's lovely but so different from our magnolias here in the South.
> JuneK


Do you have the large 'tulip' blossoms? We have those too. And the 'grandiflora' that flowers in summer!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> That is beautiful....thank you, Julie!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> glad the gargle is helping...I find that hot tea is always soothing for a sore throat!
> JuneK


I have snuck in one coffee this morning, with my home-made hash brown. Then a gargle, and maybe a hot fruit tea. Ringo and I breakfast early!
It is a drizzle outside, and I will have to encourage him out, unlike Rufus who would go out when told. Rufus is settling in well to his new home BTW. He is getting on well with Hugo, the Boodle, and Lia remarked on his tail wagging- that is a true sign he is happy- I was so glad to hear that!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Love the new avatar Julie, you look gorgeous. :thumbup:


Odd thing is I was feeling hot and quite uncomfortable... but thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

Well I seem to have filled nearly a whole page solo! is everyone busy? Or is someone online? apart from me?


----------



## Lurker 2

Jacklou said:


> Thank you, I wanted the rye and yoghurt one. Now I just have to wait for the weather to cool so I can bake.


let me know if you run into problems!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I seem to have filled nearly a whole page solo! is everyone busy? Or is someone online? apart from me?


No,you aren't alone. I am taking a break between tidying for the agents photos on Monday. Boring. Want to do some knitting and crocheting but am trying to be firm with myself? The weather has suddenly changed from warm and sunny earlier on to much cooler and greyer. Hope it changes back again soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing and had to see this weeks recipes for sure!!
> Mom is having serious issues, I may end up taking her to the ER today, she is totally confused about where we live, who all lives here and such. She doesn't have any new medications, so not sure what could be causing this new adventure in her aging :?
> It is great having Richard here.. for one thing he can lift mom almost with one arm, LOL. I'm sure going to miss having him here to help! We did go shopping yesterday, my neighbor (an RN) was off for the day so she came and stayed with mom, it was a quick shopping trip but managed to have some fun and oh we scored some great buys!!!! No tax on clothing, shoes and school supplies. Cindi and I usually pick a sheet each from the school supply list, unfortunately I wasn't able to afford that this year, but Richard stepped in and made the purchases for my child. We stopped by the school and took the bags of supplies into the office. Luckily they had 2 children a 1st grade little boy and girl that had just transferred in, are in foster care and had no supplies, guess that was right timing, LOL.
> I am sorry that I haven't been able to go back and try to catch up on last week's postings, I will try to do that today, I think Richard and C are going to get out and about for a few hours, we do have hopes of going out for dinner to our favorite hangout, Bigg Daddy's in Helen, GA. I doubt if I get to go along but Richard will be sure to bring home some smokey wings, LOL.
> Mom is calling for me again.. we've been at this since 3:15am, I had got her settled into sleep at 12:30am. I'll get a nap this afternoon, C is finally realizing that I am not getting sleep during the night so she goes and sits with mom or listens for her so I can get some sleep, of course she knows that otherwise no sleep, no cook.. ROFL. just kidding, she loves mom and me so wants me to rest as much as possible.
> I need so shut this down and go sit with mom, C and Richard are still asleep, they stayed up and watched pre season football till the wee hours of the morning, LOL.
> I am keeping all in prayers, I do so miss everyone..
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..
> Marianne


Do take care of yourself, too, Marianne! It is so hard as Mom is approaching this new phase of her life- prayers that you will be able to cope...


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> No,you aren't alone. I am taking a break between tidying for the agents photos on Monday. Boring. Want to do some knitting and crocheting but am trying to be firm with myself? The weather has suddenly changed from warm and sunny earlier on to much cooler and greyer. Hope it changes back again soon.


Nice to see you, Martina! you sounded quite hopeful about the house in your last post?! Hope I read it accurately!


----------



## PurpleFi

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing and had to see this weeks recipes for sure!!
> Mom is having serious issues, I may end up taking her to the ER today, she is totally confused about where we live, who all lives here and such. She doesn't have any new medications, so not sure what could be causing this new adventure in her aging :?
> 
> Marianne


Hi Marianne, This happened to my aunt and the reason was she was not drinking enough and got an urinary infection. Make sure she is getting enough fluids and have her checked for any infection. It is easy to treat. Hope she is on soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Julie, you can also use your Tea Tree Oil for sore throat:
> 10-12 drops to 1/2 cup warm water. Gargle then spit (I guess the last part was probably self explanatory but they said it so I typed it, lol).
> I hope you feel 100% soon.


Thanks, Kaye- I have been very forgetful lately, must check out my oils!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Saturday coffee and the sunrise this morning.
> 
> Wishing everyone a wonderful happy saturday.


Lovely pictures Caren, thank you. And yes it is peaceful and a lovely place to sit and knit by my Buddha.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Marianne - So sorry to hear about your mum's confusion, that must be very hard on you too. Try and sleep whenever you get the chance, you need to stay well too.{{{hugs}}}


Hello to your little rugby player!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Nice to see you, Martina! you sounded quite hopeful about the house in your last post?! Hope I read it accurately!


Nice to see you too. I am hopeful these agents will be successful in the sale of the house, but I will have to wait and see. So many things are in boxes now that I feel like I am in transit and just want to get settled. You seem quite contented in you decision to stay put, and I am glad that the dogs are settled too.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> I had to cut newspaper specifically into the shape of my counters. Miss Cocoa was crafty enough to know that if she could see the newspaper on the counter, she wouldn't jump up there but if she couldn't, she figured there wasn't any and up she would go. It only took twice for her to jump up, thinking there was no newspaper. She'd land on the paper, slide (paper and all) across the counter and bump her head on the backsplash. She didn't care for that one little bit. Now she figures it isn't worth the effort...just in case that evil newspaper is there where she can't see it - lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Nice to see you too. I am hopeful these agents will be successful in the sale of the house, but I will have to wait and see. So many things are in boxes now that I feel like I am in transit and just want to get settled. You seem quite contented in you decision to stay put, and I am glad that the dogs are settled too.


Thank you! It is a huge relief that Rufus has 'landed on his paws'- I think he will grow gracefully into old age. Ringo is becoming quite playful, now he no longer has his sparring partner!
Praying for a successful sale for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> That one is great too.
> Fortunately he usually works fairly close to home so is only gone on day or over night trips but the last couple weeks have been doozy's. But it helps the bank account I guess. The guy that used to do all the Texas runs and a few other places found a local job in Houston so he could be home more, so that may be part of DH's longer hauls. Oh well, will definitely appreciate the time's he's home, pray he stays safe and incident free on the job, and try to enjoy some productive time at home.
> Good thing I have you all, gives me someone to talk to if I'm home too much alone.  Of course with all the running we have to do on DSM's days off, I don't get too much alone time, and I certainly don't get bored. lolol


I know my situation is rather different- but I also cure the loneliness with the KTP.


----------



## PurpleFi

purl2diva said:


> When I saw your post yesterday about fireworks at Sandhurst jogged a memory. We lived on Kings Ride when we were in Camberley. Is that anywhere close to where you are?


Yes, we are just the other side of the town, across the level crossing and down Park Road.

Here's the interesting sunset.


----------



## Lurker 2

MawMaw12 said:


> Hi everyone. Back from Colorado for a couple of weeks, then going back the first of September for a month. Sure have missed you guys and gals. I have no cell service or internet service there. we are 900,000 feet up. I have a couple of pictures I thought you might like to see. Gee, it's good to be home.


Lovely to have you back with us! Great photos!


----------



## PurpleFi

Then this happened...


----------



## Lurker 2

Aran said:


> I went with my mom & sister to my aunt's funeral yesterday. It was lovely. The family had blown up several pictures of her through the years & had them at the funeral home. She looked like a movie star in some of them. The Columbus Dispatch had a lovely article about her in Wednesday's issue; in it, a fellow poet called her "the grand dame of Columbus poetry." She was so involved in poetry & the arts & human rights issues in the area. Lots of people from her large circle of friends came to the funeral home. I even saw some family I hadn't seen in person in several years.


So glad it was a good farewell, she was quite some lady, and you can feel justly proud to be her nephew.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Then this happened...


Very well timed display! As one would hope.
My nephew who is in our Navy is off now to chase pirates in the Indian Ocean, for nine months.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I made these this morning they are very good. Got good reviews from all but one.
> 
> Almond Oatmeal Waffle
> By Lianna Banana on April 12, 2010
> 
> 0 Reviews
> Prep Time: 10 minsTotal Time: 18 minsServes: 6, Yield: 6 small waffles
> About This Recipe
> "This is my adaptation of the Sunflower Oat Waffles and Sunflower Waffle Variation recipes in Nature's Harvest cookbook by Darlene Prusia and Joanne Mohr (p. 29 of the blue section). These waffles are very tasty, very crisp and contain no wheat flour, leavening agent, or dairy products. They also are low in cholesterol and high in fiber. They are so delicious and hearty that standard waffles have lost their appeal to me! (The original recipe used water instead of soy milk, and no sugar -- and I reduced the salt.) I have a large electric waffle baker which makes a large waffle that divides into 4 small waffles, and a round electric Belgian waffle baker. With careful pouring I can fill each baker once (at the same time) with this recipe."
> Ingredients
> 2 cups unsweetened soymilk ( I use a powdered mix plus water.)
> 1 1/2 cups rolled oats
> 1/2 cup raw almonds or 1/2 cup almond meal
> 1/4 teaspoon salt ( can be omitted)
> 1 tablespoon sugar ( can be omitted)
> 2 tablespoons olive oil
> Directions
> Preheat the waffle baker(s) for 5-10 minutes.
> Pour the soy milk into a blender and add the other ingredients.
> Blend thoroughly on high speed until everything is finely ground and well blended. Let the mixture rest in the blender.
> When the waffle bakers are hot, blend the batter again for a few seconds, to stir it up. It will have thickened some during the resting.
> Spray the inside surfaces of the hot waffle baker(s) with pan spray.
> Pour the batter into the hot waffle baker(s), making sure there are no places left unfilled, but don't overfill the baker, either, or it will overflow.
> Set a timer for 8 minutes, or as directed by your waffle baker's instructions.
> When 8 minutes have passed, check the baker carefully. The waffle should be golden brown. If not, wait a couple more minutes and check again. (I've never had to bake for more than 12 minutes; 8 minutes is usually perfect. Occasionally, with some bakers, the waffles will be done after 5 minutes, so if it is a new or unfamiliar baker, check at 5 minutes and every minute or two after that until the waffle is done.).
> 9.The waffle(s) should be medium golden brown and crispy. (If the batter is not quite done enough, the waffle will still be tasty, but the middle will be a little moist or doughy.) If the waffle bakes to dark brown, it won't taste as good.


I like the sound of those, thanks Caren.


----------



## jknappva

I need so shut this down and go sit with mom, C and Richard are still asleep, they stayed up and watched pre season football till the wee hours of the morning, LOL. 
I am keeping all in prayers, I do so miss everyone.. 
Hugs, Loves and Prayers.. 
Marianne[/quote]

Oh, Sis. I worry so about you...I'm sorry to hear that your mother's mental condition is deteriorating so fast. Did the dr. have anything to say about it? And what was his comment about home health care for her? I hope Cindy can manage to take some of the load off you so you can get some more rest. If the worse happens and you do have to have her go into a nursing home, I sincerely hope that you remember you have done the very best you possibly could!! It won't help either of you if you make yourself sick.
Please, please take care....I'm glad you have Richard there and are enjoying his visit.
Hugs and blessings...Prayers for you and your mom.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Yes, we are just the other side of the town, across the level crossing and down Park Road.
> 
> Here's the interesting sunset.


I see what you meant by interesting sunset. Absolutely love it :-D :-D 
and the parachutes make it even more interesting.


----------



## PurpleFi

Aran said:


> I went with my mom & sister to my aunt's funeral yesterday. It was lovely. The family had blown up several pictures of her through the years & had them at the funeral home. She looked like a movie star in some of them. The Columbus Dispatch had a lovely article about her in Wednesday's issue; in it, a fellow poet called her "the grand dame of Columbus poetry." She was so involved in poetry & the arts & human rights issues in the area. Lots of people from her large circle of friends came to the funeral home. I even saw some family I hadn't seen in person in several years.


So glad that the funeral was lovely. It makes such a difference. On Monday there is a thanksgiving service for my neighbour who died 3 weeks ago. All his grandchildren are taking part.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I see what you meant by interesting sunset. Absolutely love it :-D :-D
> and the parachutes make it even more interesting.


The plane came over quite low and circled round. We are only half a mile from Sandhurst Military College, four parachutist jumped out and two of them went down linked together. I have been to the ceremony there in the past and it finishes by a soilder on a white horse riding up the steps of the College.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds great, will definitely have to save this one to make. :thumbup:


I was surprised they were so well received even the DIL loved them. she copied the receipt so she can make them at home. Michael had seconds and he doesn't like anything. This has gone into the make again file.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I have snuck in one coffee this morning, with my home-made hash brown. Then a gargle, and maybe a hot fruit tea. Ringo and I breakfast early!
> It is a drizzle outside, and I will have to encourage him out, unlike Rufus who would go out when told. Rufus is settling in well to his new home BTW. He is getting on well with Hugo, the Boodle, and Lia remarked on his tail wagging- that is a true sign he is happy- I was so glad to hear that!


So glad to hear Rufus is settling in to his new home. xx


----------



## jknappva

MawMaw12 said:


> Hi everyone. Back from Colorado for a couple of weeks, then going back the first of September for a month. Sure have missed you guys and gals. I have no cell service or internet service there. we are 900,000 feet up. I have a couple of pictures I thought you might like to see. Gee, it's good to be home.


It's great to hear from you....love the pictures. Shame you don't have internet where you are in CO.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> that looks like a frontal cloud! was the weather closing in?


No I think it was left over from the rain we had yesterday and all night. It had turned out to be a rather nice day. Not a s warm as it has been of late. My kind of weather for sure.


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> I went with my mom & sister to my aunt's funeral yesterday. It was lovely. The family had blown up several pictures of her through the years & had them at the funeral home. She looked like a movie star in some of them. The Columbus Dispatch had a lovely article about her in Wednesday's issue; in it, a fellow poet called her "the grand dame of Columbus poetry." She was so involved in poetry & the arts & human rights issues in the area. Lots of people from her large circle of friends came to the funeral home. I even saw some family I hadn't seen in person in several years.


I've been thinking of you,Aran. I'm glad you were pleased with the funeral. It's always sad but fulfilling to celebrate a loved ones passing on to their new life.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> So glad to hear Rufus is settling in to his new home. xx


 :thumbup: oxo


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> No I think it was left over from the rain we had yesterday and all night. It had turned out to be a rather nice day. Not a s warm as it has been of late. My kind of weather for sure.


That is good, then!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you have the large 'tulip' blossoms? We have those too. And the 'grandiflora' that flowers in summer!


I'm sure they're the ones I'm thinking of. We have 4 of the tulip magnolias in front of our building...they're a lovely pink. Summer before last they were a tad confused and bloomed 3 times!! My mother always just called them 'tulip trees'. Our regular magnolia trees can get quite large and are beautiful when full of the large magnolia blossoms.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I have snuck in one coffee this morning, with my home-made hash brown. Then a gargle, and maybe a hot fruit tea. Ringo and I breakfast early!
> It is a drizzle outside, and I will have to encourage him out, unlike Rufus who would go out when told. Rufus is settling in well to his new home BTW. He is getting on well with Hugo, the Boodle, and Lia remarked on his tail wagging- that is a true sign he is happy- I was so glad to hear that!


I'm also glad to hear Rufus is happy in his new home. Sounds like his new forever family love him.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I seem to have filled nearly a whole page solo! is everyone busy? Or is someone online? apart from me?


I'm here reading and working on other things.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely pictures Caren, thank you. And yes it is peaceful and a lovely place to sit and knit by my Buddha.


Thank you, I look forward to your photos every morning.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:
 

> Very well timed display! As one would hope.
> My nephew who is in our Navy is off now to chase pirates in the Indian Ocean, for nine months.


One of our naval vessels deployed last week to the Indian Ocean to keep the pirating down. Haven't heard much about it happening lately. The trial for the pirates that killed the 2 American couples last year were finally tried and sentenced to life imprisonment. They will probably think they're in paradise in our prison sysem after all the hardships they suffered in their homeland that caused them to do something so desperate.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I like the sound of those, thanks Caren.


You are most welcome,I do try to test the receipts I post.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm sure they're the ones I'm thinking of. We have 4 of the tulip magnolias in front of our building...they're a lovely pink. Summer before last they were a tad confused and bloomed 3 times!! My mother always just called them 'tulip trees'. Our regular magnolia trees can get quite large and are beautiful when full of the large magnolia blossoms.
> JuneK


Ours are usually through to quite a deep purple- a glorious colour!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm also glad to hear Rufus is happy in his new home. Sounds like his new forever family love him.
> JuneK


I am so relieved, it seems to be working out well- the family is happy because he is big enough to be a good guard dog.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> The plane came over quite low and circled round. We are only half a mile from Sandhurst Military College, four parachutist jumped out and two of them went down linked together. I have been to the ceremony there in the past and it finishes by a soilder on a white horse riding up the steps of the College.


That would be lovely to see in person. I know a few young lads that would love to see it as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I'm here reading and working on other things.


And of course for you it is Saturday! I am about to go and rest up again- so I don't fall asleep during afternoon church- always prefer mornings- but when you have 4 congregations sharing that is just not possible all the time!


----------



## Designer1234

We went out to dinner last night and the hostess served this wonderful potato meat dish for dinner. I don't think it worries too much about calories but boy was it delicious. She says she uses it as a 'potluck' dish. (we have quite a few potlucks in our condo club house so I will use it.

*Tater tots casarole*- she said in her recipe she gave me: 
"We use a 9 x 13 cake pan, brown 2 to 3 pounds of hamburger, season with garlic, pepper, onion and salt. Drain grease and mix with 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup with 1 can of milk and a couple dashes of worchteshire(?) -sorry dont measure- add more pepper to soup mix. Mix hamburger and soup mix spread in pan lay tater tots on top to cover and bake at 400 for 30-40 min. My guys also like a layer of cheese on top, I add that the last 5 to 10 minutes of baking. Love it served with green beans, I always want to just add them to the hamburger mix but have a DS who doesnt like his food mixed. The tatertots and meat are different",

'

Note: (designer)
For those who don't know what tater tots are -- they are available in a frozen area where you buy pkgs of potatoe fries -small circles of potatoes which you can bake (they are pre cooked)- She says she has also used them with potatoes which she sliced quite thin and sprinkled with crushed crackers -- said it is good too.

She also said you could add canned sweet corn niblets to the mixture as well, or the green beans -- or both

It tastes something like a shepherd's pie but different. She had added the cheese to the one we ate.

It was soooo good. We both had second helpings. I am going to make a smaller one for just Pat and I -- something different - meat, veges and potatoes in one dish. She also said it freezes well too if thawed slowly.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good, then!


It is 20C/ 68F this afternoon. Even the grandsons are happy it is not so hot.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> One of our naval vessels deployed last week to the Indian Ocean to keep the pirating down. Haven't heard much about it happening lately. The trial for the pirates that killed the 2 American couples last year were finally tried and sentenced to life imprisonment. They will probably think they're in paradise in our prison sysem after all the hardships they suffered in their homeland that caused them to do something so desperate.
> JuneK


Probably part of the combined manoeuvre! We have more cooperation occurring with the US in recent months.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is 20C/ 68F this afternoon. Even the grandsons are happy it is not so hot.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> And of course for you it is Saturday! I am about to go and rest up again- so I don't fall asleep during afternoon church- always prefer mornings- but when you have 4 congregations sharing that is just not possible all the time!


13:20 right now. The son, DIL and grand daughters are on their way home. ( Grant's boys are all here for the afternoon. Or until Grant gets back from Canada.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey I need help with a pattern....having a fuzzy brain & headache this morning and it just isn't sinking in what to do.

Row 7: K3, purl to last 3 st, K3
Row 8: Knit
Row 9: K3, purl to last 3 st, K3
Row 10: K3, YO, *K1, YO, PM, K1, PM, YO, repeat from * two more times to last 4 st, K1, YO, K3

Rows 11-13: repeat rows 7-9

Row 14: K3, YO, *K to marker YO, SM, K1, SM, YO, repeat from * two more times, K to last 3 st, YO K3

Repeat last four rows, working an increase row every fourth row, increasing with a YO after the first 3 st, before and after each marker/K1/marker, and before the last 3 st - 8 increase total every increase row.

My Question is...can someone make it easier for me and tell me which 4 rows I am suppose to repeat? Just give me the numbers.....help!!!Thank you so much my dear sisters & brothers.


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> The plane came over quite low and circled round. We are only half a mile from Sandhurst Military College, four parachutist jumped out and two of them went down linked together. I have been to the ceremony there in the past and it finishes by a soilder on a white horse riding up the steps of the College.


I can't remember whether I told you that Pat was stationed on a course in Aldershot in the 50's. He was there for a month -- it was a PT (Physical training} course. they went on a tour of Sandhurst and he found it a wonderful experience. Said it was a lovely part of England.


----------



## Karena

That Angel is lovely. 
Karen


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Row 7: K3, purl to last 3 st, K3
> Row 8: Knit
> Row 9: K3, purl to last 3 st, K3
> Row 10: K3, YO, *K1, YO, PM, K1, PM, YO, repeat from * two more times to last 4 st, K1, YO, K3
> 
> Rows 11-13: repeat rows 7-9
> 
> Row 14: K3, YO, *K to marker YO, SM, K1, SM, YO, repeat from * two more times, K to last 3 st, YO K3
> 
> Repeat last four rows, working an increase row every fourth row, increasing with a YO after the first 3 st, before and after each marker/K1/marker, and before the last 3 st - 8 increase total every increase row.
> 
> My Question is...can someone make it easier for me and tell me which 4 rows I am suppose to repeat?


As I'm reading it, rows 11-14 (in other words, 7, 8, 9, and 14).


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you sooooooooo much Sorlenna. {{{{HUGS}}}}Off to work on this shawl now.


Sorlenna said:


> As I'm reading it, rows 11-14 (in other words, 7, 8, 9, and 14).


----------



## Karena

Sam
Thanks for the recipes, orange and cilantro dressing, yes. 
As far a the school-computer thing, why don't they offer some suggestions, maybe some school initiated programs for kids to earn money for this expensive electronics. You are right, it is hard for any family to jump in and spend that kind of money. Guess yours will have to learn, "if you want it, earn it." I didn served me well over the years. Learning to take care of yourself is a very valuable lesson.
Computers are great, yep, but wonder how many hours teen spend on entertainment vs education. Hard not to brouse. I would have certainly been tempted, and lost sleep over it. The internet is a wonderful, awful thing. 
Don't let the money-power issue drag you down. 
Karen


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you sooooooooo much Sorlenna. {{{{HUGS}}}}Off to work on this shawl now.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby

oh how I wish to visit the UK. When researching family history I want to be over there looking into the records. Online research is not as fulfilling. BTW just finished the audio of Hillary Mantels Bring up the Bodies. I didnt find it as good as her previous book. Too much about Cromwell and Ann Bolen.



PurpleFi said:


> The birds are lovely, you are welcome to come and paint my pond.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

I'd say 11, 12,13, and 14.



Gweniepooh said:


> Hey I need help with a pattern....having a fuzzy brain & headache this morning and it just isn't sinking in what to do.
> 
> Row 7: K3, purl to last 3 st, K3
> Row 8: Knit
> Row 9: K3, purl to last 3 st, K3
> Row 10: K3, YO, *K1, YO, PM, K1, PM, YO, repeat from * two more times to last 4 st, K1, YO, K3
> 
> Rows 11-13: repeat rows 7-9
> 
> Row 14: K3, YO, *K to marker YO, SM, K1, SM, YO, repeat from * two more times, K to last 3 st, YO K3
> 
> Repeat last four rows, working an increase row every fourth row, increasing with a YO after the first 3 st, before and after each marker/K1/marker, and before the last 3 st - 8 increase total every increase row.
> 
> My Question is...can someone make it easier for me and tell me which 4 rows I am suppose to repeat? Just give me the numbers.....help!!!Thank you so much my dear sisters & brothers.


----------



## Ezenby

My little girl doxie has the fear of rain drops. Her brother is ready to go. So happy for Rufus. The new avatar is lovely. The dress color is perfect for you.



Lurker 2 said:


> I have snuck in one coffee this morning, with my home-made hash brown. Then a gargle, and maybe a hot fruit tea. Ringo and I breakfast early!
> It is a drizzle outside, and I will have to encourage him out, unlike Rufus who would go out when told. Rufus is settling in well to his new home BTW. He is getting on well with Hugo, the Boodle, and Lia remarked on his tail wagging- that is a true sign he is happy- I was so glad to hear that!


----------



## Cashmeregma

It has been quite a time. Got the news that mom was on her way to the hospital in an ambulance. Said they would call me in an hour but of course it takes longer than that to get any information. Around 6 pm sisters told me mom was getting better with oxygen. Fluid built up around her heart. Was going to drive down but it would have been 11pm or after by the time I got there so I thought I would get a good night's sleep and drive down but of course, I didn't sleep well. They are keeping her 24 hrs. but all seems fine now that she can breathe again. Don't know if I will be here or in Ohio.

Aside from this, I learned how to knit backwards today. Couldn't figure that one out but, although awkwardly, I did it!!!! Always venturing into new knitting areas. Learning entrelac too.

Fell again just a few minutes ago and shook these ol' bones up. Shoe caught on something in the mulch and right down but at least the mulch was a soft fall. Pride hurt, bones rattled, but no permanent damage. LOL Do we still have the bubble wrap around? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hugs to all. Remembering all of you in prayer and if you could remember my mother. Gottastch, I saw the angel and I will take her image and spirit with me on the road if I head for Ohio.


----------



## oddball

Love your new avatar Julie xx


----------



## Ezenby

It is oil. The photo colors came out a little strong. Dont have the sky that brilliant. Need to photograph process down some of the color. 
If I remember right the picture from Caren was from early morning sunrise with mist on the water. Painting is something I went back to after retiring. Three of my siblings have endeavored into art. I am the only one still painting. I always study your art work. Wish I met up with you in Arizona when we RVd. My DH seems to feel comforted when I am painting. He spends 80% of his waking hours..and napping lol... listening to audio tapes. When he doesnt know my whereabouts he gets anxious and comes looking for me. Have set a place up in bedroom for painting ... can leave it set when needed. We have many forest fire near home and this will be the first year to not take a fire assignment. Must be home now to look after house, yard and etc. DH has an appt with heart specialist the 23rd. Would not be surprise if they do another stent in artery.
**********************************************
Marianne...BTW...has the dr looked at the possibility your DM is getting enough blood to her brain. The confusion symptom is
one my DH gets when that happens. 
********************************************


Designer1234 said:


> Did you paint that?? It is wonderful! I love how you have given it a feeling of quiet peacefulness (?). is it oils or acrylics? I hope you will post more of your paintings if that one is yours. really lovely. great colors -- (you can tell I love it!)
> 
> I posted the above before I carried on reading - I see it is one of yours. You are really talented. I hope you will post others. I really like the boat -- you really got your distance - love the hazy background along the shore. great!!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes

NanaCaren said:


> Here it is, it is good I have been told.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-189220-49.html#3709131


Nanacaren, Thank you sooooo much. That's the recipe. You must be a mind-reader to have known which one. And thank you, Sam, for asking if I recalled the name which I had not. This is going to be made early in the week and enjoyed, I know!


----------



## JeanJ

Since hubby and I eat lots of salads your recipes are much appreciated. We always like to try new things.


----------



## Ezenby

Yes...be very careful not to fall trying to help your mother. My sister was pulled down by her DH when she was trying to help him navigate to the bathroom. Prayers to you and family.

Oh, Sis. I worry so about you...I'm sorry to hear that your mother's mental condition is deteriorating so fast. Did the dr. have anything to say about it? And what was his comment about home health care for her? I hope Cindy can manage to take some of the load off you so you can get some more rest. If the worse happens and you do have to have her go into a nursing home, I sincerely hope that you remember you have done the very best you possibly could!! It won't help either of you if you make yourself sick.
Please, please take care....I'm glad you have Richard there and are enjoying his visit.
Hugs and blessings...Prayers for you and your mom.
JuneK[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

Ezenby said:


> It is oil. The photo colors came out a little strong. Dont have the sky that brilliant. Need to photograph process down some of the color.
> If I remember right the picture from Caren was from early morning sunrise with mist on the water. Painting is something I went back to after retiring.
> 
> Here is the original photo that was shared. I had it marked in my folder.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Then this happened...


COOL


----------



## nittergma

Hope you get to have a nap. We're with you!


Patches39 said:


> Praying now, for you and mom, sending rest your way, with sleep,
> Love you sis.
> :-D


----------



## redriet60

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party - 9 August '13
> sam


Hi Sam, great recipes, I love goat cheese and tomatoes. I have to try some of those dressings. My daughter is the cookie baker, I can't stand having to go to the oven every 10 min. and filling up the cookie sheet again but I do like to eat them. You are right about the schools using more and more technology, we use laptops and I-pads in the classrooms, the kids do not get to take them home, but at the high schools the do. 
Don't much like controlling people either, my mother in law was like that, very helpfull but with strings attached. I try to stay away from people like that or not ask them for help.


----------



## AZ Sticks

This has turned out so nice - what a talented painter - I would hang this in a place of honor!!!!!!!!!!! Nice Job!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning to you too. Oh that has turned out AWESOME!!!! I love it. I am honored that you have painted one of photos.


----------



## Ezenby

dang...I love that picture. You have a very beautiful property. I see now I could used more sky through the trees. Thanks for posting.



NanaCaren said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is oil. The photo colors came out a little strong. Dont have the sky that brilliant. Need to photograph process down some of the color.
> If I remember right the picture from Caren was from early morning sunrise with mist on the water. Painting is something I went back to after retiring.
> 
> Here is the original photo that was shared. I had it marked in my folder.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

81brighteyes said:


> Nanacaren, Thank you sooooo much. That's the recipe. You must be a mind-reader to have known which one. And thank you, Sam, for asking if I recalled the name which I had not. This is going to be made early in the week and enjoyed, I know!


The page number is what helped me remember which one it was.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> It has been quite a time. Got the news that mom was on her way to the hospital in an ambulance. Said they would call me in an hour but of course it takes longer than that to get any information. Around 6 pm sisters told me mom was getting better with oxygen. Fluid built up around her heart. Was going to drive down but it would have been 11pm or after by the time I got there so I thought I would get a good night's sleep and drive down but of course, I didn't sleep well. They are keeping her 24 hrs. but all seems fine now that she can breathe again. Don't know if I will be here or in Ohio.
> 
> Aside from this, I learned how to knit backwards today. Couldn't figure that one out but, although awkwardly, I did it!!!! Always venturing into new knitting areas. Learning entrelac too.
> 
> Fell again just a few minutes ago and shook these ol' bones up. Shoe caught on something in the mulch and right down but at least the mulch was a soft fall. Pride hurt, bones rattled, but no permanent damage. LOL Do we still have the bubble wrap around? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hugs to all. Remembering all of you in prayer and if you could remember my mother. Gottastch, I saw the angel and I will take her image and spirit with me on the road if I head for Ohio.


Sending healing happy thoughts to your mother and to you. My goodness not more falling it is not good for you.

Isn't knitting backwards fun. I do it for short rows but that is all.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> It has been quite a time. Got the news that mom was on her way to the hospital in an ambulance. Said they would call me in an hour but of course it takes longer than that to get any information. Around 6 pm sisters told me mom was getting better with oxygen. Fluid built up around her heart. Was going to drive down but it would have been 11pm or after by the time I got there so I thought I would get a good night's sleep and drive down but of course, I didn't sleep well. They are keeping her 24 hrs. but all seems fine now that she can breathe again. Don't know if I will be here or in Ohio.
> 
> Aside from this, I learned how to knit backwards today. Couldn't figure that one out but, although awkwardly, I did it!!!! Always venturing into new knitting areas. Learning entrelac too.
> 
> Fell again just a few minutes ago and shook these ol' bones up. Shoe caught on something in the mulch and right down but at least the mulch was a soft fall. Pride hurt, bones rattled, but no permanent damage. LOL Do we still have the bubble wrap around? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hugs to all. Remembering all of you in prayer and if you could remember my mother. Gottastch, I saw the angel and I will take her image and spirit with me on the road if I head for Ohio.


Praying now. Traveling mercy, for you. Praying your strength also. :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks

I am going to give it a try Kate!!! Hope yours is good. I have spent the morning out washing bird feeders and the bird bath and water dishes - We had a Raven on the power pole out front yesterday..... Alan went out and talked to him for a while.... It's hard to tell if it was Rocky since he didn't come down into the yard... We shall see huh??? Alan has been feeling better the last few days - hope this flare is winding down. I am working on getting him in to see my GI dr. New to town and to me but I did like her when I went in last week for my consultation and to schedule my colonoscopy (oh joy) I have not had one and at 60 I am over due. I did find out that it will be covered by my insurance (despite the fact that I haven't made my deductible) since I have no symptoms it is covered under preventive screenings......... OK back to reading while Alan takes a nap - then I will start work on my cleaning cupboard. Oh here is a pic of the outside sink that DH put up for me - as you can see he is not a plumber.... but it works great for cleaning the stuff you don't want to bring into the house!!! ttyl luv-AZ


KateB said:


> Hi from a dry but overcast Ayrshire. I've put the washing out on the whirlie, but it may not be out there for long! I've been really busy over the last 2 days and haven't managed to finish last week's posts so I'll try reading backwards from Friday night. Hope everyone is well and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## AZ Sticks

As do I - love the color of your dress!!!!!!!!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Lurker love the new avatar!


----------



## NanaCaren

Ezenby said:


> dang...I love that picture. You have a very beautiful property. I see now I could used more sky through the trees. Thanks for posting.


It is one of my favorites. Thank you and you are welcome. Your painting is lovely for sure.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is oil. The photo colors came out a little strong. Dont have the sky that brilliant. Need to photograph process down some of the color.
> If I remember right the picture from Caren was from early morning sunrise with mist on the water. Painting is something I went back to after retiring.
> 
> Here is the original photo that was shared. I had it marked in my folder.
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! Love that photo :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ezenby

off here for awhile ....making another batch of pickles. Yesterday purchased a new water bath pot and glass jars. Years ago gave to my DDin law and never saw them again. She loaned them out ...never to come back. Also my canning book...with all my notes inside. Oh well. Start over. This year I plan to do blackberry jam. GD came up when she was 12 .....we did 42 pints. Had such a great time picking berries. She is now 41 and battling cancer. Memories...memories...when you get to be an oldie the memories bring tears.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> My little girl doxie has the fear of rain drops. Her brother is ready to go. So happy for Rufus. The new avatar is lovely. The dress color is perfect for you.


The dress or genuine Samoan Mu'umu'u, was something commissioned for me by Fale's niece who lives on the ancestral lands in the village- it is a brilliant way of covering all sorts, and still looking tidy.
I am rather glad Ringo is less than pleased about the rain- last year people may remember my struggles with 'mud puppy'. His relationship with Lock next door, is very different from that with the blue heeler cross, who was their previous dog. His patrol spot is now at the front window- checking for next door (the other way) cats (they have three tabbies). I am learning the difference between 'cat frenzy' and person alert- thank goodness there is a difference !


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello to your little rugby player!


Not if his mum's got anything to do with it & I tend to agree after my younger DS broke his neck playing! He was extremely lucky that there was a doctor there who didn't let him move or it could've turned out very differently, but let's not go there! :shock: Luke's dad plays football so I think that's what he'll be encouraged into.


----------



## AZ Sticks

So Sorry M - please get some rest- What a sweetheart Richard is for helping with the school shopping - nice young man...........


Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Mom is having serious issues, I may end up taking her to the ER today, she is totally confused about where we live, who all lives here and such. She doesn't have any new medications, so not sure what could be causing this new adventure in her aging :? she loves mom and me so wants me to rest as much as possible.
> 
> I am keeping all in prayers, I do so miss everyone..
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..
> Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> It has been quite a time. Got the news that mom was on her way to the hospital in an ambulance. Said they would call me in an hour but of course it takes longer than that to get any information. Around 6 pm sisters told me mom was getting better with oxygen. Fluid built up around her heart. Was going to drive down but it would have been 11pm or after by the time I got there so I thought I would get a good night's sleep and drive down but of course, I didn't sleep well. They are keeping her 24 hrs. but all seems fine now that she can breathe again. Don't know if I will be here or in Ohio.
> 
> Aside from this, I learned how to knit backwards today. Couldn't figure that one out but, although awkwardly, I did it!!!! Always venturing into new knitting areas. Learning entrelac too.
> 
> Fell again just a few minutes ago and shook these ol' bones up. Shoe caught on something in the mulch and right down but at least the mulch was a soft fall. Pride hurt, bones rattled, but no permanent damage. LOL Do we still have the bubble wrap around? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hugs to all. Remembering all of you in prayer and if you could remember my mother. Gottastch, I saw the angel and I will take her image and spirit with me on the road if I head for Ohio.


Angora! you take care please! I know you would have been worrying about Mom, but you can't afford to keep falling! Positive thoughts following you in your journey.
Wow the rain just started to pour- was that a confirmation!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Pontuf said:


> Marianne, your Mom could have a bladder infection or be dehydrated.
> She has some symptoms
> I would take her to the ER.
> XO
> Pontuf


Pontuf - you are on top of things today!!! I didn't think about those possibilities.............


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so relieved, it seems to be working out well- the family is happy because he is big enough to be a good guard dog.


So pleased that he's settled in well.


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> Love your new avatar Julie xx


Thank you Lin!


----------



## AZ Sticks

What a clever cat mom you are!!!!!!!!!!!


gottastch said:


> I had to cut newspaper specifically into the shape of my counters. Miss Cocoa was crafty enough to know that if she could see the newspaper on the counter, she wouldn't jump up there but if she couldn't, she figured there wasn't any and up she would go. It only took twice for her to jump up, thinking there was no newspaper. She'd land on the paper, slide (paper and all) across the counter and bump her head on the backsplash. She didn't care for that one little bit. Now she figures it isn't worth the effort...just in case that evil newspaper is there where she can't see it - lol


----------



## AZ Sticks

Glad to hear that it went well - It sounds like your Aunt will be missed by many -


Aran said:


> I went with my mom & sister to my aunt's funeral yesterday. It was lovely. The family had blown up several pictures of her through the years & had them at the funeral home. She looked like a movie star in some of them. The Columbus Dispatch had a lovely article about her in Wednesday's issue; in it, a fellow poet called her "the grand dame of Columbus poetry." She was so involved in poetry & the arts & human rights issues in the area. Lots of people from her large circle of friends came to the funeral home. I even saw some family I hadn't seen in person in several years.


----------



## KateB

Oh Angora, be careful - get that bubble wrap out now! :lol: Sorry to hear about your mum, hope she continues to improve. Take care! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> I have snuck in one coffee this morning, with my home-made hash brown. Then a gargle, and maybe a hot fruit tea. Ringo and I breakfast early!
> It is a drizzle outside, and I will have to encourage him out, unlike Rufus who would go out when told. Rufus is settling in well to his new home BTW. He is getting on well with Hugo, the Boodle, and Lia remarked on his tail wagging- that is a true sign he is happy- I was so glad to hear that!


Happy to hear that Rufus is doing well - that must be a real load off you mind..............


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> As do I - love the color of your dress!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you!
What a good idea to have an outside sink- I may mention to the landlord that I could do with one! That and concrete between the back gate and the back door- that would make such a difference to the amount of mud that comes in to the house.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh goodness - I will keep him in my thoughts Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> Very well timed display! As one would hope.
> My nephew who is in our Navy is off now to chase pirates in the Indian Ocean, for nine months.


----------



## AZ Sticks

How fun was this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PurpleFi said:


> Then this happened...


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks - love that sink, Sandi! We've got an outside tap, but an actual sink must be very handy. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Not if his mum's got anything to do with it & I tend to agree after my younger DS broke his neck playing! He was extremely lucky that there was a doctor there who didn't let him move or it could've turned out very differently, but let's not go there! :shock: Luke's dad plays football so I think that's what he'll be encouraged into.


How fortunate your boy had that help on hand!
I am well aware of the sort of rugby injuries that occur- living in Rugby mad NZ, it is a rugby ball though! Personally I think soccer requires more ball handling skills. It is still a lovely snap of the 'growing up so fast' little fellow- how many teeth does he have now?


----------



## Poledra65

MawMaw12 said:


> Hi everyone. Back from Colorado for a couple of weeks, then going back the first of September for a month. Sure have missed you guys and gals. I have no cell service or internet service there. we are 900,000 feet up. I have a couple of pictures I thought you might like to see. Gee, it's good to be home.


Welcome home! Those are some powerful clouds, and can definitely see the angel.  She was looking over you.


----------



## AZ Sticks

That is what I came up with too -------it's funny how difficult some patterns are to decipher!!


Sorlenna said:


> As I'm reading it, rows 11-14 (in other words, 7, 8, 9, and 14).


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> How fortunate your boy had that help on hand!
> I am well aware of the sort of rugby injuries that occur- living in Rugby mad NZ, it is a rugby ball though! Personally I think soccer requires more ball handling skills. It is still a lovely snap of the 'growing up so fast' little fellow- how many teeth does he have now?


He's got 4 - 1 on the bottom and 3 up top. None of them are fully through though, but, at almost 9 months,he's still beating his father who hadn't a tooth in his head 'til he was almost a year old!


----------



## Designer1234

Ezenby said:


> dang...I love that picture. You have a very beautiful property. I see now I could used more sky through the trees. Thanks for posting.


It is wonderful -- I like it just as is -- you have captured the feeling perfectlyl. It isn't a photo and it is absolutely perfect - you have captured the feeling of the photo.


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> It is wonderful -- I like it just as is -- you have captured the feeling perfectlyl. It isn't a photo and it is absolutely perfect - you have captured the feeling of the photo.


Hear! Hear! It's a lovely painting. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Aran said:


> I went with my mom & sister to my aunt's funeral yesterday. It was lovely. The family had blown up several pictures of her through the years & had them at the funeral home. She looked like a movie star in some of them. The Columbus Dispatch had a lovely article about her in Wednesday's issue; in it, a fellow poet called her "the grand dame of Columbus poetry." She was so involved in poetry & the arts & human rights issues in the area. Lots of people from her large circle of friends came to the funeral home. I even saw some family I hadn't seen in person in several years.


How wonderful that she led such a full life and really sounds like she left a legacy of love and knowledge. I'm sure that seeing family that you haven't seen was nice, and so great that they were there.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> So pleased that he's settled in well.


It is a huge relief! When I contracted to take Ringo, I was just at the point of going on to the Pension, and looking back not realising fully how much I was missing my Dad. Dad had a photo of some of Ringo's uncles and aunts, which he loved (so did I) and Ringo was a deliberate purchase in memory of my Dad- had not anticipation though what the aggression between the two dogs would cost me (literally). Life is a lot simpler with one dog only.


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> Very well timed display! As one would hope.
> My nephew who is in our Navy is off now to chase pirates in the Indian Ocean, for nine months.


Isn't it stramge that we have pirates in this day and age? Prayers for the safety of your nephew and his shipmates.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I have snuck in one coffee this morning, with my home-made hash brown. Then a gargle, and maybe a hot fruit tea. Ringo and I breakfast early!
> It is a drizzle outside, and I will have to encourage him out, unlike Rufus who would go out when told. Rufus is settling in well to his new home BTW. He is getting on well with Hugo, the Boodle, and Lia remarked on his tail wagging- that is a true sign he is happy- I was so glad to hear that!


Poor Ringo, he just wants you to go with him, doesn't want to go alone. lol... Great news on Rufus and Hugo though, so glad of that, makes it a little easier knowing that he's settling in, I'm sure.


----------



## iamsam

good to see you toni - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we will be here all week so hope you stop again real soon. there is always an empty chair at the table and lots of fresh tea so don't be a stranger. we'll be looking for you.

might we have a recipe for "dilly beans"?

sam



YoMaMi said:


> Hello again, lurker Toni here.
> I know about the calculator. My daughter needed one more than 10 years ago when she was in HS. We bought one from an older student who knew they would never need it again - not college bound, or not going to college for math or science. It still cost over $50.
> Love to make my own vinaigrettes. Use the empty (almost) mustard jar to shake it up in. And this time of year I have some fresh herbs to snip in.
> Very rainy here lately, making the tomatoes ripen very slowly. But as you say, once school starts it will get hot again.
> I'm gonna can pickled beets and spicy dilly beans this weekend. Use both of them for Xmas gifts, and my daughter, way out in California, loves the beans!
> Have a lovely weekend all!
> Toni


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh goodness - I will keep him in my thoughts Julie!


He is rather an expert on computers- does quite a lot of training- so I imagine he will be behind a computer screen most of the time. But thanks, it is a very interesting part of the world- if a little risky! Certainly for smaller boats passing through.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Kaye- I have been very forgetful lately, must check out my oils!


Me too, just too much going on in my poor brain, I need to be able to just pull out the useless knowledge that keeps popping up so that I have more room for the important stuff. lol. Oh well, pen and paper I guess, once I write it down, I don't forget it, I guess that just places it more to the front and more firmly in my memory. :?: ;-)


----------



## iamsam

hey Kathy - I have the opposite problem - up too late and now I want to sleep the day away.

promise - you will finish the wingspan - you only have one more triangle - if you have enough yarn you might add traingles until you run out of yarn. they look really great with more than eight triangles.

drive safely wherever you are.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Just a quick post so I can get here again.
> 
> Sam, great recipes. Really like the dressing ones.
> 
> Nittergma, I posted a pic of how I used the counter thingy on the end of last week. I'll post it here if you want.
> 
> After delivery today, o parked at WalMart and slept the afternoon away. Didn't realize I was that tired. Now, I will probably be up half the night.
> 
> Haven't decided if I will stay on the Mnps board or ask for an empty move to Madison or Chicago. Will decide in the morning.
> 
> Julie, hope your throat starts to feel better. Salt water gargle does help.
> 
> Off to knit on my Wingspan. Do you think I will ever get it done?
> 
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam

lovely new avatar myfanwy - this is going to be one of my favorites.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I was just annoyed with myself that I forgot about it- I have had the cough for about three days now!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I know my situation is rather different- but I also cure the loneliness with the KTP.


  Yes, but being by oneself regardless of the situation can still get lonely, so it's good that we have each other, seems we are rarely on KTP alone, as someone else somewhere in the world is sure to be on with us. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you!
> What a good idea to have an outside sink- I may mention to the landlord that I could do with one! That and concrete between the back gate and the back door- that would make such a difference to the amount of mud that comes in to the house.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Then this happened...


Oh that's cool, and the sunset is quite pretty.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Very well timed display! As one would hope.
> My nephew who is in our Navy is off now to chase pirates in the Indian Ocean, for nine months.


Unfortunately they aren't the romantic type pirates of the movies and novels.


----------



## iamsam

I keep telling myself the same thing - but never seem to be caught up with housework or laundry. the cats and hickory don't seem to mind - that helps. lol

sam



pammie1234 said:


> DD came over and we worked in my room. I have so much to do! I have got to turn over a new leaf and get better with my housekeeping. Tons of laundry to do, too. We did rearrange the room and I think I'm going to like it. I hope everyone is well and will be having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I was surprised they were so well received even the DIL loved them. she copied the receipt so she can make them at home. Michael had seconds and he doesn't like anything. This has gone into the make again file.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Isn't it stramge that we have pirates in this day and age? Prayers for the safety of your nephew and his shipmates.


There is a lot of poverty around the edges of the Indian ocean- and people have access to speed boats, somehow- one hears of terrible goings on- maybe it just doesn't get in to the US news much- it is after all the other side of the globe, and you would have been more aware of operations in Afghanistan and Iraq.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I have hydrants/faucets all over the yard. But a sink with running water you can turn on and leave on, and a water catching basin/french drain underneath just makes life easier - Alan has even been using to wash up paint brushes, mix up bug or weed spray.... we probably haven't figured out all the ways we will use it!!!


KateB said:


> AZ Sticks - love that sink, Sandi! We've got an outside tap, but an actual sink must be very handy. :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

KateB said:


> He's got 4 - 1 on the bottom and 3 up top. None of them are fully through though, but, at almost 9 months,he's still beating his father who hadn't a tooth in his head 'til he was almost a year old!


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

that dose (NOTE: I do not believe I spelled this like this - good lord - does.) not bode well for us caren - and our temps are fairly low for this time of year. guess we will take it as mother nature doles it out.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> :-D :-D It is nice why signs of spring are visible. I have some leaves starting to turn color not so good for this time of year.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> As I'm reading it, rows 11-14 (in other words, 7, 8, 9, and 14).


Yep, that's how I read it too. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Karena said:


> Sam
> Thanks for the recipes, orange and cilantro dressing, yes.
> As far a the school-computer thing, why don't they offer some suggestions, maybe some school initiated programs for kids to earn money for this expensive electronics. You are right, it is hard for any family to jump in and spend that kind of money. Guess yours will have to learn, "if you want it, earn it." I didn served me well over the years. Learning to take care of yourself is a very valuable lesson.
> Computers are great, yep, but wonder how many hours teen spend on entertainment vs education. Hard not to brouse. I would have certainly been tempted, and lost sleep over it. The internet is a wonderful, awful thing.
> Don't let the money-power issue drag you down.
> Karen


LOL!! Right under this post I have an add for Home Loans. lol, it's interesting to see what kind of adds our posts bring up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Ringo, he just wants you to go with him, doesn't want to go alone. lol... Great news on Rufus and Hugo though, so glad of that, makes it a little easier knowing that he's settling in, I'm sure.


He is quite funny, though! once I have persuaded him out, he disappears around the corner of the house to be more private- I know from where the 'doings' end up! At the moment there is a little game going on with his bone. It is nice to see this other aspect of his character- with Rufus here much of his energy went into being 'top dog' at all costs. Yes, I am very glad to hear of the harmony between Hugo and Rufus.


----------



## iamsam

a wasted day - up too late last night - have slept the day away - Heidi and gary are on a little getaway in Toledo - Phyllis has Bentley and the rest are next door. haven't heard any bumps or screams so guess all is well there.

I am finally up for the duration - I hope. need to get back to bed by midnight.

I had an "endeavor" marathon the other evening. loved them. I hope they have somemore. morse was always a favorite of mine and this early view is really enjoyable to me.

lovely day today - 81° - sunny with a breeze - wish I could have my computer outside under the tree.

have a few pages to catch up on so will get busy reading.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Me too, just too much going on in my poor brain, I need to be able to just pull out the useless knowledge that keeps popping up so that I have more room for the important stuff. lol. Oh well, pen and paper I guess, once I write it down, I don't forget it, I guess that just places it more to the front and more firmly in my memory. :?: ;-)


 :thumbup: I need to keep track of my note books- I have a few too many!


----------



## iamsam

I looked close through by bifocals and saw the rain drops.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> it shows up when I enlarge the photo!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> lovely new avatar myfanwy - this is going to be one of my favorites.
> 
> sam


Thank you Sam! May be I will keep it constant for a little while?!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> He's got 4 - 1 on the bottom and 3 up top. None of them are fully through though, but, at almost 9 months,he's still beating his father who hadn't a tooth in his head 'til he was almost a year old!


Love the new avatar, will have to show it to Seth when he comes in from the pool.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> It has been quite a time. Got the news that mom was on her way to the hospital in an ambulance. Said they would call me in an hour but of course it takes longer than that to get any information. Around 6 pm sisters told me mom was getting better with oxygen. Fluid built up around her heart. Was going to drive down but it would have been 11pm or after by the time I got there so I thought I would get a good night's sleep and drive down but of course, I didn't sleep well. They are keeping her 24 hrs. but all seems fine now that she can breathe again. Don't know if I will be here or in Ohio.
> 
> Aside from this, I learned how to knit backwards today. Couldn't figure that one out but, although awkwardly, I did it!!!! Always venturing into new knitting areas. Learning entrelac too.
> 
> Fell again just a few minutes ago and shook these ol' bones up. Shoe caught on something in the mulch and right down but at least the mulch was a soft fall. Pride hurt, bones rattled, but no permanent damage. LOL Do we still have the bubble wrap around? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hugs to all. Remembering all of you in prayer and if you could remember my mother. Gottastch, I saw the angel and I will take her image and spirit with me on the road if I head for Ohio.


Glad you DM seems to be doing fine now, have a safe trip if you head to Ohio. I'll pull the bubble wrap bike out of the garage and head your way. lol... You know those roots and things just jump right up and grab our feet, they do it on purpose I just know it, it's a conspiracy. lol So glad you were in a spot with a soft landing, though I hope you don't have anymore landings soft or otherwise for quite sometime.


----------



## iamsam

a stunning photo myfanwy - thanks for sharing. do you have the url for the whale watching site?

sam

forgot - I don't have facebook - nevermind.



Lurker 2 said:


> A quite spectacular photo from facebook- the Whale Watch site that I follow. Kaikoura seascape!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Ezenby said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is oil. The photo colors came out a little strong. Dont have the sky that brilliant. Need to photograph process down some of the color.
> If I remember right the picture from Caren was from early morning sunrise with mist on the water. Painting is something I went back to after retiring.
> 
> Here is the original photo that was shared. I had it marked in my folder.
> 
> 
> 
> so peaceful.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I looked close through by bifocals and saw the rain drops.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

how nice of you to join us for a cuppa jacklou - we are hoping you had a good time and will be back very soon - we always have fresh tea and an empty chair for everyone that joins us - we'll be looking for you.

sam



Jacklou said:


> Julie did you ever post the recipe for your rye bread? I have been looking for it.


----------



## Poledra65

AZ Sticks said:


> I am going to give it a try Kate!!! Hope yours is good. I have spent the morning out washing bird feeders and the bird bath and water dishes - We had a Raven on the power pole out front yesterday..... Alan went out and talked to him for a while.... It's hard to tell if it was Rocky since he didn't come down into the yard... We shall see huh??? Alan has been feeling better the last few days - hope this flare is winding down. I am working on getting him in to see my GI dr. New to town and to me but I did like her when I went in last week for my consultation and to schedule my colonoscopy (oh joy) I have not had one and at 60 I am over due. I did find out that it will be covered by my insurance (despite the fact that I haven't made my deductible) since I have no symptoms it is covered under preventive screenings......... OK back to reading while Alan takes a nap - then I will start work on my cleaning cupboard. Oh here is a pic of the outside sink that DH put up for me - as you can see he is not a plumber.... but it works great for cleaning the stuff you don't want to bring into the house!!! ttyl luv-AZ


Bet it was Rocky checking up on you. 
I want one of those. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle

Designer1234 said:


> We went out to dinner last night and the hostess served this wonderful potato meat dish for dinner. I don't think it worries too much about calories but boy was it delicious. She says she uses it as a 'potluck' dish. (we have quite a few potlucks in our condo club house so I will use it.
> 
> *Tater tots casarole*- she said in her recipe she gave me:
> "We use a 9 x 13 cake pan, brown 2 to 3 pounds of hamburger, season with garlic, pepper, onion and salt. Drain grease and mix with 2 cans of cream of mushroom soup with 1 can of milk and a couple dashes of worchteshire(?) -sorry dont measure- add more pepper to soup mix. Mix hamburger and soup mix spread in pan lay tater tots on top to cover and bake at 400 for 30-40 min. My guys also like a layer of cheese on top, I add that the last 5 to 10 minutes of baking. Love it served with green beans, I always want to just add them to the hamburger mix but have a DS who doesnt like his food mixed. The tatertots and meat are different",
> 
> '
> 
> Note: (designer)
> For those who don't know what tater tots are -- they are available in a frozen area where you buy pkgs of potatoe fries -small circles of potatoes which you can bake (they are pre cooked)- She says she has also used them with potatoes which she sliced quite thin and sprinkled with crushed crackers -- said it is good too.
> 
> She also said you could add canned sweet corn niblets to the mixture as well, or the green beans -- or both
> 
> It tastes something like a shepherd's pie but different. She had added the cheese to the one we ate.
> 
> It was soooo good. We both had second helpings. I am going to make a smaller one for just Pat and I -- something different - meat, veges and potatoes in one dish. She also said it freezes well too if thawed slowly.


My DDs make this but never when I am home. I will have to ask for it next time.


----------



## iamsam

thank you poledra.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> a stunning photo myfanwy - thanks for sharing. do you have the url for the whale watching site?
> 
> sam
> 
> forgot - I don't have facebook - nevermind.


Just google Whale Watch/Kaikoura, Sam- you don't need facebook to access it!, It is just they select out the more outstanding photos- and they have some good photographers working in the area!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Poledra65 said:


> Bet it was Rocky checking up on you.
> I want one of those. :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: I hope it was!!!! And the sink is wonderful - the more I use it the more I wonder how I did without it!!!


----------



## iamsam

lovely painting - did you do that?

sam



Ezenby said:


> OK here it is NanaCaren ...good morning to you.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The dress or genuine Samoan Mu'umu'u, was something commissioned for me by Fale's niece who lives on the ancestral lands in the village- it is a brilliant way of covering all sorts, and still looking tidy.
> I am rather glad Ringo is less than pleased about the rain- last year people may remember my struggles with 'mud puppy'. His relationship with Lock next door, is very different from that with the blue heeler cross, who was their previous dog. His patrol spot is now at the front window- checking for next door (the other way) cats (they have three tabbies). I am learning the difference between 'cat frenzy' and person alert- thank goodness there is a difference !


Yes it is good that you don't have quite the mud puppy you had last year, that was an exercise in perseverance just keeping him clean. lol, it is indeed good that there is a difference between the cat and people alerts. Silly Ringo. lol


----------



## AZ Sticks

OK time to start my cleaning closet clean out...... hmmmmmmmm That sounds funny doesn't it?? Oh well I'm off - and will be back later!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

I love this painting - quite colorful.

sam



Ezenby said:


> I didnt preview. But whatever I did it is out there in lala land
> This is a 5x7 little painting of Gourdian Finches.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Yes it is good that you don't have quite the mud puppy you had last year, that was an exercise in perseverance just keeping him clean. lol, it is indeed good that there is a difference between the cat and people alerts. Silly Ringo. lol


Him and the bath! I still have to get the bath under control- we don't use it for bathing! But with the inspection coming up- I better do something about it!


----------



## KateB

AZ Sticks said:


> OK time to start my cleaning closet clean out...... hmmmmmmmm That sounds funny doesn't it?? Oh well I'm off - and will be back later!!!!!!!!!!!!


A tongue twister! Have fun! :roll: :lol:


----------



## purl2diva

thewren said:


> a wasted day - up too late last night - have slept the day away -
> 
> I had an "endeavor" marathon the other evening. loved them. I hope they have somemore. morse was always a favorite of mine and this early view is really enjoyable to me.
> 
> have a few pages to catch up on so will get busy reading.
> 
> sam


I like Endeavor as well. I have one more episode on the dvr to watch.


----------



## jknappva

Aside from this, I learned how to knit backwards today. Couldn't figure that one out but, although awkwardly, I did it!!!! Always venturing into new knitting areas. Learning entrelac too.

Fell again just a few minutes ago and shook these ol' bones up. Shoe caught on something in the mulch and right down but at least the mulch was a soft fall. Pride hurt, bones rattled, but no permanent damage. LOL Do we still have the bubble wrap around? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hugs to all. Remembering all of you in prayer and if you could remember my mother. Gottastch, I saw the angel and I will take her image and spirit with me on the road if I head for Ohio.[/quote]

Sorry to hear your mom had a scare...hope she will be ok. If I fell, I probably shatter like glass as brittle as my bones are! Hope you arent' sore from the fall.
Stay safe traveling. I will keep your mom and you in prayers.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> That is what I came up with too -------it's funny how difficult some patterns are to decipher!!


Yes, I'm working on one right now that has a knitted part, then you pick up with a crochet hook and work the edging. Thank goodness she included a chart--I messed it up twice from the written part (in fairness, I feel English is not the first language, but missing punctuation really makes a huge difference).


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I got the new carpet put down in my Aunts basement, looks pretty good if I do say so myself.  So I guess I'd better get the fish tank cleaned DSM wants dinner company, don't know what we are going to do for dinner as she has no kitchen yet, still in remodel. Guess I'll take her to dinner, that's easy (I don't have anything thawed, she let me know too late to take anything out).


----------



## Sorlenna

Also, welcome to the new and the returning! Healing thoughts to all who need them, too, and to those who are working, rock on. I wish I could get a certain person to clean out more closets!


----------



## KateB

Off to bed shortly, (10pm here) I'm really tired. Didn't sleep much last night as our neighbour came home about 2am (a little worse for wear I suspect! :roll: ) let his dog out then fell asleep leaving poor Tia outside. She barked and howled for about 3 hours before he woke up and let her in - much to the relief of the neighbourhood! I did try phoning, but that didn't wake him either. He had the good grace to look a bit embarrassed this morning. :evil: :lol:


----------



## iamsam

healing energy zooming your way darowil - hoping the magnesium works soon.

sam



darowil said:


> As you see I am here. David has gone with Maryanne as I have unusually for me come down with a migraine. MAgnesium isn't helpin gyet- wonder howlong it should take to work if its going to? MAybe pop into the chemist at some time and ask them. As things are getting worse not better.


----------



## iamsam

these are lovely purplefi - your garden continues to amaze me - such a beautiful place to have as your back yard.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a bright and warm Surrey.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week-end and sending happy healing vibes to those who need them.
> 
> Saturday photos .....


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that dose not bode well for us caren - and our temps are fairly low for this time of year. guess we will take it as mother nature doles it out.
> 
> sam


It definitely is not a good sign. Our nights are more like september nights these past few days. I am liking the lower temps for sleeping but I much prefer the cooler weather.


----------



## iamsam

I didn't realize that was one of your pictures caren - the painting looked great.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning to you too. Oh that has turned out AWESOME!!!! I love it. I am honored that you have painted one of photos.


----------



## iamsam

were you?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Jamie has been good about letting me know when she will be home since she has been to college. I have only once not let the kids know when I'll be back and that was in London. Grant texted me to see if I was staying out all night.


----------



## iamsam

I always take my knitting bag with me and knit on the plane - I like the aisle seat so there is really nothing to do but sit and knit - or sleep.

sam



pacer said:


> good morning to all....love the pictures Caren!
> The paintings are beautiful...love the one with the boat.
> Sam...make sure you pack a wip for the trip. Never know when you are going to have to sit and wait somewhere. Boredom never does well with me.
> Off to a day of shopping, dishes, laundry, and Knitting, Knitting and more Knitting.


----------



## Bulldog

Sam wrote:
I hate to gripe about the ex again however  she inherited quite a bunch of money when her folks died. She put it in a fund for the grandchildrens college. That way she gets to control it. So far she has given Rachel $25,000  alex I think got $2,000. He wanted to live in the dorm this year  costs $9,000  she said she would help  and I am here to tell you it wouldnt be much. Dan makes too much money so Rachel didnt qualify for a lot of the loan programs  but alex does. Heidi and gary always have money  heather says they dont have the money for college. Go figure.


----------



## Bulldog

Sam wrote:
I hate to gripe about the ex again however  she inherited quite a bunch of money when her folks died. She put it in a fund for the grandchildrens college. That way she gets to control it. So far she has given Rachel $25,000  alex I think got $2,000. He wanted to live in the dorm this year  costs $9,000  she said she would help  and I am here to tell you it wouldnt be much. Dan makes too much money so Rachel didnt qualify for a lot of the loan programs  but alex does. Heidi and gary always have money  heather says they dont have the money for college. Go figure.


----------



## iamsam

where does one buy peppermint oil?

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Another trick is to put some peppermint oil on a cotton ball and inhale. It relaxes the blood vessels in turn improving blood flow and eases migrain.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> so peaceful.


Very peaceful. Before I got the animals I would sit under the trees on the one side of the pond by the water falls for hours.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy to your mother Marianne - so sorry things are going so poorly - glad you are getting some rest - one can get worn out pretty fast doing what you are doing. keeping you close in thought.

sam



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing and had to see this weeks recipes for sure!!
> Mom is having serious issues, I may end up taking her to the ER today, she is totally confused about where we live, who all lives here and such. She doesn't have any new medications, so not sure what could be causing this new adventure in her aging :?
> It is great having Richard here.. for one thing he can lift mom almost with one arm, LOL. I'm sure going to miss having him here to help! We did go shopping yesterday, my neighbor (an RN) was off for the day so she came and stayed with mom, it was a quick shopping trip but managed to have some fun and oh we scored some great buys!!!! No tax on clothing, shoes and school supplies. Cindi and I usually pick a sheet each from the school supply list, unfortunately I wasn't able to afford that this year, but Richard stepped in and made the purchases for my child. We stopped by the school and took the bags of supplies into the office. Luckily they had 2 children a 1st grade little boy and girl that had just transferred in, are in foster care and had no supplies, guess that was right timing, LOL.
> I am sorry that I haven't been able to go back and try to catch up on last week's postings, I will try to do that today, I think Richard and C are going to get out and about for a few hours, we do have hopes of going out for dinner to our favorite hangout, Bigg Daddy's in Helen, GA. I doubt if I get to go along but Richard will be sure to bring home some smokey wings, LOL.
> Mom is calling for me again.. we've been at this since 3:15am, I had got her settled into sleep at 12:30am. I'll get a nap this afternoon, C is finally realizing that I am not getting sleep during the night so she goes and sits with mom or listens for her so I can get some sleep, of course she knows that otherwise no sleep, no cook.. ROFL. just kidding, she loves mom and me so wants me to rest as much as possible.
> I need so shut this down and go sit with mom, C and Richard are still asleep, they stayed up and watched pre season football till the wee hours of the morning, LOL.
> I am keeping all in prayers, I do so miss everyone..
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..
> Marianne


----------



## Bulldog

I hate to gripe about the ex again however  she inherited quite a bunch of money when her folks died. She put it in a fund for the grandchildrens college. That way she gets to control it. So far she has given Rachel $25,000  alex I think got $2,000. He wanted to live in the dorm this year  costs $9,000  she said she would help  and I am here to tell you it wouldnt be much. Dan makes too much money so Rachel didnt qualify for a lot of the loan programs  but alex does. Heidi and gary always have money  heather says they dont have the money for college. Go figure.

I know what you mean, Sam. My Jim has always controlled the money in our house and he is so tight he squeeks. LOL
I get twenty dollars to have money in my purse when needed for coke with friends etc and am allowed fifty a month for hobbies. I splurged the other day a bought a skein of Schoppel yarn to make me a pair of socks. I usually stick to the cheaper yarns but dwagner had a picture of three socks she made and I just fell in love with it. I have been buying the 12" circs each month two different sizes as sell as getting some 24" circs to learn to knit two socks on two circs at the workshop done here I think in October.
Anywhoo...I concentrate on what I love about him and give the rest to God.Betty


----------



## iamsam

so glad you popped in for a cuppa with us silverowl - I know this is a hard time for you and paul - healing energy to you and yours.

sam



Silverowl said:


> Just popping in to say hello. I hope everyone is doing well and I am sending lots healing energy to those who need it.
> 
> Things here are going along slowly and we are taking it one day at a time with Paul's mum.
> 
> Hugs to you all.


----------



## Bulldog

I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here 

Kathy, she is beautiful. Couldn't get the pattern to pull up but think I have it in one of my files. Copied picture of yours. Really like it. Such a sweet little happy. Will have to get some variegated threads.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> it shows up when I enlarge the photo!


I can see them as is. Especially on a petal on the lower left.


----------



## nittergma

I love the picture with the boat in it! And the pictures of purplefi's garden!


----------



## kehinkle

thewren said:


> hey Kathy - I have the opposite problem - up too late and now I want to sleep the day away.
> 
> promise - you will finish the wingspan - you only have one more triangle - if you have enough yarn you might add traingles until you run out of yarn. they look really great with more than eight triangles.
> 
> drive safely wherever you are.
> 
> sam


Well, the wingspan is off the needles but I did a snafu. After finishing the one yesterday, I decided this morning to add one more. Didn't realize until I finished the last one that I had neglected to cast on 20 sts. Decided to cast off any way and did a sc castoff and am doing at least one row of sc across. Can't believe I did that and am now wondering if I did it before. Definately a one of a kind wingspan.


----------



## iamsam

love the second cup of coffee.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> A second cup of coffee, thought this one was rather cute.
> Lucky that he was home for two days. My friends husband would be gone most of the week. I found the spray bottle worked really well for training the cats when I had them. Have a great day as well.


----------



## Bulldog

I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here 

Railyn...Anytime you give love away it comes back full circle.


----------



## nittergma

Wow caren that would brighten my morning for sure!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Saturday coffee and the sunrise this morning.
> 
> Wishing everyone a wonderful happy saturday.


----------



## iamsam

thanks for the recipe caren - but do they look like waffles in the bowl - I thought they looked like pancakes - which I think you could do with this recipe.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> I made these this morning they are very good. Got good reviews from all but one.
> 
> Almond Oatmeal Waffle


----------



## iamsam

too funny - I always thought the cat going everywhere she shouldn't was part of have the cat. lol

sam



gottastch said:


> I had to cut newspaper specifically into the shape of my counters. Miss Cocoa was crafty enough to know that if she could see the newspaper on the counter, she wouldn't jump up there but if she couldn't, she figured there wasn't any and up she would go. It only took twice for her to jump up, thinking there was no newspaper. She'd land on the paper, slide (paper and all) across the counter and bump her head on the backsplash. She didn't care for that one little bit. Now she figures it isn't worth the effort...just in case that evil newspaper is there where she can't see it - lol


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> were you?
> 
> sam


erm ummm the thought hadn't occurred to us at the time, we were enjoying the night. Not really paying attention to the time.


----------



## Pontuf

Marianne. My girlfriends MIL had the same symptomS a few weeks ago. Sudden confusion and unsteady on her feet. Her doctor hospitalized her and treated her for dehydration and a bladder infection . I saw her three weeks later and she looked great, her old self .

Prayers for yOur Mom

Pontuf


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a lot of poverty around the edges of the Indian ocean- and people have access to speed boats, somehow- one hears of terrible goings on- maybe it just doesn't get in to the US news much- it is after all the other side of the globe, and you would have been more aware of operations in Afghanistan and Iraq.


Oh, I know that it has been going on. But to me the term "pirate" is too tame for what these people are. Terrorist of the high seas seem more appropriate. And I know that poverty causes a lot of unsavory activity. But there are a good number of people in a poverty stricken country that do not resort to stealing and killing. IMHO


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> where does one buy peppermint oil?
> 
> sam


I buy it at the local herbal store. I am sure they carry it at walmart though in the pharmacy.


----------



## Designer1234

kehinkle said:


> My DDs make this but never when I am home. I will have to ask for it next time.


Hashbrowns would work too-- I think I will try it with grated potatoes as hashbrowns -- It was really a nice meal and not a difficult one.


----------



## iamsam

lovely photos mawmaw - what are you doing in Colorado? the air is pretty thin at that altitude isn't it? rothlmao

sam



MawMaw12 said:


> Hi everyone. Back from Colorado for a couple of weeks, then going back the first of September for a month. Sure have missed you guys and gals. I have no cell service or internet service there. we are 900,000 feet up. I have a couple of pictures I thought you might like to see. Gee, it's good to be home.


----------



## Bulldog

I always need one sitting on my shoulder with her hand over my mouth!!! LOL!
JuneK

Now June, if you couldn't speak, it would be a dull day! I love all your posts and look forward to them.


----------



## Designer1234

Anywhoo...I concentrate on what I love about him and give the rest to God.Betty[/quote]

You are very wise -- he might not even realize that it is difficult to live with someone who is controlling of the money to that stage -' however obviously you love him anyway-- I understand that completely. I applaud you -


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> love the second cup of coffee.
> 
> sam


Thanks. :-D


----------



## iamsam

so glad things went well at the funeral - surrounded by family at times like this is always good. it sounds like she was quite a lady.

sam



Aran said:


> I went with my mom & sister to my aunt's funeral yesterday. It was lovely. The family had blown up several pictures of her through the years & had them at the funeral home. She looked like a movie star in some of them. The Columbus Dispatch had a lovely article about her in Wednesday's issue; in it, a fellow poet called her "the grand dame of Columbus poetry." She was so involved in poetry & the arts & human rights issues in the area. Lots of people from her large circle of friends came to the funeral home. I even saw some family I hadn't seen in person in several years.


----------



## kehinkle

thewren said:


> a wasted day - up too late last night - have slept the day away - Heidi and gary are on a little getaway in Toledo - Phyllis has Bentley and the rest are next door. haven't heard any bumps or screams so guess all is well there.
> 
> I am finally up for the duration - I hope. need to get back to bed by midnight.
> 
> I had an "endeavor" marathon the other evening. loved them. I hope they have somemore. morse was always a favorite of mine and this early view is really enjoyable to me.
> 
> lovely day today - 81° - sunny with a breeze - wish I could have my computer outside under the tree.
> 
> have a few pages to catch up on so will get busy reading.
> 
> sam


That's where a laptop would come in handy.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> thanks for the recipe caren - but do they look like waffles in the bowl - I thought they looked like pancakes - which I think you could do with this recipe.
> 
> sam
> 
> 
> 
> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made these this morning they are very good. Got good reviews from all but one.
> 
> Almond Oatmeal Waffle
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to say I made pancakes with it instead f waffles as Daniel was making waffles with the waffle iron. They tasted good either way though.
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

positive energy to you martina in the hopes the house soon sells.

sam



martina said:


> No,you aren't alone. I am taking a break between tidying for the agents photos on Monday. Boring. Want to do some knitting and crocheting but am trying to be firm with myself? The weather has suddenly changed from warm and sunny earlier on to much cooler and greyer. Hope it changes back again soon.


----------



## iamsam

lovely picture purplefi - I always wondered why planes had their headlights on while flying - I can see it when landing but what are you going to see when you are flying? and I can hear everyone say - another plane. I would hope there were no planes in his way.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Yes, we are just the other side of the town, across the level crossing and down Park Road.
> 
> Here's the interesting sunset.


----------



## Bulldog

Very rainy here lately, making the tomatoes ripen very slowly. But as you say, once school starts it will get hot again.
I'm gonna can pickled beets and spicy dilly beans this weekend. Use both of them for Xmas gifts, and my daughter, way out in California, loves the beans!

YoMami...Toni...home grown tomatoes sound wonderful. Haven't had any this year. Beans sound good to. I used to help Mom can and remember how pretty it all looked on shelves. Haven't seen you on here. If I missed it, WELCOME..God Bless...Betty


----------



## iamsam

that was spectactular purplefi - love the way you presented them - what a surprise.

lovely sunset.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Then this happened...


----------



## PurpleFi

Ezenby said:


> oh how I wish to visit the UK. When researching family history I want to be over there looking into the records. Online research is not as fulfilling. BTW just finished the audio of Hillary Mantels Bring up the Bodies. I didnt find it as good as her previous book. Too much about Cromwell and Ann Bolen.


Mr P and I have been doing family research for many years. We have even visited the grave of his 6 or 7 xs grandma who died in 1668.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> that was spectactular purplefi - love the way you presented them - what a surprise.
> 
> lovely sunset.
> 
> sam


Good evening Sam. Good job you didn't see how I had posted them first of all, there was a lot of editting going on as I posted two photos of blank sky and no parachutists! Been chasing a dragonfly round the garden all day to try and get a photo. Also managed to get some knitting done. How are you.


----------



## Poledra65

OH!!! We found out who it was that had opened the gate and chased the dog out, then attempted opening the gate the second time but was approached by Buster dog so they left to go to the neighbors. A lady that works at the same company as Marla (DSM) has Chihuahua's and she caught a couple teens trying to steal them, she called the police and they told the police that they were stealing purebred looking dogs for a lady and she was reselling them. I hope the kids got a REALLY good scare and some serious disciplining and that they nail the lady behind it to the wall too. Hopefully they are the only 2 that she has working for her.


----------



## iamsam

that sounds yummy

sam



Designer1234 said:


> We went out to dinner last night and the hostess served this wonderful potato meat dish for dinner.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> lovely picture purplefi - I always wondered why planes had their headlights on while flying - I can see it when landing but what are you going to see when you are flying? and I can hear everyone say - another plane. I would hope there were no planes in his way.
> 
> sam


We are quite close to two small airports so there are a lot of small planes flying over as well as helicopters. Also the RAF base is not far so we have the big chinooks over here too. But nobody is allowed to fly over Sandhurst, only the military.


----------



## iamsam

I would say rows 11 through 14.

sam

what are you knitting. sounds like a shawl.



Gweniepooh said:


> Hey I need help with a pattern....having a fuzzy brain & headache this morning and it just isn't sinking in what to do.
> 
> Row 7: K3, purl to last 3 st, K3
> Row 8: Knit
> Row 9: K3, purl to last 3 st, K3
> Row 10: K3, YO, *K1, YO, PM, K1, PM, YO, repeat from * two more times to last 4 st, K1, YO, K3
> 
> Rows 11-13: repeat rows 7-9
> 
> Row 14: K3, YO, *K to marker YO, SM, K1, SM, YO, repeat from * two more times, K to last 3 st, YO K3
> 
> Repeat last four rows, working an increase row every fourth row, increasing with a YO after the first 3 st, before and after each marker/K1/marker, and before the last 3 st - 8 increase total every increase row.
> 
> My Question is...can someone make it easier for me and tell me which 4 rows I am suppose to repeat? Just give me the numbers.....help!!!Thank you so much my dear sisters & brothers.


----------



## iamsam

what a great new avatar - lovely kitten.

sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'd say 11, 12,13, and 14.


----------



## iamsam

shipping you an entire roll of bubblewrap daralene - glad you weren't hurt.

healing energy to your mom - and if you drive to ohio - drive safely - do let us know.

sam



Angora1 said:


> It has been quite a time. Got the news that mom was on her way to the hospital in an ambulance. Said they would call me in an hour but of course it takes longer than that to get any information. Around 6 pm sisters told me mom was getting better with oxygen. Fluid built up around her heart. Was going to drive down but it would have been 11pm or after by the time I got there so I thought I would get a good night's sleep and drive down but of course, I didn't sleep well. They are keeping her 24 hrs. but all seems fine now that she can breathe again. Don't know if I will be here or in Ohio.
> 
> Aside from this, I learned how to knit backwards today. Couldn't figure that one out but, although awkwardly, I did it!!!! Always venturing into new knitting areas. Learning entrelac too.
> 
> Fell again just a few minutes ago and shook these ol' bones up. Shoe caught on something in the mulch and right down but at least the mulch was a soft fall. Pride hurt, bones rattled, but no permanent damage. LOL Do we still have the bubble wrap around? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hugs to all. Remembering all of you in prayer and if you could remember my mother. Gottastch, I saw the angel and I will take her image and spirit with me on the road if I head for Ohio.


----------



## nittergma

MawMaw your pictures are beautiful! We went to Colorado a few years ago when my husband was on a mobile training team there. We went up to Pike's Peak and that was my first experience with altitude it is not one I want to repeat! But it is a beautiful state for sure!!!


MawMaw12 said:


> Hi everyone. Back from Colorado for a couple of weeks, then going back the first of September for a month. Sure have missed you guys and gals. I have no cell service or internet service there. we are 900,000 feet up. I have a couple of pictures I thought you might like to see. Gee, it's good to be home.


----------



## nittergma

That's one good thing about funerals you see people you haven't seen for ages. Too bad it is often only at that sad time.


Aran said:


> I went with my mom & sister to my aunt's funeral yesterday. It was lovely. The family had blown up several pictures of her through the years & had them at the funeral home. She looked like a movie star in some of them. The Columbus Dispatch had a lovely article about her in Wednesday's issue; in it, a fellow poet called her "the grand dame of Columbus poetry." She was so involved in poetry & the arts & human rights issues in the area. Lots of people from her large circle of friends came to the funeral home. I even saw some family I hadn't seen in person in several years.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> a stunning photo myfanwy - thanks for sharing. do you have the url for the whale watching site?
> 
> sam


Check out this video.
http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/places/parks-and-nature-places/coasts-and-islands/newzealand_kaikoura/


----------



## Gweniepooh

You might check a Health food store but I buy all my oils from the following. www.birchhillhappenings.com

quote=thewren]where does one buy peppermint oil?

sam[/quote]


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> I hate to gripe about the ex again however --- Sam


Talk about family drama, here is one for you Sam. Enjoy! (Can you imagine labeling the Christmas presents?) ahahahh! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> I can see them as is. Especially on a petal on the lower left.


I'd have to acknowledge my eyesight is not that good!


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Oh, I know that it has been going on. But to me the term "pirate" is too tame for what these people are. Terrorist of the high seas seem more appropriate. And I know that poverty causes a lot of unsavory activity. But there are a good number of people in a poverty stricken country that do not resort to stealing and killing. IMHO


And always the few who do!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> OH!!! We found out who it was that had opened the gate and chased the dog out, then attempted opening the gate the second time but was approached by Buster dog so they left to go to the neighbors. A lady that works at the same company as Marla (DSM) has Chihuahua's and she caught a couple teens trying to steal them, she called the police and they told the police that they were stealing purebred looking dogs for a lady and she was reselling them. I hope the kids got a REALLY good scare and some serious disciplining and that they nail the lady behind it to the wall too. Hopefully they are the only 2 that she has working for her.


and all for an 'easy' buck! Not good! thank goodness little Wicket is safe!


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is a shawl.


thewren said:


> I would say rows 11 through 14.
> 
> sam
> 
> what are you knitting. sounds like a shawl.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> and all for an 'easy' buck! Not good! thank goodness little Wicket is safe!


And hopefully that will be an end to anymore missing dogs. I do hope the police/officials take this seriously and met out some serious discipline, so that it doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## iamsam

I enjoy watching football - would never want to play it - I would be the one screaming and running in the opposite direction.

I think English footgall is a no hold bared rougher king of football - although bumping shoulders with your 250 pound opponent is not my idea of a fun afternoon.

sam



KateB said:


> Not if his mum's got anything to do with it & I tend to agree after my younger DS broke his neck playing! He was extremely lucky that there was a doctor there who didn't let him move or it could've turned out very differently, but let's not go there! :shock: Luke's dad plays football so I think that's what he'll be encouraged into.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> There is a lot of poverty around the edges of the Indian ocean- and people have access to speed boats, somehow- one hears of terrible goings on- maybe it just doesn't get in to the US news much- it is after all the other side of the globe, and you would have been more aware of operations in Afghanistan and Iraq.


Oh, the piracy gets in the news...at least, it does here but I live close to a rather large port, Norfolk,VA. And we usually have at least one Navy ship in the Indian Ocean. And the trial of at least 2 sets of pirates was held in Norfolk in Federal Court.
JuneK


----------



## nittergma

That gives me a headache to read it! I'd love to see a picture of it when it's finished!


Gweniepooh said:


> Hey I need help with a pattern....having a fuzzy brain & headache this morning and it just isn't sinking in what to do.
> 
> Row 7: K3, purl to last 3 st, K3
> Row 8: Knit
> Row 9: K3, purl to last 3 st, K3
> Row 10: K3, YO, *K1, YO, PM, K1, PM, YO, repeat from * two more times to last 4 st, K1, YO, K3
> 
> Rows 11-13: repeat rows 7-9
> 
> Row 14: K3, YO, *K to marker YO, SM, K1, SM, YO, repeat from * two more times, K to last 3 st, YO K3
> 
> Repeat last four rows, working an increase row every fourth row, increasing with a YO after the first 3 st, before and after each marker/K1/marker, and before the last 3 st - 8 increase total every increase row.
> 
> My Question is...can someone make it easier for me and tell me which 4 rows I am suppose to repeat? Just give me the numbers.....help!!!Thank you so much my dear sisters & brothers.


----------



## Bulldog

Marianne, do get some rest and let Richard and Cindi take care of Mom while you do. Lifting your mom and you up in prayer and wrapping you in the wings of angels. I Love You, Girl...Betty


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> I enjoy watching football - would never want to play it - I would be the one screaming and running in the opposite direction.
> 
> I think English footgall is a no hold bared rougher king of football - although bumping shoulders with your 250 pound opponent is not my idea of a fun afternoon.
> 
> sam


You mean you would be the one with the ball and everyone else running after you? hmmmmm, not in a good position to be tackled, so you better run.................... (good offensive move to run the other way!!!! smart thinking!!!!) Zoe


----------



## iamsam

I quite agree - I always enjoy my time here - like being able to visit with friends on a daily basis.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes, but being by oneself regardless of the situation can still get lonely, so it's good that we have each other, seems we are rarely on KTP alone, as someone else somewhere in the world is sure to be on with us. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I forget - which recipe was this?

sam



Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> too funny - I always thought the cat going everywhere she shouldn't was part of have the cat. lol
> 
> sam


And they always want to get to the other side of a closed door!!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

at one time our newspapers were full of reports of the pirates. i'm not sure why we don't hear of them anymore - maybe they have not attacked any of our ships lately.

I want us out of Iraq and Afghanistan the sooner the better. they hav been killing each other of centuries - don't think that is going to change anytime soon. it is all about the oil - forget about our boys and girls that are dying.

enough said - sorry.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There is a lot of poverty around the edges of the Indian ocean- and people have access to speed boats, somehow- one hears of terrible goings on- maybe it just doesn't get in to the US news much- it is after all the other side of the globe, and you would have been more aware of operations in Afghanistan and Iraq.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> I always need one sitting on my shoulder with her hand over my mouth!!! LOL!
> JuneK
> 
> Now June, if you couldn't speak, it would be a dull day! I love all your posts and look forward to them.


LOL! Thanks, Betty!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

I love the way those ads pop up - we start talking about hardwood floors and all of sudden a dozen ads pop up on hardwood floors. lol

sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Right under this post I have an add for Home Loans. lol, it's interesting to see what kind of adds our posts bring up.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> at one time our newspapers were full of reports of the pirates. i'm not sure why we don't hear of them anymore - maybe they have not attacked any of our ships lately.
> 
> I want us out of Iraq and Afghanistan the sooner the better. they hav been killing each other of centuries - don't think that is going to change anytime soon. it is all about the oil - forget about our boys and girls that are dying.
> 
> enough said - sorry.
> 
> sam


I entirely agree with you Sam.


----------



## Aran

I had a lovely time walking around a local art fair today. The only thing I bought were some prints by a man who uses ballpoint pens to make the most intricate designs. I won't post any pictures because I don't want to share his work illegally. He said that he would doodle throughout meetings at work & then toss the designs til someone told him he should try to create some real art & sell it. 

I had a tee shirt made that says, "I come out so it's easier for you to come out, too." I wore exactly once & spilled French dressing on it which left a stain. I wore it today & covered up the stain with a pin that says "Sorry, it's against my religion to hate you." So what did I do just before I got out of my car at the art fair? My chai went down the wrong way & I spit it out all over my dashboard & my shirt, so I've been walking around with an even larger stain on this practically brand new tee shirt. Hopefully, it washes right out.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> at one time our newspapers were full of reports of the pirates. i'm not sure why we don't hear of them anymore - maybe they have not attacked any of our ships lately.
> 
> I want us out of Iraq and Afghanistan the sooner the better. they hav been killing each other of centuries - don't think that is going to change anytime soon. it is all about the oil - forget about our boys and girls that are dying.
> 
> enough said - sorry.
> sam


I agree,Sam. The Middle East countries have been fighting for over 5,000 years and there's no way we're putting an end to it in modern times!!!
Guess we both better get off that soap box before we fall off!! LOL!

JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

Aran said:


> I had a lovely time walking around a local art fair today. The only thing I bought were some prints by a man who uses ballpoint pens to make the most intricate designs. I won't post any pictures because I don't want to share his work illegally. He said that he would doodle throughout meetings at work & then toss the designs til someone told him he should try to create some real art & sell it.
> 
> I had a tee shirt made that says, "I come out so it's easier for you to come out, too." I wore exactly once & spilled French dressing on it which left a stain. I wore it today & covered up the stain with a pin that says "Sorry, it's against my religion to hate you." So what did I do just before I got out of my car at the art fair? My chai went down the wrong way & I spit it out all over my dashboard & my shirt, so I've been walking around with an even larger stain on this practically brand new tee shirt. Hopefully, it washes right out.


I did a similar thing to a favourtie skirt and as the stain wouldn't come out it now has a huge purple flower embroidered on it!


----------



## iamsam

you could always have tomato soup and toasted cheese sandwiches.

sam



Poledra65 said:


> Well, I got the new carpet put down in my Aunts basement, looks pretty good if I do say so myself.  So I guess I'd better get the fish tank cleaned DSM wants dinner company, don't know what we are going to do for dinner as she has no kitchen yet, still in remodel. Guess I'll take her to dinner, that's easy (I don't have anything thawed, she let me know too late to take anything out).


----------



## PurpleFi

It's just coming up to midnight so I am off to bed before I turn into a pumpkin! Night night everyone. Happy hugs and peaceful vibes to you all. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

glad you bought the yarn you wanted - think he needs a little come to jesus talk from sam. lol

sam



Bulldog said:


> I hate to gripe about the ex again however  she inherited quite a bunch of money when her folks died. She put it in a fund for the grandchildrens college. That way she gets to control it. So far she has given Rachel $25,000  alex I think got $2,000. He wanted to live in the dorm this year  costs $9,000  she said she would help  and I am here to tell you it wouldnt be much. Dan makes too much money so Rachel didnt qualify for a lot of the loan programs  but alex does. Heidi and gary always have money  heather says they dont have the money for college. Go figure.
> 
> I know what you mean, Sam. My Jim has always controlled the money in our house and he is so tight he squeeks. LOL
> I get twenty dollars to have money in my purse when needed for coke with friends etc and am allowed fifty a month for hobbies. I splurged the other day a bought a skein of Schoppel yarn to make me a pair of socks. I usually stick to the cheaper yarns but dwagner had a picture of three socks she made and I just fell in love with it. I have been buying the 12" circs each month two different sizes as sell as getting some 24" circs to learn to knit two socks on two circs at the workshop done here I think in October.
> Anywhoo...I concentrate on what I love about him and give the rest to God.Betty


----------



## iamsam

why did you cast on 20 sts? how many sts do you have on the needles?

sam



kehinkle said:


> Well, the wingspan is off the needles but I did a snafu. After finishing the one yesterday, I decided this morning to add one more. Didn't realize until I finished the last one that I had neglected to cast on 20 sts. Decided to cast off any way and did a sc castoff and am doing at least one row of sc across. Can't believe I did that and am now wondering if I did it before. Definately a one of a kind wingspan.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> glad you bought the yarn you wanted - think he needs a little come to jesus talk from sam. lol
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

my uncle elmer was like that - gave aunt annis just so much money for groceries - if she hadn't had a job of her own they would have starved. when he retired he decided he would do the grocery shopping (to my aunts extreme pleasure) - he was quite surprised at the price of food. don't think it loosene up the purse strings any. lol

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Anywhoo...I concentrate on what I love about him and give the rest to God.Betty


You are very wise -- he might not even realize that it is difficult to live with someone who is controlling of the money to that stage -' however obviously you love him anyway-- I understand that completely. I applaud you -[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> It's just coming up to midnight so I am off to bed before I turn into a pumpkin! Night night everyone. Happy hugs and peaceful vibes to you all. :thumbup:


Night night, pleasant dreams. Hugs and peaceful energy for you too.


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> at one time our newspapers were full of reports of the pirates. i'm not sure why we don't hear of them anymore - maybe they have not attacked any of our ships lately.
> 
> I want us out of Iraq and Afghanistan the sooner the better. they hav been killing each other of centuries - don't think that is going to change anytime soon. it is all about the oil - forget about our boys and girls that are dying.
> 
> enough said - sorry.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I am fine purplefi - planning on doing some knitting this evening.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam. Good job you didn't see how I had posted them first of all, there was a lot of editting going on as I posted two photos of blank sky and no parachutists! Been chasing a dragonfly round the garden all day to try and get a photo. Also managed to get some knitting done. How are you.


----------



## mjs

jheiens said:


> Oz ladies--the shortening (Crisco) had a perfectly acceptable substitute in butter.
> 
> The Crisco simply has a longer shelf live in the pantry than butter. Also, it doesn't need refrigeration and is always soft enough to blend easily into your recipe, unlike butter which really isn't workable until it softens up quite a bit.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I think butter has more water than shortening, so that can be an issue in recipes.


----------



## iamsam

that is too funny five - thanks.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Talk about family drama, here is one for you Sam. Enjoy! (Can you imagine labeling the Christmas presents?) ahahahh! Zoe


----------



## mjs

sugarsugar said:


> Ok.. so we would use butter and then more butter in place of butter? I think i read something like that on google and some were saying you could use margarine. Thanks :thumbup:


I think margarine would be more similar to shortening.


----------



## iamsam

too funny aran - you need a clear plastic bib.

sam



Aran said:


> I had a lovely time walking around a local art fair today. The only thing I bought were some prints by a man who uses ballpoint pens to make the most intricate designs. I won't post any pictures because I don't want to share his work illegally. He said that he would doodle throughout meetings at work & then toss the designs til someone told him he should try to create some real art & sell it.
> 
> I had a tee shirt made that says, "I come out so it's easier for you to come out, too." I wore exactly once & spilled French dressing on it which left a stain. I wore it today & covered up the stain with a pin that says "Sorry, it's against my religion to hate you." So what did I do just before I got out of my car at the art fair? My chai went down the wrong way & I spit it out all over my dashboard & my shirt, so I've been walking around with an even larger stain on this practically brand new tee shirt. Hopefully, it washes right out.


----------



## iamsam

and I bet the skirt is the better for it.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I did a similar thing to a favourtie skirt and as the stain wouldn't come out it now has a huge purple flower embroidered on it!


----------



## iamsam

pleasant dreams purplefi.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> It's just coming up to midnight so I am off to bed before I turn into a pumpkin! Night night everyone. Happy hugs and peaceful vibes to you all. :thumbup:


----------



## Aran

PurpleFi, a large purple flower would actually look good on the shirt since it has purple lettering on a light blue background. In the past, I've tie dyed some shirts that had stains on them to make them good again.


----------



## iamsam

i've always used butter - I like the butter flavor.

sam

although if you want white icing you use shortening.



mjs said:


> I think butter has more water than shortening, so that can be an issue in recipes.


----------



## Grannypeg

Thanks Sam for the great recipes. Enjoyed your gripe too.  Sometimes there's no accounting for families. Missed most of last week's posts. 

We had our 19 year old grandson here for a few days and he is a challenge for lack of a better word, or maybe that's a better word than most I could think of. He was helping out 'grandpa' scaping a fence sections to paint and clearing any bushes in the way. Things went well for two days. I am sure he brought some weed with him..and the third night about 3:00 A.M. in the morning I heard him getting louder and louder and louder and stomping around. Got Dave up to check on him and he was throwing up in the bathroom. Said he only had a couple of bottles of beer. Well Dave and I both got dressed and well I kept an eye on him Dave checked out the bedroom. He had drunk about 3/4 of a 26-er of Vodka and three bottles of beer and probably was smoking weed as well. We were up from 3:00 A.M. on. He was sometimes crawling from his bedroom to the bathroom and back as he wanted to throw up. At one point
we had to get him out of the bathtub - he was lying down in the bathtub. Now I think we should have turned the cold water on him. Of course his language wasn't very good and most of the time we could barely understand what he was saying. by about
5:34 A.M., we had had enough and at times he could be threatening and was very obnoxious. I was also concerned about alcohol poisoning. I called 911 and had both the police and am ambulance come. At 6:00 A.M., I called my daughter (100 miles away). She wasn't answering, but I left a message and I also emailed her and called her cell phone too. Then called my oldest grandson (the brother) and left a message for him as well. The paramedics came first and tried to diffuse the situation and get him to make some sense. Two policemen were not long in coming either and they were great. One of the paramedics quietly mentioned taking him to the Pych Department at the hospital and I sure was hoping they would. However the police got involved and they were great as well. They finally got through to him that he was nineteen and had to make some decisions himself, giving him several options. He was telling them to cuff him and throw him in the drunk tank, and that it wasn't any big deal and they could punch him in the fact if they wanted to. And this is how it went for about twenty minutes to half an hour. In the end he decided, once he knew his mother was on the way, that he would go back to bed and sleep in off. This isn't, of course, the whole story of what he said in that state and it was really pretty sad. I am sure I could write a book.

Once over, we had many thoughts of how did we end up in this position? Obviously, it was not the first time he had done this and I am sure it won't be the last. We were completely blindsided. The police asked us how we felt about this before they left and I said we needed to be twenty years younger with fewer health problems to deal with a situation like this now.

I sure hope this week is much better.

Peggy


----------



## Pontuf

Sam I do the same
I always sit on the aisle and knit and nap


Pontuf



thewren said:


> I always take my knitting bag with me and knit on the plane - I like the aisle seat so there is really nothing to do but sit and knit - or sleep.
> 
> sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

Aran said:


> I had a lovely time walking around a local art fair today. The only thing I bought were some prints by a man who uses ballpoint pens to make the most intricate designs. I won't post any pictures because I don't want to share his work illegally. He said that he would doodle throughout meetings at work & then toss the designs til someone told him he should try to create some real art & sell it.
> 
> I had a tee shirt made that says, "I come out so it's easier for you to come out, too." I wore exactly once & spilled French dressing on it which left a stain. I wore it today & covered up the stain with a pin that says "Sorry, it's against my religion to hate you." So what did I do just before I got out of my car at the art fair? My chai went down the wrong way & I spit it out all over my dashboard & my shirt, so I've been walking around with an even larger stain on this practically brand new tee shirt. Hopefully, it washes right out.


Oh Aran, I can imagine you thinking that you have another shirt ruined. But here is a suggestion for your own shirt "enhancements". Take a laundry marker and outline all the stains, then write on the stain "my living experience, what is yours?" It will be one of a kind unique to you t-shirt that you created!. Zoe


----------



## Bulldog

It has been quite a time. Got the news that mom was on her way to the hospital in an ambulance. Said they would call me in an hour but of course it takes longer than that to get any information. Around 6 pm sisters told me mom was getting better with oxygen. Fluid built up around her heart. Was going to drive down but it would have been 11pm or after by the time I got there so I thought I would get a good night's sleep and drive down but of course, I didn't sleep well. They are keeping her 24 hrs. but all seems fine now that she can breathe again. Don't know if I will be here or in Ohio.

Aside from this, I learned how to knit backwards today. Couldn't figure that one out but, although awkwardly, I did it!!!! Always venturing into new knitting areas. Learning entrelac too.

Fell again just a few minutes ago and shook these ol' bones up. Shoe caught on something in the mulch and right down but at least the mulch was a soft fall. Pride hurt, bones rattled, but no permanent damage. LOL Do we still have the bubble wrap around? 

Daralene, dear heart...do be careful and know that prayers are being sent up for your Mom and family. You are so loved here...wrapping you in the wings of angels...Betty


----------



## Ezenby

reselling Chihuahuas is crazy. They have so many little chis at the dog pounds. Everyday in our newspaper they post pictures of three animals that need adopting and usually one is a chi or a chi mix. I blame Paris Hilton, starlet, for getting all those young teens to think they needed a little chihuahua. Let us hope they can catch the lady involved.



Poledra65 said:


> OH!!! We found out who it was that had opened the gate and chased the dog out, then attempted opening the gate the second time but was approached by Buster dog so they left to go to the neighbors. A lady that works at the same company as Marla (DSM) has Chihuahua's and she caught a couple teens trying to steal them, she called the police and they told the police that they were stealing purebred looking dogs for a lady and she was reselling them. I hope the kids got a REALLY good scare and some serious disciplining and that they nail the lady behind it to the wall too. Hopefully they are the only 2 that she has working for her.


----------



## Grannypeg

I knew the woman who wrote that pattern in memory of a child she lost.


----------



## Ezenby

When I get my ducks in a row I will purchase the foreign ancestry to access records in England. DH knows ...so far... his family goes back to there. The one that came here..US.. had many children. Married within a year after the wife died. Needed someone to help raise the children. Went on to marry four times..even out lived the last wife...they didnt have children between them.



PurpleFi said:


> Mr P and I have been doing family research for many years. We have even visited the grave of his 6 or 7 xs grandma who died in 1668.


----------



## machriste

Most health food stores have essential oils. You can also order from Amazon (what don't they have!) I buy mine from a company called Young Living. Their oils are processed to be more effective and they grow most of their plant sources organically. Amazon sells them or you can buy them from a distributer. There are a ton on the internet if you just do a search for Young Living. Another neat use for peppermint oil is to put some on a cotton ball, stick it in a baggie and keep it in your car. If you get sleepy driving, just take a whiff; it will perk you right up


----------



## Designer1234

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks
> 
> I sure hope this week is much better.
> 
> Peggy


oh Peggy - how sad for you to have to deal with something like that with your grandson. my prayers are with you and husband as well as him. It is so sad to see someone you care about getting into that trap that is sometimes so hard to get out of.(ask me how I know) Please try to get some rest and try not to worry (What a foolish thing for me to say!) You will worry but try to keep your spirits up. I hope he can get some help to get straightened out -- the sooner the better. You were wise to call the Police and paramedics - maybe that will help the message get through to him. I will be keeping you in my thoughts. It is a hard road to have someone hurt themselves when you love them. You are a wonderful person and hopefully that will help him when he realizes how he has behaved.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> I forget - which recipe was this?
> 
> sam


The waffle/pancake.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> you could always have tomato soup and toasted cheese sandwiches.
> 
> sam


DSM would love that except that after the gastric bypass surgery she has to focus on protein and bread gives her problems. :? So we went to Deacons' (diner) and she had a chicken fried steak that she took 2/3 of home, but that works, we buy one meal for her and she gets 2 or 3 meals out of it, cheap date. lolol...I had what was supposed to be a blue cheese ribeye, but the girl didn't hear right so it was a blue cheese burger, which worked out, I wasn't as hungry as I thought, so the burger worked.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Gwen: Going to have to have a come to Jesus meeting with DD. We've told her that as an adult (though only 19) that she didn't have a curfew BUT did need to let us know no later than 12:30 what time she would be in if she wasn't already home. This week there has been a 4 a.m. text she was staying at her friend Lucy's since it was late and then last night I texted her at 2 a.m. to be told she was about to leave and then didn't get here until 3 a.m. She usually isn't inconsiderate like this but the boom is about to drop.
> All I expect is a phone call no later than 12:30. Okay, off my rant now. Deep breath.....whew!
> 
> I had a talk like that with a couple of mine, one moved out the other one called after that.


Yeah....we had to do that , too....but with the explanation of WHY we need to know where they are, etc. there were no more problems. We do need to be able to reach them if necessary. ahhh...youth! Love, 'em!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> It's just coming up to midnight so I am off to bed before I turn into a pumpkin! Night night everyone. Happy hugs and peaceful vibes to you all. :thumbup:


Sweet dreams.


----------



## Poledra65

Grannypeg said:


> Thanks Sam for the great recipes. Enjoyed your gripe too.  Sometimes there's no accounting for families. Missed most of last week's posts.
> 
> We had our 19 year old grandson here for a few days and he is a challenge for lack of a better word, or maybe that's a better word than most I could think of. He was helping out 'grandpa' scaping a fence sections to paint and clearing any bushes in the way. Things went well for two days. I am sure he brought some weed with him..and the third night about 3:00 A.M. in the morning I heard him getting louder and louder and louder and stomping around. Got Dave up to check on him and he was throwing up in the bathroom. Said he only had a couple of bottles of beer. Well Dave and I both got dressed and well I kept an eye on him Dave checked out the bedroom. He had drunk about 3/4 of a 26-er of Vodka and three bottles of beer and probably was smoking weed as well. We were up from 3:00 A.M. on. He was sometimes crawling from his bedroom to the bathroom and back as he wanted to throw up. At one point
> we had to get him out of the bathtub - he was lying down in the bathtub. Now I think we should have turned the cold water on him. Of course his language wasn't very good and most of the time we could barely understand what he was saying. by about
> 5:34 A.M., we had had enough and at times he could be threatening and was very obnoxious. I was also concerned about alcohol poisoning. I called 911 and had both the police and am ambulance come. At 6:00 A.M., I called my daughter (100 miles away). She wasn't answering, but I left a message and I also emailed her and called her cell phone too. Then called my oldest grandson (the brother) and left a message for him as well. The paramedics came first and tried to diffuse the situation and get him to make some sense. Two policemen were not long in coming either and they were great. One of the paramedics quietly mentioned taking him to the Pych Department at the hospital and I sure was hoping they would. However the police got involved and they were great as well. They finally got through to him that he was nineteen and had to make some decisions himself, giving him several options. He was telling them to cuff him and throw him in the drunk tank, and that it wasn't any big deal and they could punch him in the fact if they wanted to. And this is how it went for about twenty minutes to half an hour. In the end he decided, once he knew his mother was on the way, that he would go back to bed and sleep in off. This isn't, of course, the whole story of what he said in that state and it was really pretty sad. I am sure I could write a book.
> 
> Once over, we had many thoughts of how did we end up in this position? Obviously, it was not the first time he had done this and I am sure it won't be the last. We were completely blindsided. The police asked us how we felt about this before they left and I said we needed to be twenty years younger with fewer health problems to deal with a situation like this now.
> 
> I sure hope this week is much better.
> 
> Peggy


You did the right thing as difficult a situation as I know it was to make. Hugs, it's never easy is it?


----------



## Railyn

What a terrible story. I so hope he comes to his senses before it is too late for him. At 19 he is definately headed the wrong direction. My prayers are with you and him.


----------



## Poledra65

Yay!! We got rain, only for about 10 minutes, but better than nothing. Of course I'd already watered the veggies. ;?


----------



## jheiens

sugarsugar said:


> Ok.. so we would use butter and then more butter in place of butter? I think i read something like that on google and some were saying you could use margarine. Thanks :thumbup:


If your margarine is whipped with a good deal of water so that it is soft, that additional liquid will probably affect you resulting product. Stick margarine should be acceptable in place of butter.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

Granny Peg, you made the right decision in calling for help. People in that state can become too much to handle and can hurt themselves and others. It must be difficult for you.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Have you slurped anyone lately? Zoe


----------



## sassafras123

Peggy, you did well under difficult situation. Hugs. I'm sober 36 yes. And no one could help til I started paying for my behavior and wanted help.
Joy


----------



## mjs

jknappva said:


> I'm sure they're the ones I'm thinking of. We have 4 of the tulip magnolias in front of our building...they're a lovely pink. Summer before last they were a tad confused and bloomed 3 times!! My mother always just called them 'tulip trees'. Our regular magnolia trees can get quite large and are beautiful when full of the large magnolia blossoms.
> JuneK


I think what are called tulip trees are tulip poplars. Blossoms with more than one color and less showy than a lot of magnolias. Leaves can be very large and sort of mapleish.


----------



## 5mmdpns

sassafras123 said:


> Peggy, you did well under difficult situation. Hugs. I'm sober 36 yes. And no one could help til I started paying for my behavior and wanted help.
> Joy


Yes, Joy, that is so true. An alcoholic has to want to get out from the clutches of the alcohol and meaningless words just don't cut it. I am sober 31 years 4 months and 23 days. Life is much better sober. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

mjs said:


> I think what are called tulip trees are tulip poplars. Blossoms with more than one color and less showy than a lot of magnolias. Leaves can be very large and sort of mapleish.


Although it is of the magnolia order it is not really a magnolia as is commonly known. It is known as the tulip tree, American tulip tree, tuliptree, tulip poplar, whitewood, fiddle-tree, and yellow poplar  is the Western Hemisphere representative of the two-species genus Liriodendron, and the tallest eastern hardwood. It is native to eastern North America from Southern Ontario and Illinois eastward across southern New England and south to central Florida and Louisiana. It can grow to more than 50 m (165 feet) in virgin cove forests of the Appalachian Mountains, often with no limbs until it reaches 2530 m (80100 feet) in height, making it a very valuable timber tree. It is fast-growing, without the common problems of weak wood strength and short lifespan often seen in fast-growing species. April marks the start of the flowering period in the southern USA (except as noted below); trees at the northern limit of cultivation begin to flower in June. The flowers are pale green or yellow (rarely white), with an orange band on the tepals; they yield large quantities of nectar. The tulip tree is the state tree of Indiana, Kentucky, and Tennessee.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Have you slurped anyone lately? Zoe


LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Joy and Zoe, we are so blessed to have you both here as part of our family.  Along with anyone else who's gone through the fire and come out the other side. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> Yeah....we had to do that , too....but with the explanation of WHY we need to know where they are, etc. there were no more problems. We do need to be able to reach them if necessary. ahhh...youth! Love, 'em!
> Carol (IL/OH)


I have had to explain to Chrissy that when I call her while she is at a friends house it is important for her to answer. NOw she is good about it, has even got a couple of her friends answering their parents.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Have you slurped anyone lately? Zoe


Oh, so cute.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sunset tonight, matches my happy mood.


----------



## purl2diva

We are celebrating five birthdays tomorrow so I have been cooking/preparing much of the day. We are having Italian sausage bombers (kids' choice.) I made a vegetable salad and key line cheesecake (a la The Cheesecake Factory) The good thing is that I won't have to do too much tomorrow- some cleaning and wrapping some presents.


----------



## flyty1n

Grannypeg..you did absolutely the right thing. Alcohol poisoning is very real, and you could not take the chance of death from it. I'm sorry for your sad experience, but bet you will be on the lookout for this behavior should you ever encounter it again.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Joy and Zoe, we are so blessed to have you both here as part of our family.  Along with anyone else who's gone through the fire and come out the other side. :thumbup:


Kaye, it is because of wonderful people like yourself who make us welcome inspite of all our short-comings. The only thing with the "gone through the fire" is that an alcoholic is never really free of the fire in that we battle the blazes no one else can see. And we do battle them on a daily basis. Our hope is that we die sober and not as a drunken person. Only then will we "come out the other side" as you put it. Zoe


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Can you buy coconut oil? I have substituted it for shortening in some receipts.


That is helpful- yes we can get coconut oil. Don't often get it but it is available.
This makes sense SugarSugar because while it is solid it is soft unlike Copha. In fact have alook. I have simply spooned it out of the jar.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> That is helpful- yes we can get coconut oil. Don't often get it but it is available.
> This makes sense SugarSugar because while it is solid it is soft unlike Copha. In fact have alook. I have simply spooned it out of the jar.


Glad you can get it there makes it easier. I use coconut butter a lot even in my breads.


----------



## darowil

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing and had to see this weeks recipes for sure!!
> Mom is having serious issues, I may end up taking her to the ER today, she is totally confused about where we live, who all lives here and such. She doesn't have any new medications, so not sure what could be causing this new adventure in her aging :?
> It is great having Richard here.. for one thing he can lift mom almost with one arm, LOL. I'm sure going to miss having him here to help! We did go shopping yesterday, my neighbor (an RN) was off for the day so she came and stayed with mom, it was a quick shopping trip but managed to have some fun and oh we scored some great buys!!!! No tax on clothing, shoes and school supplies. Cindi and I usually pick a sheet each from the school supply list, unfortunately I wasn't able to afford that this year, but Richard stepped in and made the purchases for my child. We stopped by the school and took the bags of supplies into the office. Luckily they had 2 children a 1st grade little boy and girl that had just transferred in, are in foster care and had no supplies, guess that was right timing, LOL.
> I am sorry that I haven't been able to go back and try to catch up on last week's postings, I will try to do that today, I think Richard and C are going to get out and about for a few hours, we do have hopes of going out for dinner to our favorite hangout, Bigg Daddy's in Helen, GA. I doubt if I get to go along but Richard will be sure to bring home some smokey wings, LOL.
> Mom is calling for me again.. we've been at this since 3:15am, I had got her settled into sleep at 12:30am. I'll get a nap this afternoon, C is finally realizing that I am not getting sleep during the night so she goes and sits with mom or listens for her so I can get some sleep, of course she knows that otherwise no sleep, no cook.. ROFL. just kidding, she loves mom and me so wants me to rest as much as possible.
> I need so shut this down and go sit with mom, C and Richard are still asleep, they stayed up and watched pre season football till the wee hours of the morning, LOL.
> I am keeping all in prayers, I do so miss everyone..
> Hugs, Loves and Prayers..
> Marianne


I could be repeating others here, but your Mum could have an infection- especially urinary tract infections are fotne not missed but confusion is often a major indication that something like thisis going on. So if she seen someone get her seen. 
It's been discovered that often a sudden increse in consfusion with no obvious cause is often a urinary tract infection (though any infection can do this).


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Kaye, it is because of wonderful people like yourself who make us welcome inspite of all our short-comings. The only thing with the "gone through the fire" is that an alcoholic is never really free of the fire in that we battle the blazes no one else can see. And we do battle them on a daily basis. Our hope is that we die sober and not as a drunken person. Only then will we "come out the other side" as you put it. Zoe


So very well put. Hugs and love Zoe.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Peggy my heart goes out to you. My parents had some times with my nephew when he was around the same age. He and his buddies decided to shoplift some steaks...stupid, stupid, stupid....not like he didn't have the money to buy them either. That dealt with and few drinking and smoking incidents and he finally matured and has become a responsible father of 4 now. Prayers going out fo r your grandson and for you and the parents. I still have a 19 yr old DD at home. so far no drinking/drug issues just curfew considerations needed addressing this week which not only did I address but also her dad. We shal see if she took us seriously. DD is usually very good and considerate but she is a normal 19 year old and has her own issues. Peace, Love, and Prayers winging their way to you.


Grannypeg said:


> Thanks Sam for the great recipes. Enjoyed your gripe too.  Sometimes there's no accounting for families. Missed most of last week's posts.
> 
> We had our 19 year old grandson here for a few days and he is a challenge for lack of a better word, or maybe that's a better word than most I could think of. He was helping out 'grandpa' scaping a fence sections to paint and clearing any bushes in the way. Things went well for two days. I am sure he brought some weed with him..and the third night about 3:00 A.M. in the morning I heard him getting louder and louder and louder and stomping around. Got Dave up to check on him and he was throwing up in the bathroom. Said he only had a couple of bottles of beer. Well Dave and I both got dressed and well I kept an eye on him Dave checked out the bedroom. He had drunk about 3/4 of a 26-er of Vodka and three bottles of beer and probably was smoking weed as well. We were up from 3:00 A.M. on. He was sometimes crawling from his bedroom to the bathroom and back as he wanted to throw up. At one point
> we had to get him out of the bathtub - he was lying down in the bathtub. Now I think we should have turned the cold water on him. Of course his language wasn't very good and most of the time we could barely understand what he was saying. by about
> 5:34 A.M., we had had enough and at times he could be threatening and was very obnoxious. I was also concerned about alcohol poisoning. I called 911 and had both the police and am ambulance come. At 6:00 A.M., I called my daughter (100 miles away). She wasn't answering, but I left a message and I also emailed her and called her cell phone too. Then called my oldest grandson (the brother) and left a message for him as well. The paramedics came first and tried to diffuse the situation and get him to make some sense. Two policemen were not long in coming either and they were great. One of the paramedics quietly mentioned taking him to the Pych Department at the hospital and I sure was hoping they would. However the police got involved and they were great as well. They finally got through to him that he was nineteen and had to make some decisions himself, giving him several options. He was telling them to cuff him and throw him in the drunk tank, and that it wasn't any big deal and they could punch him in the fact if they wanted to. And this is how it went for about twenty minutes to half an hour. In the end he decided, once he knew his mother was on the way, that he would go back to bed and sleep in off. This isn't, of course, the whole story of what he said in that state and it was really pretty sad. I am sure I could write a book.
> 
> Once over, we had many thoughts of how did we end up in this position? Obviously, it was not the first time he had done this and I am sure it won't be the last. We were completely blindsided. The police asked us how we felt about this before they left and I said we needed to be twenty years younger with fewer health problems to deal with a situation like this now.
> 
> I sure hope this week is much better.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## Poledra65

Watching Miss Congeniality, weren't we discussing that a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Carol I tell myself it is pay back for being such a little hellion in ways myself...LOL I have been blessed with my DDs overall they have been amazing. Love them to pieces.


cmaliza said:


> Yeah....we had to do that , too....but with the explanation of WHY we need to know where they are, etc. there were no more problems. We do need to be able to reach them if necessary. ahhh...youth! Love, 'em!
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Designer1234

mjs said:


> I think margarine would be more similar to shortening.


I use margarine all the time instead of butter unless the recipe says it *Has to be butter* -


----------



## Gweniepooh

Please give us the recipe for Italian sausage bombers...sounds interesting and yummy.


purl2diva said:


> We are celebrating five birthdays tomorrow so I have been cooking/preparing much of the day. We are having Italian sausage bombers (kids' choice.) I made a vegetable salad and key line cheesecake (a la The Cheesecake Factory) The good thing is that I won't have to do too much tomorrow- some cleaning and wrapping some presents.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol I tell myself it is pay back for being such a little hellion in ways myself...LOL I have been blessed with my DDs overall they have been amazing. Love them to pieces.


But Gwenie, if it weren't for your past, you would not be the wonderful person you are today that we know and love! I say if everyone turns out as well as you, then lets all raise a little hell, , , , , oh yah, they are called our kids. lol Zoe


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> lovely picture purplefi - I always wondered why planes had their headlights on while flying - I can see it when landing but what are you going to see when you are flying? and I can hear everyone say - another plane. I would hope there were no planes in his way.
> 
> sam


One time when I was going to England the pilot came on the speaker and said that those who were on the left side of the plane could look out the window and see another plane about 200' away. he sounded calm.


----------



## mjs

thewren said:


> at one time our newspapers were full of reports of the pirates. i'm not sure why we don't hear of them anymore - maybe they have not attacked any of our ships lately.
> 
> I want us out of Iraq and Afghanistan the sooner the better. they hav been killing each other of centuries - don't think that is going to change anytime soon. it is all about the oil - forget about our boys and girls that are dying.
> 
> enough said - sorry.
> 
> sam


We think alike.


----------



## 5mmdpns

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_do_airplanes_have_lights#page2 Click on the tab "next" to read the answer.
Zoe 



thewren said:


> I always wondered why planes had their headlights on while flying - I can see it when landing but what are you going to see when you are flying? and I can hear everyone say - another plane. I would hope there were no planes in his way.
> 
> sam


----------



## redriet60

gottastch said:


> Wonderful recipes, Sam, as always! I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here


Love your angel Gottastch, good present for coworkers for x-mas. Can you share the pattern or link? I have a lot to catch up, so maybe you did already. I'll keep on reading.


----------



## Patches39

quote=NanaCaren]Sunset tonight, matches my happy mood.  [/quote]

Beautiful


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> But Gwenie, if it weren't for your past, you would not be the wonderful person you are today that we know and love! I say if everyone turns out as well as you, then lets all raise a little hell, , , , , oh yah, they are called our kids. lol Zoe


DITTO :-D


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> Kaye, it is because of wonderful people like yourself who make us welcome inspite of all our short-comings. The only thing with the "gone through the fire" is that an alcoholic is never really free of the fire in that we battle the blazes no one else can see. And we do battle them on a daily basis. Our hope is that we die sober and not as a drunken person. Only then will we "come out the other side" as you put it. Zoe


==================
I applaud you Zoe as I have said before --- my son never won the battle.


----------



## Patches39

will close out for today, do some knitting. Pray all have lots of love, peace, joy, strength, and healing. I know that it is times like these that things look dark, but if we would but look up, we would see the light. :-D


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_do_airplanes_have_lights#page2 Click on the tab "next" to read the answer.
> Zoe


I asked my son that (he is with Air Canada) he said that there are so many planes in the air now that National Air safety board insists on it --


----------



## Bulldog

DH has an appt with heart specialist the 23rd. Would not be surprise if they do another stent in artery.
**********************************************

Enzby...Prayers going up for your DH


----------



## kehinkle

thewren said:


> why did you cast on 20 sts? how many sts do you have on the needles?
> 
> sam


Had 120 sts on, so knitted back to 20 for the start of another wing, then cast on 20 to replace those.

It worked out okay. Width is not as wide as I wanted and the lenght is long. Still have a full skien of yarn so may crochet more at the top of it. I'll try to get a pic of it in the a.m. Wearing it now and it covers shoulders down to elbows.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> quote=NanaCaren]Sunset tonight, matches my happy mood.


Beautiful [/quote]

 thanks.


----------



## Bulldog

GD came up when she was 12 .....we did 42 pints. Had such a great time picking berries. She is now 41 and battling cancer. Memories...memories...when you get to be an oldie the memories bring tears.

Oh, Enzby, my heart goes out to you. Prayers for her and you and DH.


----------



## kehinkle

machriste said:


> Most health food stores have essential oils. You can also order from Amazon (what don't they have!) I buy mine from a company called Young Living. Their oils are processed to be more effective and they grow most of their plant sources organically. Amazon sells them or you can buy them from a distributer. There are a ton on the internet if you just do a search for Young Living. Another neat use for peppermint oil is to put some on a cotton ball, stick it in a baggie and keep it in your car. If you get sleepy driving, just take a whiff; it will perk you right up


So that's why peppermint gum keeps me awake while driving. I chew Mentos gum when I have to drive for very long. Usually the only time I chew gum and I can be as loud as I want!


----------



## Pontuf

Any word from Marianne ?


----------



## kehinkle

Designer1234 said:


> oh Peggy - how sad for you to have to deal with something like that with your grandson. my prayers are with you and husband as well as him. It is so sad to see someone you care about getting into that trap that is sometimes so hard to get out of.(ask me how I know) Please try to get some rest and try not to worry (What a foolish thing for me to say!) You will worry but try to keep your spirits up. I hope he can get some help to get straightened out -- the sooner the better. You were wise to call the Police and paramedics - maybe that will help the message get through to him. I will be keeping you in my thoughts. It is a hard road to have someone hurt themselves when you love them. You are a wonderful person and hopefully that will help him when he realizes how he has behaved.


Agree. You said it so well, Shirley. Keeping the family in my thoughts.


----------



## Grannypeg

Designer1234 said:


> oh Peggy - how sad for you to have to deal with something like that with your grandson.
> 
> I believe him to be bipolar. We had similar problems with our son who is still undiagnosed - that in itself is another story. I just hope my daughter will be successful in getting help for her son. It's a long, long road out there. At the present time our son is doing alright, but we never know how long that will last or if we will eventually have to take him in again.
> 
> My daughter has a double whammy - divorced with three children - the youngest of which is Asperger's and the middle of which I believe to be bipolar. It's just so very, very sad.


----------



## Grannypeg

I'm not one to really open up, but I feel 'safe' here in doing so. I just was caught unaware with the grandson. If we had a heads up before he came, we might have been more vigilant. The oldest and youngest are coming up on Wednesday and staying until Sunday. Dave is one of the Directors of Community Living here and has been President twice. There is always a Golf Tournament in August to raise money for Summer Programs and other things for the clients. Our oldest grandson drives a golf cart around for the day with cold water and snacks for the workers. The youngest one works with Dave selling cards at face value for draws for prizes at the end of the day. Dave's brother is autistic and living here in Pembroke and the youngest grandson is Asperger's which is why Dave volunteers for Community Living and has for many years. He is retired so it is good for him to keep busy and keep his mind active.

Thanks everyone for being here for everyone else. I know there are a lot worse problems out there and and I keep everyone in my prayers.

Peggy


----------



## Pontuf

We are bouncing back and forth with Miss Congeniality and Sleuth!

Michael Caine is in both . His characters are many years apart.
He certainly has had a very long successful acting career

pontuf



Poledra65 said:


> Watching Miss Congeniality, weren't we discussing that a couple weeks ago?


----------



## kehinkle

Saturday night in Inver Grove Hts, MN, just south of St Paul. Spent the day knitting on my wingspan, yhe skirt I an knitting for a 5 yr old and crocheting a baby blanket while trying to keep caught up here. Did take a break and went to The Yarn Garage in Rosemount. It's owned by Steven B and they really are friendly and helpful there. Bought buttons for the sweater and two more fixed circs, a bamboo 9" in a zero and a HiyaHiya #1 11" long. And a box of T pins for blocking.

Marianne, hope the ER visit ended well with your DM. Try to get some rest. Kudos to C and Stephen for buying school supplies. My DD1 does it every year, too.

Great pictures posted along with the recipes. Makes me want a portable kitchen so I can try them all out. But then it would probably wreck havoc on the diet plan. 

Earlier today, the company sent me a load for Monday. Picks up in St. Paul and goes to Long Island, NY. Lots of miles and not a lot of time to get it there. Am hoping they swap it to another van about half way. But that leaves me free for tomorrow to go sightseeing and such. 

Hope everyone gets some restful sleep or had some. See you all sometime tomorrow.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Bulldog

my uncle elmer was like that - gave aunt annis just so much money for groceries - if she hadn't had a job of her own they would have starved. when he retired he decided he would do the grocery shopping (to my aunts extreme pleasure) - he was quite surprised at the price of food. don't think it loosene up the purse strings any. lol

Jim has always done the grocery shopping. I tried once or twice and he would go through the ticket with a fine tooth comb and question purchases. I just gave up and quite. I go only for things he won't get. I have to give him all my tickets (he says he needs them to pay bills) but I get questioned on all purchases. Must admit it gets to me sometimes, but I do love him and he is good to me. He has never physically abused me. I never talk about these things to others because I don't want them to dislike him.


----------



## Poledra65

Pontuf said:


> We are bouncing back and forth with Miss Congeniality and Sleuth!
> 
> Michael Caine is in both . His characters are many years apart.
> He certainly has had a very long successful acting career
> 
> pontuf


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Grannypeg said:


> I'm not one to really open up, but I feel 'safe' here in doing so. I just was caught unaware with the grandson. If we had a heads up before he came, we might have been more vigilant. The oldest and youngest are coming up on Wednesday and staying until Sunday. Dave is one of the Directors of Community Living here and has been President twice. There is always a Golf Tournament in August to raise money for Summer Programs and other things for the clients. Our oldest grandson drives a golf cart around for the day with cold water and snacks for the workers. The youngest one works with Dave selling cards at face value for draws for prizes at the end of the day. Dave's brother is autistic and living here in Pembroke and the youngest grandson is Asperger's which is why Dave volunteers for Community Living and has for many years. He is retired so it is good for him to keep busy and keep his mind active.
> 
> Thanks everyone for being here for everyone else. I know there are a lot worse problems out there and and I keep everyone in my prayers.
> 
> Peggy


We have you Peggy, day or night, whenever you need an ear or a shoulder.


----------



## Southern Gal

Poledra65 said:


> Poor Ringo, he just wants you to go with him, doesn't want to go alone. lol...
> 
> maddi, will not go outside if someone doesn't step out on the front porch with her, she loves the out doors, but only if someones out there also. when i mow, she will be where she can see me also, if its raining, she will not get off the porch, she will pee on the porch, fine, i can spray it with the hose. just get your bussiness done, usually when she is out, i stand there and i have so much hanging stuff and pots of plants, that its very private there, i practice my tai chi forms. so all is not wasted.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> my uncle elmer was like that - gave aunt annis just so much money for groceries - if she hadn't had a job of her own they would have starved. when he retired he decided he would do the grocery shopping (to my aunts extreme pleasure) - he was quite surprised at the price of food. don't think it loosene up the purse strings any. lol
> 
> Jim has always done the grocery shopping. I tried once or twice and he would go through the ticket with a fine tooth comb and question purchases. I just gave up and quite. I go only for things he won't get. I have to give him all my tickets (he says he needs them to pay bills) but I get questioned on all purchases. Must admit it gets to me sometimes, but I do love him and he is good to me. He has never physically abused me. I never talk about these things to others because I don't want them to dislike him.


If he's good to you and you love him, then we like him too. I guess we all have our quirks and such, some a little more than others, but as long as we are happy with where we are and who we are there with at the end of the day, that is all that matters.


----------



## Poledra65

Southern Gal said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Ringo, he just wants you to go with him, doesn't want to go alone. lol...
> 
> maddi, will not go outside if someone doesn't step out on the front porch with her, she loves the out doors, but only if someones out there also. when i mow, she will be where she can see me also, if its raining, she will not get off the porch, she will pee on the porch, fine, i can spray it with the hose. just get your bussiness done, usually when she is out, i stand there and i have so much hanging stuff and pots of plants, that its very private there, i practice my tai chi forms. so all is not wasted.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: Wicket would be quite happy if I went out with him everytime, but as he goes out ALOT, I would never get anything done.  But he's okay as long as the other 2 go out with him, he follows Buster like a little shadow around the yard, pottying where Buster does and everything. lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

Grannypeg said:


> I'm not one to really open up, but I feel 'safe' here in doing so. I just was caught unaware with the grandson. If we had a heads up before he came, we might have been more vigilant. The oldest and youngest are coming up on Wednesday and staying until Sunday. Dave is one of the Directors of Community Living here and has been President twice. There is always a Golf Tournament in August to raise money for Summer Programs and other things for the clients. Our oldest grandson drives a golf cart around for the day with cold water and snacks for the workers. The youngest one works with Dave selling cards at face value for draws for prizes at the end of the day. Dave's brother is autistic and living here in Pembroke and the youngest grandson is Asperger's which is why Dave volunteers for Community Living and has for many years. He is retired so it is good for him to keep busy and keep his mind active.
> 
> Thanks everyone for being here for everyone else. I know there are a lot worse problems out there and and I keep everyone in my prayers.
> 
> Peggy


I know how you feel about this being a 'safe haven' I feel that too. sometime when I am able I will tell you the story of my son. Just know that I know exactly where you are coming from -- been there done that! my thoughts are with you . It is amazing how many people carry the same burdens and don't talk about it. I don't say much because it is hard to inflict stories on other people when nothing can be changed. know I am here for you as are all of us. I have opened up my life on the Tea Party more than any other place i have ever been. amazing -- it obviously is a place where we feel 'safe' and no one ever lets the others down. thanks to Sam for setting the high level of caring and kindness.


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> If he's good to you and you love him, then we like him too. I guess we all have our quirks and such, some a little more than others, but as long as we are happy with where we are and who we are there with at the end of the day, that is all that matters.


Love is the most important thing. Each of us have our shortcomings -- it is wonderful that you love him that much - he must be a very fine man, or someone as nice as you would not love him. Pat and I are very different and over the years we drive each other crazy but 58 years later we are now in a very very good place. he has softened and I have changed too - the love was always there. pretty good after marrying after knowing each other 3 days. That is a story I have already told on the Tea Party!! as did many others. I would love to read all those love story posts again! I keep promising my self I will go back and read them now that I know you all better. it was about a year ago - or less that I joined so it would be one of the earlier weeks.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Love is the most important thing. Each of us have our shortcomings -- it is wonderful that you love him that much - he must be a very fine man, or someone as nice as you would not love him. Pat and I are very different and over the years we drive each other crazy but 58 years later we are now in a very very good place. he has softened and I have changed too - the love was always there. pretty good after marrying after knowing each other 3 days. That is a story I have already told on the Tea Party!! as did many others. I would love to read all those love story posts again! I keep promising my self I will go back and read them now that I know you all better. it was about a year ago - or less that I joined so it would be one of the earlier weeks.


Shirley, I love this avatar picture of you, when I see it I just smile back at you. 
:-D


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm heading to bed, I was going to stay up late tonight but it's just not going to happen. Have a great night everyone, sweet dreams and a happy healthier tomorrow.


----------



## Bulldog

Grannypeg...you and DH did the right thing. There was a life at stake as well as safety issues. This is a soft place to land. I have shared more here than I ever have. Sometimes we do well at hiding the pain in our lives, hiding the sorrows that haunt us each night. But if there is something that you need to share...we care

Zoe and Sassafras: I have so much respect for anyone who recognizes they have a problem and get help for it. I am sure your journey has and is hard. Just know we love you even more for sharing. You have done so many wonderful things with your life...you are blessed and we are blessed to have you.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Marianne - So sorry to hear about your mum's confusion, that must be very hard on you too. Try and sleep whenever you get the chance, you need to stay well too.{{{hugs}}}


Ditto... Take care and we miss you too.


----------



## Southern Gal

mjs said:


> I think what are called tulip trees are tulip poplars. Blossoms with more than one color and less showy than a lot of magnolias. Leaves can be very large and sort of mapleish.


We just had a tulip poplar cut down a few wks ago. Was dead,we have lived here for 23 years and it was a old tree then.was a beautiful tree.leaves are tulip shaped and the blooms are also shaped like a tulip, very well camouflaged because they are a pale yellowish/green color. No smell though.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I have snuck in one coffee this morning, with my home-made hash brown. Then a gargle, and maybe a hot fruit tea. Ringo and I breakfast early!
> It is a drizzle outside, and I will have to encourage him out, unlike Rufus who would go out when told. Rufus is settling in well to his new home BTW. He is getting on well with Hugo, the Boodle, and Lia remarked on his tail wagging- that is a true sign he is happy- I was so glad to hear that!


So glad rufus is happy in his new home. 
How are you?


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Then this happened...


How lucky to get a shot of the parachutists. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> We went out to dinner last night and the hostess served this wonderful potato meat dish for dinner. I don't think it worries too much about calories but boy was it delicious. She says she uses it as a 'potluck' dish. (we have quite a few potlucks in our condo club house so I will use it.
> 
> *Tater tots casarole[
> 
> Thanks, that sounds good and easy.. i have saved it. I reckon my mum will like it and its a good way to red meat into her. :thumbup: We dont have tater tots but i will use thin sliced potatoes *


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> It has been quite a time. Got the news that mom was on her way to the hospital in an ambulance.
> .
> Sorry to hear your mum had to go to hospital.... i hope they have it all sorted.
> 
> Bubble wrap? Oh dear... lucky you werent hurt. Take care
> 
> :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh here is a pic of the outside sink that DH put up for me - as you can see he is not a plumber.... but it works great for cleaning the stuff you don't want to bring into the house!!! ttyl luv-AZ


Good job! I bet that will come in handy. 

Good luck with your colonoscopy ... i have one every two years.
Pretty easy really. :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Off to bed shortly, (10pm here) I'm really tired. Didn't sleep much last night as our neighbour came home about 2am (a little worse for wear I suspect! :roll: ) let his dog out then fell asleep leaving poor Tia outside. She barked and howled for about 3 hours before he woke up and let her in - much to the relief of the neighbourhood! I did try phoning, but that didn't wake him either. He had the good grace to look a bit embarrassed this morning. :evil: :lol:


 :shock: :? I hope you have peace and quiet tonight.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> OH!!! We found out who it was that had opened the gate and chased the dog out, then attempted opening the gate the second time but was approached by Buster dog so they left to go to the neighbors. A lady that works at the same company as Marla (DSM) has Chihuahua's and she caught a couple teens trying to steal them, she called the police and they told the police that they were stealing purebred looking dogs for a lady and she was reselling them. I hope the kids got a REALLY good scare and some serious disciplining and that they nail the lady behind it to the wall too. Hopefully they are the only 2 that she has working for her.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Check out this video.
> http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/places/parks-and-nature-places/coasts-and-islands/newzealand_kaikoura/


Fantastic! Amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> at one time our newspapers were full of reports of the pirates. i'm not sure why we don't hear of them anymore - maybe they have not attacked any of our ships lately.
> 
> I want us out of Iraq and Afghanistan the sooner the better. they hav been killing each other of centuries - don't think that is going to change anytime soon. it is all about the oil - forget about our boys and girls that are dying.
> 
> enough said - sorry.
> 
> sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> So glad rufus is happy in his new home.
> How are you?


I am so pleased it seems to have worked.
Just had a call from Fale, so feeling good! We have 'Call the Mid-wife' on Sundays currently- so I will be watching that. Found my garlic capsules- trying those!
Ringo is playing with a bone, and headed out a few minutes ago on his own- I guess it is a matter of the right moment.


----------



## PurpleFi

Aran said:


> PurpleFi, a large purple flower would actually look good on the shirt since it has purple lettering on a light blue background. In the past, I've tie dyed some shirts that had stains on them to make them good again.


Way to go. I tend to embroider a lot of purple flowers on my clothes - but then again I am a purpleholic!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so pleased it seems to have worked.
> Just had a call from Fale, so feeling good! We have 'Call the Mid-wife' on Sundays currently- so I will be watching that. Found my garlic capsules- trying those!
> Ringo is playing with a bone, and headed out a few minutes ago on his own- I guess it is a matter of the right moment.


Good evening Julie, Call the Midwife was made in the area I was born although I was born a bit earlier than when it was set.
Glad you had a call from Fale and Ringo is getting more adventurous.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Julie, Call the Midwife was made in the area I was born although I was born a bit earlier than when it was set.
> Glad you had a call from Fale and Ringo is getting more adventurous.


I was already in NZ by 1958. Was it as run down when you were there? That would have been after the war?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a drizzly Surrey, Mr P has just brought me a cup of coffee so I am still in bed and in no rush to get up.

Happy Sunday to everyone

Photos for today....


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Oh Aran, I can imagine you thinking that you have another shirt ruined. But here is a suggestion for your own shirt "enhancements". Take a laundry marker and outline all the stains, then write on the stain "my living experience, what is yours?" It will be one of a kind unique to you t-shirt that you created!. Zoe


Brilliant!


----------



## PurpleFi

Ezenby said:


> When I get my ducks in a row I will purchase the foreign ancestry to access records in England. DH knows ...so far... his family goes back to there. The one that came here..US.. had many children. Married within a year after the wife died. Needed someone to help raise the children. Went on to marry four times..even out lived the last wife...they didnt have children between them.


It was quite normal to remarry again after a spouses death, as you say they couldn't do it alone. I have one family member that was supposed to have gone to America around 1800s, will have to see if I can find him.


----------



## PurpleFi

Poledra65 said:


> Shirley, I love this avatar picture of you, when I see it I just smile back at you.
> :-D


I agree, a really lovely photo.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I was already in NZ by 1958. Was it as run down when you were there? That would have been after the war?


Yes it was very run down. My grandparents house had taken two direct hits in less than 2 hours during the War. Luckily no one was home, but the house was flattened. My parents moved out to Wembley in NW London, which is where I was brought up.


----------



## PurpleFi

Grannypeg, sending you peaceful vibes, you certainly did the right thing.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Yes it was very run down. My grandparents house had taken two direct hits in less than 2 hours during the War. Luckily no one was home, but the house was flattened. My parents moved out to Wembley in NW London, which is where I was brought up.


My mother found it very hard when Rotorua, near where we lived got an Air Raid siren to use as a fire alarm- it was not possible to forget all those years when it had been such a horrible reality.


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> oh Peggy - how sad for you to have to deal with something like that with your grandson. my prayers are with you and husband as well as him. It is so sad to see someone you care about getting into that trap that is sometimes so hard to get out of.(ask me how I know) Please try to get some rest and try not to worry (What a foolish thing for me to say!) You will worry but try to keep your spirits up. I hope he can get some help to get straightened out -- the sooner the better. You were wise to call the Police and paramedics - maybe that will help the message get through to him. I will be keeping you in my thoughts. It is a hard road to have someone hurt themselves when you love them. You are a wonderful person and hopefully that will help him when he realizes how he has behaved.


Well put! Shirley is so good with words... Ditto


----------



## HandyFamily

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party - 9 August 13
> 
> Lexi also needs a calculator (on sale right now for $100  which I will buy this evening for her birthday) for her advanced calculus class. It is required. I dont care how many children you have or how much money comes into the household - $100 is not always available.


I wouldn't give $100 for a calculator... unless it is platinum plated, has rocket engines and cleans the house in the free time...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=scientific+calculator&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Mine is something like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TI-36X-Texas-Instraments-Solar-Scientific-Calculator-TESTED-WORKS-WORKING-/190880705156?pt=Calculators&hash=item2c71606a84 . I've had it since... middle school, and I still use it. It will probably serve me for the rest of my life. Costs under $10. And honestly, never needed a more complicated one - or, better say, whenever I needed something more complicated, it was not a calculator, but a computer program - for solving differentiation equations etc - no calculator is good enough for stuff like that, one really needs some specific mathematical program.
And, for the record, my masters was in theoretical physical chemistry - and so is the field I work now in. So it is highly unlikely she'd need something more than this...


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Yes, Joy, that is so true. An alcoholic has to want to get out from the clutches of the alcohol and meaningless words just don't cut it. I am sober 31 years 4 months and 23 days. Life is much better sober. Zoe


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> That is helpful- yes we can get coconut oil. Don't often get it but it is available.
> This makes sense SugarSugar because while it is solid it is soft unlike Copha. In fact have alook. I have simply spooned it out of the jar.


Thanks, i will look out for it. Never seen it before.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Watching Miss Congeniality, weren't we discussing that a couple weeks ago?


 :thumbup: It was on here again last week and yep i watched it ... again.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so pleased it seems to have worked.
> Just had a call from Fale, so feeling good! We have 'Call the Mid-wife' on Sundays currently- so I will be watching that. Found my garlic capsules- trying those!
> Ringo is playing with a bone, and headed out a few minutes ago on his own- I guess it is a matter of the right moment.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Surrey, Mr P has just brought me a cup of coffee so I am still in bed and in no rush to get up.
> 
> Happy Sunday to everyone
> 
> Photos for today....


Love the photos :thumbup:


----------



## Williesied

Hi, would you share the pattern. Including the edgings .
Thank you . Willie


----------



## wannabear

Lurker 2 said:


> A quite spectacular photo from facebook- the Whale Watch site that I follow. Kaikoura seascape!


Wow! I imagine being there is really energizing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Williesied said:


> Hi, would you share the pattern. Including the edgings .
> Thank you . Willie


dear Williesed, welcome to the Knitting Tea Party!- could you explain which pattern you are looking for, it would help whoever it was posted by!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Wow! I imagine being there is really energizing.


It is a very lovely part of the world! My Bronwen and family sometimes holiday there.


----------



## jknappva

The police asked us how we felt about this before they left and I said we needed to be twenty years younger with fewer health problems to deal with a situation like this now.

I sure hope this week is much better.

Peggy[/quote]

So sorry you had to deal with this. Seems your daughter should have warned you...obviously, this isn't the first time he's done this.
I'm sure you have second thoughts about him staying with you again!!
Hope things have settled down now.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> Anywhoo...I concentrate on what I love about him and give the rest to God.Betty


You are very wise -- he might not even realize that it is difficult to live with someone who is controlling of the money to that stage -' however obviously you love him anyway-- I understand that completely. I applaud you -[/quote]

When DH was still working full time it was me who dealt with the money side of things, but now I seem to know nothing and he deals with it all! :roll: :lol: He is quite tight (although he would deny it and say it's only in comparison to me....he might have a point  :lol: ) and even told our sons, "You'd better hope your mum dies first or there'll be no money left!"


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Have you slurped anyone lately? Zoe


That is so cute....thanks, Zoe!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

mjs said:


> I think what are called tulip trees are tulip poplars. Blossoms with more than one color and less showy than a lot of magnolias. Leaves can be very large and sort of mapleish.


Not ours...they're definitely tulip magnolias...They're very showy..ours are a pretty color of pink.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Although it is of the magnolia order it is not really a magnolia as is commonly known. It is known as the tulip tree, American tulip tree, tuliptree, tulip poplar, whitewood, fiddle-tree, and yellow poplar  is the Western Hemisphere representative of the two-species genus Liriodendron, and the tallest eastern hardwood. It is native to eastern North America from Southern Ontario and Illinois eastward across southern New England and south to central Florida and Louisiana. It can grow to more than 50 m (165 feet) in virgin cove forests of the Appalachian Mountains, often with no limbs until it reaches 2530 m (80100 feet) in height, making it a very valuable timber tree. It is fast-growing, without the common problems of weak wood strength and short lifespan often seen in fast-growing species. April marks the start of the flowering period in the southern USA (except as noted below); trees at the northern limit of cultivation begin to flower in June. The flowers are pale green or yellow (rarely white), with an orange band on the tepals; they yield large quantities of nectar. The tulip tree is the state tree of Indiana, Kentucky, and Tennessee.


Ours definitely aren't those since they wouldn't make good timber trees. I've never seen a green or yellow flower on any that we think of as tulip trees....only shades of pink.

JuneK


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> at one time our newspapers were full of reports of the pirates. i'm not sure why we don't hear of them anymore - maybe they have not attacked any of our ships lately.
> 
> sam


One of my DS's friends was on patrol for pirates for a time and he said that most of the large ships have employed ex-soldiers like him and when the pirates see them on board they just turn away.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Kaye, it is because of wonderful people like yourself who make us welcome inspite of all our short-comings. The only thing with the "gone through the fire" is that an alcoholic is never really free of the fire in that we battle the blazes no one else can see. And we do battle them on a daily basis. Our hope is that we die sober and not as a drunken person. Only then will we "come out the other side" as you put it. Zoe


As a recovering alcoholic, my son says he's a 'sober alcoholic'...he realizes even though he chooses not to drink, the problem remains with him. I have so much admiration for you, Zoe, and everyone else who fights this battle each and every day!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## wannabear

Lurker 2 said:


> The dress or genuine Samoan Mu'umu'u, was something commissioned for me by Fale's niece who lives on the ancestral lands in the village- it is a brilliant way of covering all sorts, and still looking tidy.
> I am rather glad Ringo is less than pleased about the rain- last year people may remember my struggles with 'mud puppy'. His relationship with Lock next door, is very different from that with the blue heeler cross, who was their previous dog. His patrol spot is now at the front window- checking for next door (the other way) cats (they have three tabbies). I am learning the difference between 'cat frenzy' and person alert- thank goodness there is a difference !


This morning Chloe started barking at three, and she has one bark for intruders (people who knock or ring) and another bark for when she is just being noisy because she wants something. I gave up at four because clearly I was not going to sleep any more. It has rained here nearly every day for weeks, and she doesn't want to go out as she should. That leads to four o'clock emergencies. It's just as well, because last week I just gave up on the tea party. I couldn't catch up in my allowed computer time. This morning only 36 pages! Yay!


----------



## MawMaw12

lovely photos mawmaw - what are you doing in Colorado? the air is pretty thin at that altitude isn't it? (Sam wrote)


We have a house there. Believe it or not we live in a gated community at that height. Lots of humming birds and wildlife. Great neighbors. We even have a bear occasionally in the yard. Downfall is no cell service and no Internet and the nearest stores of any kind and the hospital are about 55 miles away. At our ages 79 and 73 we are feeling that our time to enjoy it is getting short but it has been great. Virginia is much closer to most of our family,stores and medical care.


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Grannypeg...you and DH did the right thing. There was a life at stake as well as safety issues. This is a soft place to land. I have shared more here than I ever have. Sometimes we do well at hiding the pain in our lives, hiding the sorrows that haunt us each night. But if there is something that you need to share...we care
> 
> Zoe and Sassafras: I have so much respect for anyone who recognizes they have a problem and get help for it. I am sure your journey has and is hard. Just know we love you even more for sharing. You have done so many wonderful things with your life...you are blessed and we are blessed to have you.


I could not have said it better, Betty. And you have my respect,too, for all that you are doing for your daughter...it shows how much love and concern you have for your family.
JuneK


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Carol I tell myself it is pay back for being such a little hellion in ways myself...LOL I have been blessed with my DDs overall they have been amazing. Love them to pieces.


But don't you find that having been a bit wild yourself you know all the tricks they try to pull?!! My friend who had been a 'good girl' was constantly horrified by the things her daughters got up to - and I didn't tell her that what they did was probably less than I had at that age!  :lol: Hopefully they all grow up and become reasonable people, although I don't think that grandparents should have to go through it all again.


----------



## KateB

Grannypeg said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh Peggy - how sad for you to have to deal with something like that with your grandson.
> 
> I believe him to be bipolar. We had similar problems with our son who is still undiagnosed - that in itself is another story. I just hope my daughter will be successful in getting help for her son. It's a long, long road out there. At the present time our son is doing alright, but we never know how long that will last or if we will eventually have to take him in again.
> 
> My daughter has a double whammy - divorced with three children - the youngest of which is Asperger's and the middle of which I believe to be bipolar. It's just so very, very sad.
> 
> 
> 
> That must be so hard for her - and for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Surrey, Mr P has just brought me a cup of coffee so I am still in bed and in no rush to get up.
> 
> Happy Sunday to everyone
> 
> Photos for today....


OK, you have out done yourself, my eyes are so happy, you are so blessed to have a place right in your home, to see, hear, and smell, all the things of nature. WOW, thanks for sharing, makes my coffee time beautiful.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Surrey, Mr P has just brought me a cup of coffee so I am still in bed and in no rush to get up.
> 
> Happy Sunday to everyone
> 
> Photos for today....


As I've said before, now my morning is complete!! Good morning, PurpleFi. We have hazy sunshine this morning but possibility of storms later in the day. Since our temps will be in the upper 80's-lower 90's F with HIGH humidity, the weather is a breeding ground for summer storms.
These are a few pictures from my sister since I have no lovely view like you and she have!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Surrey, Mr P has just brought me a cup of coffee so I am still in bed and in no rush to get up.
> 
> Happy Sunday to everyone
> 
> Photos for today....


Love the tree house and the visitors to your garden.

If someone were to bring me coffee in bed I'd stay there too. )

This morning is another sunny morning. Seth will be here again today, I have to pick him up around noon.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> As I've said before, now my morning is complete!! Good morning, PurpleFi. We have hazy sunshine this morning but possibility of storms later in the day. Since our temps will be in the upper 80's-lower 90's F with HIGH humidity, the weather is a breeding ground for summer storms.
> These are a few pictures from my sister since I have no lovely view like you and she have!
> JuneK


Beautiful, love your sunsets, so nice to see, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> As I've said before, now my morning is complete!! Good morning, PurpleFi. We have hazy sunshine this morning but possibility of storms later in the day. Since our temps will be in the upper 80's-lower 90's F with HIGH humidity, the weather is a breeding ground for summer storms.
> These are a few pictures from my sister since I have no lovely view like you and she have!
> JuneK


Thanks for sharing those are amazing. I especially like the ground rainbow.


----------



## NanaCaren

Morning coffee everyone! 

This morning I am doing a happy dance, my friend that was in hospital has messaged. He is still recovering but is at least awake more than asleep now.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee everyone!
> 
> This morning I am doing a happy dance, my friend that was in hospital has messaged. He is still recovering but is at least awake more than asleep now.


Love both of these! :thumbup: And so glad your friend's health is improving.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee everyone!
> 
> This morning I am doing a happy dance, my friend that was in hospital has messaged. He is still recovering but is at least awake more than asleep now.


Love that coffee, glad your friend is getting better.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: looks like another answered prayer


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Love both of these! :thumbup: And so glad your friend's health is improving.


I would love to learn how to make the designs on the coffee. The ones I have done haven't turned out. I was glad to have heard from him.


----------



## wannabear

Grannypeg said:


> I sure hope this week is much better.
> 
> Peggy


Me too! Will he still be there?


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Love that coffee, glad your friend is getting better.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: looks like another answered prayer


I posted another coffee but it is way too small to see. Working on getting it to show up bigger. The cup is a doughnut. Yes another answered prayer.  One of the things the power of love can do.


----------



## MawMaw12

lovely photos mawmaw - what are you doing in Colorado? the air is pretty thin at that altitude isn't it? (Sam wrote)

We have a house in a gated community there Sam. Great neighbors, 5 acre plots. Lots of wild life and humming birds. Down side no cell service, no Internet, nearest stores and hospital 55 miles away. At our ages 79 and 73 we feel our time to enjoy it is getting short. In Virginia most of our family, stores and medical care are close. Getting to be that time in life as we both have health issues.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> One of my DS's friends was on patrol for pirates for a time and he said that most of the large ships have employed ex-soldiers like him and when the pirates see them on board they just turn away.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> As I've said before, now my morning is complete!! Good morning, PurpleFi. We have hazy sunshine this morning but possibility of storms later in the day. Since our temps will be in the upper 80's-lower 90's F with HIGH humidity, the weather is a breeding ground for summer storms.
> These are a few pictures from my sister since I have no lovely view like you and she have!
> JuneK


Beautiful. Wonderful of Mr. P.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee everyone!
> 
> This morning I am doing a happy dance, my friend that was in hospital has messaged. He is still recovering but is at least awake more than asleep now.


Wonderful news on your friend, so glad he's improving. Love the coffee and the dancing lemon drop, but the coffee is spectacular. I'd love to learn how to do that also, but I doubt that I would ever be good at it, besides, the coffee probably wouldn't be in my cup long enough to add art to it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

When our kids were in high school, they needed to have a "graphing" calculator that cost over $100 -- we bought a used one from a graduating senior and then it was passed down the line and all three kids ended up using it. The youngest one took it to college with her so it is an investment that worked out well. For my purposes around the house, I use one that was being given away at the senior center....it has nice big keys and big number display.

They were in H.S. 20 almost years ago (yikes!!) so those calculators haven't changed much in price.



HandyFamily said:


> I wouldn't give $100 for a calculator... unless it is platinum plated, has rocket engines and cleans the house in the free time...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=scientific+calculator&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> Mine is something like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TI-36X-Texas-Instraments-Solar-Scientific-Calculator-TESTED-WORKS-WORKING-/190880705156?pt=Calculators&hash=item2c71606a84 . I've had it since... middle school, and I still use it. It will probably serve me for the rest of my life. Costs under $10. And honestly, never needed a more complicated one - or, better say, whenever I needed something more complicated, it was not a calculator, but a computer program - for solving differentiation equations etc - no calculator is good enough for stuff like that, one really needs some specific mathematical program.
> And, for the record, my masters was in theoretical physical chemistry - and so is the field I work now in. So it is highly unlikely she'd need something more than this...


----------



## GrandmaDi

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Just a quick pop in to see how everyone is doing and had to see this weeks recipes for sure!!
> Mom is having serious issues, I may end up taking her to the ER today, she is totally confused about where we live, who all lives here and such.
> Marianne


I was quickly reading trying to catch up after a busy few days taking care of family and saw your post. We were having the same issues with my aunt who lives in a nursing home. Came on very suddenly and was quite alarming. Ended up she had a urinary tract infection. I had no idea it could cause these type of symptoms!! Hopefully, you'll find quick answers and solutions, too. Thinking of you!


----------



## MawMaw12

Our Virginia home has become a congregating site for purple martins getting ready to migrate. They are usually gone by this time, but for some reason they are lingering this year. Very loud but very wonderful to see. A true blessing from God to have this experience.


----------



## GrandmaDi

Sam, thank you for the recipes! I've been trying to eliminate sugar from my diet. I just made the peanut butter cookies and the are really good. The peanut butter disguises the fact that you're using a sugar substitute.

Lurker, love your new avatar and am so glad to hear Rufus is doing better. I'm sure it helps to put your heart at ease, too.


----------



## GrandmaDi

Angora, I hope things are improving for your mom. Prayers and positive thoughts for all of you.


----------



## Grannypeg

jknappva said:


> As a recovering alcoholic, my son says he's a 'sober alcoholic'...he realizes even though he chooses not to drink, the problem remains with him. I have so much admiration for you, Zoe, and everyone else who fights this battle each and every day!
> 
> I applaud everyone everyone who has beaten an addiction. it is not an easy thing to do. My father was an alcoholic. We lost everything. When he quit drinking he was a very difficult person to live with. But he did go out of town and speak for A.A. for a number of years. There is always a very good side.


----------



## Grannypeg

wannabear said:


> Me too! Will he still be there?


Goodness No! His mother took him home the same day as soon as he had slept it off. He was the colour of milk when he left. My daughter said he cried for the last 3/4 of the ride home and when he got there he called us to apologize. Doesn't mean he wouldn't
do it again though.


----------



## GrandmaDi

Grannypeg, what a week you had! I always think things happen for a reason, but you often wonder what the reason is at the time! I hope things take a positive turn for your grandson.


----------



## sassafras123

Angora, Marianne healing energy to you and your Mom's.
Maya and I went on 22min. Walk at sunrise. Notice I can walk further than before and know I'll have energy to return to car. Maya flushed a coyote and made him circle wide around me. Beautiful watching Sierras change from dark to pink with sunlight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

MawMaw12 said:


> Our Virginia home has become a congregating site for purple martins getting ready to migrate. They are usually gone by this time, but for some reason they are lingering this year. Very loud but very wonderful to see. A true blessing from God to have this experience.


How amazing!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, Marianne healing energy to you and your Mom's.
> Maya and I went on 22min. Walk at sunrise. Notice I can walk further than before and know I'll have energy to return to car. Maya flushed a coyote and made him circle wide around me. Beautiful watching Sierras change from dark to pink with sunlight.


Thank you Sassafras. Sounds like precious moments for you with the Sierras changing colors. Brings back memories for me in the mountains.

Marianne, healing energy for your mother too. My mom is coming home from the hospital right now and I am heading out. Took another fall in the mulch under the pine trees but am doing good. Sore all over but not even a bruise. Soaked in some Dead Sea Salts and getting ready to head out. Glad I had the night to sleep before heading out and slept much better last night so trip should go well with beautiful weather.

Saw post on grandson and think it was Grannypeg. Know your heart is breaking. Love and healing energy to you too and for him. Sometimes our journey here on this earth is filled with pain and the worst is that of your children and grandchildren. Much love dear. For all those with addictions or loved ones with addictions, know there is love and healing energy being sent out for all of you.

For all whose posts I have missed, I send you all my best. I had better share this with you before I leave though. I learned to knit backwards. Pretty awkward with it right now but I CAN do it. :!: :!: :!: :!: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Comes in handy with entrelac so you don't have to turn your work and purl every little row.

Big Hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> When DH was still working full time it was me who dealt with the money side of things, but now I seem to know nothing and he deals with it all! :roll: :lol: He is quite tight (although he would deny it and say it's only in comparison to me....he might have a point  :lol: ) and even told our sons, "You'd better hope your mum dies first or there'll be no money left!"


 :hunf: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> One of my DS's friends was on patrol for pirates for a time and he said that most of the large ships have employed ex-soldiers like him and when the pirates see them on board they just turn away.


 :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily

Oooo, Peggy... I'm really sorry you had to go through this - but... I actually do think you were in fact a bit overreacting. He is probably a good kid, filled up with hormones - the ones that comes naturally with this age, not some taken - and not quite knowing what to do with all of them... and, also, thinking he needs to "grow up fast". And don't ever think of him judging by the words or language he used in the state of near alcohol delirium - people say that someone who is drunk says what he/she actually thinks, but that's not true. Drunk people say whatever comes first in mind - and it does not necessary need to have anything to do with the immediate surrounding / people / situation around. If he was, say, rejected by a girl, this is more likely to occupy his thoughts at this state than you, even though the girl is who knows where and you are sitting right next to him.

What you should probably have done is just leave a bucket next to him, water and maybe some juice, and give him some sweets maybe - turkish delight is best, but I doubt you would have some at the right moment. He had the straight and right mind to go throw up in the bathroom - that means he was not in fact in a dangerous intoxicated state. And - too late, of course, but... better a late advice than never - in a situation like this it is not a good think to go call on the mother, brother, police or anyone else. Since he did what he did, it means he really needed some sort of adult he could count on - one he could trust and share with... moms and dads don't count at this age. Grandmoms / dads, aunts and so on sometimes might do. But not if they told on you... And just to make sure, I'm not criticizing your actions - not one bit. I can imagine what state you were in. But... don't think bad of him. He's just in that dark phase when you are not a child anymore, but you are not an adult yet - and in between those two worlds just can't easily find your proper place...

Oh, and if he is still with you, do tell him that mixing beer with vodka is a very, very stupid thing to do - not because it is forbidden, but because leads to horrible hangovers. If one is planning on having to drink more than just a little bit, he/she should stick to the drink originally chosen. Mixing them up is... really, really unwise - and the pay-back is not somewhere in the misty far future, but a few hours later or the next day - at best.

Hope you won't be having this kind of trouble, never again.



Grannypeg said:


> Thanks Sam for the great recipes. Enjoyed your gripe too.  Sometimes there's no accounting for families. Missed most of last week's posts.
> 
> We had our 19 year old grandson here for a few days and he is a challenge for lack of a better word, or maybe that's a better word than most I could think of. He was helping out 'grandpa' scaping a fence sections to paint and clearing any bushes in the way. Things went well for two days. I am sure he brought some weed with him..and the third night about 3:00 A.M. in the morning I heard him getting louder and louder and louder and stomping around. Got Dave up to check on him and he was throwing up in the bathroom. Said he only had a couple of bottles of beer. Well Dave and I both got dressed and well I kept an eye on him Dave checked out the bedroom. He had drunk about 3/4 of a 26-er of Vodka and three bottles of beer and probably was smoking weed as well. We were up from 3:00 A.M. on. He was sometimes crawling from his bedroom to the bathroom and back as he wanted to throw up. At one point
> we had to get him out of the bathtub - he was lying down in the bathtub. Now I think we should have turned the cold water on him. Of course his language wasn't very good and most of the time we could barely understand what he was saying. by about
> 5:34 A.M., we had had enough and at times he could be threatening and was very obnoxious. I was also concerned about alcohol poisoning. I called 911 and had both the police and am ambulance come. At 6:00 A.M., I called my daughter (100 miles away). She wasn't answering, but I left a message and I also emailed her and called her cell phone too. Then called my oldest grandson (the brother) and left a message for him as well. The paramedics came first and tried to diffuse the situation and get him to make some sense. Two policemen were not long in coming either and they were great. One of the paramedics quietly mentioned taking him to the Pych Department at the hospital and I sure was hoping they would. However the police got involved and they were great as well. They finally got through to him that he was nineteen and had to make some decisions himself, giving him several options. He was telling them to cuff him and throw him in the drunk tank, and that it wasn't any big deal and they could punch him in the fact if they wanted to. And this is how it went for about twenty minutes to half an hour. In the end he decided, once he knew his mother was on the way, that he would go back to bed and sleep in off. This isn't, of course, the whole story of what he said in that state and it was really pretty sad. I am sure I could write a book.
> 
> Once over, we had many thoughts of how did we end up in this position? Obviously, it was not the first time he had done this and I am sure it won't be the last. We were completely blindsided. The police asked us how we felt about this before they left and I said we needed to be twenty years younger with fewer health problems to deal with a situation like this now.
> 
> I sure hope this week is much better.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> This morning Chloe started barking at three, and she has one bark for intruders (people who knock or ring) and another bark for when she is just being noisy because she wants something. I gave up at four because clearly I was not going to sleep any more. It has rained here nearly every day for weeks, and she doesn't want to go out as she should. That leads to four o'clock emergencies. It's just as well, because last week I just gave up on the tea party. I couldn't catch up in my allowed computer time. This morning only 36 pages! Yay!


It is tough when one is restricted so by time, and the younger generation! Thought you might have had to give up!


----------



## Designer1234

I woke up to the news that they saved that l6 year old girl who was abducted! They were in Idaho in a very remote part of the mountains. 

her abductor was killed but she is safe - thank heavens! what a tragic story.

I am so relieved for her Father and Grand parents. what a week or so they have had. Sad the Mother and Brother were killed. 

=========
It is a lovely, sunny morning here in Calgary. A nice summer day. We don't have any big plans - but might take a drive out to Tim Hortons in Cochrane (half and hour out of Calgary) just to get a good glimpse of the Rockies. On a day like today they are so glorious and there is a wonderful view from a high part of the highway of the rockies in the distance and the foothills - 

I have started sorting out stuff just in case our move next year is confirmed. We need to sort out stuff and I have accomplished a lot so far. I do hope we go to Vancouver Island with Kelly and his family. the weather is mild - 3 months of mild, rainy weather ( much like Seattle for those who know the West coast) and 9 months of lovely spring, summer and fall. the opposite of here where we get nine months of chilly to very cold weather and at the most 3 months of summer. I will admit that in some years the autumns here are nice but we can't count on it. 

It would mean Pat would not have to clean the car in bitter weather or that he would miss his daily walks. It would mean no slippery roads and 
me always cold!!! 
As I get older I like the weather less. It sounds each day more and more that we will go - health and unexpected changes permitting. 

I have been checking things out on the computer. Neither Pat or I have ever had any accidents or tickets and I was concerned we would have to take a driving test which would terrify me - we don't - our licences are renewed exactly like here. We are good drivers but I was really scared of a test as I freeze up. (silly at my age).

We have lots of time but it is a good excuse to clean out the past l5 year's extra stuff we have accumulated. We have always moved about every l5 or so years - and at one time we lived in our fifth wheel for every summer and arizona in the winter - we had our basic furniture in storage, and had trimmed everything down to just basics. Also moves New Zealand in the 70's and other major moves have helped keep our 'stuff' under control. The main place that has to be trimmed is my workshop room (2nd bedroom) I am using up a lot of my worsted yarn for flood relief articles. I doubt I will knit as much if and when we go to the coast (big If) as heavy winter wear is not needed - so I will likely go back to doing the wall hangings. I got rid of all my fabric stash so it will be fun to start 'shopping again - (I am jumping ahead of myself}.

Joy (Sassafras123 -- I applaud you as well as Zoe for managing to overcome your addiction. I think anyone who is able to do that is a very strong focused person. I am glad you are able to walk farther. soon you will be back hiking again. I love the mojave desert - Pat hiked there too. 

Well, I had better get dressed and ready for our outing. talk to you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2

MawMaw12 said:


> lovely photos mawmaw - what are you doing in Colorado? the air is pretty thin at that altitude isn't it? (Sam wrote)
> 
> We have a house there. Believe it or not we live in a gated community at that height. Lots of humming birds and wildlife. Great neighbors. We even have a bear occasionally in the yard. Downfall is no cell service and no Internet and the nearest stores of any kind and the hospital are about 55 miles away. At our ages 79 and 73 we are feeling that our time to enjoy it is getting short but it has been great. Virginia is much closer to most of our family,stores and medical care.


and of course that explains why we have not heard from you for so long!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> But don't you find that having been a bit wild yourself you know all the tricks they try to pull?!! My friend who had been a 'good girl' was constantly horrified by the things her daughters got up to - and I didn't tell her that what they did was probably less than I had at that age!  :lol: Hopefully they all grow up and become reasonable people, although I don't think that grandparents should have to go through it all again.


My older girl- Mwyffanwy used often tell me- Mother you cannot make all my mistakes for me- in other words- she had to make her own mistakes, rather than learn from mine!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> As I've said before, now my morning is complete!! Good morning, PurpleFi. We have hazy sunshine this morning but possibility of storms later in the day. Since our temps will be in the upper 80's-lower 90's F with HIGH humidity, the weather is a breeding ground for summer storms.
> These are a few pictures from my sister since I have no lovely view like you and she have!
> JuneK


your sister has a really good eye for an image!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> ==================
> I applaud you Zoe as I have said before --- my son never won the battle.


Shirley, I feel for you. Hugs and prayers for you, may God bring comfort and peace to your mind. You did what you could for your son, and the rest was up to him. Just a thought here from one artist to another, are you able to make a picture of your feelings that you had/have about your son? It would be your total expression of you to him. It can bring much resolution to your soul. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee everyone!
> 
> This morning I am doing a happy dance, my friend that was in hospital has messaged. He is still recovering but is at least awake more than asleep now.


Boy! that is some dance- glad to hear he is on the mend!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bulldog said:


> Grannypeg...you and DH did the right thing. There was a life at stake as well as safety issues. This is a soft place to land. I have shared more here than I ever have. Sometimes we do well at hiding the pain in our lives, hiding the sorrows that haunt us each night. But if there is something that you need to share...we care
> 
> Zoe and Sassafras: I have so much respect for anyone who recognizes they have a problem and get help for it. I am sure your journey has and is hard. Just know we love you even more for sharing. You have done so many wonderful things with your life...you are blessed and we are blessed to have you.


Thank you! I love all my KTP family for standing by me when I needed someone to stand with me, for holding my hand when I needed strength, for praying for me when I needed guidance, oh, gosh, for you y'all for being with me! Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gorgeous pictures. Especially love the "blocking the sun"


jknappva said:


> As I've said before, now my morning is complete!! Good morning, PurpleFi. We have hazy sunshine this morning but possibility of storms later in the day. Since our temps will be in the upper 80's-lower 90's F with HIGH humidity, the weather is a breeding ground for summer storms.
> These are a few pictures from my sister since I have no lovely view like you and she have!
> JuneK


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> My older girl- Mwyffanwy used often tell me- Mother you cannot make all my mistakes for me- in other words- she had to make her own mistakes, rather than learn from mine!


Hahaha, I really like this one!


----------



## Lurker 2

MawMaw12 said:


> Our Virginia home has become a congregating site for purple martins getting ready to migrate. They are usually gone by this time, but for some reason they are lingering this year. Very loud but very wonderful to see. A true blessing from God to have this experience.


You are so lucky having the migrating birds- I grew up at a resting point for a bird (name is just escaping me- CRAFT strikes) that migrates from here to Siberia each year- when you see a Pacific centred map you can see what an undertaking THAT is. I used disappear into a clump of rushes ( and Mum -God Bless her- always pretended she did not know I was there) and listen also to the larks- ascending and descending, watch the ducks, and the occasional black swan, and the clouds overhead... 
I am pleased to be able to report that the pair of Tui - (Parson Bird)whose favourite tree got destroyed at the neighbours behest- have found a source of food evidently in a local Eucalypt. They are great mimics- and I love the way they chortle...


----------



## 5mmdpns

HandyFamily said:


> Oooo, Peggy... I'm really sorry you had to go through this - but... I actually do think you were in fact a bit overreacting. He is probably a good kid, filled up with hormones - the ones that comes naturally with this age, not some taken - and not quite knowing what to do with all of them... and, also, thinking he needs to "grow up fast". And don't ever think of him judging by the words or language he used in the state of near alcohol delirium - people say that someone who is drunk says what he/she actually thinks, but that's not true. Drunk people say whatever comes first in mind - and it does not necessary need to have anything to do with the immediate surrounding / people / situation around. If he was, say, rejected by a girl, this is more likely to occupy his thoughts at this state than you, even though the girl is who knows where and you are sitting right next to him.
> 
> What you should probably have done is just leave a bucket next to him, water and maybe some juice, and give him some sweets maybe - turkish delight is best, but I doubt you would have some at the right moment. He had the straight and right mind to go throw up in the bathroom - that means he was not in fact in a dangerous intoxicated state. And - too late, of course, but... better a late advice than never - in a situation like this it is not a good think to go call on the mother, brother, police or anyone else. Since he did what he did, it means he really needed some sort of adult he could count on - one he could trust and share with... moms and dads don't count at this age. Grandmoms / dads, aunts and so on sometimes might do. But not if they told on you... And just to make sure, I'm not criticizing your actions - not one bit. I can imagine what state you were in. But... don't think bad of him. He's just in that dark phase when you are not a child anymore, but you are not an adult yet - and in between those two worlds just can't easily find your proper place...
> 
> Oh, and if he is still with you, do tell him that mixing beer with vodka is a very, very stupid thing to do - not because it is forbidden, but because leads to horrible hangovers. If one is planning on having to drink more than just a little bit, he/she should stick to the drink originally chosen. Mixing them up is... really, really unwise - and the pay-back is not somewhere in the misty far future, but a few hours later or the next day - at best.
> 
> Hope you won't be having this kind of trouble, never again.


I am speaking as an alcoholic, GrannyPeg did exactly right by her grandson and she called it perfectly. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

GrandmaDi said:


> Sam, thank you for the recipes! I've been trying to eliminate sugar from my diet. I just made the peanut butter cookies and the are really good. The peanut butter disguises the fact that you're using a sugar substitute.
> 
> Lurker, love your new avatar and am so glad to hear Rufus is doing better. I'm sure it helps to put your heart at ease, too.


Thank you, Di! It has made for a very much quieter life without Rufus- and the constant 'fighting' (mostly play fighting) that the two indulged in. It is good to know his tail wag is in full swing! And that the two ladies like the deterrent that he is to intruders, just because of his size!
It also helps to know that they can give him the Veterinary treatment he needed.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> jknappva said:
> 
> 
> 
> As a recovering alcoholic, my son says he's a 'sober alcoholic'...he realizes even though he chooses not to drink, the problem remains with him. I have so much admiration for you, Zoe, and everyone else who fights this battle each and every day!
> 
> I applaud everyone everyone who has beaten an addiction. it is not an easy thing to do. My father was an alcoholic. We lost everything. When he quit drinking he was a very difficult person to live with. But he did go out of town and speak for A.A. for a number of years. There is always a very good side.
> 
> 
> 
> That is very true, what you say. We did not lose everything- it was my Mum who lost out the worst when he (my dad- also alcoholic- after enforced sobering) forced splitting the family farm. Dad became very secretive for many years after sobering- but I am glad to be able to say that I was very good friends with both my parents by the end of their lives- It is not easy growing up in an alcoholic's household!
Click to expand...


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> I am posting here early to say I wish all of you to have a guardian angel to watch over you and keep you safe. Since I can't send one to everyone, it will have to do to look at her right here
> 
> Kathy, she is beautiful. Couldn't get the pattern to pull up but think I have it in one of my files. Copied picture of yours. Really like it. Such a sweet little happy. Will have to get some variegated threads.


Hi Betty! Sorry you couldn't get to the pattern. If you would like, send me a PM with your e-mail address and I will attach the pattern to you. Since the pattern was free, I copied and pasted it into my word processing. I'd be glad to pass the pattern along to you


----------



## Designer1234

HandyFamily said:


> in a situation like this it is not a good think to go call on the mother, brother, police or anyone else. Since he did what he did, it means he really needed some sort of adult he could count on - one he could trust and share with... moms and dads don't count at this age. Grandmoms / dads, aunts and so on sometimes might do. But not if they told on you...
> Hope you won't be having this kind of trouble, never again.


I think that it would depend on the history, and the young person. Sometimes a wake up call will help young people get the idea that it is not a good thing to drink yourself to a state passing out - throwing up, and all the other things he did. He could have poisoned himself. - I have been through it and I wish I had taken a more serious step when my 
son was first showing signs of having problems. Pat saw he was in trouble long before I accepted it and if I had listened to him we might have somehow stopped his behaviour when he could still stop. I don't necessarily believe that would have done it as there are addictions in our family - all generations on both sides - I believed as you do and by the time the problems had magnified it was too late. I believe now that the sooner he is given a wake up call the better for him. It might not do any good but it also might do a lot of good. I think we have to look at so many things to make a decision like this.

We do the best we can with what we have to deal with. I feel that you did the correct thing - maybe it will be a wake up call.

I have learned that enabling this type of activity does not help - it hurts. 40 years of dealing with a son who was an addict teaches you a lot - which you wish you had known during the process. I know I did not help by refusing to believe that he had a problem and also the fact that I took his word that there wasn't a problem when it was because I wouldn't face that there was a problem.

Each family has to deal with things the way they feel they should. so sad though and I pray he straightens out. I think you have to do what you feel best - and not all people feel the same way about what to do.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for sharing those are amazing. I especially like the ground rainbow.


Thanks, I don't think my sister can take a photo from her back deck/yard that isn't beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> too funny - I always thought the cat going everywhere she shouldn't was part of have the cat. lol
> 
> sam


I tend to agree, Sam, but NOT on my the kitchen counters/kitchen table. My germ-o-phobe (former nurse) mom would be screeching at me in a dream from Heaven if she knew I allowed Cocoa to do that - lol.


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful, love your sunsets, so nice to see, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


My sister loves to share her photos. She never goes anywhere without her camera...well, maybe the bathroom! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## GrandmaDi

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Di! It has made for a very much quieter life without Rufus- and the constant 'fighting' (mostly play fighting) that the two indulged in. It is good to know his tail wag is in full swing! And that the two ladies like the deterrent that he is to intruders, just because of his size!
> It also helps to know that they can give him the Veterinary treatment he needed.


I know it was a difficult decision for you, but it sounds like it worked out as best as it could have. The two ladies are lucky that they can love Rufus, too. You gave them a great gift.


----------



## Pontuf

Any word from Marianne?


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee everyone!
> 
> This morning I am doing a happy dance, my friend that was in hospital has messaged. He is still recovering but is at least awake more than asleep now.


That's great to hear!! Love your happy dance...if I had that cup of coffee, I'd be "chair-dancing"! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## GrandmaDi

June, the picture of the ground rainbow is amazing. I have never seen one and didn't know this could happen. It looks like a rainbow hug!


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> Hashbrowns would work too-- I think I will try it with grated potatoes as hashbrowns -- It was really a nice meal and not a difficult one.


Love, love, love to make tater tot hotdish in the cooler weather. DS is a big eater so if I know he is coming, I get the BIG casserole dish out and corn, carrots and green beans go in the bottom. Then sometimes I do one-half of the casserole pan with the hamburger/soup mixture and the other half with a shredded chicken/soup mixture and tater tots to cover. Our family likes to put the cheese on top at the table, for some reason...DS likes the tater tots really crispy - lol. Sure is a soothing, stick-to-your-ribs meal and you know how us Minnesotans love our hotdish (casserole)


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Angora, Marianne healing energy to you and your Mom's.
> Maya and I went on 22min. Walk at sunrise. Notice I can walk further than before and know I'll have energy to return to car. Maya flushed a coyote and made him circle wide around me. Beautiful watching Sierras change from dark to pink with sunlight.


That is so good to hear, Joy- that you were able to walk so far! And what a brilliant defence your Maya is (Maya is the Dobie?) they are so protective of their humans! Like my Ringo, but I worry so about the Mastiff that has taken to wandering locally- it would be such an unequal fight!


----------



## jknappva

MawMaw12 said:


> Our Virginia home has become a congregating site for purple martins getting ready to migrate. They are usually gone by this time, but for some reason they are lingering this year. Very loud but very wonderful to see. A true blessing from God to have this experience.


Looks like you might have to add onto your marten apartment buildings!! 
juneK


----------



## HandyFamily

5mmdpns said:


> I am speaking as an alcoholic, GrannyPeg did exactly right by her grandson and she called it perfectly. Zoe


Sorry - you are probably right, I don't have this point of view...

On the other hand - from the view point of someone who is not an alcoholic, but had, in my time, probably more at a time than anyone else here - without it being a problem, getting intoxicated or something - hm... and probably at younger age too - I think that ever experiencing an overreaction like that could have had driven me to alcohol - I'm not sure of it, but... it very well could have backfired. I can't be "sure-sure" - I was pretty unstable back then - and it was more like 15 years old for me, at 19 I was more or less established as a person, and more than less - but that's more because of the global political circumstances than some sort of my own great achievement... and boys do get all hormone-y later than girls in general... My point is that boys and girls who will not turn alcoholic do need some space and credit - but than how is one to distinguish which boy/girl will or will not overdo it, that I don't know. Perhaps there are some clues... but if so, I don't know them. Wish I did - my son is 6 now, but that's just 6 away from 12... and this number frightens me.


----------



## jknappva

Angora1 said:


> Thank you Sassafras. Sounds like precious moments for you with the Sierras changing colors. Brings back memories for me in the mountains.
> 
> Marianne, healing energy for your mother too. My mom is coming home from the hospital right now and I am heading out. Took another fall in the mulch under the pine trees but am doing good. Sore all over but not even a bruise. Soaked in some Dead Sea Salts and getting ready to head out. Glad I had the night to sleep before heading out and slept much better last night so trip should go well with beautiful weather.
> 
> So glad to hear your mom is coming home. Please be careful driving. And stay on your feet.....glad the Salt helped with the pain of falling.
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I woke up to the news that they saved that l6 year old girl who was abducted! They were in Idaho in a very remote part of the mountains.
> 
> her abductor was killed but she is safe - thank heavens! what a tragic story.
> 
> I am so relieved for her Father and Grand parents. what a week or so they have had. Sad the Mother and Brother were killed.
> 
> =========
> It is a lovely, sunny morning here in Calgary. A nice summer day. We don't have any big plans - but might take a drive out to Tim Hortons in Cochrane (half and hour out of Calgary) just to get a good glimpse of the Rockies. On a day like today they are so glorious and there is a wonderful view from a high part of the highway of the rockies in the distance and the foothills -
> 
> I have started sorting out stuff just in case our move next year is confirmed. We need to sort out stuff and I have accomplished a lot so far. I do hope we go to Vancouver Island with Kelly and his family. the weather is mild - 3 months of mild, rainy weather ( much like Seattle for those who know the West coast) and 9 months of lovely spring, summer and fall. the opposite of here where we get nine months of chilly to very cold weather and at the most 3 months of summer. I will admit that in some years the autumns here are nice but we can't count on it.
> 
> It would mean Pat would not have to clean the car in bitter weather or that he would miss his daily walks. It would mean no slippery roads and
> me always cold!!!
> As I get older I like the weather less. It sounds each day more and more that we will go - health and unexpected changes permitting.
> 
> I have been checking things out on the computer. Neither Pat or I have ever had any accidents or tickets and I was concerned we would have to take a driving test which would terrify me - we don't - our licences are renewed exactly like here. We are good drivers but I was really scared of a test as I freeze up. (silly at my age).
> 
> We have lots of time but it is a good excuse to clean out the past l5 year's extra stuff we have accumulated. We have always moved about every l5 or so years - and at one time we lived in our fifth wheel for every summer and arizona in the winter - we had our basic furniture in storage, and had trimmed everything down to just basics. Also moves New Zealand in the 70's and other major moves have helped keep our 'stuff' under control. The main place that has to be trimmed is my workshop room (2nd bedroom) I am using up a lot of my worsted yarn for flood relief articles. I doubt I will knit as much if and when we go to the coast (big If) as heavy winter wear is not needed - so I will likely go back to doing the wall hangings. I got rid of all my fabric stash so it will be fun to start 'shopping again - (I am jumping ahead of myself}.
> 
> Joy (Sassafras123 -- I applaud you as well as Zoe for managing to overcome your addiction. I think anyone who is able to do that is a very strong focused person. I am glad you are able to walk farther. soon you will be back hiking again. I love the mojave desert - Pat hiked there too.
> 
> Well, I had better get dressed and ready for our outing. talk to you all later.


I had not heard or seen the news this morning...so thanks for posting that about the abducted girl. Sad situation but glad she's safe.
I really hope the move comes about...you sound so excited about it. I'm not quite as old as you are (but closing fast!LOL!)
and but would hate the idea of 9 months of winter. Our summers are hot and humid but our 3 months of winter are not that bad. If we get snow, it's usually gone within a couple of days. And since we're usually warned in advance, we don't have to go out for groceries.
so excited for you.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> your sister has a really good eye for an image!


I agree!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you! I love all my KTP family for standing by me when I needed someone to stand with me, for holding my hand when I needed strength, for praying for me when I needed guidance, oh, gosh, for you y'all for being with me! Zoe


And you do the same for all of us.
Cyber-hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Gorgeous pictures. Especially love the "blocking the sun"


So glad you're enjoying my sister's photos. I always look forward to them.
Have you heard from Marianne in the last day or so since she took her mother to the ER?
Really concerned for her and her mom.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

gottastch said:


> I tend to agree, Sam, but NOT on my the kitchen counters/kitchen table. My germ-o-phobe (former nurse) mom would be screeching at me in a dream from Heaven if she knew I allowed Cocoa to do that - lol.


I know what you mean -- my Mom was very proper about manners, and other things - I some times think she is in heaven pointing down at me and saying ""you know better than that"! Or just pointing at me and shaking her head - no - no! :wink: :roll:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very true, what you say. We did not lose everything- it was my Mum who lost out the worst when he (my dad- also alcoholic- after enforced sobering) forced splitting the family farm. Dad became very secretive for many years after sobering- but I am glad to be able to say that I was very good friends with both my parents by the end of their lives- It is not easy growing up in an alcoholic's household!


I was fortunate in the fact that my father didn't like the taste of alcohol so never drank anything. And I seem to have inherited his dislike for the taste of anything alcoholic. Unfortunately, my son inherited his addiction from his father. Although we never lost everything but it was still hard to live with.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> Any word from Marianne?


I heard from her and it sounds as if things are doing better with her MOM. I see from this morning that she did post.


----------



## HandyFamily

Designer1234 said:


> I think that it would depend on the history, and the young person. Sometimes a wake up call will help young people get the idea that it is not a good thing to drink yourself to a state passing out - throwing up, and all the other things he did. He could have poisoned himself. - I have been through it and I wish I had taken a more serious step when my
> son was first showing signs of having problems. Pat saw he was in trouble long before I accepted it and if I had listened to him we might have somehow stopped his behaviour when he could still stop. I don't necessarily believe that would have done it as there are addictions in our family - all generations on both sides - I believed as you do and by the time the problems had magnified it was too late. I believe now that the sooner he is given a wake up call the better for him. It might not do any good but it also might do a lot of good. I think we have to look at so many things to make a decision like this.
> 
> We do the best we can with what we have to deal with. I feel that you did the correct thing - maybe it will be a wake up call.
> 
> I have learned that enabling this type of activity does not help - it hurts. 40 years of dealing with a son who was an addict teaches you a lot - which you wish you had known during the process. I know I did not help by refusing to believe that he had a problem and also the fact that I took his word that there wasn't a problem when it was because I wouldn't face that there was a problem.
> 
> Each family has to deal with things the way they feel they should. so sad though and I pray he straightens out. I think you have to do what you feel best - and not all people feel the same way about what to do.


I'm so, so sorry...

It's always easy to see the crosspoint when we turn back - but... sometimes I think that everything we do or not do, say or not say, as parents or grandparents, seen later, from the distance of time, turns to be the wrong one...


----------



## jknappva

GrandmaDi said:


> June, the picture of the ground rainbow is amazing. I have never seen one and didn't know this could happen. It looks like a rainbow hug!


Neither did I...my sister said perhaps she should call it a 'water' rainbow since it was over water....wonder if it hid that mythical 'pot of gold'!!?
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> I had not heard or seen the news this morning...so thanks for posting that about the abducted girl. Sad situation but glad she's safe.
> I really hope the move comes about...you sound so excited about it. I'm not quite as old as you are (but closing fast!LOL!)
> and but would hate the idea of 9 months of winter. Our summers are hot and humid but our 3 months of winter are not that bad. If we get snow, it's usually gone within a couple of days. And since we're usually warned in advance, we don't have to go out for groceries.
> so excited for you.
> JuneK


Winter here is easier to take for the young- who love to ski and skate etc. (been there done that) but for people who are old it is a difficult time. I love the flowers, and the beautiful views on Vancouver Island. Being on an island won't be a problem for us as we have no relatives that we would visit aside from a flying trip. It is hard on younger families if they want to go to the mainland quite often as the ferries are awfully expensive. my son and his family are employed by Air Canada and when he retires his passes will still carry on after he finishes.

I love the spring on the coast - the blossoms in Feb.! the gardens with azalias and other flowering plants you never see here. It will be a great adventure for us. We are just so thankful that they want us with them.

Kelly arrived over with a pail of raspberries which I froze - they have raspberries along the fence in their back yard.
we will eat them with waffles, and ice cream and by themselves. they get such a good crop although it is late this year. Best about that - our little grand daughter picked them all for us -- she informed me that there are 
'thousands' and she will pick more for us.

So nice to have fresh raspberries !


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> I tend to agree, Sam, but NOT on my the kitchen counters/kitchen table. My germ-o-phobe (former nurse) mom would be screeching at me in a dream from Heaven if she knew I allowed Cocoa to do that - lol.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> I agree!
> JuneK


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

HandyFamily said:


> I'm so, so sorry...
> 
> It's always easy to see the crosspoint when we turn back - but... sometimes I think that everything we do or not do, say or not say, as parents or grandparents, seen later, from the distance of time, turns to be the wrong one...


You are so right - there is no right way to deal with some things. Don't for a minute think I was being critical of your opinion -- I think I am looking at it from my experiences . we make mistakes and we look back and see things from our own perspective. I would likely agree l00% with you if I hadn't had the experiences we had. No one is right and no one is wrong - we just do the best we can.

By the way, I love all the wonderful knitting projects you do -- you are so talented. It is nice that you join us from so far away from where I live in Alberta Canada -- (way out in western Canada -wonderful place, this forum.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I heard from her and she is doing okay. I see she slept for 7 hours so that will be good for her.


good to hear.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just stopping in for a quick "hi" and to let you all know that you are in my thoughts and prayers even though I've not been on much these last few days. Angora, safe travels and hope your Mom is better; Marianne---same to you and hope you get lots of sleep and Mom gets much better. Caren, doing the happy dance with you...that's good news on your friend.

Peg--I think you absolutely did the right things...as grandparents, we walk a fine line -- glad your DD got there and took the situation in hand.

So sorry to hear that so many of my KP friends' lives have been so difficult due to alcohol's horrid effects...prayers for continued sobriety.

GagesMom--so sorry to hear about the house; hope that it's a new door opening up lots of opportunities and good things for you and your family.

Shirley, the trip to WA sounds perfect...hope it comes to pass.

Julie--good news on Rufus and that Ringo is settling in. I'm with you, a mastiff would scare me too!

DH is off on his fishing trip so I have lots of time to just do what I want when I want!! I've been tackling the two piles next to the printer - one with recipes and one with patterns. I have a 2-draw file cabinet that I'm going to organize and fill. It will probably take me a very long time.

Stitches MW was fantastic and the knitting/beading class with Betsy Hershberg (Betsy Beads) was awesome. I'm going to take what I did in class all apart and start over now that I know what I'm doing. It's only about a 3-4 hours project so taking 1/2 hour or so to take it apart and make it look nice won't be so bad. I'll post a picture when I'm all done. My problem was with splitting of the silk cording...but by the third row, it was looking good...the cast on row is the very edge of a bracelet so I do want that row to look very nice.

There weren't as many vendors as in past years, but that just gave the browsers more room to maneuver...many more participants it seemed. I looked mostly for yarn for socks and found some with buffalo to try out. I looked for proper yarn for the wedding shawl and the Royal Baby blanket, but didn't find anything I liked. I'm thinking that it should be some cotton blend and white---but other than that I don't know---any suggestions?

I ended up with the sore throat and cough again so am laying low and drinking lots of fluids.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Neither did I...my sister said perhaps she should call it a 'water' rainbow since it was over water....wonder if it hid that mythical 'pot of gold'!!?
> JuneK


We could go check. :lol: :idea: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

GrandmaDi said:


> I know it was a difficult decision for you, but it sounds like it worked out as best as it could have. The two ladies are lucky that they can love Rufus, too. You gave them a great gift.


That is a good way of looking at it! Salves my conscience!


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Sorry - you are probably right, I don't have this point of view...
> 
> On the other hand - from the view point of someone who is not an alcoholic, but had, in my time, probably more at a time than anyone else here - without it being a problem, getting intoxicated or something - hm... and probably at younger age too - I think that ever experiencing an overreaction like that could have had driven me to alcohol - I'm not sure of it, but... it very well could have backfired. I can't be "sure-sure" - I was pretty unstable back then - and it was more like 15 years old for me, at 19 I was more or less established as a person, and more than less - but that's more because of the global political circumstances than some sort of my own great achievement... and boys do get all hormone-y later than girls in general... My point is that boys and girls who will not turn alcoholic do need some space and credit - but than how is one to distinguish which boy/girl will or will not overdo it, that I don't know. Perhaps there are some clues... but if so, I don't know them. Wish I did - my son is 6 now, but that's just 6 away from 12... and this number frightens me.


and another 6 is eighteen, and in my experience that was the really hard time! Certainly I had not anticipated the extent to which the older girl in particular would 'kick against the pricks' to put it in horse riding terms.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I agree!
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> OK, you have out done yourself, my eyes are so happy, you are so blessed to have a place right in your home, to see, hear, and smell, all the things of nature. WOW, thanks for sharing, makes my coffee time beautiful.


Always glad to share x


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I was fortunate in the fact that my father didn't like the taste of alcohol so never drank anything. And I seem to have inherited his dislike for the taste of anything alcoholic. Unfortunately, my son inherited his addiction from his father. Although we never lost everything but it was still hard to live with.
> JuneK


The ex use to drink secretively- vodka so I could not smell it- he knew I would know if it was beer or whiskey- he could put away a large quantity of wine- but now it is cannabis that he consumes- claims I should too- mind you, claims the whole world should!- I think there is a definite 'addictive' personality, which I seem to have chosen in both marriages. Perhaps seeking the pattern of my father, if one is going to go Psychoanalytic...


----------



## PurpleFi

MawMaw12 said:


> Our Virginia home has become a congregating site for purple martins getting ready to migrate. They are usually gone by this time, but for some reason they are lingering this year. Very loud but very wonderful to see. A true blessing from God to have this experience.


I love the photos. Not seen nesting boxes like that before. WOW!


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> As I've said before, now my morning is complete!! Good morning, PurpleFi. We have hazy sunshine this morning but possibility of storms later in the day. Since our temps will be in the upper 80's-lower 90's F with HIGH humidity, the weather is a breeding ground for summer storms.
> These are a few pictures from my sister since I have no lovely view like you and she have!
> JuneK


Gorgeous photos June, the sun has come out and we have spent the day in the garden. I have been chasing butterflies trying to get them to stay still long enough to photograph!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Winter here is easier to take for the young- who love to ski and skate etc. (been there done that) but for people who are old it is a difficult time. I love the flowers, and the beautiful views on Vancouver Island. Being on an island won't be a problem for us as we have no relatives that we would visit aside from a flying trip. It is hard on younger families if they want to go to the mainland quite often as the ferries are awfully expensive. my son and his family are employed by Air Canada and when he retires his passes will still carry on after he finishes.
> 
> I love the spring on the coast - the blossoms in Feb.! the gardens with azalias and other flowering plants you never see here. It will be a great adventure for us. We are just so thankful that they want us with them.
> 
> Kelly arrived over with a pail of raspberries which I froze - they have raspberries along the fence in their back yard.
> we will eat them with waffles, and ice cream and by themselves. they get such a good crop although it is late this year. Best about that - our little grand daughter picked them all for us -- she informed me that there are
> 'thousands' and she will pick more for us.
> 
> So nice to have fresh raspberries !


Shirley, it sounds as if this could be a really good move, and as you have said previously, you've had practise with major moves- just make sure your work room comes with you!


----------



## PurpleFi

Caren, cool coffee and continued recovery for you friend :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Just stopping in for a quick "hi" and to let you all know that you are in my thoughts and prayers even though I've not been on much these last few days. Angora, safe travels and hope your Mom is better; Marianne---same to you and hope you get lots of sleep and Mom gets much better. Caren, doing the happy dance with you...that's good news on your friend.
> 
> Peg--I think you absolutely did the right things...as grandparents, we walk a fine line -- glad your DD got there and took the situation in hand.
> 
> So sorry to hear that so many of my KP friends' lives have been so difficult due to alcohol's horrid effects...prayers for continued sobriety.
> 
> GagesMom--so sorry to hear about the house; hope that it's a new door opening up lots of opportunities and good things for you and your family.
> 
> Shirley, the trip to WA sounds perfect...hope it comes to pass.
> 
> Julie--good news on Rufus and that Ringo is settling in. I'm with you, a mastiff would scare me too!
> 
> DH is off on his fishing trip so I have lots of time to just do what I want when I want!! I've been tackling the two piles next to the printer - one with recipes and one with patterns. I have a 2-draw file cabinet that I'm going to organize and fill. It will probably take me a very long time.
> 
> Stitches MW was fantastic and the knitting/beading class with Betsy Hershberg (Betsy Beads) was awesome. I'm going to take what I did in class all apart and start over now that I know what I'm doing. It's only about a 3-4 hours project so taking 1/2 hour or so to take it apart and make it look nice won't be so bad. I'll post a picture when I'm all done. My problem was with splitting of the silk cording...but by the third row, it was looking good...the cast on row is the very edge of a bracelet so I do want that row to look very nice.
> 
> There weren't as many vendors as in past years, but that just gave the browsers more room to maneuver...many more participants it seemed. I looked mostly for yarn for socks and found some with buffalo to try out. I looked for proper yarn for the wedding shawl and the Royal Baby blanket, but didn't find anything I liked. I'm thinking that it should be some cotton blend and white---but other than that I don't know---any suggestions?
> 
> I ended up with the sore throat and cough again so am laying low and drinking lots of fluids.


Which is all sounding very positive! Apart from the throat- I wonder if that can be transmitted virtually!?


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> My sister loves to share her photos. She never goes anywhere without her camera...well, maybe the bathroom! LOL!
> JuneK


I take mine in the bathroom - good view of the birds in the trees from there :roll:


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> Shirley, I feel for you. Hugs and prayers for you, may God bring comfort and peace to your mind. You did what you could for your son, and the rest was up to him. Just a thought here from one artist to another, are you able to make a picture of your feelings that you had/have about your son? It would be your total expression of you to him. It can bring much resolution to your soul. Zoe


Here is the wall hanging I made in memory of Rob. He loved eagles. I am also showing the only picture I have of two bald eagles I thread painted. they were used as patches on his motorcycle jacket and his friend got one too. Sorry but it was a collage of some of my work. the two eagles are there


----------



## Lurker 2

the needle point I did while grieving my girl, with in the first year.

The photo is slightly lop sided because of where it is hanging.


----------



## Grannypeg

Handy Family - we went through this with our own son. We believe him to be bipolar and this grandson as well. We are not over-reacting, nor do we judge his behaviour by his drug/alcohol induced state. There is a real good kid in there who one day may want to come out. It took our son until he was thirty to try to clean up his act. It doesn't mean he is not bipolar; it just means he is not doing hard drugs, and he only has a couple of beer on occasion. My grandson told the police he knows he has mental health issues. He has also told his mother he knows there is something wrong with his head. His family doctor has him on the list for an appointment at the Royal Ottawa Psychiatric Hospital in Ottawa but it could be over a year before he gets in.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the wall hanging I made in memory of Rob. He loved eagles. I am also showing the only picture I have of two bald eagles I thread painted. they were used as patches on his motorcycle jacket and his friend got one too. Sorry but it was a collage of some of my work. the two eagles are there


Beautiful Shirley! Those with addictions always long to be able to soar above it all much like the eagles. They always glide so effortlessly through the air catching the updrafts. I have lots of bald eagles around my section of the country. How about you? Thank you for sharing your part of your son Rob with us! Speaking for myself, I know the agonizing he went through with his alcoholism, and at the same time it encourages me to never go back into the alcoholic state I was in when I was drinking. Us alcoholics do get strength from other alcoholics to remain sober. Zoe 
My song that brings my desires of freedom to words. And I do fly as the eagles but I know that I can crash if the updrafts are not strong enough to hold me. Often you are all my updrafts. Thank you.




Eagle Song

I stood and watched an eagle fly
Spread his wings and soar across the sky
So gracefully he flew
Rising effortlessly
I wanted to know just how to be free

Tiny fingers curled 'round mine
Perfectly formed; new born
The image of two
Infinite mystery
I wanted to know were life comes from

What human intellect can't sway
Must be explained this way
Earth wisdom, religions of men
Searched without end to fill the spirit house within
Simplicity of God somehow escapes man

I reach for the eternal one
Creation he was waiting to review
His purpose in me
He said this is were life begins
I made your spirit to glide on the wind

Come let's fly on the wind
Come on let's fly on the wind
On the wind


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> the needle point I did while grieving my girl, with in the first year.
> 
> The photo is slightly lop sided because of where it is hanging.


Beautiful!


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> the needle point I did while grieving my girl, with in the first year.
> 
> The photo is slightly lop sided because of where it is hanging.


That is a beautiful memorial to your daughter. So sorry you had such sadness.


----------



## HandyFamily

Designer1234 said:


> You are so right - there is no right way to deal with some things. Don't for a minute think I was being critical of your opinion -- I think I am looking at it from my experiences . we make mistakes and we look back and see things from our own perspective. I would likely agree l00% with you if I hadn't had the experiences we had. No one is right and no one is wrong - we just do the best we can.
> 
> By the way, I love all the wonderful knitting projects you do -- you are so talented. It is nice that you join us from so far away from where I live in Alberta Canada -- (way out in western Canada -wonderful place, this forum.


Oh, don't worry, I saw your words as they were - and my reply was because... well. because I've been questioning my decisions lately - and... I think they were right at the time, but I'm not sure they were right overall - my son has a really deep sleep and he never wakes to pee. Most nits he doesn't need to - he holds it fine and has no physical (took him to check that) or philological (he did see a children's psychologist) problems - but still, whenever he needs to get up to pee, he doesn't. He sleeps really very deeply. So, like maybe 2 - 3 years ago some friends told me I could try to weak him up each night - because he never actually had a "weak-up" accident, he stopped using dypers at age of 2 years and 2 month - it was his own decision, his own timing, I never had to remind him to go, actually, we had one of those small children's sits with a step to climb, so... I didn't even have to take him. But in all his life he only woke to go once, and he was more thirsty than anything else. So... was I right not to disturb his sleep when he was small and possibly create some night fears - which can happen sometimes - or was I wrong because he continued having a really deep sleep he doesn't wakes from when he needs to pee?
I... don't know, I guess - but I'm pretty sure I would have been wrong whichever I choose...

PP
Oh, and thank you so, so much for liking my things!


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> Shirley, I feel for you. Hugs and prayers for you, may God bring comfort and peace to your mind. You did what you could for your son, and the rest was up to him. Just a thought here from one artist to another, are you able to make a picture of your feelings that you had/have about your son? It would be your total expression of you to him. It can bring much resolution to your soul. Zoe


Here is one of my wall hangings I made for him-- Rob loved eagles and I did one of an eagle flying in a winter scene. I will see if I can find a picture of it. He was in my mind for a lot of the wall hangings I did. That was one reason I couldn't do any more after he died . couldn't even use the sewing machine. thanks to TP I am getting more and more ready to do some sewing - however, I so enjoy the workshops it is now a time thing. He loved this wall hanging - said it made him feel a closeness and my love. also said it made him feel peaceful.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> the needle point I did while grieving my girl, with in the first year.
> 
> The photo is slightly lop sided because of where it is hanging.


Julie - it is wonderful. It does bring comfort doesn't it.

So many of us have lost a child -- or more than one child. We are a sisterhood aren't we?


----------



## Grannypeg

Beautiful work from a mother who loved her son dearly. Your wall hangings are simply gorgeous.



Designer1234 said:


> His brother has one of my wall hangings -- Rob loved eagles and I did one of an eagle flying in a winter scene. I will see if I can find a picture of it. He was in my mind for a lot of the wall hangings I did. That was one reason I couldn't do any more after he died . couldn't even use the sewing machine. thanks to TP I am getting more and more ready to do some sewing - however, I so enjoy the workshops it is now a time thing.


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> and another 6 is eighteen, and in my experience that was the really hard time! Certainly I had not anticipated the extent to which the older girl in particular would 'kick against the pricks' to put it in horse riding terms.


Oh, come on, don't frighten me more than I am already... 

The thought of having a puberty kid gives me the creeps... brrrr... and time seems to fly so fast!


----------



## Grannypeg

To those whose husbands do the shopping and are cheap - my husband has done the shopping for the last fifteen years (he took early retirement) but I can't say he is really cheap. If I tell him he didn't get this, this or this and I need them, he will get them the next day. Not getting them is his way of wondering if I really need them, but he does get them in the end.  I am still working, so he really doesn't question my spending on yarn - ohh the stash - but there is a lot of stash he doesn't know about, not the cost.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Beautiful!


thank you!

A favourite shot of my darling while I was back at Art School doing what I wanted- before he got me pregnant again.


----------



## 5mmdpns

A Sunday hug for you all! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> That is a beautiful memorial to your daughter. So sorry you had such sadness.


Thanks Martina! I introduced it at that point, because my daughter's addiction was Panadol- forgotten the American term for it- darowil knows, but she will be asleep.


----------



## Grannypeg

This is beautiful Zoe.





Eagle Song

I stood and watched an eagle fly
Spread his wings and soar across the sky
So gracefully he flew
Rising effortlessly
I wanted to know just how to be free

Tiny fingers curled 'round mine
Perfectly formed; new born
The image of two
Infinite mystery
I wanted to know were life comes from

What human intellect can't sway
Must be explained this way
Earth wisdom, religions of men
Searched without end to fill the spirit house within
Simplicity of God somehow escapes man

I reach for the eternal one
Creation he was waiting to review
His purpose in me
He said this is were life begins
I made your spirit to glide on the wind

Come let's fly on the wind
Come on let's fly on the wind
On the wind[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, don't worry, I saw your words as they were - and my reply was because... well. because I've been questioning my decisions lately - and... I think they were right at the time, but I'm not sure they were right overall - my son has a really deep sleep and he never wakes to pee. Most nits he doesn't need to - he holds it fine and has no physical (took him to check that) or philological (he did see a children's psychologist) problems - but still, whenever he needs to get up to pee, he doesn't. He sleeps really very deeply. So, like maybe 2 - 3 years ago some friends told me I could try to weak him up each night - because he never actually had a "weak-up" accident, he stopped using dypers at age of 2 years and 2 month - it was his own decision, his own timing, I never had to remind him to go, actually, we had one of those small children's sits with a step to climb, so... I didn't even have to take him. But in all his life he only woke to go once, and he was more thirsty than anything else. So... was I right not to disturb his sleep when he was small and possibly create some night fears - which can happen sometimes - or was I wrong because he continued having a really deep sleep he doesn't wakes from when he needs to pee?
> I... don't know, I guess - but I'm pretty sure I would have been wrong whichever I choose...
> 
> PP
> Oh, and thank you so, so much for liking my things!


mmmmm I do see what you are getting at Kati! I can only talk of my girl children- and we had only the one real miss with the second girl. When she was 4 and we were on holiday with my Mother- there was no way we could tolerate night after night of wet beds at Granny's house. So we bought the new fangled plastic nappies- (disposables) and coped with those until we got her home again- Bronwen was a real 'home' girl- had to have her own bed in it's right place- would a big size disposable be an answer!? Certainly he can't go visiting with his friends while this is still an issue!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie - it is wonderful. It does bring comfort doesn't it.
> 
> So many of us have lost a child -- or more than one child. We are a sisterhood aren't we?


I want to get back into my needle point- It will help relax me as I grieve Fale. [for what I have lost of my darling- and not being able to live in the same city]


----------



## Designer1234

I just received this from an American Friend Sherry1 -- I knew the story but this is the first time I have received a copy of it . Read it on KP once then lost where it was posted. 

It is almost 11 yrs since 9/11 and here is a wonderful story about that 
terrible day.

Jerry Brown Delta Flight 15... (true story)

Here is an amazing story from a flight attendant on Delta Flight 15, 
written following 9-11:

On the morning of Tuesday, September 11, we were about 5 hours out of 
Frankfurt, flying over the North Atlantic.

All of a sudden the curtains parted and I was told to go to the 
cockpit, immediately, to see the captain. As soon as I got there I 
noticed that the crew had that "All Business" look on their faces. The 
captain handed me a printed message. It was from Delta's main office in 
Atlanta and simply read, "All airways over the Continental United 
States are closed to commercial air traffic. Land ASAP at the nearest 
airport. Advise your destination."

No one said a word about what this could mean. We knew it was a serious 
situation and we needed to find terra firma quickly. The captain 
determined that the nearest airport was 400 miles behind us in Gander, 
New Foundland.
He requested approval for a route change from the Canadian traffic 
controller and approval was granted immediately -- no questions asked. 
We found out later, of course, why there was no hesitation in approving 
our request.

While the flight crew prepared the airplane for landing, another 
message arrived from Atlanta telling us about some terrorist activity 
in the New York area. A few minutes later word came in about the 
hijackings.

We decided to LIE to the passengers while we were still in the air. We 
told them the plane had a simple instrument problem and that we needed 
to land at the nearest airport in Gander, New Foundland, to have it 
checked out.

We promised to give more information after landing in Gander. There was 
much grumbling among the passengers, but that's nothing new! Forty 
minutes later, we landed in Gander. Local time at Gander was 
12:30 PM! .... that's 11:00 AM EST.

There were already about 20 other airplanes on the ground from all over 
the world that had taken this detour on their way to the U.S.

After we parked on the ramp, the captain made the following 
announcement: "Ladies and gentlemen, you must be wondering if all these 
airplanes around us have the same instrument problem as we have. The 
reality is that we are here for another reason." Then he went on to 
explain the little bit we knew about the situation in the U.S. There 
were loud gasps and stares of disbelief. The captain informed 
passengers that Ground control in Gander told us to stay put.

The Canadian Government was in charge of our situation and no one was 
allowed to get off the aircraft. No one on the ground was allowed to 
come near any of the air crafts. Only airport police would come around 
periodically, look us over and go on to the next airplane. In the next 
hour or so more planes landed and Gander ended up with 53 airplanes 
from all over the world, 27 of which were U.S. commercial jets.

Meanwhile, bits of news started to come in over the aircraft radio and 
for the first time we learned that airplanes were flown into the World 
Trade Center in New York and into the Pentagon in DC. People were 
trying to use their cell phones, but were unable to connect due to a 
different cell system in Canada. Some did get through, but were only 
able to get to the Canadian operator who would tell them that the lines 
to the U.S. were either blocked or jammed.

Sometime in the evening the news filtered to us that the World Trade 
Center buildings had collapsed and that a fourth hijacking had resulted 
in a crash. By now the passengers were emotionally and physically 
exhausted, not to mention frightened, but everyone stayed amazingly 
calm. We had only to look out the window at the 52 other stranded 
aircraft to realize that we were not the only ones in this predicament.

We had been told earlier that they would be allowing people off the 
planes one plane at a time. At 6 PM, Gander airport told us that our 
turn to deplane would be 11 am the next morning. Passengers were not 
happy, but they simply resigned themselves to this news without much 
noise and started to prepare themselves to spend the night on the 
airplane.

Gander had promised us medical attention, if needed, water, and 
lavatory servicing. And they were true to their word. Fortunately we 
had no medical situations to worry about. We did have a young lady who 
was 33 weeks into her pregnancy. We took REALLY good care of her. The 
night passed without incident despite the uncomfortable sleeping 
arrangements.

About 10:30 on the morning of the 12th a convoy of school buses showed 
up. We got off the plane and were taken to the terminal where we went 
through Immigration and Customs and then had to register with the Red 
Cross.

After that we (the crew) were separated from the passengers and were 
taken in vans to a small hotel. We had no idea where our passengers 
were going. We learned from the Red Cross that the town of Gander has a 
population of 10,400 people and they had about 10,500 passengers to 
take care of from all the airplanes that were forced into Gander! We 
were told to just relax at the hotel and we would be contacted when the 
U.S. airports opened again, but not to expect that call for a while.

We found out the total scope of the terror back home only after getting 
to our hotel and turning on the TV, 24 hours after it all started.

Meanwhile, we had lots of time on our hands and found that the people 
of Gander were extremely friendly. They started calling us the "plane 
people." We enjoyed their hospitality, explored the town of Gander and 
ended up having a pretty good time.
Two days later, we got that call and were taken back to the Gander 
airport. Back on the plane, we were reunited with the passengers and 
found out what they had been doing for the past two days. What we found 
out was incredible.

Gander and all the surrounding communities (within MATCH about a 75 
Kilometer radius) had closed all high schools, meeting halls, lodges, 
and any other large gathering places. They converted all these 
facilities to mass lodging areas for all the stranded travelers. Some 
had cots set up, some had mats with sleeping bags and pillows set up.

ALL the high school students were required to volunteer their time to 
take care of the "guests." Our 218 passengers ended up in a town called 
Lewisporte, about 45 kilometers from Gander where they were put up in a 
high school. If any women wanted to be in a women-only facility, that 
was arranged. Families were kept together. All the elderly passengers 
were taken to private homes.

Remember that young pregnant lady? She was put up in a private home 
right across the street from a 24-hour Urgent Care facility. There was 
a dentist on call and both male and female nurses remained with the 
crowd for the duration.
Phone calls and e-mails to the U.S. and around the world were available 
to everyone once a day. During the day, passengers were offered 
"Excursion" trips. Some people went on boat cruises of the lakes and 
harbors. Some went for hikes in the local forests. Local bakeries 
stayed open to make fresh bread for the guests.

Food was prepared by all the residents and brought to the schools. 
People were driven to restaurants of their choice and offered wonderful 
meals. Everyone was given tokens for local laundry mats to wash their 
clothes, since luggage was still on the aircraft. In other words, every 
single need was met for those stranded travelers.

Passengers were crying while telling us these stories. Finally, when 
they were told that U.S. airports had reopened, they were delivered to 
the airport right on time and without a single passenger missing or 
late. The local Red Cross had all the information about the whereabouts 
of each and every passenger and knew which plane they needed to be on 
and when all the planes were leaving. They coordinated everything 
beautifully.

It was absolutely incredible.

When passengers came on board, it was like they had been on a cruise. 
Everyone knew each other by name. They were swapping stories of their 
stay, impressing each other with who had the better time. Our flight 
back to Atlanta looked like a chartered party flight. The crew just 
stayed out of their way. It was mind-boggling.

Passengers had totally bonded and were calling each other by their 
first names, exchanging phone numbers, addresses, and email addresses.

And then a very unusual thing happened.

One of our passengers approached me and asked if he could make an 
announcement over the PA system. We never, ever allow that. But this 
time was different. I said "of course" and handed him the mike. He 
picked up the PA and reminded everyone about what they had just gone 
through in the last few days. He reminded them of the hospitality they 
had received at the hands of total strangers. He continued by saying that he would like to do something in return for the good folks of 
Lewisporte.

"He said he was going to set up a Trust Fund under the name of DELTA 15 
(our flight number). The purpose of the trust fund is to provide 
college scholarships for the high school students of Lewisporte. He 
asked for donations of any amount from his fellow travelers. When the 
paper with donations got back to us with the amounts, names, phone 
numbers and addresses, the total was for more than $14,000!

"The gentleman, a MD from Virginia, promised to match the donations and 
to start the administrative work on the scholarship. He also said that 
he would forward this proposal to Delta Corporate and ask them to 
donate as well.

As I write this account, the trust fund is at more than $1.5 million 
and has assisted 134 students in college education.

"I just wanted to share this story because we need good stories right 
now. It gives me a little bit of hope to know that some people in a 
faraway place were kind to some strangers who literally dropped in on 
them.

It reminds me how much good there is in the world."
"In spite of all the rotten things we see going on in todays world 
this story confirms that there are still a lot of good and Godly people 
in the world and when things get bad, they will come forward.

"God Bless America... and God Bless the Canadians."

============
Note - my Dad was from Corner Brook, Newfoundland and I have relatives there most whom I don't know -- one lives in Gander and I had heard about what happened from her although not as specifically as that. She just said' we had a lot of planes US and from other countries arrive in Gander - it was an experience I will remember all my life- they were kept in school gyms and personal houses.The townspeople all helped"

The last thing she wrote in her letter was "One thing I am absolutely positive about is that if the shoe had been on the other foot, the Americans would have done the same for us" I believe that too. She wrote me again later that there were other small towns in the area that helped the passengers too. Then she said that they still hear from Passengers - She passed away a few years ago. I also heard that American Passengers returned to Gander l0 years later. I am sure you can google it to find out more details. 

I imagine most of you have heard about this but it sometimes helps to reaffirm our closeness.


----------



## HandyFamily

Grannypeg said:


> Handy Family - we went through this with our own son. We believe him to be bipolar and this grandson as well. We are not over-reacting, nor do we judge his behaviour by his drug/alcohol induced state. There is a real good kid in there who one day may want to come out. It took our son until he was thirty to try to clean up his act. It doesn't mean he is not bipolar; it just means he is not doing hard drugs, and he only has a couple of beer on occasion. My grandson told the police he knows he has mental health issues. He has also told his mother he knows there is something wrong with his head. His family doctor has him on the list for an appointment at the Royal Ottawa Psychiatric Hospital in Ottawa but it could be over a year before he gets in.


I hope he'll find his place soon - and only the good kid will show up... 
And I prayer he'll outgrow it somehow even before his turn for the hospital comes - don't know if or when this is possible or happens on it's own, but if it is, I have my fingers crossed...


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, come on, don't frighten me more than I am already...
> 
> The thought of having a puberty kid gives me the creeps... brrrr... and time seems to fly so fast!


We are just into the preteen stage with Genevieve- Bronwen is aware she is going to have battles- Gen is 10, and a real 'drama queen'.


----------



## AZ Sticks

A quick pop in on Sunday morning - Hope everyone is doing well. A big thanks to Pontuf for an email with a lovely lace wine bottle cozy pattern and a delightful lace bookmark pattern to add to my Christmas gift list items - I really want to start some of these goodies to have for last minute presents when the silly season gets under way!!! ttyl luv-AZ


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Martina! I introduced it at that point, because my daughter's addiction was Panadol- forgotten the American term for it- darowil knows, but she will be asleep.


They are Panadol or paracetamol here in U.K. So many youngsters were swallowing handfuls after some teenage upset, then dying , that they are now only sold in smaller packages. When I learned this I banned them from the house. You sadly can't control older children though.


----------



## HandyFamily

Designer1234 said:


> Here is one of my wall hangings I made for him-- Rob loved eagles and I did one of an eagle flying in a winter scene. I will see if I can find a picture of it. He was in my mind for a lot of the wall hangings I did. That was one reason I couldn't do any more after he died . couldn't even use the sewing machine. thanks to TP I am getting more and more ready to do some sewing - however, I so enjoy the workshops it is now a time thing. He loved this wall hanging - said it made him feel a closeness and my love. also said it made him feel peaceful.


It's an amazing picture!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Martina! I introduced it at that point, because my daughter's addiction was Panadol- forgotten the American term for it- darowil knows, but she will be asleep.


Panadol is acetaminophen. If too much is taken, it can cause liver and kidney damage. In some people, it is only the first dose that will do the damage. For the majority of people, this is never a problem. If it was, then no one would be able to purchase the acetaminophen without a physician's prescription. It is the painkiller that my doctor has recommended for me and I do take it and have done so for years upon years and I will continue to take it. Hugs Julie. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> They are Panadol or paracetamol here in U.K. So many youngsters were swallowing handfuls after some teenage upset, then dying , that they are now only sold in smaller packages. When I learned this I banned them from the house. You sadly can't control older children though.


And her foster mother used allow her to take them willy nilly for dysmenorrhea- this was after the ex had agitated so through the court system, that I finally ended up 4 months in hospital, and Mwyffanwy at 15 would accept only going into foster-care, rather than being in the 'battle-ground'...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I doubt it....I think I just gave it too much of a workout talking with my Sister-in-law all day and through dinner. We had a great time.



Lurker 2 said:


> Which is all sounding very positive! Apart from the throat- I wonder if that can be transmitted virtually!?


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmm I do see what you are getting at Kati! I can only talk of my girl children- and we had only the one real miss with the second girl. When she was 4 and we were on holiday with my Mother- there was no way we could tolerate night after night of wet beds at Granny's house. So we bought the new fangled plastic nappies- (disposables) and coped with those until we got her home again- Bronwen was a real 'home' girl- had to have her own bed in it's right place- would a big size disposable be an answer!? Certainly he can't go visiting with his friends while this is still an issue!


It's not the wetting that bothers me - it's the fact that I have no idea what to do to help him weak when he needs to...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Grannypeg said:


> This is beautiful Zoe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle Song
> 
> I stood and watched an eagle fly
> Spread his wings and soar across the sky
> So gracefully he flew
> Rising effortlessly
> I wanted to know just how to be free
> 
> Tiny fingers curled 'round mine
> Perfectly formed; new born
> The image of two
> Infinite mystery
> I wanted to know were life comes from
> 
> What human intellect can't sway
> Must be explained this way
> Earth wisdom, religions of men
> Searched without end to fill the spirit house within
> Simplicity of God somehow escapes man
> 
> I reach for the eternal one
> Creation he was waiting to review
> His purpose in me
> He said this is were life begins
> I made your spirit to glide on the wind
> 
> Come let's fly on the wind
> Come on let's fly on the wind
> On the wind


[/quote]

I only wish I had been the one to write this song. Russ Taff co-wrote it with his wife Victoria, and sings it with the group he was with at the time, The Imperials. Russ Taff is no stranger to a hard life either, he writes from his heart. I did go see The Imperials live in concert and never regretted it for a moment. Zoe 
Russ Taff's most gospel hit.


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> We are just into the preteen stage with Genevieve- Bronwen is aware she is going to have battles- Gen is 10, and a real 'drama queen'.


Oooo... if she is a "drama queen" at 10...


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Panadol is acetaminophen. If too much is taken, it can cause liver and kidney damage. In some people, it is only the first dose that will do the damage. Hugs Julie. Zoe


A shot of the main photograph album I have been compiling- my apologies for not taking the time to eliminate the image from the lamp- those with very sharp eyes- like MJS will see the reflection of myself , in the larger 'window', top left DGD and SIL, bottom left DGD at 4- you can see the 'madam' look in her eyes! and Bronwen at 13, sitting in the window of my old house- the one in Christchurch.
on the right at the top- myself taken by Mwyffanwy when I was 45- Mwyffanwy herself returning to me in Albert Park with the seagull feather she has found, and at the bottom right Gen also, at about 3 1/2 with some of her toys.
the two in the large window, are Fale when I fell in love with him- at 49, and his by now very old uncle Tupa'u, Shirley may recognise this now historic image- the tree trunk is the Scots Pine on One Tree Hill- long since cut down, after Mke Smith, a Maori Activist managed to damage it in a chain saw attack- they tried to save it- it was held in place with steel hausers- but eventually was deemed too unsafe- and they have now replaced it with several immature Pohutukawa- which hopefully will flourish.


----------



## iamsam

my heart goes out to you and your husband peggy - that was definitely not something you needed in your life. how much longer did you allow him to stay? I hope his mother was able to do something with him although at 19 habits are pretty well set.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Thanks Sam for the great recipes. Enjoyed your gripe too.  Sometimes there's no accounting for families. Missed most of last week's posts.
> 
> We had our 19 year old grandson here for a few days and he is a challenge for lack of a better word, or maybe that's a better word than most I could think of. Peggy


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> And her foster mother used allow her to take them willy nilly for dysmenorrhea- this was after the ex had agitated so through the court system, that I finally ended up 4 months in hospital, and Mwyffanwy at 15 would accept only going into foster-care, rather than being in the 'battle-ground'...


You have certainly had more than your share of bad times. I hope things are better for you now and in future.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I doubt it....I think I just gave it too much of a workout talking with my Sister-in-law all day and through dinner. We had a great time.


sorry that is my sense of humour showing up- very dead pan!


----------



## iamsam

which pattern grannypeg?

sam



Grannypeg said:


> I knew the woman who wrote that pattern in memory of a child she lost.


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> It's not the wetting that bothers me - it's the fact that I have no idea what to do to help him weak when he needs to...


And by now he is too heavy for you to lift up? I would be sitting him on a potty at the appropriate time during the night. If that is possible.


----------



## HandyFamily

martina said:


> They are Panadol or paracetamol here in U.K. So many youngsters were swallowing handfuls after some teenage upset, then dying , that they are now only sold in smaller packages. When I learned this I banned them from the house. You sadly can't control older children though.


High dosages of paracetamol damage the liver - and can be lethal, but... this is not a "nice" death, I never even thought anyone would do that on purpose... 
Boy, I have so many pills in the house - I take a lot of things daily, my husband is on other things - and the blood pressure control ones he takes are really dangerous... 
And I only thought I needed to keep them all locked while David was a baby... no idea what I should do later, how does one keep something from a sensible person!?


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> which pattern grannypeg?
> 
> sam


I think she means the poem, Sam. How are you today?


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Oooo... if she is a "drama queen" at 10...


she has been one for the dramatics most of her life!!!!!!!


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> Beautiful Shirley! Those with addictions always long to be able to soar above it all much like the eagles. They always glide so effortlessly through the air catching the updrafts. I have lots of bald eagles around my section of the country. How about you? Thank you for sharing your part of your son Rob with us! Speaking for myself, I know the agonizing he went through with his alcoholism, and at the same time it encourages me to never go back into the alcoholic state I was in when I was drinking. Us alcoholics do get strength from other alcoholics to remain sober. Zoe
> My song that brings my desires of freedom to words. And I do fly as the eagles but I know that I can crash if the updrafts are not strong enough to hold me. Often you are all my updrafts. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle Song
> 
> I stood and watched an eagle fly
> Spread his wings and soar across the sky
> So gracefully he flew
> Rising effortlessly
> I wanted to know just how to be free
> 
> Tiny fingers curled 'round mine
> Perfectly formed; new born
> The image of two
> Infinite mystery
> I wanted to know were life comes from
> 
> What human intellect can't sway
> Must be explained this way
> Earth wisdom, religions of men
> Searched without end to fill the spirit house within
> Simplicity of God somehow escapes man
> 
> I reach for the eternal one
> Creation he was waiting to review
> His purpose in me
> He said this is were life begins
> I made your spirit to glide on the wind
> 
> Come let's fly on the wind
> Come on let's fly on the wind
> On the wind


How beautiful - I will copy it and give a copy to his brother and sister and his Dad. thanks Zoe


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> And by now he is too heavy for you to lift up? I would be sitting him on a potty at the appropriate time during the night. If that is possible.


Oh, no, I can lift him up - I can even weak him up (it takes a lot of time) - but he needs to learn to somehow weak up by himself - and... I have no idea how this is. I never had much of a sleep, not deep one anyway. It's good, I guess, to have a deep, heavy sleep - he rests far better than me - but... not that much, right?


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> High dosages of paracetamol damage the liver - and can be lethal, but... this is not a "nice" death, I never even thought anyone would do that on purpose...
> Boy, I have so many pills in the house - I take a lot of things daily, my husband is on other things - and the blood pressure control ones he takes are really dangerous...
> And I only thought I needed to keep them all locked while David was a baby... no idea what I should do later, how does one keep something from a sensible person!?


This is a very nasty death. But I think the best thing is to let David know what the drugs can do- when you feel he is mature enough. Then one does have to watch, particularly with boys in the later teens for suicidal tendencies- if our social experience here is anything to go by. Boys have a bad habit of carrying it out 'successfully'. If that term can be used- I find it a bit inappropriate.


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, no, I can lift him up - I can even weak him up (it takes a lot of time) - but he needs to learn to somehow weak up by himself - and... I have no idea how this is. I never had much of a sleep, not deep one anyway. It's good, I guess, to have a deep, heavy sleep - he rests far better than me - but... not that much, right?


I would think, learning to teach the body, that he is more comfortable with a partly filled bladder, than in a wet bed , when he wakes in the morning- especially if you give him a little savoury treat as he is woken to pee- on an operant conditioning principle!


----------



## Grannypeg

When she was here waiting for him to 'sober' up enough to get him up and take him home, she was calling every crisis centre she could think of. She was trying to get hold of her family doctor to make some arrangement an Ottawa Hospital to keep him if she drove directly there. However, cannot make plans that quickly. All I know for now, is that things are hit and miss. I'm afraid she will go through this many more times before there is any real help.



thewren said:


> my heart goes out to you and your husband peggy - that was definitely now something you needed in your life. how much longer did you allow him to stay? I hope his mother was able to do something with him although at 19 habits are pretty well set.
> 
> sam


----------



## Grannypeg

Robbies Angel. His mother and father lived in Ottawa. They are both deceased now. She was an extraordinary woman and very talented.



thewren said:


> which pattern grannypeg?
> 
> sam


----------



## iamsam

I was supposed to be mowing by now - for some reason gary has not been able to go get gas yet - I even slept in and thought when I got up the grass would be dry enough to mow. I have maybe two hours if that much to mow - grrrr. I know I don't have enough petrel in the mower - and this grass is going to be really high. always tomorrow I guess - but would rather get it done today.

it was clean up time on my dvr last night - trying to get them off since I will need to record some while I am gone.

another beautiful day - 77° - slight breeze - sunny. a lovely day to be outside.

have a few pages to catch up on so will start reading.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> You have certainly had more than your share of bad times. I hope things are better for you now and in future.


You do learn, dear, to keep going. Perhaps God has some purpose for my still being here!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> How beautiful - I will copy it and give a copy to his brother and sister and his Dad. thanks Zoe


You are welcome Shirley. At the risk of repeating myself, hugs for you and your family. 
Just a bit about Russ Taff, he started his singing when he was 4 years old. He would lead the church congregation in hymns. He had a strong determined and unwavering voice and could hit every note that was required of him. He went on in his music career and went on to be the lead singer of many groups, most notably The Imperials and with the Gaither Vocal Band. He and his wife have two beautiful daughters. Zoe


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> I would think, learning to teach the body, that he is more comfortable with a partly filled bladder, than in a wet bed , when he wakes in the morning- especially if you give him a little savoury treat as he is woken to pee- on an operant conditioning principle!


No, he holds ok with the partly filled bladder. But every once in a while it's not partly, but fully filled - and he just can't "listen" to the signals it's giving him while he sleeps...


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Robbies Angel. His mother and father lived in Ottawa. They are both deceased now. She was an extraordinary woman and very talented.


Ah! Now I follow- Robbie's Angel is the one that Gottastch posted on page one.


----------



## 5mmdpns

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, no, I can lift him up - I can even weak him up (it takes a lot of time) - but he needs to learn to somehow weak up by himself - and... I have no idea how this is. I never had much of a sleep, not deep one anyway. It's good, I guess, to have a deep, heavy sleep - he rests far better than me - but... not that much, right?


HandyFamily, sometimes it takes more years than others to be fully in control of their bladders. Give him time and never put him down when he is not able to go a night without an accidental bed wetting episode. My brother was one who had frequent episodes until he was in grade 3. Sometimes it just takes time for the body to reach its own maturity. As my mother used to say, "by the time they are ready to move out from home, they will have graduated highschool, and be potty trained." lol Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> No, he holds ok with the partly filled bladder. But every once in a while it's not partly, but fully filled - and he just can't "listen" to the signals it's giving him while he sleeps...


Sounds like you must just carry on with the washing- until it becomes something he chooses to grow out of- Not having boys myself I am a bit at a loss- because I can only relate it to my experience with my two younger brothers- I know there were major differences between the two when they got to the'wet dream' phase.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Julie, I cant help but also comment on the fact that your daughter was also on penicillin for infection at the time of her death. Her allergy to the penicillin would most certainly contribute to her demise as this will have weakened her ability to combat the acetaminophen. Hugs for you, Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> HandyFamily, sometimes it takes more years than others to be fully in control of their bladders. Give him time and never put him down when he is not able to go a night without an accidental bed wetting episode. My brother was one who had frequent episodes until he was in grade 3. Sometimes it just takes time for the body to reach its own maturity. As my mother used to say, "by the time they are ready to move out from home, they will have graduated highschool, and be potty trained." lol Zoe


  :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GrandmaDi

Lurker 2 said:


> the needle point I did while grieving my girl, with in the first year.
> 
> The photo is slightly lop sided because of where it is hanging.


What a beautiful tribute. I can only imagine the love that is in every stitch.


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Julie, I cant help but also comment on the fact that your daughter was also on penicillin for infection at the time of her death. Her allergy to the penicillin would most certainly contribute to her demise. Hugs for you, Zoe


I had a nasty feeling that that had something to do with it- the fact that she died only half an hour after I had told the nurse of the allergy has always struck me as beyond coincidence- why it is still so tough is the agony of waiting all that night and all the next day while I was at the course I was committed to taking, and no-one bothered to let me know that she had died. One would have thought the father might have been adult enough for once. Bronwen at 19 I can forgive, the Foster mother less so- as it is hard to forgive her over the paracetamol usage. so many mixed emotions.


----------



## Lurker 2

GrandmaDi said:


> What a beautiful tribute. I can only imagine the love that is in every stitch.


She was such a beautiful and talented girl- truly an angel sent to us but only on loan for a short time.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Ah! Now I follow- Robbie's Angel is the one that Gottastch posted on page one.


Interesting that my son was named Rob. I will have get the pattern and make one for each of the family for Christmas.


----------



## GrandmaDi

Designer1234 said:


> Here is one of my wall hangings I made for him-- Rob loved eagles and I did one of an eagle flying in a winter scene. I will see if I can find a picture of it. He was in my mind for a lot of the wall hangings I did. That was one reason I couldn't do any more after he died . couldn't even use the sewing machine. thanks to TP I am getting more and more ready to do some sewing - however, I so enjoy the workshops it is now a time thing. He loved this wall hanging - said it made him feel a closeness and my love. also said it made him feel peaceful.


Your work is beautiful, as always. I've had a tough week and actually sat by my sewing machine for the first time in months. I did random alterations and made curtains for my son. It was just what I needed. Now, you have inspired me along with PurpleFi's totes.


----------



## Lurker 2

GrandmaDi said:


> Your work is beautiful, as always. I've had a tough week and actually sat by my sewing machine for the first time in months. I did random alterations and made curtains for my son. It was just what I needed. Now, you have inspired me along with PurpleFi's totes.


Have I missed something here, GrandmaDi? I have put my sewing machine aside this last few years- over did it- when I was bringing up the girls- when I made everything from underpants up, and knitted all the rest by hand or machine- mum did once send us a moccasin in a beautiful soft suede- but I chose not to make shoes. Had rather high standards as to what the girls wore- always matched or clashed carefully, and stitched well- not quite to the standard of my Bronwen who was using the Elna at age ten, very successfully. She is at seamstress level. Her wedding dress is truly a work of Art- hand embroidered and beaded, and designed by her from some silk she bought in London (Eng)...


----------



## GrandmaDi

Shirley, I have never heard the story of the planes that landed in Gander on 9/11. What a great story!


----------



## Grannypeg

It is a beautiful pattern Shirley and easy to make.



Designer1234 said:


> Interesting that my son was named Rob. I will have get the pattern and make one for each of the family for Christmas.


----------



## GrandmaDi

Lurker 2 said:


> Have I missed something here, GrandmaDi? I have put my sewing machine aside this last few years- over did it- when I was bringing up the girls- when I made everything from underpants up, and knitted all the rest by hand or machine- mum did once send us a moccasin in a beautiful soft suede- but I chose not to make shoes. Had rather high standards as to what the girls wore- always matched or clashed carefully, and stitched well- not quite to the standard of my Bronwen who was using the Elna at age ten, very successfully. She is at seamstress level. Her wedding dress is truly a work of Art- hand embroidered and beaded, and designed by her from some silk she bought in London (Eng)...


I was also referring to Shirley's wall hangings. Not sure where that part of the post went.


----------



## GrandmaDi

Lurker 2 said:


> She was such a beautiful and talented girl- truly an angel sent to us but only on loan for a short time.


She was gorgeous. Thank you for sharing photos.


----------



## Lurker 2

GrandmaDi said:


> She was gorgeous. Thank you for sharing photos.


That is my pleasure...


----------



## 5mmdpns

GrandmaDi said:


> Shirley, I have never heard the story of the planes that landed in Gander on 9/11. What a great story!


It is a frequently told story here in Canada. How we were able to be in the right place at a wrong time in the history of the USA. Absolutely brilliant what neighbours can do for one another in times of crisis. I only pray that it is not always in times of crisis that people reach out to one another.
My son worked at a cell phone call center when one of his co-workers took the call from the passenger who was calling his family just moments before the plane crashed. (Not one of the planes that went into the Trade Center, I believe it was the Pentagon). There were many who worked in that call center who were so beyond grief, that they never were able to work there again. Zoe


----------



## Ezenby

Julie thank you for sharing. Just over a year since my son passed away. I need to do something for him and your needle point has given me some ideas. 


Lurker 2 said:


> the needle point I did while grieving my girl, with in the first year.
> 
> The photo is slightly lop sided because of where it is hanging.


----------



## Bobglory

Hello everyone! I am back home. I spent just over a month with my sister and did all I could to make an absolutely awful time a bit more bearable. 

I did try and pop in now and again but I have missed a lot so please forgive me if I ask questions that have been well answered in past tea parties. 

I thought of and prayed for everyone while I was away and boy have you all been missed! 

I had to cancel my doctors appointments when my BIL passed. I did try and baby my knee as much as possible while I was away and it is better, but no where near where it should be at this point. I have an appointment to get the knee looked at tomorrow. Prayers would be appreciated.

The train ride home was uneventful until early Monday morning when the vacumn pump on the toilets in our rail car decided it had had enough. A few hours later I too decided I had had enough lol. Unfortunately, there was still 4 hours left in the journey. 

I had booked a sleeper so that I wouldn't have to leave my cabin and risk further injury to my knee. Once the toilets quit in our car, the nearest facility was at the other end of the next car. While the thought of navigating crutches on a moving train did not thrill me, the thought of not making the attempt thrilled me (and I am sure the train staff) even less lol.

I got ahold of the cabin steward and explained the situation. She got the steward from the other sleeper and our pilgrimage began.

Now, I might have mentioned on occasion that I am not a small woman. I start crutching down the train corridor, using one crutch and desperately grabbing onto the wall, cabin doors, and anything else I could get my other hand on for stability. I had one steward in front of me walking backwards ready to play catch and the other steward holding on to my hips in a valient effort to lend stability and ward off a fall. As we pass each occupied cabin, I hear the giggles...... and vague references to being unaware that Amtrak featured a Congo Line....

Now back to page 1 and catching up! 

Prayers and hugs to everyone. 

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> It is a frequently told story here in Canada. How we were able to be in the right place at a wrong time in the history of the USA. Absolutely brilliant what neighbours can do for one another in times of crisis. I only pray that it is not always in times of crisis that people reach out to one another.
> My son worked at a cell phone call center when one of his co-workers took the call from the passenger who was calling his family just moments before the plane crashed. (Not one of the planes that went into the Trade Center, I believe it was the Pentagon). There were many who worked in that call center who were so beyond grief, that they never were able to work there again. Zoe


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> Julie thank you for sharing. Just over a year since my son passed away. I need to do something for him and your needle point has given me some ideas.


I am so glad- I discovered afterwards that 'samplers' were often stitched in earlier years by grieving mothers. Thank goodness this is now more of a rarity.


----------



## HandyFamily

5mmdpns said:


> HandyFamily, sometimes it takes more years than others to be fully in control of their bladders. Give him time and never put him down when he is not able to go a night without an accidental bed wetting episode. My brother was one who had frequent episodes until he was in grade 3. Sometimes it just takes time for the body to reach its own maturity. As my mother used to say, "by the time they are ready to move out from home, they will have graduated highschool, and be potty trained." lol Zoe


Hahaha, Zoe, that's really funny!
Well, I hope he'll have control over his sleep also... hahaha, I really like that idea, really!


----------



## Lurker 2

My kitchen- I believe in installations!

the little needle point was a gift from Mwyffanwy when I left home in 1992, adjusted to portray Fale and me.


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like you must just carry on with the washing- until it becomes something he chooses to grow out of- Not having boys myself I am a bit at a loss- because I can only relate it to my experience with my two younger brothers- I know there were major differences between the two when they got to the'wet dream' phase.


Ooo... that's something yet ached for me... haven't even thought of it yet - boy, the problems with bigger children are so much bigger than the "baby worries"... :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Ooo... that's something yet ached for me... haven't even thought of it yet - boy, the problems with bigger children are so much bigger than the "baby worries"... :roll:


And Parenting does not stop at the twenties!...


----------



## Designer1234

Ezenby - another one who lost a child -- my Prayers and thoughts are with you. There are quite a few of us on TP. Life get's more livable each year after such a loss. At least it is for me. Not always easy though -especially at night when you can't sleep. Best wishes to you. I hope you will something in his memory -- it helps to be able to touch it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful news on your friend, so glad he's improving. Love the coffee and the dancing lemon drop, but the coffee is spectacular. I'd love to learn how to do that also, but I doubt that I would ever be good at it, besides, the coffee probably wouldn't be in my cup long enough to add art to it.


I too am glad he is improving, was rather worried for a while. 
I am thinking if I had a cutout that went over the cup and all I had to do was sprinkle coco powder or powdered sugar on it could work.


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a nasty feeling that that had something to do with it- the fact that she died only half an hour after I had told the nurse of the allergy has always struck me as beyond coincidence- why it is still so tough is the agony of waiting all that night and all the next day while I was at the course I was committed to taking, and no-one bothered to let me know that she had died. One would have thought the father might have been adult enough for once. Bronwen at 19 I can forgive, the Foster mother less so- as it is hard to forgive her over the paracetamol usage. so many mixed emotions.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> When our kids were in high school, they needed to have a "graphing" calculator that cost over $100 -- we bought a used one from a graduating senior and then it was passed down the line and all three kids ended up using it. The youngest one took it to college with her so it is an investment that worked out well. For my purposes around the house, I use one that was being given away at the senior center....it has nice big keys and big number display.
> 
> They were in H.S. 20 almost years ago (yikes!!) so those calculators haven't changed much in price.


Mine all had to have special calculators too. Michael is last in line for one. $100 for it but he will have it all through school and into college. Jamie and Chrissy still have theirs and use them.


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


>


Thank you for the angels- I see they are embedded- I hope they come through ok!


----------



## KateB

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, don't worry, I saw your words as they were - and my reply was because... well. because I've been questioning my decisions lately - and... I think they were right at the time, but I'm not sure they were right overall - my son has a really deep sleep and he never wakes to pee. Most nits he doesn't need to - he holds it fine and has no physical (took him to check that) or philological (he did see a children's psychologist) problems - but still, whenever he needs to get up to pee, he doesn't. He sleeps really very deeply. So, like maybe 2 - 3 years ago some friends told me I could try to weak him up each night - because he never actually had a "weak-up" accident, he stopped using dypers at age of 2 years and 2 month - it was his own decision, his own timing, I never had to remind him to go, actually, we had one of those small children's sits with a step to climb, so... I didn't even have to take him. But in all his life he only woke to go once, and he was more thirsty than anything else. So... was I right not to disturb his sleep when he was small and possibly create some night fears - which can happen sometimes - or was I wrong because he continued having a really deep sleep he doesn't wakes from when he needs to pee?
> I... don't know, I guess - but I'm pretty sure I would have been wrong whichever I choose...
> 
> PP
> Oh, and thank you so, so much for liking my things!


My son is still a very deep sleeper (he's 35 now) and after taking him out of night nappies at 3 years old we had to take him to the toilet late at night whilst he was almost still asleep until he was nearly 7 years old. After that he was fine, so don't worry it'll come....and by the way he has no memory of any of it! I think we all worry about being good parents, but I was once told that if you worry about being a good mother you probably are doing okay, it's the bad parents who don't worry! :lol:


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> thank you!
> 
> A favourite shot of my darling while I was back at Art School doing what I wanted- before he got me pregnant again.


Lovely photo.


----------



## kehinkle

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous photos June, the sun has come out and we have spent the day in the garden. I have been chasing butterflies trying to get them to stay still long enough to photograph!


Oh, Purple, I can just picture you running around your gorgeous yard chasing the butterflies! You take such lovely photos.


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> And Parenting does not stop at the twenties!...


Yes, but... I was hoping it gets easier... at some point? ... Doesn't it?..


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> My son is still a very deep sleeper (he's 35 now) and after taking him out of night nappies at 3 years old we had to take him to the toilet late at night whilst he was almost still asleep until he was nearly 7 years old. After that he was fine, so don't worry it'll come....and by the way he has no memory of any of it! I think we all worry about being good parents, but I was once told that if you worry about being a good mother you probably are doing okay, it's the bad parents who don't worry! :lol:


That is probably true, isn't it!


----------



## jknappva

I love the spring on the coast - the blossoms in Feb.! the gardens with azalias and other flowering plants you never see here. It will be a great adventure for us. We are just so thankful that they want us with them.

Kelly arrived over with a pail of raspberries which I froze - they have raspberries along the fence in their back yard.
we will eat them with waffles, and ice cream and by themselves. they get such a good crop although it is late this year. Best about that - our little grand daughter picked them all for us -- she informed me that there are 
'thousands' and she will pick more for us.

So nice to have fresh raspberries ![/quote]

And the raspberries will be extra sweet because your grand daughter picked them!!
I hope the move comes to fruition....I love our flowering plants,too. The beauty of the spring and summer flowers are worth the heat and humidity!
JuneK


----------



## nittergma

I love your cat tip for keeping kitty off the counter! It's a great tip!!


AZ Sticks said:


> What a clever cat mom you are!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Yes, but... I was hoping it gets easier... at some point? ... Doesn't it?..


i think one always worries


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Boy! that is some dance- glad to hear he is on the mend!


I was very worried so I figured it deserved a big dance. It was good to finally hear something.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Lovely photo.


Thanks Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I was very worried so I figured it deserved a big dance. It was good to finally hear something.


As it is always!


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 - Shirley that was a great story and one I had never heard before. How nice when something good comes out of such a catastrophe.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So wonderful to see you back here Bobglory! Im sure made such a sad time more bearable. Your story of trying to get to the toilet on the train is once again delightful. Doing the congo....hysterical. how I would love to meet you in person with your delightful outlook and humor.


Bobglory said:


> Hello everyone! I am back home. I spent just over a month with my sister and did all I could to make an absolutely awful time a bit more bearable.
> 
> I did try and pop in now and again but I have missed a lot so please forgive me if I ask questions that have been well answered in past tea parties.
> 
> I thought of and prayed for everyone while I was away and boy have you all been missed!
> 
> I had to cancel my doctors appointments when my BIL passed. I did try and baby my knee as much as possible while I was away and it is better, but no where near where it should be at this point. I have an appointment to get the knee looked at tomorrow. Prayers would be appreciated.
> 
> The train ride home was uneventful until early Monday morning when the vacumn pump on the toilets in our rail car decided it had had enough. A few hours later I too decided I had had enough lol. Unfortunately, there was still 4 hours left in the journey.
> 
> I had booked a sleeper so that I wouldn't have to leave my cabin and risk further injury to my knee. Once the toilets quit in our car, the nearest facility was at the other end of the next car. While the thought of navigating crutches on a moving train did not thrill me, the thought of not making the attempt thrilled me (and I am sure the train staff) even less lol.
> 
> I got ahold of the cabin steward and explained the situation. She got the steward from the other sleeper and our pilgrimage began.
> 
> Now, I might have mentioned on occasion that I am not a small woman. I start crutching down the train corridor, using one crutch and desperately grabbing onto the wall, cabin doors, and anything else I could get my other hand on for stability. I had one steward in front of me walking backwards ready to play catch and the other steward holding on to my hips in a valient effort to lend stability and ward off a fall. As we pass each occupied cabin, I hear the giggles...... and vague references to being unaware that Amtrak featured a Congo Line....
> 
> Now back to page 1 and catching up!
> 
> Prayers and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## PurpleFi

GrandmaDi said:


> Your work is beautiful, as always. I've had a tough week and actually sat by my sewing machine for the first time in months. I did random alterations and made curtains for my son. It was just what I needed. Now, you have inspired me along with PurpleFi's totes.


If you want any help of suggestions for the bags let me know. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Gorgeous photos June, the sun has come out and we have spent the day in the garden. I have been chasing butterflies trying to get them to stay still long enough to photograph!


Hope you get some photos of the butterflies. But I did enjoy the dragonfly. Once in a while one will flit to the bushes under my window...they come from the pond in the back of the building.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> I take mine in the bathroom - good view of the birds in the trees from there :roll:


If there were a good view from her bathroom window, she probably would, too!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

One excited Aunty here! My Nephew who is going out chasing pirates featured mightily on the Breakfast program, in the segment with 'Sam the weather man' . He is so high up he was named, and his trainees who came with the mortar gun, had to remain silent. Sam sat in the Captain's chair- which only the Captain is allowed to sit in- under fear of court martial. What a treat- I rang my Sister-in-law but they had not known!


----------



## KateB

martina said:


> You have certainly had more than your share of bad times. I hope things are better for you now and in future.


Well said, I hope so too.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Here is the wall hanging I made in memory of Rob. He loved eagles. I am also showing the only picture I have of two bald eagles I thread painted. they were used as patches on his motorcycle jacket and his friend got one too. Sorry but it was a collage of some of my work. the two eagles are there


And I'm sure knowing that comforted you to a certain extent.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> the needle point I did while grieving my girl, with in the first year.
> 
> The photo is slightly lop sided because of where it is hanging.


A beautiful remembrance of your beloved daughter.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Well said, I hope so too.


Thank you, Kate!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> A beautiful remembrance of your beloved daughter.
> JuneK


 :thumbup: thanks!


----------



## PurpleFi

kehinkle said:


> Oh, Purple, I can just picture you running around your gorgeous yard chasing the butterflies! You take such lovely photos.


In the end I decided to stand still and let the butterflies coe to me I shall post some photos tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi

HandyFamily said:


> Yes, but... I was hoping it gets easier... at some point? ... Doesn't it?..


NO! and my son is 42!!!!!


----------



## kehinkle

Designer1234 said:


> I just received this from an American Friend Sherry1 -- I knew the story but this is the first time I have received a copy of it . Read it on KP once then lost where it was posted.
> 
> It is almost 11 yrs since 9/11 and here is a wonderful story about that
> terrible day.
> 
> Jerry Brown Delta Flight 15... (true story)
> 
> Here is an amazing story from a flight attendant on Delta Flight 15,
> written following 9-11:
> 
> On the morning of Tuesday, September 11, we were about 5 hours out of
> Frankfurt, flying over the North Atlantic.
> 
> All of a sudden the curtains parted and I was told to go to the
> cockpit, immediately, to see the captain. As soon as I got there I
> noticed that the crew had that "All Business" look on their faces. The
> captain handed me a printed message. It was from Delta's main office in
> Atlanta and simply read, "All airways over the Continental United
> States are closed to commercial air traffic. Land ASAP at the nearest
> airport. Advise your destination."
> 
> No one said a word about what this could mean. We knew it was a serious
> situation and we needed to find terra firma quickly. The captain
> determined that the nearest airport was 400 miles behind us in Gander,
> New Foundland.
> He requested approval for a route change from the Canadian traffic
> controller and approval was granted immediately -- no questions asked.
> We found out later, of course, why there was no hesitation in approving
> our request.
> 
> While the flight crew prepared the airplane for landing, another
> message arrived from Atlanta telling us about some terrorist activity
> in the New York area. A few minutes later word came in about the
> hijackings.
> 
> We decided to LIE to the passengers while we were still in the air. We
> told them the plane had a simple instrument problem and that we needed
> to land at the nearest airport in Gander, New Foundland, to have it checked out.
> 
> We promised to give more information after landing in Gander. There was
> much grumbling among the passengers, but that's nothing new! Forty
> minutes later, we landed in Gander. Local time at Gander was
> 12:30 PM! .... that's 11:00 AM EST.
> 
> There were already about 20 other airplanes on the ground from all over
> the world that had taken this detour on their way to the U.S.
> 
> After we parked on the ramp, the captain made the following
> announcement: "Ladies and gentlemen, you must be wondering if all these
> airplanes around us have the same instrument problem as we have. The
> reality is that we are here for another reason." Then he went on to
> explain the little bit we knew about the situation in the U.S. There
> were loud gasps and stares of disbelief. The captain informed
> passengers that Ground control in Gander told us to stay put.
> 
> The Canadian Government was in charge of our situation and no one was
> allowed to get off the aircraft. No one on the ground was allowed to
> come near any of the air crafts. Only airport police would come around
> periodically, look us over and go on to the next airplane. In the next
> hour or so more planes landed and Gander ended up with 53 airplanes
> from all over the world, 27 of which were U.S. commercial jets.
> 
> Meanwhile, bits of news started to come in over the aircraft radio and
> for the first time we learned that airplanes were flown into the World
> Trade Center in New York and into the Pentagon in DC. People were
> trying to use their cell phones, but were unable to connect due to a
> different cell system in Canada. Some did get through, but were only
> able to get to the Canadian operator who would tell them that the lines
> to the U.S. were either blocked or jammed.
> 
> Sometime in the evening the news filtered to us that the World Trade
> Center buildings had collapsed and that a fourth hijacking had resulted
> in a crash. By now the passengers were emotionally and physically
> exhausted, not to mention frightened, but everyone stayed amazingly
> calm. We had only to look out the window at the 52 other stranded
> aircraft to realize that we were not the only ones in this predicament.
> 
> We had been told earlier that they would be allowing people off the
> planes one plane at a time. At 6 PM, Gander airport told us that our
> turn to deplane would be 11 am the next morning. Passengers were not
> happy, but they simply resigned themselves to this news without much
> noise and started to prepare themselves to spend the night on the
> airplane.
> 
> Gander had promised us medical attention, if needed, water, and
> lavatory servicing. And they were true to their word. Fortunately we
> had no medical situations to worry about. We did have a young lady who
> was 33 weeks into her pregnancy. We took REALLY good care of her. The
> night passed without incident despite the uncomfortable sleeping
> arrangements.
> 
> About 10:30 on the morning of the 12th a convoy of school buses showed
> up. We got off the plane and were taken to the terminal where we went
> through Immigration and Customs and then had to register with the Red
> Cross.
> 
> After that we (the crew) were separated from the passengers and were
> taken in vans to a small hotel. We had no idea where our passengers
> were going. We learned from the Red Cross that the town of Gander has a
> population of 10,400 people and they had about 10,500 passengers to
> take care of from all the airplanes that were forced into Gander! We
> were told to just relax at the hotel and we would be contacted when the
> U.S. airports opened again, but not to expect that call for a while.
> 
> We found out the total scope of the terror back home only after getting
> to our hotel and turning on the TV, 24 hours after it all started.
> 
> Meanwhile, we had lots of time on our hands and found that the people
> of Gander were extremely friendly. They started calling us the "plane
> people." We enjoyed their hospitality, explored the town of Gander and
> ended up having a pretty good time.
> Two days later, we got that call and were taken back to the Gander
> airport. Back on the plane, we were reunited with the passengers and
> found out what they had been doing for the past two days. What we found
> out was incredible.
> 
> Gander and all the surrounding communities (within MATCH about a 75
> Kilometer radius) had closed all high schools, meeting halls, lodges,
> and any other large gathering places. They converted all these
> facilities to mass lodging areas for all the stranded travelers. Some
> had cots set up, some had mats with sleeping bags and pillows set up.
> 
> ALL the high school students were required to volunteer their time to
> take care of the "guests." Our 218 passengers ended up in a town called
> Lewisporte, about 45 kilometers from Gander where they were put up in a
> high school. If any women wanted to be in a women-only facility, that
> was arranged. Families were kept together. All the elderly passengers
> were taken to private homes.
> 
> Remember that young pregnant lady? She was put up in a private home
> right across the street from a 24-hour Urgent Care facility. There was
> a dentist on call and both male and female nurses remained with the
> crowd for the duration.
> Phone calls and e-mails to the U.S. and around the world were available
> to everyone once a day. During the day, passengers were offered
> "Excursion" trips. Some people went on boat cruises of the lakes and
> harbors. Some went for hikes in the local forests. Local bakeries
> stayed open to make fresh bread for the guests.
> 
> Food was prepared by all the residents and brought to the schools.
> People were driven to restaurants of their choice and offered wonderful
> meals. Everyone was given tokens for local laundry mats to wash their
> clothes, since luggage was still on the aircraft. In other words, every
> single need was met for those stranded travelers.
> 
> Passengers were crying while telling us these stories. Finally, when
> they were told that U.S. airports had reopened, they were delivered to
> the airport right on time and without a single passenger missing or
> late. The local Red Cross had all the information about the whereabouts
> of each and every passenger and knew which plane they needed to be on
> and when all the planes were leaving. They coordinated everything
> beautifully.
> 
> It was absolutely incredible.
> 
> When passengers came on board, it was like they had been on a cruise.
> Everyone knew each other by name. They were swapping stories of their
> stay, impressing each other with who had the better time. Our flight
> back to Atlanta looked like a chartered party flight. The crew just
> stayed out of their way. It was mind-boggling.
> 
> Passengers had totally bonded and were calling each other by their
> first names, exchanging phone numbers, addresses, and email addresses.
> 
> And then a very unusual thing happened.
> 
> One of our passengers approached me and asked if he could make an
> announcement over the PA system. We never, ever allow that. But this
> time was different. I said "of course" and handed him the mike. He
> picked up the PA and reminded everyone about what they had just gone
> through in the last few days. He reminded them of the hospitality they
> had received at the hands of total strangers. He continued by saying that he would like to do something in return for the good folks of
> Lewisporte.
> 
> "He said he was going to set up a Trust Fund under the name of DELTA 15
> (our flight number). The purpose of the trust fund is to provide
> college scholarships for the high school students of Lewisporte. He
> asked for donations of any amount from his fellow travelers. When the
> paper with donations got back to us with the amounts, names, phone
> numbers and addresses, the total was for more than $14,000!
> 
> "The gentleman, a MD from Virginia, promised to match the donations and
> to start the administrative work on the scholarship. He also said that
> he would forward this proposal to Delta Corporate and ask them to
> donate as well.
> 
> As I write this account, the trust fund is at more than $1.5 million
> and has assisted 134 students in college education.
> 
> "I just wanted to share this story because we need good stories right
> now. It gives me a little bit of hope to know that some people in a
> faraway place were kind to some strangers who literally dropped in on
> them.
> 
> It reminds me how much good there is in the world."
> "In spite of all the rotten things we see going on in todays world
> this story confirms that there are still a lot of good and Godly people
> in the world and when things get bad, they will come forward.
> 
> "God Bless America... and God Bless the Canadians."
> 
> ============
> Note - my Dad was from Corner Brook, Newfoundland and I have relatives there most whom I don't know -- one lives in Gander and I had heard about what happened from her although not as specifically as that. She just said' we had a lot of planes US and from other countries arrive in Gander - it was an experience I will remember all my life- they were kept in school gyms and personal houses.The townspeople all helped"
> 
> The last thing she wrote in her letter was "One thing I am absolutely positive about is that if the shoe had been on the other foot, the Americans would have done the same for us" I believe that too. She wrote me again later that there were other small towns in the area that helped the passengers too. Then she said that they still hear from Passengers - She passed away a few years ago. I also heard that American Passengers returned to Gander l0 years later. I am sure you can google it to find out more details.
> 
> I imagine most of you have heard about this but it sometimes helps to reaffirm our closeness.


Shirley, this is the first time I've hear of this incredible story. God bless those generous people, the Canadians and Americans.Hard to believe that it has been almost twelve years now. It rocked not just the US but the whole world.


----------



## jknappva

I imagine most of you have heard about this but it sometimes helps to reaffirm our closeness.[/quote]

I had not heard this but it just confirms what I've always thought, the Canadians are our northern cousins!!
Just like all the wonderful people on KTP are considered my brothers and sisters.
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Hope you get some photos of the butterflies. But I did enjoy the dragonfly. Once in a while one will flit to the bushes under my window...they come from the pond in the back of the building.
> JuneK


This one was flying over the pond but decided to sit on the table, perhaps he was waiting for raspberries and icecream!


----------



## jknappva

The train ride home was uneventful until early Monday morning when the vacumn pump on the toilets in our rail car decided it had had enough. A few hours later I too decided I had had enough lol. Unfortunately, there was still 4 hours left in the journey.

I had booked a sleeper so that I wouldn't have to leave my cabin and risk further injury to my knee. Once the toilets quit in our car, the nearest facility was at the other end of the next car. While the thought of navigating crutches on a moving train did not thrill me, the thought of not making the attempt thrilled me (and I am sure the train staff) even less lol.

I got ahold of the cabin steward and explained the situation. She got the steward from the other sleeper and our pilgrimage began.

Now, I might have mentioned on occasion that I am not a small woman. I start crutching down the train corridor, using one crutch and desperately grabbing onto the wall, cabin doors, and anything else I could get my other hand on for stability. I had one steward in front of me walking backwards ready to play catch and the other steward holding on to my hips in a valient effort to lend stability and ward off a fall. As we pass each occupied cabin, I hear the giggles...... and vague references to being unaware that Amtrak featured a Congo Line....

Now back to page 1 and catching up!

Prayers and hugs to everyone.

Gigi[/quote]

As always, Gigi, you find humor in a sorry situation!!! I only wish I had your sense of humor....shame there was no-one to get a photo of your train Congo line.
Hugs and prayers for the knee,
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Caren, cool coffee and continued recovery for you friend :thumbup:


Thanks, I am hoping to get some new coffees to share. Hope this one turns out a good size. I am hoping he continues to recover as well. :-D


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> My son is still a very deep sleeper (he's 35 now) and after taking him out of night nappies at 3 years old we had to take him to the toilet late at night whilst he was almost still asleep until he was nearly 7 years old. After that he was fine, so don't worry it'll come....and by the way he has no memory of any of it! I think we all worry about being good parents, but I was once told that if you worry about being a good mother you probably are doing okay, it's the bad parents who don't worry! :lol:


And after my children were grown, I would sometimes mention to my mother, that I should have done so and so when they were growing up....she always told me..."You did the best you could at the time".....I think every mother should remember that if there are times you doubt what you did for your children.
JuenK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And after my children were grown, I would sometimes mention to my mother, that I should have done so and so when they were growing up....she always told me..."You did the best you could at the time".....I think every mother should remember that if there are times you doubt what you did for your children.
> JuenK


You can say that again!


----------



## jknappva

HandyFamily said:


> Yes, but... I was hoping it gets easier... at some point? ... Doesn't it?..


WEEEEL You have the teen age years to look forward to....then the bed wetting will be a 'fond' memory!!! But you will survive!!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks, I am hoping to get some new coffees to share. Hope this one turns out a good size. I am hoping he continues to recover as well. :-D


Very clever. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> WEEEEL You have the teen age years to look forward to....then the bed wetting will be a 'fond' memory!!! But you will survive!!
> LOL!
> JuneK


When I grow up I'm not going to have children, only grandchildren. :roll:


----------



## iamsam

how cute is this - thanks five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Have you slurped anyone lately? Zoe


----------



## iamsam

what a sausage bombers purl2diva?

sam



purl2diva said:


> We are celebrating five birthdays tomorrow so I have been cooking/preparing much of the day. We are having Italian sausage bombers (kids' choice.) I made a vegetable salad and key line cheesecake (a la The Cheesecake Factory) The good thing is that I won't have to do too much tomorrow- some cleaning and wrapping some presents.


----------



## kehinkle

HandyFamily said:


> Yes, but... I was hoping it gets easier... at some point? ... Doesn't it?..


Sure, when they are in their 30's and they have their own families, some of the worries go away. But then you take on a whole new set of them. It's all part of being a parent. And totally agree about the idea that "good" parents worry about being good parents and that "bad" parents are usually self-centered s-o-bs that could care less.

My middle child wet the bed. I limited her fluids at night and got her up to go before I went to bed.


----------



## HandyFamily

KateB said:


> My son is still a very deep sleeper (he's 35 now) and after taking him out of night nappies at 3 years old we had to take him to the toilet late at night whilst he was almost still asleep until he was nearly 7 years old. After that he was fine, so don't worry it'll come....and by the way he has no memory of any of it! I think we all worry about being good parents, but I was once told that if you worry about being a good mother you probably are doing okay, it's the bad parents who don't worry! :lol:


Hahahaha, that's something like the "double-positive-negation" (I'm not sure if that's the right grammar term in english, it probably isn't) - it's something not all languages have... like russian doesn't have it - bulgarian and english do, it's when you say, say, "yea, right", meaning "no way".


----------



## Ezenby

so true about thoughts coming at night. Yes...I need something to touch. I cut a lock of his hair just moments before his last breath. Will use his picture and this lock of hair with a stitchery framed in glass. Have a favorite picture of him here at the creek...he was in a good part of his life. Away from the city and friends?...here to help us clear some land. He wanted to be like his father and that involved getting into alcohol like his father. Marriage to my X only lasted 12 years. Strange about how drinking brought something common to our marriage but after six years I saw it was just not an every day pleasure for me. I could walk away from it but not his father and my son tried but always went back....even watching his father die from alcohol abuse. My heart breaks recalling all the bad memories but it is time for me to make a good remembrance that I can touch. Thanks Shirley and Julie. XXXOOO



Designer1234 said:


> Ezenby - another one who lost a child -- my Prayers and thoughts are with you. There are quite a few of us on TP. Life get's more livable each year after such a loss. At least it is for me. Not always easy though -especially at night when you can't sleep. Best wishes to you. I hope you will something in his memory -- it helps to be able to touch it.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> so true about thoughts coming at night. Yes...I need something to touch. I cut a lock of his hair just moments before his last breath. Will use his picture and this lock of hair with a stitchery framed in glass. Have a favorite picture of him here at the creek...he was in a good part of his life. Away from the city and friends?...here to help us clear some land. He wanted to be like his father and that involved getting into alcohol like his father. Marriage to my X only lasted 12 years. Strange about how drinking brought something common to our marriage but after six years I saw it was just not an every day pleasure for me. I could walk away from it but not his father and my son tried but always went back....even watching his father die from alcohol abuse. My heart breaks recalling all the bad memories but it is time for me to make a good remembrance that I can touch. Thanks Shirley and Julie. XXXOOO


And do remember you are still very close to his passing.
I am now 19 years out, which is longer also than Shirley, but memories have brought a lot of tears this morning.


----------



## Sorlenna

HandyFamily said:


> Yes, but... I was hoping it gets easier... at some point? ... Doesn't it?..


Maybe when they're 30? My oldest is 29...


----------



## Williesied

It was the Robbie's Angel pattern. I looked it up on google search and found it. Not exactly like the woman's picture on this feed but will work with it. Thank you for responding. Willie


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...my DH and I have always said grandchildren should arrive before children....


PurpleFi said:


> When I grow up I'm not going to have children, only grandchildren. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I was supposed to be mowing by now - for some reason gary has not been able to go get gas yet - I even slept in and thought when I got up the grass would be dry enough to mow. I have maybe two hours if that much to mow - grrrr. I know I don't have enough petrel in the mower - and this grass is going to be really high. always tomorrow I guess - but would rather get it done today.
> 
> it was clean up time on my dvr last night - trying to get them off since I will need to record some while I am gone.
> 
> another beautiful day - 77° - slight breeze - sunny. a lovely day to be outside.
> 
> have a few pages to catch up on so will start reading.
> 
> sam


I should be out mowing but am staying inside until later when it cools down some. Besides it is hard to mow with Seth in tow. He did sit on my lap for a little bit last night, was very slow going.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I should be out mowing but am staying inside until later when it cools down some. Besides it is hard to mow with Seth in tow. He did sit on my lap for a little bit last night, was very slow going.


But neither is that truly safe, we have an awful lot of farm bike etc., accidents in this country.


----------



## kehinkle

Sunday afternoon in sunny MN. Went to a little cafe for breakfast, then a bit of.shopping at a grocery store for some veggies to snack on during the long drive tomorrow. Found some miso soup packets to try and some fresh pineapple salsa to eat with some gluten free crackers. Been reading a knitting the skirt. Have 3 1/2 more inches to go before the waist decreases. They did a casing for elastic but I think I am just going to do an eyelet row and crochet a drawstring. Lazy way, yes. But no sewing involved. 

Gigi, you always make a difficult situation light. Did you invite the other passengers to join you?

Angora, glad your mom is home and I hope you had a safe journey there. See, I didn't say the t word. Be careful. 

Shirley, heartfelt thought to you. Words can't express how your story about your son touches me. 

My exhusband's mother was an alcoholic and a diabetic. She died before we were married. He had the tendencies and totalled his car and injured himself badly while out drinking. I worried so about my children, esp my son. Luckily they are all sensible about it. 

No word on how Marianne and her mom are doing? Hoping things are well down her way.

Nice photos, everyone. I'll have to look through my gallery and post a couple. 

Take care and I will see you all before bed. Tomorrow will not have a chance to get on for a couple days maybe and by then we will be over 100 pages.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren

HandyFamily said:


> Yes, but... I was hoping it gets easier... at some point? ... Doesn't it?..


It becomes easier with boys in some aspects and harder in others. I have a very good relationship with all my boys,they confide in me and talk to me about everything. Believe me there are some things I'd rather not hear about.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It becomes easier with boys in some aspects and harder in others. I have a very good relationship with all my boys,they confide in me and talk to me about everything. Believe me there are some things I'd rather not hear about.


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2

Winds today gusting to 100k and rain we had at least one squall of hail overnight- hail is all we ever get.


----------



## Railyn

HandyFamily said:


> Yes, but... I was hoping it gets easier... at some point? ... Doesn't it?..


 No. parenting never gets easier. My children range from 37 to 42 and I still worry and pray about them daily. It is more rewarding now that they are adults but I am still a mommy. I love my children, grands and the great-grand but still wonder if I did things right, etc. Can't imagine life without them yet there is concern.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> When I grow up I'm not going to have children, only grandchildren. :roll:


Me too, I'm done with children only want grandchildren. I can send them back home when I need a rest.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> But neither is that truly safe, we have an awful lot of farm bike etc., accidents in this country.


Oh but it is very safe when the blade is not running. He just likes to ride around on it, makes him think he is helping out.


----------



## Bulldog

If he's good to you and you love him, then we like him too. I guess we all have our quirks and such, some a little more than others, but as long as we are happy with where we are and who we are there with at the end of the day, that is all that matters. 


Thank you Poledra for you kind meaningful words.


----------



## Bulldog

No. parenting never gets easier. My children range from 37 to 42 and I still worry and pray about them daily. It is more rewarding now that they are adults but I am still a mommy. I love my children, grands and the great-grand but still wonder if I did things right, etc. Can't imagine life without them yet there is concern.

Well said, Railyn. I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sam a video driving up to my house from the main road.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Sam a video driving up to my house from the main road.


How much of the planting did you do?


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Shirley, I feel for you. Hugs and prayers for you, may God bring comfort and peace to your mind. You did what you could for your son, and the rest was up to him. Just a thought here from one artist to another, are you able to make a picture of your feelings that you had/have about your son? It would be your total expression of you to him. It can bring much resolution to your soul. Zoe


AMEN!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

HandyFamily said:


> Yes, but... I was hoping it gets easier... at some point? ... Doesn't it?..


Nope it does not get easier. Only the focus will change course a little. The time will come when the child will realize that he/she does not know everything and Mother knows nothing. It is at that point the child will come to you for advise, especially when they have their own child to raise. Then the Grandparent will be their fountain of knowledge and the book of wisdom to live by. Hang in there, the time will come............ Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> How much of the planting did you do?


Al of the trees along the road were moved there from the edge of the woods. I had help but planted about a third of them myself. I have tree transplanter from my landscape company.


----------



## 5mmdpns

nittergma said:


> I love your cat tip for keeping kitty off the counter! It's a great tip!!


Another tip I learned from my sister. She had half a dozen cats and they would jump up on the counter when no one was around. She bought some basic mouse traps and set about 5 of them up on the counter. It only took a few snaps of them to scare the ........... out of the cats. They never went up there again! Zoe


----------



## HandyFamily

PurpleFi said:


> NO! and my son is 42!!!!!


Hahahahaha! :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> I am speaking as an alcoholic, GrannyPeg did exactly right by her grandson and she called it perfectly. Zoe


So true, Zoe, so very true. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I think that it would depend on the history, and the young person. Sometimes a wake up call will help young people get the idea that it is not a good thing to drink yourself to a state passing out - throwing up, and all the other things he did. He could have poisoned himself. - I have been through it and I wish I had taken a more serious step when my
> son was first showing signs of having problems. Pat saw he was in trouble long before I accepted it and if I had listened to him we might have somehow stopped his behaviour when he could still stop. I don't necessarily believe that would have done it as there are addictions in our family - all generations on both sides - I believed as you do and by the time the problems had magnified it was too late. I believe now that the sooner he is given a wake up call the better for him. It might not do any good but it also might do a lot of good. I think we have to look at so many things to make a decision like this.
> 
> We do the best we can with what we have to deal with. I feel that you did the correct thing - maybe it will be a wake up call.
> 
> I have learned that enabling this type of activity does not help - it hurts. 40 years of dealing with a son who was an addict teaches you a lot - which you wish you had known during the process. I know I did not help by refusing to believe that he had a problem and also the fact that I took his word that there wasn't a problem when it was because I wouldn't face that there was a problem.
> 
> Each family has to deal with things the way they feel they should. so sad though and I pray he straightens out. I think you have to do what you feel best - and not all people feel the same way about what to do.


Such wisdom, Shirley, you are truly a teacher of like, your words are a blessing. Thank you so much. :-D


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks for understanding, Kate. Last year I made 200 Kleenex tissue covers. I used a lot of my quilt material as I can't buy material anymore. It has gotten extremely high here. I used to collect the reproductions as I love to use those to make quilts for my granddaughters...I gave that up. I no longer buy DVDs pr CDs. The only thing I spend money on is my hair, my makeup, my knitting, and my crochet. I just can't give those up. There was a lady named Fergie on the forum (who had no idea about money situation here). She sent me a box of Opal yarn and two needles, encouraging me to learn to knit socks on two circs). She will never know how meaningful that was to me. Though I love the 12" method, I am planning to learn the two circ, method. The least I can do for Fergie.

BTW, I have been meaning to tell you how precious Luke is. He is growing like a weed! At such a cute stage...enjoy


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> My sister loves to share her photos. She never goes anywhere without her camera...well, maybe the bathroom! LOL!
> JuneK


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Bulldog

As a recovering alcoholic, my son says he's a 'sober alcoholic'...he realizes even though he chooses not to drink, the problem remains with him. I have so much admiration for you, Zoe, and everyone else who fights this battle each and every day!
Hugs,
JuneK


I worried about my son for years as he had a drinking problem. One night he called me to tell me he had just gotten saved. He has not drank since. I am so proud of him and anyone who has to courage to overcome such addictions. Wish I had that kind of courage to lose weight!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Me too, I'm done with children only want grandchildren. I can send them back home when I need a rest.


I go to France on Thursday to pick up my grandson and bring him back here for a weeks holiday. I will need a holiday after I have taken him back :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I go to France on Thursday to pick up my grandson and bring him back here for a weeks holiday. I will need a holiday after I have taken him back :lol:


I bet you will have so much fun while he is here though. I loved having the GDs here but really needed a break when they left. I sent Seth home yesterday even though I knew I was watching him again today. The extra rest was greatly needed.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> As a recovering alcoholic, my son says he's a 'sober alcoholic'...he realizes even though he chooses not to drink, the problem remains with him. I have so much admiration for you, Zoe, and everyone else who fights this battle each and every day!
> Hugs,
> JuneK
> 
> I worried about my son for years as he had a drinking problem. One night he called me to tell me he had just gotten saved. He has not drank since. I am so proud of him and anyone who has to courage to overcome such addictions. Wish I had that kind of courage to lose weight!


 :lol: :thumbup: That can be a tough one- and probably is a sort of addiction.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I bet you will have so much fun while he is here though. I loved having the GDs here but really needed a break when they left. I sent Seth home yesterday even though I knew I was watching him again today. The extra rest was greatly needed.


I haven't seen him since February and my son will be bringing my baby grandson with him so I can see him for about half an hour while we wait for the boat to turn around. My English grandson who lives near me is also coming to stay for some of the time. There is only 5 weeks between the two boys. But they are like chalk and cheese.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed as I have a busy week ahead of me. Night night everyone and big hugs all round.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I haven't seen him since February and my son will be bringing my baby grandson with him so I can see him for about half an hour while we wait for the boat to turn around. My English grandson who lives near me is also coming to stay for some of the time. There is only 5 weeks between the two boys. But they are like chalk and cheese.


Oh that will be lovely to see the little one. give him an extra squeeze. What fun to have both boys there, each one of my grandsons are different one of the few things they all like is racing mostly bikes. Grant's older boys are starting to get into Doctor Who seems how Seth talks about it so much.

night night you will need all the rest you can get :-D


----------



## Grannypeg

AND mine is 40 - we are parents for life and we will worry about them that long.



PurpleFi said:


> NO! and my son is 42!!!!!


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> thank you!
> 
> A favourite shot of my darling while I was back at Art School doing what I wanted- before he got me pregnant again.


OMG, Julie! Look at this one of me at what looks to be about the same age - wowowowow!!!!!


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> Delta Flight 15... (true story)


Wow, that is amazing!!!


----------



## gottastch

Grannypeg said:


> Robbies Angel. His mother and father lived in Ottawa. They are both deceased now. She was an extraordinary woman and very talented.


Dear mother-in-law and I really like that pattern because dear mother-in-law's name is Roberta (Robbie is her nick name)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bulldog said:


> As a recovering alcoholic, my son says he's a 'sober alcoholic'...he realizes even though he chooses not to drink, the problem remains with him. I have so much admiration for you, Zoe, and everyone else who fights this battle each and every day!
> Hugs,
> JuneK
> 
> I worried about my son for years as he had a drinking problem. One night he called me to tell me he had just gotten saved. He has not drank since. I am so proud of him and anyone who has to courage to overcome such addictions. Wish I had that kind of courage to lose weight!


Sometimes it is not courage but rather desperation mixed with hopelessness. A desire to change is not often enough. lol, not making light of those who are overweight, but it really is not the same thing. One is an addiction and the other is not. Besides, I figure that I am an ample-sized hug and there is more of me to love and hold on to. 
For myself I say that I am an alcoholic who is sober. I will always be in recovery as is every alcoholic who is sober. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Bulldog said:


> As a recovering alcoholic, my son says he's a 'sober alcoholic'...he realizes even though he chooses not to drink, the problem remains with him. I have so much admiration for you, Zoe, and everyone else who fights this battle each and every day!
> Hugs,
> JuneK
> 
> I worried about my son for years as he had a drinking problem. One night he called me to tell me he had just gotten saved. He has not drank since. I am so proud of him and anyone who has to courage to overcome such addictions. Wish I had that kind of courage to lose weight!


Sometimes it is not courage but rather desperation mixed with hopelessness. A desire to change is not often enough. lol, not making light of those who are overweight, but it really is not the same thing. One is an addiction and the other is not. Besides, I figure that I am an ample-sized hug and there is more of me to love and hold on to. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

I was at my parents this afternoon and also at my garden beds in the community gardens. Here are some photos I took there and also a couple from my own hummingbird feeder and sunflower silo feeder. Enjoy. Zoe


----------



## Designer1234

Ezenby said:


> so true about thoughts coming at night. Yes...I need something to touch. I cut a lock of his hair just moments before his last breath. Will use his picture and this lock of hair with a stitchery framed in glass. Have a favorite picture of him here at the creek...he was in a good part of his life. Away from the city and friends?...here to help us clear some land. He wanted to be like his father and that involved getting into alcohol like his father. Marriage to my X only lasted 12 years. Strange about how drinking brought something common to our marriage but after six years I saw it was just not an every day pleasure for me. I could walk away from it but not his father and my son tried but always went back....even watching his father die from alcohol abuse. My heart breaks recalling all the bad memories but it is time for me to make a good remembrance that I can touch. Thanks Shirley and Julie. XXXOOO


Ezenby - my heart aches for you. addictions are often passed from one member of a family to another - I remember my son saying to me "Mom, why is it my brother and I can go out and have some drinks, and he comes home - goes to bed, gets up (possibly with a hangover) and goes to work -- while I drink for a week and lose my job? And, worse still don't worry about it and it takes me months to get my head together?

My father, my sister, my son, and one grandchild, Pats, father, and a nephew - no one can tell me it isn't an inherited disease. Soooo sad! I don't mean that all alcoholics or drug addicts are because they have to be - but I believe it is harder for some to break out of that 
lifestyle than others. Some are addicted - and that is all there is to it . My opinion.

Maybe it is time to get off this subject --I believe it is time for happier talk.

I know that it is a heart breaking time for parents who lose their beloved children. I think it is necessary to discuss it but it hurts a lot so maybe we can let it go for now?? I am sure we will come back to it again and I will talk about it without any more hesitation. It has been really helpful for me to say some of these things today. Once again to my family on the tea party thankyou.

We need to understand and the more we say the more we might help someone with a young person who is trying to solve the beginning of this problem.

Love to you all. Those of us who have lost a child have shed a tear together today - some of us (including me) are helped by sharing -- Some of you who haven't dealt with this personally understand more than before. Parents and Grandparents might be more alert. We will likely talk about it again at some time, but personally I think it is time to be happy and optimistic instead of sad.

Once again I have written a book. I apologize if this has been too much.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> OMG, Julie! Look at this one of me at what looks to be about the same age - wowowowow!!!!!


Love the panties!


----------



## Designer1234

5mmdpns said:


> I was at my parents this afternoon and also at my garden beds in the community gardens. Here are some photos I took there and also a couple from my own hummingbird feeder and sunflower silo feeder. Enjoy. Zoe


Loved your pictures zoe! I especially love the sun flower - when we had our acreage we had a small meadow in front of our cabin and I planted sunflowers all the way around - for 5 years they supplied all the birds (especially blue jays and chickadees with seeds. Sometimes the Jayes were heavier than the flower heads. they were so bright and springlike and the they were bird feeders for all our visitors who sang, and chirped and trilled, such memories. I miss the country feeling in our acreage and our animal and bird friends to visited us each summer.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks to all for sharing the pictures this weekend - Julie your album is coming along nicely - and Kathy that picture of you in the sunsuit is soooooooooo cute!!! I just picked up a pattern like that, now if I could just find a toddler girl to make it for!!! There are a couple of sites that have vintage or vintage style patterns and those sunsuits are just too cute. My heart goes out to all that are struggling with health issues, heart issues, and worldly goods issues - they are all difficult. I have done a pretty good job of keeping up this weekend - the next couple of weeks are going to be full of drs and procedures - all screening and planned so no worries... the weather here is going to warm up again - I'm glad I got some work done outside this last week. I am going to go pour a glass of wine and work on my Blue Angel Shawl - it is coming along slowly but surely..... such tiny yarn........... luv to all - AZ - Oh before I forget - whoever posted the Eclair Cake (I think it was Kathy) - thanks so much - I loved the original and today I made one with butterscotch pudding with no frosting for desert - I will let you know how it turned out........... so nice to have something sweet for Alan in the evening without having to bake. OK - gotta go -


----------



## 5mmdpns

Designer1234 said:


> Loved your pictures zoe! I especially love the sun flower - when we had our acreage we had a small meadow in front of our cabin and I planted sunflowers all the way around - for 5 years they supplied all the birds (especially blue jays and chickadees with seeds. Sometimes the Jayes were heavier than the flower heads. they were so bright and springlike and the they were bird feeders for all our visitors who sang, and chirped and trilled, such memories. I miss the country feeling in our acreage and our animal and bird friends to visited us each summer.


Shirley, you come zip down to my place, bring Pat, and I will share with you more than the photos! Zoe


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee everyone!
> 
> This morning I am doing a happy dance, my friend that was in hospital has messaged. He is still recovering but is at least awake more than asleep now.


So glad your freind is recovering. 
Love the coffee. The trouble with a great one like that is it seems a terrible waste to stir the sweetner in and lose the design.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> When I grow up I'm not going to have children, only grandchildren. :roll:


You always have a plan, PurpleFi!! BUT I thought you'd decided NOT to grow up...did you decide it would be worth it to have grandchildren!? LOL!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> So glad your freind is recovering.
> Love the coffee. The trouble with a great one like that is it seems a terrible waste to stir the sweetner in and lose the design.


Thank you, he is still sleeping an awful lot but at least he is recovering. 
when we were in London Jamie sat and looked at her coffee too long before stirring in the sugar.


----------



## jknappva

HandyFamily said:


> Hahahaha, that's something like the "double-positive-negation" (I'm not sure if that's the right grammar term in english, it probably isn't) - it's something not all languages have... like russian doesn't have it - bulgarian and english do, it's when you say, say, "yea, right", meaning "no way".


Also known as SARCASM! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## pacer

Peggy...so glad that you called for professional help to diffuse the situation and make sure that your GS would be okay. Also glad that his mother came as well.

Daralene....So sorry to hear of your fall. Praying that you and Mom are doing better.

So I forgot to logout yesterday making it look like I was on all day when actually I had a lovely time at church. We celebrated the 1st birthday of a special little girl who has had to overcome so many obstacles to have this very special celebration. I got her a Fisher Price toy that she can either push or ride on. It looks like a puppy and it sings songs and talks and lights up. She was delighted with it. It will certainly help her to continue to develop. She was telling the puppy....woof woof. She is on g-tube feedings into her intestine instead of her stomach for 14-18 hours a day. They try to do it during the evenings and nights so that she can move around better during the days. She was trying to walk most of the party time. She has taken a few steps on her own, but for the most part holds someone's hand and just goes. She is a beautiful little girl and I was delighted to spend the time with her today. I will visit her on Wednesday so we can download the pictures I took onto the family's computer. We also had a dedication of her baptism today since she had an emergency baptism in October before having emergency life saving surgery. This little is so full of smiles despite all she has had to endure. What a blessing!


----------



## melyn

Hi everyone, I have been away for a few days missed most of last weeks TP but hope everyone is ok, my thoughts and prayers and a hug to all. My DH and I went with my youngest sister and her husband and my other 2 sisters to Belgium on Mon. We went to Arras and toured Wellington quarry where British troops were in the 2nd world war, we also went to Vimy to see the canadian war memorial and then Ypres to watch the last post being done at the menim gate, We had a fantastic day the weather was lovely, my DH and I then went to stay with my youngest sister and her husband at their home in Southampton for a few days. I don't think I have done so much walking for years and since we have been back I have just been relaxing not doing much at all lol. This evening I had a bit of a shock after watching the white queen on TV I came into the room where my computer is only to find I had a little visitor that had entered through my french doors that I had left open, have posted a pic under the ones from our day in Belgium, it was quite a shock and very lucky molly my furbaby didnt see it before I did lol.
Julie love your new profile pic xx


----------



## jknappva

Nice photos, everyone. I'll have to look through my gallery and post a couple.

Take care and I will see you all before bed. Tomorrow will not have a chance to get on for a couple days maybe and by then we will be over 100 pages.

Ohio Kathy[/quote]

Lovely sky color and what a great covering for the trash can!
JuneK


----------



## Bulldog

Julie wrotw:
That is very true, what you say. We did not lose everything- it was my Mum who lost out the worst when he (my dad- also alcoholic- after enforced sobering) forced splitting the family farm. Dad became very secretive for many years after sobering- but I am glad to be able to say that I was very good friends with both my parents by the end of their lives- It is not easy growing up in an alcoholic's household!

You are so right, Julie. Every weekend I knew my Dad would be drunk and we sould walk on eggs. My dad was a mean drunk and it leaves scars. I can't say I ever felt love growing up and that makes for low self esteem. Jim grew up in the same situation with his stepfather. It was important to us that our children not grow up as we did.


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Hey everyone just popping in to say hey, I'm at work right now bored waiting for close to come


----------



## Bulldog

gottastch wrote:
Hi Betty! Sorry you couldn't get to the pattern. If you would like, send me a PM with your e-mail address and I will attach the pattern to you. Since the pattern was free, I copied and pasted it into my word processing. I'd be glad to pass the pattern along to you 

That is so sweet of you. I tyoed it in search and found it. Would be wonderful to make for all my SS class one year. Not this one though! God Bless...


----------



## nittergma

It's so sad to read about these stories of losing children and addiction it's such a heartbreak we too have a son,our oldest, much loved, prayed for son who is addicted to alcohol and he's on meds for mental illness also. My fear is he'll drink too much too fast and end up dying from it. He stays in a group home for now and it's so hard not to be able to see him more but it would be impossible to have him here with us at this time. I pray for all who suffer from this and loved ones involved.


----------



## nittergma

Hi Pjs, How are you?


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone just popping in to say hey, I'm at work right now bored waiting for close to come


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Right now very very bored and kinda tired but doing alright can't wait for school to start up again 


nittergma said:


> Hi Pjs, How are you?


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> As a recovering alcoholic, my son says he's a 'sober alcoholic'...he realizes even though he chooses not to drink, the problem remains with him. I have so much admiration for you, Zoe, and everyone else who fights this battle each and every day!
> Hugs,
> JuneK
> 
> I worried about my son for years as he had a drinking problem. One night he called me to tell me he had just gotten saved. He has not drank since. I am so proud of him and anyone who has to courage to overcome such addictions. Wish I had that kind of courage to lose weight!


Well, at this point with my health, I can eat pretty much what I want....guess I just don't want that much any longer. But I struggled with my weight most of my life so I understand how frustrating it is. I lost 65 lb about 25 yrs ago and kept all of it except about 10 lb off. It was harder than quitting smoking!!
If I still smoked, I'd have a real problem....with the price of cigerattes, I'd have to choose whether to eat or smoke...my daughter quit smoking 3 yrs ago, thank goodness. My cousin never did quit smoking...she's 76 and just had part of a lung removed because of cancer. Haven't seen her but hope she gave up the cigerattes! She never had been able to in the past.
Sorry...really didn't mean to write a book.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> OMG, Julie! Look at this one of me at what looks to be about the same age - wowowowow!!!!!


Love that little ruffly sunsuit!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Sometimes it is not courage but rather desperation mixed with hopelessness. A desire to change is not often enough. lol, not making light of those who are overweight, but it really is not the same thing. One is an addiction and the other is not. Besides, I figure that I am an ample-sized hug and there is more of me to love and hold on to.
> For myself I say that I am an alcoholic who is sober. I will always be in recovery as is every alcoholic who is sober. Zoe


That's exactly what my son said..."I'm a sober alcoholic. Just because I choose not to drink, I know I'm still an alcoholic".
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> I was at my parents this afternoon and also at my garden beds in the community gardens. Here are some photos I took there and also a couple from my own hummingbird feeder and sunflower silo feeder. Enjoy. Zoe


Your garden looks wonderful....
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I have been away for a few days missed most of last weeks TP but hope everyone is ok, my thoughts and prayers and a hug to all. My DH and I went with my youngest sister and her husband and my other 2 sisters to Belgium on Mon. We went to Arras and toured Wellington quarry where British troops were in the 2nd world war, we also went to Vimy to see the canadian war memorial and then Ypres to watch the last post being done at the menim gate, We had a fantastic day the weather was lovely, my DH and I then went to stay with my youngest sister and her husband at their home in Southampton for a few days. I don't think I have done so much walking for years and since we have been back I have just been relaxing not doing much at all lol. This evening I had a bit of a shock after watching the white queen on TV I came into the room where my computer is only to find I had a little visitor that had entered through my french doors that I had left open, have posted a pic under the ones from our day in Belgium, it was quite a shock and very lucky molly my furbaby didnt see it before I did lol.
> Julie love your new profile pic xx


Welcome back, glad you had a good trip.Sounds like a good time was had by all. Love the photos.


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> Love the panties!


Isn't that something? LOL!!! My mom saved that little outfit...she used it as a swim suit for me, when it was hot


----------



## Gweniepooh

What is the visitor??? I don't think I've ever seen such a creature....
EDIT: Never mind, someone further down identified it as a hedgehog....

The pictures are very nice and I especially like the statue.


melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I have been away for a few days missed most of last weeks TP but hope everyone is ok, my thoughts and prayers and a hug to all. My DH and I went with my youngest sister and her husband and my other 2 sisters to Belgium on Mon. We went to Arras and toured Wellington quarry where British troops were in the 2nd world war, we also went to Vimy to see the canadian war memorial and then Ypres to watch the last post being done at the menim gate, We had a fantastic day the weather was lovely, my DH and I then went to stay with my youngest sister and her husband at their home in Southampton for a few days. I don't think I have done so much walking for years and since we have been back I have just been relaxing not doing much at all lol. This evening I had a bit of a shock after watching the white queen on TV I came into the room where my computer is only to find I had a little visitor that had entered through my french doors that I had left open, have posted a pic under the ones from our day in Belgium, it was quite a shock and very lucky molly my furbaby didnt see it before I did lol.
> Julie love your new profile pic xx


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> gottastch wrote:
> Hi Betty! Sorry you couldn't get to the pattern. If you would like, send me a PM with your e-mail address and I will attach the pattern to you. Since the pattern was free, I copied and pasted it into my word processing. I'd be glad to pass the pattern along to you
> 
> That is so sweet of you. I tyoed it in search and found it. Would be wonderful to make for all my SS class one year. Not this one though! God Bless...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey PJ's...when does school start for you? Where do you work?


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone just popping in to say hey, I'm at work right now bored waiting for close to come


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> What is the visitor??? I don't think I've ever seen such a creature....
> 
> The pictures are very nice and I especially like the statue.


lol, it is a hedgehog! Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

5mm the pictures from your mom's were wonderful. What kind of bird is that yellow one? I loved the pictures of the garden too.


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Right now very very bored and kinda tired but doing alright can't wait for school to start up again


So nice to hear from you...I'm sure you'll be more than busy after school starts..
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hey there---good to see you again...I'm sorry that work is boring, but hopefully, you'll have something fun to do after work. When does school start again?



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone just popping in to say hey, I'm at work right now bored waiting for close to come


----------



## jknappva

This evening I had a bit of a shock after watching the white queen on TV I came into the room where my computer is only to find I had a little visitor that had entered through my french doors that I had left open, have posted a pic under the ones from our day in Belgium, it was quite a shock and very lucky molly my furbaby didnt see it before I did lol.
Julie love your new profile pic xx[/quote]

Thanks for your pictures from you trip....I've never seen a hedgehog before....I'll bet that was a shock!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

well - I am back and the yard is not done. bah!

the field behind us is tiled with clay tiles - the land our house sits on used to be part of that field. do you know what happens to clay tile after years and years - right - they start to break. the part of the south yard that is against the field has four or five rather large holes where the tile has broken and washed away and left a hole sometime a foot deep. with the grass as long as it is I can't see those holes - I know about where they are - unfortunately I sideswiped one - the back wheel went down enough to cause the blades to stop - and they wouldn't turn on again. so the mower is in the barn cooling down - although I don't think - NOTE: at this point gary came in and said he had the mower charging did I want to mow - I knew he wanted it mowed so I went out and finished in about two hours - went and had a blt with the l since they were out - had some fried zuchinni (?) and the last of the mornings coffee. then Heidi and I came over and spent a good half hour looking for Detroit tiger lunch boxes. found two but none with a picture on them. so i'll ask here - does anyone shop at a Spartan grocery - I think they have some with players on them. thought would ask.

so now I am here for the duration - I hope. poured myself a cup of apple juice so I am good to go.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks to all for sharing the pictures this weekend - Julie your album is coming along nicely - and Kathy that picture of you in the sunsuit is soooooooooo cute!!! I just picked up a pattern like that, now if I could just find a toddler girl to make it for!!! There are a couple of sites that have vintage or vintage style patterns and those sunsuits are just too cute. My heart goes out to all that are struggling with health issues, heart issues, and worldly goods issues - they are all difficult. I have done a pretty good job of keeping up this weekend - the next couple of weeks are going to be full of drs and procedures - all screening and planned so no worries... the weather here is going to warm up again - I'm glad I got some work done outside this last week. I am going to go pour a glass of wine and work on my Blue Angel Shawl - it is coming along slowly but surely..... such tiny yarn........... luv to all - AZ - Oh before I forget - whoever posted the Eclair Cake (I think it was Kathy) - thanks so much - I loved the original and today I made one with butterscotch pudding with no frosting for desert - I will let you know how it turned out........... so nice to have something sweet for Alan in the evening without having to bake. OK - gotta go -


I just need to start identifying the photos I can, before the memory goes!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> 5mm the pictures from your mom's were wonderful. What kind of bird is that yellow one? I loved the pictures of the garden too.


The yellow bird is the American goldfinch. The garden pictures are from the garden beds Mom and I have jointly at the community gardens. The goldfinch and the hummingbird are at my place. The goldfinch is on the feeder at the front door and the hummingbird feeder is in my crabapple tree in the front yard. I am glad you enjoy them. 
I picked the green and yellow beans, some dill for dill pickles, a zucchini, and some cucs for the dill pickles. I will likely make the dills tomorrow. And for anyone who would like to know the dill pickle recipe, it is one that my Mom and her mother have used for years and years and years.

Dill Brine
1/4 cup sugar
2 cups vinegar
6 cups water
1/3 cup pickling salt

Heat brine mixture to boiling. Pour over cucumbers, dill, and garlic that you have pre-packed into sterile jars. Seal with lid making sure you leave brine 1/2 inch from the top. Turn jars upside down on a towel. The jars that have not sealed will leak the brine all over the towels. You simply re-brine them and reseal them. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I have been away for a few days missed most of last weeks TP but hope everyone is ok, my thoughts and prayers and a hug to all. My DH and I went with my youngest sister and her husband and my other 2 sisters to Belgium on Mon. We went to Arras and toured Wellington quarry where British troops were in the 2nd world war, we also went to Vimy to see the canadian war memorial and then Ypres to watch the last post being done at the menim gate, We had a fantastic day the weather was lovely, my DH and I then went to stay with my youngest sister and her husband at their home in Southampton for a few days. I don't think I have done so much walking for years and since we have been back I have just been relaxing not doing much at all lol. This evening I had a bit of a shock after watching the white queen on TV I came into the room where my computer is only to find I had a little visitor that had entered through my french doors that I had left open, have posted a pic under the ones from our day in Belgium, it was quite a shock and very lucky molly my furbaby didnt see it before I did lol.
> Julie love your new profile pic xx


Thanks, Lyn!


----------



## iamsam

what kind of yarn did you use? also - the width is somewhat regulated by the number of sts you moved the moveable marker. if you stayed with three it should have been fairly wide.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Had 120 sts on, so knitted back to 20 for the start of another wing, then cast on 20 to replace those.
> 
> It worked out okay. Width is not as wide as I wanted and the lenght is long. Still have a full skien of yarn so may crochet more at the top of it. I'll try to get a pic of it in the a.m. Wearing it now and it covers shoulders down to elbows.


----------



## nittergma

I have heard of that one before for keeping dogs' front paws off the counter! I've also heard you can put them under the newspaper so they hear the snap a feel it but not as likely to damage anything. I have yet to try it.


5mmdpns said:


> Another tip I learned from my sister. She had half a dozen cats and they would jump up on the counter when no one was around. She bought some basic mouse traps and set about 5 of them up on the counter. It only took a few snaps of them to scare the ........... out of the cats. They never went up there again! Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

Many years ago I tried to make dill pickles...total disaster to say the least. They ended up soft and not tasty at all. Never have tried again. My mom used to make bread and butter pickles to die for. Wish I had some of those now. Your dills look wonderful.


5mmdpns said:


> I picked the green and yellow beans, some dill for dill pickles, a zucchini, and some cucs for the dill pickles. I will likely make the dills tomorrow. And for anyone who would like to know the dill pickle recipe, it is one that my Mom and her mother have used for years and years and years.


----------



## iamsam

healing energy to you and yours peggy - we are always here to listen and offer you the support and prayers you need - not ever hesitate - that's one reason we are here.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> I'm not one to really open up, but I feel 'safe' here in doing so. I just was caught unaware with the grandson. If we had a heads up before he came, we might have been more vigilant. The oldest and youngest are coming up on Wednesday and staying until Sunday. Dave is one of the Directors of Community Living here and has been President twice. There is always a Golf Tournament in August to raise money for Summer Programs and other things for the clients. Our oldest grandson drives a golf cart around for the day with cold water and snacks for the workers. The youngest one works with Dave selling cards at face value for draws for prizes at the end of the day. Dave's brother is autistic and living here in Pembroke and the youngest grandson is Asperger's which is why Dave volunteers for Community Living and has for many years. He is retired so it is good for him to keep busy and keep his mind active.
> 
> Thanks everyone for being here for everyone else. I know there are a lot worse problems out there and and I keep everyone in my prayers.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of the main photograph album I have been compiling- my apologies for not taking the time to eliminate the image from the lamp- those with very sharp eyes- like MJS will see the reflection of myself , in the larger 'window', top left DGD and SIL, bottom left DGD at 4- you can see the 'madam' look in her eyes! and Bronwen at 13, sitting in the window of my old house- the one in Christchurch.
> on the right at the top- myself taken by Mwyffanwy when I was 45- Mwyffanwy herself returning to me in Albert Park with the seagull feather she has found, and at the bottom right Gen also, at about 3 1/2 with some of her toys.
> the two in the large window, are Fale when I fell in love with him- at 49, and his by now very old uncle Tupa'u, Shirley may recognise this now historic image- the tree trunk is the Scots Pine on One Tree Hill- long since cut down, after Mke Smith, a Maori Activist managed to damage it in a chain saw attack- they tried to save it- it was held in place with steel hausers- but eventually was deemed too unsafe- and they have now replaced it with several immature Pohutukawa- which hopefully will flourish.


I probably would not have noticed the window, but since you mentioned it .....


----------



## Southern Gal

But I did enjoy the dragonfly. Once in a while one will flit to the bushes under my window...they come from the pond in the back of the building.
JuneK[/quote]

i don't know why, but dragonflies always have creeped me
out. :roll: and we have had and still continue to have rain every day, you can look out over the yard, i think because my grass is taller than norm, their are hundreds going everywhere, i noticed the other day at the church, looking on the emply lot we have there and a couple guys and myself take turn mowing it each wk, and no one has been able to get it done, because of the rain, and they are everywhere, oooooooh. we had a hr of hard rain before church this morn. no griping, just saying, i must say my flowers and tomatoes and b. peppers are looking marvelous


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Julie wrotw:
> That is very true, what you say. We did not lose everything- it was my Mum who lost out the worst when he (my dad- also alcoholic- after enforced sobering) forced splitting the family farm. Dad became very secretive for many years after sobering- but I am glad to be able to say that I was very good friends with both my parents by the end of their lives- It is not easy growing up in an alcoholic's household!
> 
> You are so right, Julie. Every weekend I knew my Dad would be drunk and we sould walk on eggs. My dad was a mean drunk and it leaves scars. I can't say I ever felt love growing up and that makes for low self esteem. Jim grew up in the same situation with his stepfather. It was important to us that our children not grow up as we did.


IMHO you are a Mom way and beyond, being there for Angie as you are day by day. 
My Mum over-compensated by doing all the 'discipline' herself- I had a lot of issues growing up, over this- it explains why I chose to become a Quaker- I failed on one occasion only with my older one- and she never forgave me- but then she never had the experience of bringing up a child herself. But hopefully her writing will eventually be published.


----------



## iamsam

it is difficult living with someone who is so controlling - have you ever told him how you feel? or would that make it worse.

sam



Bulldog said:


> my uncle elmer was like that - gave aunt annis just so much money for groceries - if she hadn't had a job of her own they would have starved. when he retired he decided he would do the grocery shopping (to my aunts extreme pleasure) - he was quite surprised at the price of food. don't think it loosene up the purse strings any. lol
> 
> Jim has always done the grocery shopping. I tried once or twice and he would go through the ticket with a fine tooth comb and question purchases. I just gave up and quite. I go only for things he won't get. I have to give him all my tickets (he says he needs them to pay bills) but I get questioned on all purchases. Must admit it gets to me sometimes, but I do love him and he is good to me. He has never physically abused me. I never talk about these things to others because I don't want them to dislike him.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Beautiful Shirley! Those with addictions always long to be able to soar above it all much like the eagles. They always glide so effortlessly through the air catching the updrafts. I have lots of bald eagles around my section of the country. How about you? Thank you for sharing your part of your son Rob with us! Speaking for myself, I know the agonizing he went through with his alcoholism, and at the same time it encourages me to never go back into the alcoholic state I was in when I was drinking. Us alcoholics do get strength from other alcoholics to remain sober. Zoe
> My song that brings my desires of freedom to words. And I do fly as the eagles but I know that I can crash if the updrafts are not strong enough to hold me. Often you are all my updrafts. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle Song
> 
> I stood and watched an eagle fly
> Spread his wings and soar across the sky
> So gracefully he flew
> Rising effortlessly
> I wanted to know just how to be free
> 
> Tiny fingers curled 'round mine
> Perfectly formed; new born
> The image of two
> Infinite mystery
> I wanted to know were life comes from
> 
> What human intellect can't sway
> Must be explained this way
> Earth wisdom, religions of men
> Searched without end to fill the spirit house within
> Simplicity of God somehow escapes man
> 
> I reach for the eternal one
> Creation he was waiting to review
> His purpose in me
> He said this is were life begins
> I made your spirit to glide on the wind
> 
> Come let's fly on the wind
> Come on let's fly on the wind
> On the wind


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> It's so sad to read about these stories of losing children and addiction it's such a heartbreak we too have a son,our oldest, much loved, prayed for son who is addicted to alcohol and he's on meds for mental illness also. My fear is he'll drink too much too fast and end up dying from it. He stays in a group home for now and it's so hard not to be able to see him more but it would be impossible to have him here with us at this time. I pray for all who suffer from this and loved ones involved.


Prayers for your boy!


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> A Sunday hug for you all! Zoe


Thank You.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Isn't that something? LOL!!! My mom saved that little outfit...she used it as a swim suit for me, when it was hot


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> I probably would not have noticed the window, but since you mentioned it .....


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Many years ago I tried to make dill pickles...total disaster to say the least. They ended up soft and not tasty at all. Never have tried again. My mom used to make bread and butter pickles to die for. Wish I had some of those now. Your dills look wonderful.





5mmdpns said:


> I picked the green and yellow beans, some dill for dill pickles, a zucchini, and some cucs for the dill pickles. I will likely make the dills tomorrow. And for anyone who would like to know the dill pickle recipe, it is one that my Mom and her mother have used for years and years and years.


You need to use the pickling cucumbers and pick them when they are between two and three inches long, before they start to turn yellow. The recipe I gave for the dills is a never fail one. It has been used for generations and is very simple. Go for it! You can also purchase pickling cucs in the fresh produce section to use if you don't have any. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

what lovely shots of your garden purplefi - the tree house and wendy house are in the trees perfectly. I love the elf.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Surrey, Mr P has just brought me a cup of coffee so I am still in bed and in no rush to get up.
> 
> Happy Sunday to everyone
> 
> Photos for today....


----------



## Pup lover

I'm baaaack!!! We had a eonderful weekend, lots of talking, food and being with friends! Catching up on the end of last week. 

I also chop dates and put those in my oatmeal for sweetness.

I have taken various cholesterol meds cant tolerate ones ive tried, both parents have problems tolerating them. Dad hot to the point couldnt even lift arms to turn a door knob before dr figured out what was wrong. Mine is not super high, need to get good number higher though.

Gagesmom so sorry about your fur baby and your home, neither is easy. Prayers that all is as easy and smooth as possible for you. 

Sooo much to catch up on, still a lot to go through for the garage sale. Dad brought up a bunch of stuff that they didnt sell to see if any of us wanted any of it and to add to my sale. Take mom to consult with oral surgeon tomorrow, colonoscopy a week from tomorrow, same day DH starts school. Missed the dogs glad to be home. Will catch up on this week tomorrow, no knitting done all weekend maybe tomorrow while waiting to see dr. 

Prayers and hugs


----------



## Pup lover

I'm baaaack!!! We had a eonderful weekend, lots of talking, food and being with friends! Catching up on the end of last week. 

I also chop dates and put those in my oatmeal for sweetness.

I have taken various cholesterol meds cant tolerate ones ive tried, both parents have problems tolerating them. Dad hot to the point couldnt even lift arms to turn a door knob before dr figured out what was wrong. Mine is not super high, need to get good number higher though.

Gagesmom so sorry about your fur baby and your home, neither is easy. Prayers that all is as easy and smooth as possible for you. 

Sooo much to catch up on, still a lot to go through for the garage sale. Dad brought up a bunch of stuff that they didnt sell to see if any of us wanted any of it and to add to my sale. Take mom to consult with oral surgeon tomorrow, colonoscopy a week from tomorrow, same day DH starts school. Missed the dogs glad to be home. Will catch up on this week tomorrow, no knitting done all weekend maybe tomorrow while waiting to see dr. 

Prayers and hugs


----------



## mjs

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I have been away for a few days missed most of last weeks TP but hope everyone is ok, my thoughts and prayers and a hug to all. My DH and I went with my youngest sister and her husband and my other 2 sisters to Belgium on Mon. We went to Arras and toured Wellington quarry where British troops were in the 2nd world war, we also went to Vimy to see the canadian war memorial and then Ypres to watch the last post being done at the menim gate, We had a fantastic day the weather was lovely, my DH and I then went to stay with my youngest sister and her husband at their home in Southampton for a few days. I don't think I have done so much walking for years and since we have been back I have just been relaxing not doing much at all lol. This evening I had a bit of a shock after watching the white queen on TV I came into the room where my computer is only to find I had a little visitor that had entered through my french doors that I had left open, have posted a pic under the ones from our day in Belgium, it was quite a shock and very lucky molly my furbaby didnt see it before I did lol.
> Julie love your new profile pic xx


You might find this interesting.

http://www.sttiggywinkles.org.uk/


----------



## iamsam

thanks handyfamily - I will show her these. the one I mentioned is the one on the list of "needs" the teachers hand out - that was the reason I was looking at that one. I sometimes wonder if teachers think about the impact something like this has on a family - all the children need supplies and it can get quite expensive.

to you teach at the college level or are you in research. I am impressed with your credentials. this coming from one who made d's in algebra and physics - taken only because the father said he would.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> I wouldn't give $100 for a calculator... unless it is platinum plated, has rocket engines and cleans the house in the free time...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=scientific+calculator&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> Mine is something like this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/TI-36X-Texas-Instraments-Solar-Scientific-Calculator-TESTED-WORKS-WORKING-/190880705156?pt=Calculators&hash=item2c71606a84 . I've had it since... middle school, and I still use it. It will probably serve me for the rest of my life. Costs under $10. And honestly, never needed a more complicated one - or, better say, whenever I needed something more complicated, it was not a calculator, but a computer program - for solving differentiation equations etc - no calculator is good enough for stuff like that, one really needs some specific mathematical program.
> And, for the record, my masters was in theoretical physical chemistry - and so is the field I work now in. So it is highly unlikely she'd need something more than this...


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Many years ago I tried to make dill pickles...total disaster to say the least. They ended up soft and not tasty at all. Never have tried again. My mom used to make bread and butter pickles to die for. Wish I had some of those now. Your dills look wonderful.
> 
> 
> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked the green and yellow beans, some dill for dill pickles, a zucchini, and some cucs for the dill pickles. I will likely make the dills tomorrow. And for anyone who would like to know the dill pickle recipe, it is one that my Mom and her mother have used for years and years and years.
> 
> 
> 
> My mom always said it was because of city water that her pickles didn't get crispy...she always went and got water from her sister's farm and never had troubles after that
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

HandyFamily said:


> It's not the wetting that bothers me - it's the fact that I have no idea what to do to help him weak when he needs to...


HandyFamily,

For whatever it may be worth, may I share my own experience as the child with the problem?

I, too, wet the bed at night until I was over 11 years old. Mom had me the doctor a few times trying to correct the problem without success. Finally I realized that whenI got cold in the night, regardless of the season, I would dream that I was on the toilet and would empty my bladder. When I understood what I was doing (dreaming that I was in the correct place to pass the urine), I would wake myself and walk to the toilet.

However, then my problem became one of being afraid that I was only dreaming that I sat on the toilet, and I would not allow myself to empty my bladder. Eventually I matured enough to understand what was going on in my brain and to trust myself that I truly was in the bathroom and sitting on the toilet.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Classes start the 26th but I move back in on the 25th. I work at the tattoo shop as a shopgirl



Gweniepooh said:


> Hey PJ's...when does school start for you? Where do you work?


----------



## iamsam

willie - how good of you to stop in for a cuppa - we love new people to visit with - there is always an empty chair and lots of fresh hot tea so do stop again real soon - we'll be looking for you.

my sister's name was mary wilberta - we called her willie for short.



Williesied said:


> Hi, would you share the pattern. Including the edgings .
> Thank you . Willie


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Classes start the 26 I move back in the 25


RookieRetiree said:


> Hey there---good to see you again...I'm sorry that work is boring, but hopefully, you'll have something fun to do after work. When does school start again?


----------



## iamsam

I figure you earned it - you should spend it - if my kids are in financial need when I die something went wrong a long time ago. Heidi will always have money - she squeezes a dollar until it begs for mercy and then squeezes it some more. gary carries his own debit card but he always checks first - he knows what it takes to feed and take care when there are eight people in the household. Daniel makes twice what gary does - they never seem to have money - not sure what they are doing with it. not mine to worry about I guess.

that being said I think there is a happy medium of saving and spending.

sam



KateB said:


> When DH was still working full time it was me who dealt with the money side of things, but now I seem to know nothing and he deals with it all! :roll: :lol: He is quite tight (although he would deny it and say it's only in comparison to me....he might have a point  :lol: ) and even told our sons, "You'd better hope your mum dies first or there'll be no money left!"


----------



## iamsam

beautiful photos june - your sister is quite the photographer - do tell her we are enjoying muchly the fruits of her labor.

sam



jknappva said:


> As I've said before, now my morning is complete!! Good morning, PurpleFi. We have hazy sunshine this morning but possibility of storms later in the day. Since our temps will be in the upper 80's-lower 90's F with HIGH humidity, the weather is a breeding ground for summer storms.
> These are a few pictures from my sister since I have no lovely view like you and she have!
> JuneK


----------



## sassafras123

Perfect day. Didn't get to knit but have located project bags!
Only one short nap and more energy.
Blessed beyond measure.


----------



## iamsam

I have never seen a rainbow like that. are they common?

sam



NanaCaren said:



> Thanks for sharing those are amazing. I especially like the ground rainbow.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> I am speaking as an alcoholic, GrannyPeg did exactly right by her grandson and she called it perfectly. Zoe


And from a meidical perspective they had reasonable concerns to do something. They also needed advice and support as to how to handle it and this is what they were attempting to do (well the impression I got was not that they were trying to get him in trouble but find out the best thing to do for him). As a nurse I would have trouble knowing how I should have reacted in the situation- did he require meidical help or just time to let the alcohol out his system?. If he did this at this grandparents it is likely that he had done it at home as well so his parents could well have known how to handle it.
If it had just been a case of drinking a bit much and having a hangover or being a bit nauseous etc than yes it would probably have been an inappropriate response for a first time but it sounds like it was a lot worse than 'just' being drunk. And as a young adult he needs to take responsibility for his actions. (at least I'm assuming that he is a young adult legally- I seem to remember 19 and I'm assuming that is an adult. If not then it makes it even more correct!)
Maybe it will shake him up enough to take a good look at what he is doing with his life.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> So wonderful to see you back here Bobglory! Im sure made such a sad time more bearable. Your story of trying to get to the toilet on the train is once again delightful. Doing the congo....hysterical. how I would love to meet you in person with your delightful outlook and humor.


  same here.


----------



## iamsam

I would never drink that coffee - I would just look at it - some people are such artists with the foam.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee everyone!
> 
> This morning I am doing a happy dance, my friend that was in hospital has messaged. He is still recovering but is at least awake more than asleep now.


----------



## pacer

June...loved the pictures. The one of the clouds looks like an angel looking down on all of us. One huge angel wing on that angel. 
Peggy...I live with a son with asperghers. It has its challenges. Thankfully he took to drawing and it calms him down. He carved the watermelon for KAP as well. He did some drawings for KAP so he was there in spirit with us. I have been blessed and challenged by my son. 

Kathy...travel safely. Glad you are getting the loads.

Sam...would you like for me to check our stores in Michigan? It would be no bother as they are within a half mile of where I live. Let me know what you want and I will do some looking this week. PM me as sometimes it takes me awhile to get through the KTP updates.

Shirley...thanks for sharing the 911 story with us. That never made the news in the USA as we had greater concerns going on here. I still remember the announcements that everyone was to go straight home after the school let out and not go anywhere until further notification. I lived in a very large city at that time.


----------



## iamsam

wonderful pictures mawmaw - I love your martin houses - just lovely - do they keep your mosquitoe count down?

sam
'


MawMaw12 said:


> Our Virginia home has become a congregating site for purple martins getting ready to migrate. They are usually gone by this time, but for some reason they are lingering this year. Very loud but very wonderful to see. A true blessing from God to have this experience.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I would never drink that coffee - I would just look at it - some people are such artists with the foam.
> 
> sam


I know some of them look so nice. Problem is here there isn't really a coffee shop that makes it fancy like that.


----------



## iamsam

therein lies the rub - it seems they have to hit bottom pretty hard before they realize something has to change. I hope he sees the light before too much damage is done.

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Goodness No! His mother took him home the same day as soon as he had slept it off. He was the colour of milk when he left. My daughter said he cried for the last 3/4 of the ride home and when he got there he called us to apologize. Doesn't mean he wouldn't
> do it again though.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I I'm not quite as old as you are (but closing fast!LOL!)
> and but would hate the idea of 9 months of winter. Our summers are hot and humid but our 3 months of winter are not that bad. If we get snow, it's usually gone within a couple of days. And since we're usually warned in advance, we don't have to go out for groceries.
> so excited for you.
> JuneK


Maybe you'll catch up one day?

The weather certainly does sound better Shirley- but you do love your Rockies so you will miss them I'm sure.


----------



## iamsam

no doubt mother's ashes are bouncing up and down - she could spot dirt a mile away.

sam



gottastch said:


> I tend to agree, Sam, but NOT on my the kitchen counters/kitchen table. My germ-o-phobe (former nurse) mom would be screeching at me in a dream from Heaven if she knew I allowed Cocoa to do that - lol.


----------



## iamsam

can't you report the mastiff and have the dog warden pick the dog up.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is so good to hear, Joy- that you were able to walk so far! And what a brilliant defence your Maya is (Maya is the Dobie?) they are so protective of their humans! Like my Ringo, but I worry so about the Mastiff that has taken to wandering locally- it would be such an unequal fight!


----------



## iamsam

sending you mounds of healing energy Jeanette - a sore throat is not fun.

have you looked at "I love this cotton" yarn? I ordered a bunch from hobby lobby and it is reasonably priced. I am knitting a dishrag - I want to see how it washes up. if the colors stay true I might try a sweater for his nibs - the baby Bentley. I love the feel of it - it is so soft. a much nicer feeling yarn than peach and cream, etc.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just stopping in for a quick "hi" and to let you all know that you are in my thoughts and prayers even though I've not been on much these last few days. Angora, safe travels and hope your Mom is better; Marianne---same to you and hope you get lots of sleep and Mom gets much better. Caren, doing the happy dance with you...that's good news on your friend.
> 
> Peg--I think you absolutely did the right things...as grandparents, we walk a fine line -- glad your DD got there and took the situation in hand.
> 
> So sorry to hear that so many of my KP friends' lives have been so difficult due to alcohol's horrid effects...prayers for continued sobriety.
> 
> GagesMom--so sorry to hear about the house; hope that it's a new door opening up lots of opportunities and good things for you and your family.
> 
> Shirley, the trip to WA sounds perfect...hope it comes to pass.
> 
> Julie--good news on Rufus and that Ringo is settling in. I'm with you, a mastiff would scare me too!
> 
> DH is off on his fishing trip so I have lots of time to just do what I want when I want!! I've been tackling the two piles next to the printer - one with recipes and one with patterns. I have a 2-draw file cabinet that I'm going to organize and fill. It will probably take me a very long time.
> 
> Stitches MW was fantastic and the knitting/beading class with Betsy Hershberg (Betsy Beads) was awesome. I'm going to take what I did in class all apart and start over now that I know what I'm doing. It's only about a 3-4 hours project so taking 1/2 hour or so to take it apart and make it look nice won't be so bad. I'll post a picture when I'm all done. My problem was with splitting of the silk cording...but by the third row, it was looking good...the cast on row is the very edge of a bracelet so I do want that row to look very nice.
> 
> There weren't as many vendors as in past years, but that just gave the browsers more room to maneuver...many more participants it seemed. I looked mostly for yarn for socks and found some with buffalo to try out. I looked for proper yarn for the wedding shawl and the Royal Baby blanket, but didn't find anything I liked. I'm thinking that it should be some cotton blend and white---but other than that I don't know---any suggestions?
> 
> I ended up with the sore throat and cough again so am laying low and drinking lots of fluids.


----------



## purl2diva

thewren said:


> what a sausage bombers purl2diva?
> 
> sam


Italian sausage cooked in a spaghetti like sauce with plenty of green peppers and onions and served on a toasted bun.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful work myfanwy - I don't think the missing ever goes away.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> the needle point I did while grieving my girl, with in the first year.
> 
> The photo is slightly lop sided because of where it is hanging.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> can't you report the mastiff and have the dog warden pick the dog up.
> 
> sam


I'll have to try that next time I see it!


----------



## iamsam

the wall hanging is wonderful as are the patches. maybe you should start doing them again after the move.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> Here is one of my wall hangings I made for him-- Rob loved eagles and I did one of an eagle flying in a winter scene. I will see if I can find a picture of it. He was in my mind for a lot of the wall hangings I did. That was one reason I couldn't do any more after he died . couldn't even use the sewing machine. thanks to TP I am getting more and more ready to do some sewing - however, I so enjoy the workshops it is now a time thing. He loved this wall hanging - said it made him feel a closeness and my love. also said it made him feel peaceful.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> beautiful work myfanwy - I don't think the missing ever goes away.
> 
> sam


At 19 years out I would agree with that, although I would say it is not every day- just some days are harder than others.


----------



## Ezenby

SAM you are about to go 10K on messages.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Beautiful Shirley! Those with addictions always long to be able to soar above it all much like the eagles. They always glide so effortlessly through the air catching the updrafts. I have lots of bald eagles around my section of the country. How about you? Thank you for sharing your part of your son Rob with us! Speaking for myself, I know the agonizing he went through with his alcoholism, and at the same time it encourages me to never go back into the alcoholic state I was in when I was drinking. Us alcoholics do get strength from other alcoholics to remain sober. Zoe
> My song that brings my desires of freedom to words. And I do fly as the eagles but I know that I can crash if the updrafts are not strong enough to hold me. Often you are all my updrafts. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eagle Song


Another Eagle song for you Zoe 



 Love the truth behind it and love Michael Crawford singing it


----------



## iamsam

that is quite a story Shirley - thanks for sharing.

I think we all need to be reminded that there is good in this world - we just need to look for it.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I just received this from an American Friend Sherry1 -- I knew the story but this is the first time I have received a copy of it . Read it on KP once then lost where it was posted.
> 
> It is almost 11 yrs since 9/11 and here is a wonderful story about that
> terrible day.
> 
> Jerry Brown Delta Flight 15... (true story)
> 
> Here is an amazing story from a flight attendant on Delta Flight 15,
> written following 9-11:


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> And from a meidical perspective they had reasonable concerns to do something. They also needed advice and support as to how to handle it and this is what they were attempting to do (well the impression I got was not that they were trying to get him in trouble but find out the best thing to do for him). As a nurse I would have trouble knowing how I should have reacted in the situation- did he require meidical help or just time to let the alcohol out his system?. If he did this at this grandparents it is likely that he had done it at home as well so his parents could well have known how to handle it.
> If it had just been a case of drinking a bit much and having a hangover or being a bit nauseous etc than yes it would probably have been an inappropriate response for a first time but it sounds like it was a lot worse than 'just' being drunk. And as a young adult he needs to take responsibility for his actions. (at least I'm assuming that he is a young adult legally- I seem to remember 19 and I'm assuming that is an adult. If not then it makes it even more correct!)
> Maybe it will shake him up enough to take a good look at what he is doing with his life.


 :thumbup: Medically she did what she needed to do. She recognized that he was beyond the help she could give him and reached out to those who could help. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just got off the phone with Marianne. Her mom is doing much better. They did not go to the ER but she is drinking lots of pedialyte, gatorade, boost shakes with fruit blended in them and she isn't quite as confused. Marianne also has been able to get a bit of rest. She thanks you all for the concern you have shown and prayers. Marianne said she will try to get online tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Ezenby said:


> SAM you are about to go 10K on messages.


Dreamweaver is over 20K!!!!!


----------



## Ezenby

Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers for your boy!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> Another Eagle song for you Zoe
> 
> 
> 
> Love the truth behind it and love Michael Crawford singing it


Thank you for this! It has touched me very deeply. I have put it into my favorites so that I can play it again and again. Michael Crawford has such a clear voice and he sings with passion and reverence. Zoe 

He sang the musical Phantom of the Opera. Here is one segment of the Music of the Night that he sang. This is the original lyrics for the play. The Phantom is singing to Christine and the words urge her to hear the music of the night rather than the reality of his disfigured face.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I knew you would like the "I Love This Cotton" yarn from Hobby Lobby. I just got a couple more skeins myself. I'd gladly trade all my other Peaches & Cream for it! Love, love love it.

quote=thewren]sending you mounds of healing energy Jeanette - a sore throat is not fun.

have you looked at "I love this cotton" yarn? I ordered a bunch from hobby lobby and it is reasonably priced. I am knitting a dishrag - I want to see how it washes up. if the colors stay true I might try a sweater for his nibs - the baby Bentley. I love the feel of it - it is so soft. a much nicer feeling yarn than peach and cream, etc.

sam[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

I am good martina - got the grass all mowed - which makes me happy - had a good dinner and am now visiting with everyone. how are you?

sam



martina said:


> I think she means the poem, Sam. How are you today?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my goodness....it is starting to rumble with thunder again. So tired of rain!

And just got 1/2 the first cut of the mowing done again! I give up. I will live in a grass jungle!


----------



## darowil

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, don't worry, I saw your words as they were - and my reply was because... well. because I've been questioning my decisions lately - and... I think they were right at the time, but I'm not sure they were right overall - my son has a really deep sleep and he never wakes to pee. Most nits he doesn't need to - he holds it fine and has no physical (took him to check that) or philological (he did see a children's psychologist) problems - but still, whenever he needs to get up to pee, he doesn't. He sleeps really very deeply. So, like maybe 2 - 3 years ago some friends told me I could try to weak him up each night - because he never actually had a "weak-up" accident, he stopped using dypers at age of 2 years and 2 month - it was his own decision, his own timing, I never had to remind him to go, actually, we had one of those small children's sits with a step to climb, so... I didn't even have to take him. But in all his life he only woke to go once, and he was more thirsty than anything else. So... was I right not to disturb his sleep when he was small and possibly create some night fears - which can happen sometimes - or was I wrong because he continued having a really deep sleep he doesn't wakes from when he needs to pee?
> I... don't know, I guess - but I'm pretty sure I would have been wrong whichever I choose...
> 
> PP
> Oh, and thank you so, so much for liking my things!


Handy Family- this suggestion has as far as I know no medical basis to support it. But I always felt that Maryanne wet the bed partly becuase she slept so deeply- and that you can't do anything about- but also because she wasn't used to the sensation of what it felt like to need to go. As soon as she thought she needed to go she would go and never did well at holdin gon. We tried to get her to hold on. Don't know if your son is the same- but I used to wonder if she learnt to hold during the day if she would have both increased the bladder capacity so she could hold on longer but also if she might have become more used to the sensation of needing to go and the idea of holding on so that it had time to register while she was asleep and so wake up. 
But with her Aspergers comes some sensory difficulties- and I don't think she can tell the different levels of things. So with her bladder go means NOW, and can't pick between the NOW and the soon. And when she is sick she is sick and can't tell between sick and offcolour. So all headaches mean stopping, not this one means I can keep going this one I can't keep going. And still trying to teach this 29 years later. As a baby and child she didn't know sick- she did get sick, repeated ear infections etc but would never show it in any way. At least once I took her to the doctor with the complaint she is behaving too well- and sure enough she had an ear infection! 
And remember the large majority of kids do grow out of bedwetting- Maryanne was about 8 when she stopped.
What a ramble that ended up!


----------



## Ezenby

sounds like the pickles do not go into a hot water bath....? If they seal do you just store? So far I have made many jars of bread and butter. Will do some pickles from your recipe.



5mmdpns said:


> The yellow bird is the American goldfinch. The garden pictures are from the garden beds Mom and I have jointly at the community gardens. The goldfinch and the hummingbird are at my place. The goldfinch is on the feeder at the front door and the hummingbird feeder is in my crabapple tree in the front yard. I am glad you enjoy them.
> I picked the green and yellow beans, some dill for dill pickles, a zucchini, and some cucs for the dill pickles. I will likely make the dills tomorrow. And for anyone who would like to know the dill pickle recipe, it is one that my Mom and her mother have used for years and years and years.
> 
> Dill Brine
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 2 cups vinegar
> 6 cups water
> 1/3 cup pickling salt
> 
> Heat brine mixture to boiling. Pour over cucumbers, dill, and garlic that you have pre-packed into sterile jars. Seal with lid making sure you leave brine 1/2 inch from the top. Turn jars upside down on a towel. The jars that have not sealed will leak the brine all over the towels. You simply re-brine them and reseal them. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness....it is starting to rumble with thunder again. So tired of rain!
> 
> And just got 1/2 the first cut of the mowing done again! I give up. I will live in a grass jungle!


.............and you will wear grass skirts and do the hula........ lol Zoe 

BTW, the grass makes for better skirts than do the corn stalks! lol, be thankful for the abundance of grass..........


----------



## iamsam

as usual gigi - your humor outshines any discomfort. it is good to see you and glad you are home safely.

sam



Bobglory said:


> Hello everyone! I am back home. I spent just over a month with my sister and did all I could to make an absolutely awful time a bit more bearable.
> 
> I did try and pop in now and again but I have missed a lot so please forgive me if I ask questions that have been well answered in past tea parties.
> 
> I thought of and prayed for everyone while I was away and boy have you all been missed!
> 
> I had to cancel my doctors appointments when my BIL passed. I did try and baby my knee as much as possible while I was away and it is better, but no where near where it should be at this point. I have an appointment to get the knee looked at tomorrow. Prayers would be appreciated.
> 
> The train ride home was uneventful until early Monday morning when the vacumn pump on the toilets in our rail car decided it had had enough. A few hours later I too decided I had had enough lol. Unfortunately, there was still 4 hours left in the journey.
> 
> I had booked a sleeper so that I wouldn't have to leave my cabin and risk further injury to my knee. Once the toilets quit in our car, the nearest facility was at the other end of the next car. While the thought of navigating crutches on a moving train did not thrill me, the thought of not making the attempt thrilled me (and I am sure the train staff) even less lol.
> 
> I got ahold of the cabin steward and explained the situation. She got the steward from the other sleeper and our pilgrimage began.
> 
> Now, I might have mentioned on occasion that I am not a small woman. I start crutching down the train corridor, using one crutch and desperately grabbing onto the wall, cabin doors, and anything else I could get my other hand on for stability. I had one steward in front of me walking backwards ready to play catch and the other steward holding on to my hips in a valient effort to lend stability and ward off a fall. As we pass each occupied cabin, I hear the giggles...... and vague references to being unaware that Amtrak featured a Congo Line....
> 
> Now back to page 1 and catching up!
> 
> Prayers and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## 5mmdpns

Ezenby said:


> sounds like the pickles do not go into a hot water bath....? If they seal do you just store? So far I have make many jars of bread and butter. Will do some pickles from your recipe.


No the cucumbers are place washed into sterile jars. They are not hot water bathed. Once you know they are sealed, you just store them in your pantry until you go to use them. I let mine cure for two weeks before opening the jar.

The bread and butter pickles are sliced and are cooked in the brine before being put into jars and sealed. I make those too. And for these ones it is ok if the dills are turning yellow before you slice them. In fact, any of the cucs that are past the dill pickling stage of growth, you just slice them and make them into bread and butters. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

lovely pictures myfanwy - thanks for sharing - I thought I might catch a glimpse of fresh bread. lol

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My kitchen- I believe in installations!
> 
> the little needle point was a gift from Mwyffanwy when I left home in 1992, adjusted to portray Fale and me.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Absolutely....and a few pineapples to munch on too!


5mmdpns said:


> .............and you will wear grass skirts and do the hula........ lol Zoe


----------



## iamsam

I think a parent never stops worrying and being concerned for their children.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> And Parenting does not stop at the twenties!...


----------



## Gweniepooh

So do you have a good bread and butter pickle recipe?


5mmdpns said:


> No the cucumbers are place washed into sterile jars. They are not hot water bathed. Once you know they are sealed, you just store them in your pantry until you go to use them. I let mine cure for two weeks before opening the jar.
> 
> The bread and butter pickles are sliced and are cooked in the brine before being put into jars and sealed. I make those too. And for these ones it is ok if the dills are turning yellow before you slice them. In fact, any of the cucs that are past the dill pickling stage of growth, you just slice them and make them into bread and butters. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

Gweniepooh said:


> So do you have a good bread and butter pickle recipe?


Yes I do, I just have to look it up or ask my Mom as it is the same one! hahahaha Zoe


----------



## iamsam

one can always spoil the grandchildren and send them home to mom and dad. or do as I do - when they get too noisy I just go home. lol

sam



PurpleFi said:


> When I grow up I'm not going to have children, only grandchildren. :roll:


----------



## darowil

martina said:


> They are Panadol or paracetamol here in U.K. So many youngsters were swallowing handfuls after some teenage upset, then dying , that they are now only sold in smaller packages. When I learned this I banned them from the house. You sadly can't control older children though.


The problem is that taken in the right dose they are the safest analgesic around for the smaller pains we all get at different times (of course there are always some who can't take them)- and great as a support to stronger analgesics when they are needed.
acetaminophen is the US name Julie (and I only know it becuase I need to look it up each time!)


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> one can always spoil the grandchildren and send them home to mom and dad. or do as I do - when they get too noisy I just go home. lol
> 
> sam


Sam, you have the perfect arrangement! Zoe


----------



## iamsam

lovely sky photo Kathy -- proof that even garbage can be lovely.

sam



kehinkle said:


> Sunday afternoon in sunny MN. Went to a little cafe for breakfast, then a bit of.shopping at a grocery store for some veggies to snack on during the long drive tomorrow. Found some miso soup packets to try and some fresh pineapple salsa to eat with some gluten free crackers. Been reading a knitting the skirt. Have 3 1/2 more inches to go before the waist decreases. They did a casing for elastic but I think I am just going to do an eyelet row and crochet a drawstring. Lazy way, yes. But no sewing involved.
> 
> Gigi, you always make a difficult situation light. Did you invite the other passengers to join you?
> 
> Angora, glad your mom is home and I hope you had a safe journey there. See, I didn't say the t word. Be careful.
> 
> Shirley, heartfelt thought to you. Words can't express how your story about your son touches me.
> 
> My exhusband's mother was an alcoholic and a diabetic. She died before we were married. He had the tendencies and totalled his car and injured himself badly while out drinking. I worried so about my children, esp my son. Luckily they are all sensible about it.
> 
> No word on how Marianne and her mom are doing? Hoping things are well down her way.
> 
> Nice photos, everyone. I'll have to look through my gallery and post a couple.
> 
> Take care and I will see you all before bed. Tomorrow will not have a chance to get on for a couple days maybe and by then we will be over 100 pages.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## Bulldog

Julie wrote:We are just into the preteen stage with Genevieve- Bronwen is aware she is going to have battles- Gen is 10, and a real 'drama queen'

Julie I have a 15 year old granddaughter living with me during the school sessons and believe me I get drama out the whazoo!


----------



## iamsam

I love it caren - and the gate is not what I thought it would be - I was thinking barn gate - not a gate from the manor house - it's beautiful.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Sam a video driving up to my house from the main road.


----------



## iamsam

what all are you going to do while grandson is with you. maybe mr p could get him working in the garden.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I go to France on Thursday to pick up my grandson and bring him back here for a weeks holiday. I will need a holiday after I have taken him back :lol:


----------



## iamsam

the sandman is on his way to give you a delightful restful sleep - he is going to stay close so he can help the grandchildren get to sleep also.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed as I have a busy week ahead of me. Night night everyone and big hugs all round.


----------



## iamsam

dont' forget to take lots of pictures.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I haven't seen him since February and my son will be bringing my baby grandson with him so I can see him for about half an hour while we wait for the boat to turn around. My English grandson who lives near me is also coming to stay for some of the time. There is only 5 weeks between the two boys. But they are like chalk and cheese.


----------



## iamsam

was the 57 chevy your dad's?

very cute picture.

sam



gottastch said:


> OMG, Julie! Look at this one of me at what looks to be about the same age - wowowowow!!!!!


----------



## Bulldog

Zoe wrote:
I only wish I had been the one to write this song. Russ Taff co-wrote it with his wife Victoria, and sings it with the group he was with at the time, The Imperials. Russ Taff is no stranger to a hard life either, he writes from his heart. I did go see The Imperials live in concert and never regretted it for a moment. Zoe 
Russ Taff's most gospel hit.





Zoe, thanks for this beautiful song. Big fan of Russ Taff.


----------



## iamsam

I disagree five - I think food can be as addictive and liquor. and it takes mega determination to lose weight - I can tell from experience. I am not demeaning alcolholism - that also takes great courage - but both eaters and drinkers I think have the same problems of staying away from their addiction. I think it is much easier to lose weight when you have someone to lose weight with.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> Sometimes it is not courage but rather desperation mixed with hopelessness. A desire to change is not often enough. lol, not making light of those who are overweight, but it really is not the same thing. One is an addiction and the other is not. Besides, I figure that I am an ample-sized hug and there is more of me to love and hold on to.
> For myself I say that I am an alcoholic who is sober. I will always be in recovery as is every alcoholic who is sober. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

my goodness five - I didn't know you had such a green thumb. great garden. love the birds - goodness - that hummingbird was tiny.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> I was at my parents this afternoon and also at my garden beds in the community gardens. Here are some photos I took there and also a couple from my own hummingbird feeder and sunflower silo feeder. Enjoy. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

az - what does the blue angel shawl look like?

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks to all for sharing the pictures this weekend - Julie your album is coming along nicely - and Kathy that picture of you in the sunsuit is soooooooooo cute!!! I just picked up a pattern like that, now if I could just find a toddler girl to make it for!!! There are a couple of sites that have vintage or vintage style patterns and those sunsuits are just too cute. My heart goes out to all that are struggling with health issues, heart issues, and worldly goods issues - they are all difficult. I have done a pretty good job of keeping up this weekend - the next couple of weeks are going to be full of drs and procedures - all screening and planned so no worries... the weather here is going to warm up again - I'm glad I got some work done outside this last week. I am going to go pour a glass of wine and work on my Blue Angel Shawl - it is coming along slowly but surely..... such tiny yarn........... luv to all - AZ - Oh before I forget - whoever posted the Eclair Cake (I think it was Kathy) - thanks so much - I loved the original and today I made one with butterscotch pudding with no frosting for desert - I will let you know how it turned out........... so nice to have something sweet for Alan in the evening without having to bake. OK - gotta go -


----------



## pammie1234

Sam, I agree with you about food being "an addiction." It isn't physically addictive like drugs can be, but emotionally, it is. I have always said that with alcohol, drugs, and smoking, you don't ever have to have another, but you have to eat to stay alive. I'm not saying that it is easy to never have another drink, drug, or cigarette, but it isn't necessary to live. I have tried many diets, but the bottom line is that it must be a life change. I was a very thin child, but after 40, I went the other way! Now, it is a constant battle.


----------



## Ezenby

Thanks...the b&b cucs came from the community center...where people bring excess from gardens. They were a little larger but still very firm for pickling cucumbers and made good B& Bs. I also want to pickle beets...do you have a suggestion?



5mmdpns said:


> No the cucumbers are place washed into sterile jars. They are not hot water bathed. Once you know they are sealed, you just store them in your pantry until you go to use them. I let mine cure for two weeks before opening the jar.
> 
> The bread and butter pickles are sliced and are cooked in the brine before being put into jars and sealed. I make those too. And for these ones it is ok if the dills are turning yellow before you slice them. In fact, any of the cucs that are past the dill pickling stage of growth, you just slice them and make them into bread and butters. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

lovely pictures melyn - I would love to have been with you - a beautiful memorial and statue.

is that a squirrel?

sam



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I have been away for a few days missed most of last weeks TP but hope everyone is ok, my thoughts and prayers and a hug to all. My DH and I went with my youngest sister and her husband and my other 2 sisters to Belgium on Mon. We went to Arras and toured Wellington quarry where British troops were in the 2nd world war, we also went to Vimy to see the canadian war memorial and then Ypres to watch the last post being done at the menim gate, We had a fantastic day the weather was lovely, my DH and I then went to stay with my youngest sister and her husband at their home in Southampton for a few days. I don't think I have done so much walking for years and since we have been back I have just been relaxing not doing much at all lol. This evening I had a bit of a shock after watching the white queen on TV I came into the room where my computer is only to find I had a little visitor that had entered through my french doors that I had left open, have posted a pic under the ones from our day in Belgium, it was quite a shock and very lucky molly my furbaby didnt see it before I did lol.
> Julie love your new profile pic xx


----------



## iamsam

pjs - good to see you - about time for school to start isn't it?

where are you working?

sam



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone just popping in to say hey, I'm at work right now bored waiting for close to come


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> lovely pictures myfanwy - thanks for sharing - I thought I might catch a glimpse of fresh bread. lol
> 
> sam


Speak and it shall be done! A little overdone- can't remember but something distracted me and I left it in the oven a little too long- tastes ok though!


----------



## iamsam

my grandchildren are having the same problem - very bored - school start the 26th and they are anxious for it to start - all but bailee - she is not so excited. lol

sam



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Right now very very bored and kinda tired but doing alright can't wait for school to start up again


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I love it caren - and the gate is not what I thought it would be - I was thinking barn gate - not a gate from the manor house - it's beautiful.
> 
> sam


Thank you it was custom built for me, much nicer than having to get out to open it. It used to be a barn gate at first, this one keeps even the deer out of the yard.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Julie wrote:We are just into the preteen stage with Genevieve- Bronwen is aware she is going to have battles- Gen is 10, and a real 'drama queen'
> 
> Julie I have a 15 year old granddaughter living with me during the school sessons and believe me I get drama out the whazoo!


God Bless!


----------



## Designer1234

thewren said:


> I disagree five - I think food can be as addictive and liquor. and it takes mega determination to lose weight - I can tell from experience. I am not demeaning alcolholism - that also takes great courage - but both eaters and drinkers I think have the same problems of staying away from their addiction. I think it is much easier to lose weight when you have someone to lose weight with.
> 
> sam


I have to agree Sam -- it doesn't really make that much difference between addictions. Certainly in many cases a food addiction spoils your life just as much. I think all addictions are worrisome -- different levels of addiction are still difficult or impossible to control.


----------



## iamsam

do you stuff a lot of dill in with them?

sam



5mmdpns said:


> The yellow bird is the American goldfinch. The garden pictures are from the garden beds Mom and I have jointly at the community gardens. The goldfinch and the hummingbird are at my place. The goldfinch is on the feeder at the front door and the hummingbird feeder is in my crabapple tree in the front yard. I am glad you enjoy them.
> I picked the green and yellow beans, some dill for dill pickles, a zucchini, and some cucs for the dill pickles. I will likely make the dills tomorrow. And for anyone who would like to know the dill pickle recipe, it is one that my Mom and her mother have used for years and years and years.
> 
> Dill Brine
> 1/4 cup sugar
> 2 cups vinegar
> 6 cups water
> 1/3 cup pickling salt
> 
> Heat brine mixture to boiling. Pour over cucumbers, dill, and garlic that you have pre-packed into sterile jars. Seal with lid making sure you leave brine 1/2 inch from the top. Turn jars upside down on a towel. The jars that have not sealed will leak the brine all over the towels. You simply re-brine them and reseal them. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I agree with you about food being "an addiction." It isn't physically addictive like drugs can be, but emotionally, it is. I have always said that with alcohol, drugs, and smoking, you don't ever have to have another, but you have to eat to stay alive. I'm not saying that it is easy to never have another drink, drug, or cigarette, but it isn't necessary to live. I have tried many diets, but the bottom line is that it must be a life change. I was a very thin child, but after 40, I went the other way! Now, it is a constant battle.


Got me at the time of my second pregnancy- at 28- as a child I was skinny and knock kneed.


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> do you stuff a lot of dill in with them?
> 
> sam


Just one head that is 4 inches or so in diameter, and is beginning to bloom but not yet in full bloom. Zoe 

BTW, you have to wait two weeks before opening them and enjoying them with a toasted pb rye!


----------



## Grandmapaula

WOW! I have 60 pages to catch up on. We went to DH's class reunion this past weekend. Had a great time (except for the loud music). The internet wouldn't connect in our room and if we wanted use the laptop we had to go sit in the lobby! No thanks, so I'm just getting on the computer for the first time in 3 days. I might get caught up by Tuesday.(LOL)
We had a wonderful time - Bob saw a lot of old friends including his first college roommate. On Sunday after a great breakfast with the group, we went to visit with my best friend and her husband for a couple of hours and then headed home. When we got here, one of our son-in-laws was here putting the last of the siding on the house. He just has one side of 2 gables to do and he'll almost be done. He has to wrap the windows, and our house will look fantastic! When he finishes our house, he has about 2 weekends of work to do on his own house, then he'll be coming back to finish putting in our new bathroom. Hopefully, that'll be done before winter. Next year, I'm going to have him tear out our old bathroom and remodel that. I've got a lot of projects for him to do on this old house, he does perfect work and I'd rather pay him than somebody I don't know. 

Well, I'd better start reading or I'll never get caught up! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## darowil

Bobglory said:


> Hello everyone! I am back home. I spent just over a month with my sister and did all I could to make an absolutely awful time a bit more bearable.
> 
> I did try and pop in now and again but I have missed a lot so please forgive me if I ask questions that have been well answered in past tea parties.
> 
> I thought of and prayed for everyone while I was away and boy have you all been missed!
> 
> I had to cancel my doctors appointments when my BIL passed. I did try and baby my knee as much as possible while I was away and it is better, but no where near where it should be at this point. I have an appointment to get the knee looked at tomorrow. Prayers would be appreciated.
> 
> The train ride home was uneventful until early Monday morning when the vacumn pump on the toilets in our rail car decided it had had enough. A few hours later I too decided I had had enough lol. Unfortunately, there was still 4 hours left in the journey.
> 
> I had booked a sleeper so that I wouldn't have to leave my cabin and risk further injury to my knee. Once the toilets quit in our car, the nearest facility was at the other end of the next car. While the thought of navigating crutches on a moving train did not thrill me, the thought of not making the attempt thrilled me (and I am sure the train staff) even less lol.
> 
> I got ahold of the cabin steward and explained the situation. She got the steward from the other sleeper and our pilgrimage began.
> 
> Now, I might have mentioned on occasion that I am not a small woman. I start crutching down the train corridor, using one crutch and desperately grabbing onto the wall, cabin doors, and anything else I could get my other hand on for stability. I had one steward in front of me walking backwards ready to play catch and the other steward holding on to my hips in a valient effort to lend stability and ward off a fall. As we pass each occupied cabin, I hear the giggles...... and vague references to being unaware that Amtrak featured a Congo Line....
> 
> Now back to page 1 and catching up!
> 
> Prayers and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Gigi


I've been wondering whaere you were- well I knew where you had gone, but whether you were back yet. How is your sister going?
You haven't lost your sense of humour- or the ability to find yourself in situations that humour is very useful in. HOw do you manage it so often?


----------



## Ezenby

food and sugar can be addictive. Most alcohol users find they desire sugar when off alcohol. Iv always felt..with overeating you dont go to jail. It is a struggle but at least I am on the downward slope hoping to regain an appropriate weight. It is a constant... in my face....struggle.lol



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, I agree with you about food being "an addiction." It isn't physically addictive like drugs can be, but emotionally, it is. I have always said that with alcohol, drugs, and smoking, you don't ever have to have another, but you have to eat to stay alive. I'm not saying that it is easy to never have another drink, drug, or cigarette, but it isn't necessary to live. I have tried many diets, but the bottom line is that it must be a life change. I was a very thin child, but after 40, I went the other way! Now, it is a constant battle.


----------



## iamsam

good to see you and glad you are home safe and sound. I love oatmeal with dates or raisins in it. I also put fresh fruit in it when I have it.

sam



Pup lover said:


> I'm baaaack!!! We had a eonderful weekend, lots of talking, food and being with friends! Catching up on the end of last week.
> 
> I also chop dates and put those in my oatmeal for sweetness.
> 
> I have taken various cholesterol meds cant tolerate ones ive tried, both parents have problems tolerating them. Dad hot to the point couldnt even lift arms to turn a door knob before dr figured out what was wrong. Mine is not super high, need to get good number higher though.
> 
> Gagesmom so sorry about your fur baby and your home, neither is easy. Prayers that all is as easy and smooth as possible for you.
> 
> Sooo much to catch up on, still a lot to go through for the garage sale. Dad brought up a bunch of stuff that they didnt sell to see if any of us wanted any of it and to add to my sale. Take mom to consult with oral surgeon tomorrow, colonoscopy a week from tomorrow, same day DH starts school. Missed the dogs glad to be home. Will catch up on this week tomorrow, no knitting done all weekend maybe tomorrow while waiting to see dr.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

I was always excited for our kids when they went back to school no matter at what age...I guess because that was one of my favorite times of the year. After having only my brothers as company over the summer, I was sure ready to see classmates again!! Hope you're excited too and have some fun classes.



Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Classes start the 26 I move back in the 25


----------



## Bulldog

Enzby...I am so very disheartened for your loss. Prayers going up and wrapping you in the wings of Angels

Shirley/Julie....I love that you used your talent to make a tribute to your children. The stitchery must be a comfort. When Mom died, I made a memory quilt and put all the pictures I could find of her. I turned out to be queen sized. I should have just made a small wall hanging, but it was cathartic for me.

Julie...love the pictures.


----------



## iamsam

thanks mjs - that was very interesting - I love the picture of the owls.

sam



mjs said:


> You might find this interesting.
> 
> http://www.sttiggywinkles.org.uk/


----------



## Pjs_loves_Crotchet

Yes it is about time it's going to be so awesome. I'm working at the tattoo shop



thewren said:


> pjs - good to see you - about time for school to start isn't it?
> 
> where are you working?
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Enzby...I am so very disheartened for your loss. Prayers going up and wrapping you in the wings of Angels
> 
> Shirley/Julie....I love that you used your talent to make a tribute to your children. The stitchery must be a comfort. When Mom died, I made a memory quilt and put all the pictures I could find of her. I turned out to be queen sized. I should have just made a small wall hanging, but it was cathartic for me.
> 
> Julie...love the pictures.


Thank you so much Betty- yes it was a comfort to work out the stitches- I was a very beginning cross stitcher!


----------



## iamsam

that sounds yummy.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Italian sausage cooked in a spaghetti like sauce with plenty of green peppers and onions and served on a toasted bun.


----------



## iamsam

that is true - I miss my mother - she and I were good friends - my dad and I never had a chance to become good friends - and I miss him the most. sometimes the heartache is almost more than I can bear.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> At 19 years out I would agree with that, although I would say it is not every day- just some days are harder than others.


----------



## iamsam

me or the knitting tea party.

sam



Ezenby said:


> SAM you are about to go 10K on messages.


----------



## RookieRetiree

My FIL's philosophy was that he wanted his bank account and his heart to flat line at the same time. He had it almost timed exactly. We helped manage the money after MIL passed away (she was the financial whiz between them) and we did all his bill paying and banking. Dad would check with us each year about what he needed to put aside for his fixed expenses and then he would cash in CD's etc. for his fun money. He cashed in the last of the CD's in January and passed away in May at the age of 89. I still marvel at how well my MIL saved and invested on their very low incomes all the while raising three very tall boys who ate a lot!! Dad did begin to wonder if he might out-live the savings because he for sure didn't expect to live that long.

With both my Mom and with my in-laws, we certainly didn't have any expectations on getting a large inheritance and were pleased that there were life insurance policies, etc. to pay for end of life expenses. I hope we've done a good enough job of planning for ourselves so our kids can say the same.



thewren said:


> I figure you earned it - you should spend it - if my kids are in financial need when I die something went wrong a long time ago. Heidi will always have money - she squeezes a dollar until it begs for mercy and then squeezes it some more. gary carries his own debit card but he always checks first - he knows what it takes to feed and take care when there are eight people in the household. Daniel makes twice what gary does - they never seem to have money - not sure what they are doing with it. not mine to worry about I guess.
> 
> that being said I think there is a happy medium of saving and spending.
> 
> sam


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is true - I miss my mother - she and I were good friends - my dad and I never had a chance to become good friends - and I miss him the most. sometimes the heartache is almost more than I can bear.
> 
> sam


I think it is really hard when you have not been able to make peace.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Do you know what classes you'll be taking this semester (assuming you are on a semester system)?


Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Yes it is about time it's going to be so awesome. I'm working at the tattoo shop


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> me or the knitting tea party.
> 
> sam


You, Sam! because you are so diligent in replying to all of us!


----------



## darowil

HandyFamily said:


> Yes, but... I was hoping it gets easier... at some point? ... Doesn't it?..


Partly depends on the child!
Bu tit does become a lot less hands on as time goes by- and there will be periods when you don't need to do anything for them. The worry and concern always stay and for some kids this is much of an issue than others. For example Maryanne causes a great deal of concern still, Vicky on the other hand very little-well att his stage.
And your own personality impacts it to. An important part of parenting older kids (and into adulthood) is being able to let go- and knowing when to do so (which is not when they think it is usually, and is different for different children too. So no hard and fast rules unfortunatelly). And letting go is something that some parents find harder than others. Letting go is not just the ability to let them do what they want, but to mentally release them as well. And this is often the hardest part!
But the process begins very early on. We need to start lettin g them do things for themselves froma very age and take the consequences- but small things at first and gradually increase them as they mature.


----------



## EJS

PurpleFi said:


> Mr P and I have been doing family research for many years. We have even visited the grave of his 6 or 7 xs grandma who died in 1668.


I am jumping in late this week. My DD was hired on to do assembly line work for a light manufacturer and I have been helping with the kids. They keep my attention so I stay distracted.
I am fascinated with family history. I want to go to Scotland to see where my ancestors walked and lived. They were from Jedburgh (sp). I am descended from the family of George Burn(s) who was a coal merchant. Would love to learn more and who may still live in the area who would be my relatives.
Anyway, I am off to read a bit more, I am way behind already so plan to skim through to catch up.
EJ


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, I've used that yarn for wash cloths and for baby blankets and do like it...but I want something with a sheen to it --- I got the bug when I saw the yarn that Ceili had used for Bentley's blanket and fell in love with it. Of course that yarn is discontinued -- but it was a mercerized cotton. I think I'll be able to find something...just will take some research.

Thanks for the mounds of healing energy..I've been gargling today and drinking lots of fluids. It should be better by tomorrow..

Today would have been our son-in-law's 36th birthday...some of his friends were in town to visit DD and our grandson. They came to see the progress of the trees they planted in his honor and visited the cemetery. It will be 2 years in October that he passed away from colon cancer. A very poignant day---and a young man (H.S. age) came to DD's door selling M&M's (DSIL's favorite) for the basketball team (DSIL played and was a darn good coach) and for donations to DSIL's favorite charity. I believe in signs from above...this definitely was one.



thewren said:


> sending you mounds of healing energy Jeanette - a sore throat is not fun.
> 
> have you looked at "I love this cotton" yarn? I ordered a bunch from hobby lobby and it is reasonably priced. I am knitting a dishrag - I want to see how it washes up. if the colors stay true I might try a sweater for his nibs - the baby Bentley. I love the feel of it - it is so soft. a much nicer feeling yarn than peach and cream, etc.
> 
> sam


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> And after my children were grown, I would sometimes mention to my mother, that I should have done so and so when they were growing up....she always told me..."You did the best you could at the time".....I think every mother should remember that if there are times you doubt what you did for your children.
> JuenK


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Also to remember the times you did do the right thing etc- we are so much more likely to think of the wrong things we did when bringing up our kids than the right things. And remember if we have done a decent job of bringing them up they will be independent and making their own decisons- even if we don't agree with them. Talking very genarally here- there are always exceptions to a persons abilities to act independently which are not related to the [parenting they recieved.
My two have turned out so differently with the same upbringing that it showed me that parenting has a very limited impact. I'm not questioning the role of parenting- just that all children are different and parenting can only some way to work with kids.


----------



## darowil

I think I had better go and hide- I'm thinking too much. 
Trying to decide if I should go to the knitting lessons or not- migraine still hanging round, but maybe time to get out the house? Should be going soon if going though. Maybe I could start walking and see how I go- if I feel OK I will keep going, if not I will turn round and come home. But once I'm there knitting I may be OK


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...my DH and I have always said grandchildren should arrive before children....


When David and were engaged he informed me that he was looking forward to being a grandfather- all the fun without the responsibilities (or something to that effect) and he's still waiting- much more impatiently than me as well.


----------



## iamsam

lovely myfanwy - wish I could reach in the computer and have a piece.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Speak and it shall be done! A little overdone- can't remember but something distracted me and I left it in the oven a little too long- tastes ok though!


----------



## Bulldog

Sp Gor; wrpte:
i must say my flowers and tomatoes and b. peppers are looking marvelous

I'll come help you gather them! LOL


----------



## iamsam

I love your father in law - my thought exactly.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> My FIL's philosophy was that he wanted his bank account and his heart to flat line at the same time. He had it almost timed exactly. We helped manage the money after MIL passed away (she was the financial whiz between them) and we did all his bill paying and banking. Dad would check with us each year about what he needed to put aside for his fixed expenses and then he would cash in CD's etc. for his fun money. He cashed in the last of the CD's in January and passed away in May at the age of 89. I still marvel at how well my MIL saved and invested on their very low incomes all the while raising three very tall boys who ate a lot!! Dad did begin to wonder if he might out-live the savings because he for sure didn't expect to live that long.
> 
> With both my Mom and with my in-laws, we certainly didn't have any expectations on getting a large inheritance and were pleased that there were life insurance policies, etc. to pay for end of life expenses. I hope we've done a good enough job of planning for ourselves so our kids can say the same.


----------



## iamsam

that is so very true myfanwy - it makes me angry sometimes - we were on our way and then he died.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is really hard when you have not been able to make peace.


----------



## iamsam

where did you look to find the count?

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You, Sam! because you are so diligent in replying to all of us!


----------



## iamsam

good to see you ejs - grandchildren can be a handful - especially when you are not used to having them around all the time.

sam



EJS said:


> I am jumping in late this week. My DD was hired on to do assembly line work for a light manufacturer and I have been helping with the kids. They keep my attention so I stay distracted.
> I am fascinated with family history. I want to go to Scotland to see where my ancestors walked and lived. They were from Jedburgh (sp). I am descended from the family of George Burn(s) who was a coal merchant. Would love to learn more and who may still live in the area who would be my relatives.
> Anyway, I am off to read a bit more, I am way behind already so plan to skim through to catch up.
> EJ


----------



## iamsam

more healing energy zooming your way darowil - hoping you are soon up and in the pink.

sam



darowil said:


> I think I had better go and hide- I'm thinking too much.
> Trying to decide if I should go to the knitting lessons or not- migraine still hanging round, but maybe time to get out the house? Should be going soon if going though. Maybe I could start walking and see how I go- if I feel OK I will keep going, if not I will turn round and come home. But once I'm there knitting I may be OK


----------



## Bulldog

Sam wrote:
it is difficult living with someone who is so controlling - have you ever told him how you feel? or would that make it worse.
Yes, Sam. I cannot tell you how many times I have tried to talk to him about this over the past 46 years and he just gets angry and says hurtful things. I don't bring it up anymore. I feel he has missed out on a lot in life by being too frugal. Our floors are over 35 years old and need replacing and all he says is we are next to destitute (we aren't). At some [oint we are going to have to trade the Yukon SUV that we bought from our daughter. It is getting so hard for me to get up and down in it. He just says we can't get another car. There are so many repairs that need to be done around the house but he doesn't want to pay anyone, so I feel like my house if falling down around me. Most all of my furniture is prefab or cheap. I really need help in keeping this house. It is getting too much with my back. I will never see it. It takes me and hour or more to fix my hair. I have to blow it dry, curl it, tease it, and pick it. It is getting harder and harder to hold the blow dryer up. Going to the beauty shop is out of the question. He needs help in the yard and he refuses to pay for help. I have never shared these things as I don't want people to dislike him. I could say much more but don't want to dump all this on everyone. Like I said, I knew this when I married him, but I loved him, so I just live with it. Thank you for caring.


----------



## Pontuf

Thanks Gwen for the update!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. Her mom is doing much better. They did not go to the ER but she is drinking lots of pedialyte, gatorade, boost shakes with fruit blended in them and she isn't quite as confused. Marianne also has been able to get a bit of rest. She thanks you all for the concern you have shown and prayers. Marianne said she will try to get online tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for the update -- glad that her Mom is doing better...thinking of you, Marianne, and sending prayers and best wishes.



Pontuf said:


> Thanks Gwen for the update!
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## EJS

Grannypeg said:


> We had our 19 year old grandson here for a few days and he is a challenge for lack of a better word, or maybe that's a better word than most I could think of.
> He had drunk about 3/4 of a 26-er of Vodka and three bottles of beer and probably was smoking weed as well. We were up from 3:00 A.M. on. . We were completely blindsided.
> 
> I sure hope this week is much better.
> Peggy


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
So sorry you had to go through this without even the slightest warning of it being a possibility. Been through the wringer with my DH over this same issue and it was rather rocky for a long time. I pray for your grandson.
Hugs and prayers for you as well.
EJ


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> lovely myfanwy - wish I could reach in the computer and have a piece.
> 
> sam


Have you looked in the Goodwill yet, for a breadmaker?


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is so very true myfanwy - it makes me angry sometimes - we were on our way and then he died.
> 
> sam


That will work out in the end- I am sure he knows now what you had hoped.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> where did you look to find the count?
> 
> sam


If you click on User List at the top of the page- it gives you all us verbose ones including Zoe and me, and then a bit further down you come in!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Sam wrote:
> it is difficult living with someone who is so controlling - have you ever told him how you feel? or would that make it worse.
> Yes, Sam. I cannot tell you how many times I have tried to talk to him about this over the past 46 years and he just gets angry and says hurtful things. I don't bring it up anymore. I feel he has missed out on a lot in life by being too frugal. Our floors are over 35 years old and need replacing and all he says is we are next to destitute (we aren't). At some [oint we are going to have to trade the Yukon SUV that we bought from our daughter. It is getting so hard for me to get up and down in it. He just says we can't get another car. There are so many repairs that need to be done around the house but he doesn't want to pay anyone, so I feel like my house if falling down around me. Most all of my furniture is prefab or cheap. I really need help in keeping this house. It is getting too much with my back. I will never see it. It takes me and hour or more to fix my hair. I have to blow it dry, curl it, tease it, and pick it. It is getting harder and harder to hold the blow dryer up. Going to the beauty shop is out of the question. He needs help in the yard and he refuses to pay for help. I have never shared these things as I don't want people to dislike him. I could say much more but don't want to dump all this on everyone. Like I said, I knew this when I married him, but I loved him, so I just live with it. Thank you for caring.


My Dad used to tell me- 'you make your bed, then lie in it' - he had rushed in to a second marriage with a very difficult woman- who tried very hard to put a wedge between my Dad and us kids- she spoke to only one of her own four children- but he took our family to the High Court claiming my Father had embezzled all his mother's money- he had actually found a shoe box in her wardrobe with $64,000 in notes in it. And the addictive personality won out- he went and spent a lot of it on a car- then realised that it was illegal what he had done- and went and confessed to Tom what he had done. [would have been better perhaps if he had said nothing?]


----------



## kehinkle

Caught up and off to bed. Will be a long day/drive tomorrow. Catch you all later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## GrandmaDi

PurpleFi said:


> If you want any help of suggestions for the bags let me know. :thumbup:


Thank you! I'd love some suggestions for the bags. I was browsing through fabric. Do you begin with an idea or color scheme, or just start and see where it goes? Getting started is always my biggest hurdle when I'm beginning something new. I definitely work better with some direction.


----------



## GrandmaDi

HandyFamily said:


> Yes, but... I was hoping it gets easier... at some point? ... Doesn't it?..


Hmm...I don't think parenting gets easier, but different as your kids get older. I thought it would get easier...silly me!


----------



## GrandmaDi

PurpleFi said:


> When I grow up I'm not going to have children, only grandchildren. :roll:


LOL!!


----------



## EJS

Lurker 2 said:


> We are just into the preteen stage with Genevieve- Bronwen is aware she is going to have battles- Gen is 10, and a real 'drama queen'.


I love the name Genevieve. It is my younger sisters name. When I was a kid I wished it were mine as I did not enjoy my own. I grew into it though and would not change it for anything now.
EJ


----------



## GrandmaDi

PurpleFi said:


> I go to France on Thursday to pick up my grandson and bring him back here for a weeks holiday. I will need a holiday after I have taken him back :lol:


I started watching my grandson when he was 5 mos. old. He now has a brother and the boys are and 2 and 11 mos. I watch them 5 days a week and adore them, but weekends are definitely welcomed 
Have a terrific week!


----------



## HandyFamily

darowil said:


> When David and were engaged he informed me that he was looking forward to being a grandfather- all the fun without the responsibilities (or something to that effect) and he's still waiting- much more impatiently than me as well.


Hahaha, I really like his way of seeing life...


----------



## iamsam

tons of healing energy coming to you bulldog - he definitely needs on of sam's come to jesus talks. lol

you complain anytime you feel like it - gives us a chance to be here for you as wer are 24/7.

sam



Bulldog said:


> Sam wrote:
> it is difficult living with someone who is so controlling - have you ever told him how you feel? or would that make it worse.
> Yes, Sam. I cannot tell you how many times I have tried to talk to him about this over the past 46 years and he just gets angry and says hurtful things. I don't bring it up anymore. I feel he has missed out on a lot in life by being too frugal. Our floors are over 35 years old and need replacing and all he says is we are next to destitute (we aren't). At some [oint we are going to have to trade the Yukon SUV that we bought from our daughter. It is getting so hard for me to get up and down in it. He just says we can't get another car. There are so many repairs that need to be done around the house but he doesn't want to pay anyone, so I feel like my house if falling down around me. Most all of my furniture is prefab or cheap. I really need help in keeping this house. It is getting too much with my back. I will never see it. It takes me and hour or more to fix my hair. I have to blow it dry, curl it, tease it, and pick it. It is getting harder and harder to hold the blow dryer up. Going to the beauty shop is out of the question. He needs help in the yard and he refuses to pay for help. I have never shared these things as I don't want people to dislike him. I could say much more but don't want to dump all this on everyone. Like I said, I knew this when I married him, but I loved him, so I just live with it. Thank you for caring.


----------



## iamsam

not lately - maybe I should ask santa for one.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Have you looked in the Goodwill yet, for a breadmaker?


----------



## iamsam

time for me to be abed.

sam


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> If you click on User List at the top of the page- it gives you all us verbose ones including Zoe and me, and then a bit further down you come in!


You can also look directly under your avatar and see how many messages you have posted! Sam, you have posted 10016. Of course this does not include the messages you posted as Preston! Preston posted 1721! So that is 11737 messages you have posted as of my posting this message. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree

I started watching our grandson when he was 6 mos. The day starts at 6:30 a.m. and ends between 6 and 7 p.m. Long days!! He's now 4 and has pre-school and summer camp, but still a lot of time here. I also make dinner for DD and grandson almost every nights so by the weekend, I'm ready for take out food and quiet knitting.



GrandmaDi said:


> I started watching my grandson when he was 5 mos. old. He now has a brother and the boys are and 2 and 11 mos. I watch them 5 days a week and adore them, but weekends are definitely welcomed
> Have a terrific week!


----------



## Lurker 2

EJS said:


> I love the name Genevieve. It is my younger sisters name. When I was a kid I wished it were mine as I did not enjoy my own. I grew into it though and would not change it for anything now.
> EJ


My father's reaction when I told him, 'Isn't that a car?', but I think it really suits her!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> not lately - maybe I should ask santa for one.
> 
> sam


Especially if it comes with one of Gottastch's angels!


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> You can also look directly under your avatar and see how many messages you have posted! Sam, you have posted 10016. Of course this does not include the messages you posted as Preston! Preston posted 1721! So that is 11737 messages you have posted as of my posting this message. Zoe


I refrained from mentioning how our dear Dreamweaver leads all of us!!!!! The numbers also show up in My Topics, which can be quite interesting.

Another one I check every so often is Watched Topics- the numbers appear on that one too!


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee everyone!
> 
> This morning I am doing a happy dance, my friend that was in hospital has messaged. He is still recovering but is at least awake more than asleep now.


Hurray, that is good news :thumbup:


----------



## Railyn

I have been reading the comments about departed loved ones and feel very emotional. My mother passed before I was married and all she wanted in life was to be a grandmother. I have four children who never knew their grandmother. When they were babies I missed the knitting that she never did for them. She loved to knit. 
I have been so blessed by the comments about strength, courage, etc. DH and I have been married 44 years and not all of them enjoyable and today I was made very aware of the fact that I had much to be thankful for and I really needed to quit feeling sorry for myself.
I was encouraged my Lurker and made pizza for dinner using just what I had in the house. We enjoyed it. Actually I made double crust pizza. Had hamburger, onions, mushrooms, 
fresh tomato, green olives, etc. in it. The homemade crust was crisp and chewy, just the way I like it. I have no recipe, just used what was available.
I am a relative newcomer to TP but I already feel like you are my friends. Great fun!


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> So I forgot to logout yesterday making it look like I was on all day when actually I had a lovely time at church. We celebrated the 1st birthday of a special little girl who has had to overcome so many obstacles to have this very special celebration. I got her a Fisher Price toy that she can either push or ride on. It looks like a puppy and it sings songs and talks and lights up. She was delighted with it. It will certainly help her to continue to develop. She was telling the puppy....woof woof. She is on g-tube feedings into her intestine instead of her stomach for 14-18 hours a day. They try to do it during the evenings and nights so that she can move around better during the days. She was trying to walk most of the party time. She has taken a few steps on her own, but for the most part holds someone's hand and just goes. She is a beautiful little girl and I was delighted to spend the time with her today. I will visit her on Wednesday so we can download the pictures I took onto the family's computer. We also had a dedication of her baptism today since she had an emergency baptism in October before having emergency life saving surgery. This little is so full of smiles despite all she has had to endure. What a blessing!


She sounds like she is developing well as well despite all the difficulties she has had. How wonderful to see Gods healing hand working through the medical staff.


----------



## darowil

Shirley I have just tried the magic knot using the diagram you put in the workshop section. Decided thaat I wanted something with no threading through, ends that could be visible etc for the scarves as they are reversible and so can't hide anything on the back side. Seems to work- and I hate working out how to do knots so I was very proud of myself when I worked it out and seem to have it right! Well I won't know if it doesn't hold when washed etc after some wear which would be the real test. But relying on the assurance of so many others KPers who say it works. But it does hide well.


----------



## darowil

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I have been away for a few days missed most of last weeks TP but hope everyone is ok, my thoughts and prayers and a hug to all. My DH and I went with my youngest sister and her husband and my other 2 sisters to Belgium on Mon. We went to Arras and toured Wellington quarry where British troops were in the 2nd world war, we also went to Vimy to see the canadian war memorial and then Ypres to watch the last post being done at the menim gate, We had a fantastic day the weather was lovely, my DH and I then went to stay with my youngest sister and her husband at their home in Southampton for a few days. I don't think I have done so much walking for years and since we have been back I have just been relaxing not doing much at all lol. This evening I had a bit of a shock after watching the white queen on TV I came into the room where my computer is only to find I had a little visitor that had entered through my french doors that I had left open, have posted a pic under the ones from our day in Belgium, it was quite a shock and very lucky molly my furbaby didnt see it before I did lol.
> Julie love your new profile pic xx


How cute is your little visitor. Sure glad Molly didn't find it first. Who would come off the worse?


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you for this! It has touched me very deeply. I have put it into my favorites so that I can play it again and again. Michael Crawford has such a clear voice and he sings with passion and reverence. Zoe
> 
> He sang the musical Phantom of the Opera. Here is one segment of the Music of the Night that he sang. This is the original lyrics for the play. The Phantom is singing to Christine and the words urge her to hear the music of the night rather than the reality of his disfigured face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it wonderful?


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> I have been reading the comments about departed loved ones and feel very emotional. My mother passed before I was married and all she wanted in life was to be a grandmother. I have four children who never knew their grandmother. When they were babies I missed the knitting that she never did for them. She loved to knit.
> I have been so blessed by the comments about strength, courage, etc. DH and I have been married 44 years and not all of them enjoyable and today I was made very aware of the fact that I had much to be thankful for and I really needed to quit feeling sorry for myself.
> I was encouraged my Lurker and made pizza for dinner using just what I had in the house. We enjoyed it. Actually I made double crust pizza. Had hamburger, onions, mushrooms,
> fresh tomato, green olives, etc. in it. The homemade crust was crisp and chewy, just the way I like it. I have no recipe, just used what was available.
> I am a relative newcomer to TP but I already feel like you are my friends. Great fun!


Why, that is wonderful! I am curious to know exactly what a double crust pizza is? I am wondering if it is what is known to me as Calzone? This is what I like about what I understand of Italian cuisine!!! I am so glad you are enjoying being part of the KTP!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I disagree five - I think food can be as addictive and liquor. and it takes mega determination to lose weight - I can tell from experience. I am not demeaning alcolholism - that also takes great courage - but both eaters and drinkers I think have the same problems of staying away from their addiction. I think it is much easier to lose weight when you have someone to lose weight with.
> 
> sam


My understanding is that their is a physical addication for things like alchol, drugs and nicotine (and with some of these suddenly stopping them without medical backup can be life threatening). 
Whereas for food at least we don't have that physical dependence as well- but the dependence can be extremely hard to resist all the same.
And it is the physical dependence that continues to cause problems for alcoholics etc for ever. An overweight person can have soem sugar for example without a long term impact in a way an alcoholic etc can't. 
While assuming I lose the weight I need to lose I will always need to watch what I eat I will able to eat rubbish sometimes. But with a physical dependence like Zoes she will never be able to have alcohol again. So really they have two parts to deal. The physical but also the mental/emotional one that other addications have.

Oh no here I go again! What has got into me today with my responses?


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> You can also look directly under your avatar and see how many messages you have posted! Sam, you have posted 10016. Of course this does not include the messages you posted as Preston! Preston posted 1721! So that is 11737 messages you have posted as of my posting this message. Zoe


Which makes you about 700 more than Zoe. She is 'only' just over 11,000. And me a small 8,000ish.
Well that was less prfound! And I was wrong I'm around 8,500!


----------



## darowil

Well it has taken me much of the day to catch up- did go out to knitting which as I expected wasn't too bad there, but hard work getting there. Now to go and organise some tea (out of the freezer as cooking sounds like too much hard work). 
Monday is always a busy day on KP as I have all your Sunday postings to catch up on.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone... am only up to page 39... very chatty i see :wink: 
Well we had the works with the weather today. Cold, huge winds, sideways rain. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... am only up to page 39... very chatty i see :wink:
> Well we had the works with the weather today. Cold, huge winds, sideways rain. :roll:


What are we but chatty?

We are having hail, gale gusts, and ordinary rain, to almost sideways!


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> OMG, Julie! Look at this one of me at what looks to be about the same age - wowowowow!!!!!


You look gorgeous - love the frills!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> You look gorgeous - love the frills!


She looks great, doesn't she!


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> I was at my parents this afternoon and also at my garden beds in the community gardens. Here are some photos I took there and also a couple from my own hummingbird feeder and sunflower silo feeder. Enjoy. Zoe


Lovely photos, our goldfinches look different than yours.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey and happy Monday to everyone.
Today is my neighbours memorial service and everyone will be wearing bright colours.

Butterfly photos for today....


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> You always have a plan, PurpleFi!! BUT I thought you'd decided NOT to grow up...did you decide it would be worth it to have grandchildren!? LOL!
> JuneK


You've got me there. I think I have grown up (a bit) but still act my shoe size (6 1/2) :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and happy Monday to everyone.
> Today is my neighbours memorial service and everyone will be wearing bright colours.
> 
> Butterfly photos for today....


That is nice- it will be a real celebration of his life by the sounds of that.
The butterflies are beautiful, as is your Buddleia!


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> Which makes you about 700 more than Zoe. She is 'only' just over 11,000. And me a small 8,000ish.
> Well that was less prfound! And I was wrong I'm around 8,500!


Ok so I am a gas bag at 21519!!!!!! I'd better shut up and go get ready to go out. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> That is nice- it will be a real celebration of his life by the sounds of that.
> The butterflies are beautiful, as is your Buddleia!


Hi Julie, he was a brilliant man, in every sense of the word. It was he who encouraged me to record all the wildlife in my garden. xx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Ok so I am a gas bag at 21519!!!!!! I'd better shut up and go get ready to go out. :thumbup:


Well, I for one love having you 'on board' so to speak!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, he was a brilliant man, in every sense of the word. It was he who encouraged me to record all the wildlife in my garden. xx


It is so good when people can come together in joy and tears when someone has passed...


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Ok so I am a gas bag at 21519!!!!!! I'd better shut up and go get ready to go out. :thumbup:


I'm sure you wont shut up for long. And we don't want you to shut up either. But you aren't the biggest gasbag- one above you. But maybe you can catch up while she is out of action soon- though you do have a fair way to go.


----------



## melyn

No Sam its a hedgehog lol The memorial was spectacular, there are no words to really describe it, apart from the fact it is white the carvings are awesome and there is no damage or gaffitti anywhere. I do have more pics if you are interested and some of the trenches and the menim gate where they play the last post every day at 8pm. We also saw loads of war cemetaries they are dottted about all over the place and beautifully kept, it makes you think and brings it home to u just how many of our lads sacrificed everything and sadly didnt come home, so many names and lives lost in both world wars, I pray there will never be another. lyn



thewren said:


> lovely pictures melyn - I would love to have been with you - a beautiful memorial and statue.
> 
> is that a squirrel?
> 
> sam


----------



## HandyFamily

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and happy Monday to everyone.
> Today is my neighbours memorial service and everyone will be wearing bright colours.
> 
> Butterfly photos for today....


Wow, these butterflies really brighten my day...


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very true, what you say. We did not lose everything- it was my Mum who lost out the worst when he (my dad- also alcoholic- after enforced sobering) forced splitting the family farm. Dad became very secretive for many years after sobering- but I am glad to be able to say that I was very good friends with both my parents by the end of their lives- It is not easy growing up in an alcoholic's household!


 :thumbup:


----------



## melyn

think t would prob had been molly as the little hedgehog is covered in prickles, and fleas groannn had to spray my room just in case he/she left any in my carpet lol mind you we used to have an english springer spaniel the was always bring in a hedgehog that lived in my garden, she was a trained gun dog so maybe thats how she knew how to pick him up. He eventualy disapeared think he prob got fed up with being brought in by the dog and then taken out by me lol


darowil said:


> How cute is your little visitor. Sure glad Molly didn't find it first. Who would come off the worse?


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> thank you!
> 
> A favourite shot of my darling while I was back at Art School doing what I wanted- before he got me pregnant again.


Nice memory for you.


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> A Sunday hug for you all! Zoe


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Nice memory for you.


This is where photography can be such a boon- being so accessible - the film by the way was loaded, processed, and printed by me as part of my course I was taking in photography.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> A shot of the main photograph album I have been compiling- my apologies for not taking the time to eliminate the image from the lamp- those with very sharp eyes- like MJS will see the reflection of myself , in the larger 'window', top left DGD and SIL, bottom left DGD at 4- you can see the 'madam' look in her eyes! and Bronwen at 13, sitting in the window of my old house- the one in Christchurch.
> on the right at the top- myself taken by Mwyffanwy when I was 45- Mwyffanwy herself returning to me in Albert Park with the seagull feather she has found, and at the bottom right Gen also, at about 3 1/2 with some of her toys.
> the two in the large window, are Fale when I fell in love with him- at 49, and his by now very old uncle Tupa'u, Shirley may recognise this now historic image- the tree trunk is the Scots Pine on One Tree Hill- long since cut down, after Mke Smith, a Maori Activist managed to damage it in a chain saw attack- they tried to save it- it was held in place with steel hausers- but eventually was deemed too unsafe- and they have now replaced it with several immature Pohutukawa- which hopefully will flourish.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> This is where photography can be such a boon- being so accessible - the film by the way was loaded, processed, and printed by me as part of my course I was taking in photography.


Even better! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Even better! Well done :thumbup:


I really enjoy the whole process of 'silver' photography!
which reminds me we have not heard from Doogie for a very long time- I guess he is too busy with his photography papers!


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> So wonderful to see you back here Bobglory! Im sure made such a sad time more bearable. Your story of trying to get to the toilet on the train is once again delightful. Doing the congo....hysterical. how I would love to meet you in person with your delightful outlook and humor.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> One excited Aunty here! My Nephew who is going out chasing pirates featured mightily on the Breakfast program, in the segment with 'Sam the weather man' . He is so high up he was named, and his trainees who came with the mortar gun, had to remain silent. Sam sat in the Captain's chair- which only the Captain is allowed to sit in- under fear of court martial. What a treat- I rang my Sister-in-law but they had not known!


 :thumbup: Wow, thats cool :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Julie the dog coffee is page 38.
i was just talking to Julie and we were commenting on how nice the photos are, including the morning coffee- and I mentioned the dog which she had managed to miss seeing. Don't know why- there is not much to see after all. Only 68 pages in 2 1/2 days.


----------



## darowil

melyn said:


> think t would prob had been molly as the little hedgehog is covered in prickles, and fleas groannn had to spray my room just in case he/she left any in my carpet lol mind you we used to have an english springer spaniel the was always bring in a hedgehog that lived in my garden, she was a trained gun dog so maybe thats how she knew how to pick him up. He eventualy disapeared think he prob got fed up with being brought in by the dog and then taken out by me lol


I assumed it probably would be. Our anteaters- which aren't related but look similar curl up well but dig into the ground. And your hedgehog just might have had a few problems trying that even if they normally do that.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> I go to France on Thursday to pick up my grandson and bring him back here for a weeks holiday. I will need a holiday after I have taken him back :lol:


Woo Hoo... enjoy your time with him :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Sam a Red Squirrel and a hedgehog. The red squirells are very cute I used to love watching them- even if the nasty grey ones are trying to take over (mind yu they are nice to watch as well). Never saw a hedgehog though- despite David seeing one on our first or second morning we never saw one again.
The squirell doesn't want to seen- he's clearly very shy- but I'm sure you know what a squirell looks like.


----------



## Southern Gal

5mmdpns said:


> I was at my parents this afternoon and also at my garden beds in the community gardens. Here are some photos I took there and also a couple from my own hummingbird feeder and sunflower silo feeder. Enjoy. Zoe


i love your pic's, your garden looks so full and green, we used to keep scarlet runner beans here and at dads, just for the blooms, he or i either one would always save and freeze the bean pods so we had them available, we always laughed that the beans were so big, a couple would make a meal :XD: i have looked in wm for several yrs now, and haven't been able to find them, where did you get yours.


----------



## HandyFamily

darowil said:


> Sam a Red Squirrel and a hedgehog. The red squirells are very cute I used to love watching them- even if the nasty grey ones are trying to take over (mind yu they are nice to watch as well). Never saw a hedgehog though- despite David seeing one on our first or second morning we never saw one again.
> The squirell doesn't want to seen- he's clearly very shy- but I'm sure you know what a squirell looks like.


For some reason I always want to hug them... hedgehogs, that is... I think my son needs a pet - and I was really considering a hedgehog... not that I know much about them - about how they should be looked after, that is - and... it's probably not a good idea to have as a pet a type of animal that should only be wild - I mean, it's not a dog or a cat or something like that...


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. Her mom is doing much better. They did not go to the ER but she is drinking lots of pedialyte, gatorade, boost shakes with fruit blended in them and she isn't quite as confused. Marianne also has been able to get a bit of rest. She thanks you all for the concern you have shown and prayers. Marianne said she will try to get online tomorrow.


Good to hear her mum seems to doing better!


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> HandyFamily,
> 
> For whatever it may be worth, may I share my own experience as the child with the problem?
> 
> I, too, wet the bed at night until I was over 11 years old. Mom had me the doctor a few times trying to correct the problem without success. Finally I realized that whenI got cold in the night, regardless of the season, I would dream that I was on the toilet and would empty my bladder. When I understood what I was doing (dreaming that I was in the correct place to pass the urine), I would wake myself and walk to the toilet.
> 
> However, then my problem became one of being afraid that I was only dreaming that I sat on the toilet, and I would not allow myself to empty my bladder. Eventually I matured enough to understand what was going on in my brain and to trust myself that I truly was in the bathroom and sitting on the toilet.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I can remember doing that too! Even now if I have to get up in the night I have to convince myself that I am actually there and not dreaming!!  :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateB

EJS said:


> I am jumping in late this week. My DD was hired on to do assembly line work for a light manufacturer and I have been helping with the kids. They keep my attention so I stay distracted.
> I am fascinated with family history. I want to go to Scotland to see where my ancestors walked and lived. They were from Jedburgh (sp). I am descended from the family of George Burn(s) who was a coal merchant. Would love to learn more and who may still live in the area who would be my relatives.
> Anyway, I am off to read a bit more, I am way behind already so plan to skim through to catch up.
> EJ


Your spelling's correct, EJ. Jedburgh's close to the English/Scottish border and a well known rugby town!


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> I think I had better go and hide- I'm thinking too much.
> Trying to decide if I should go to the knitting lessons or not- migraine still hanging round, but maybe time to get out the house? Should be going soon if going though. Maybe I could start walking and see how I go- if I feel OK I will keep going, if not I will turn round and come home. But once I'm there knitting I may be OK


Hope you made it and minus the migrane.


----------



## KateB

Bulldog said:


> Sam wrote:
> it is difficult living with someone who is so controlling - have you ever told him how you feel? or would that make it worse.
> Yes, Sam. I cannot tell you how many times I have tried to talk to him about this over the past 46 years and he just gets angry and says hurtful things. I don't bring it up anymore. I feel he has missed out on a lot in life by being too frugal. Our floors are over 35 years old and need replacing and all he says is we are next to destitute (we aren't). At some [oint we are going to have to trade the Yukon SUV that we bought from our daughter. It is getting so hard for me to get up and down in it. He just says we can't get another car. There are so many repairs that need to be done around the house but he doesn't want to pay anyone, so I feel like my house if falling down around me. Most all of my furniture is prefab or cheap. I really need help in keeping this house. It is getting too much with my back. I will never see it. It takes me and hour or more to fix my hair. I have to blow it dry, curl it, tease it, and pick it. It is getting harder and harder to hold the blow dryer up. Going to the beauty shop is out of the question. He needs help in the yard and he refuses to pay for help. I have never shared these things as I don't want people to dislike him. I could say much more but don't want to dump all this on everyone. Like I said, I knew this when I married him, but I loved him, so I just live with it. Thank you for caring.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Feel free to 'dump', we're here to listen. As for the hair, couldn't you get it cut short? Mine's short because I am so useless at doing anything with it and this way I just wash it and leave it.


----------



## wannabear

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so good to hear, Joy- that you were able to walk so far! And what a brilliant defence your Maya is (Maya is the Dobie?) they are so protective of their humans! Like my Ringo, but I worry so about the Mastiff that has taken to wandering locally- it would be such an unequal fight!


Can you get pepper spray there? It might ease your mind to know you had protection that is easy to use.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a sunny Great Bend, coffee is a bit late as I am being lazy this morning. 

Is it really Monday?


----------



## sugarsugar

melyn said:


> think t would prob had been molly as the little hedgehog is covered in prickles, and fleas groannn had to spray my room just in case he/she left any in my carpet lol mind you we used to have an english springer spaniel the was always bring in a hedgehog that lived in my garden, she was a trained gun dog so maybe thats how she knew how to pick him up. He eventualy disapeared think he prob got fed up with being brought in by the dog and then taken out by me lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

One of my favorite aunt's name was Geneva--she was my Mom's sister. She and her husband, Spike (actually Carroll) had 10 kids and they named them all starting with the letter P...quite a tongue twister to name them from oldest to youngest. Dear, dear lady who couldn't have been more than 5' tall.



Lurker 2 said:


> My father's reaction when I told him, 'Isn't that a car?', but I think it really suits her!


----------



## nittergma

That looks just like my dog! Pretty cool! I love the little lemon happy guy! I'm glad about your friend hope he gets well soon!


NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee everyone!
> 
> This morning I am doing a happy dance, my friend that was in hospital has messaged. He is still recovering but is at least awake more than asleep now.


----------



## Poledra65

Morning everyone, still not caught up on all yesterdays posts, but getting ready to head out and wanted to wish you all a great Monday.


----------



## nittergma

Love the coffee design and the kitten! Happy Monday too! Definitely a nice sight on MOnday.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend, coffee is a bit late as I am being lazy this morning.
> 
> Is it really Monday?


----------



## nittergma

How cute! I'm still catching up on posts as well. In the morning I read the latest ones and then go back to catch up. I still am not caught up!


Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, still not caught up on all yesterdays posts, but getting ready to head out and wanted to wish you all a great Monday.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful lady---love seeing pictures of you and your family.

I, too, let the complicated hairdo go by the wayside when I retired. Because I have very thin flimsy hair, I get a cut and permanent twice a year and just use a hot air brush to dry and style it in the a.m.



KateB said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Feel free to 'dump', we're here to listen. As for the hair, couldn't you get it cut short? Mine's short because I am so useless at doing anything with it and this way I just wash it and leave it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll take that hug!! Good morning to all. I'm in the mood for a cup of hot Chai tea this a.m. so off I go to the kitchen.



Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, still not caught up on all yesterdays posts, but getting ready to head out and wanted to wish you all a great Monday.


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful lady---love seeing pictures of you and your family.
> 
> I, too, let the complicated hairdo go by the wayside when I retired. Because I have very thin flimsy hair, I get a cut and permanent twice a year and just use a hot air brush to dry and style it in the a.m.


Thank you Rookie!


----------



## NanaCaren

Railyn said:


> I was encouraged my Lurker and made pizza for dinner using just what I had in the house. We enjoyed it. Actually I made double crust pizza. Had hamburger, onions, mushrooms,
> fresh tomato, green olives, etc. in it. The homemade crust was crisp and chewy, just the way I like it. I have no recipe, just used what was available.
> I am a relative newcomer to TP but I already feel like you are my friends. Great fun!


Your pizza sounds wonderful. Some of my best meals according to my bunch were when we had very little food in the house and I had to be creative. Most had no receipt, a few of them I wrote down as I was making it. Those are ones that my grandchildren now enjoy as much as my own children did.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Shirley I have just tried the magic knot using the diagram you put in the workshop section. Decided thaat I wanted something with no threading through, ends that could be visible etc for the scarves as they are reversible and so can't hide anything on the back side. Seems to work- and I hate working out how to do knots so I was very proud of myself when I worked it out and seem to have it right! Well I won't know if it doesn't hold when washed etc after some wear which would be the real test. But relying on the assurance of so many others KPers who say it works. But it does hide well.


I have used the magic knot for a very long time, threading in ends is not my thing. I have never had any of them come undone after many washes. Some of the jumpers/sweaters have been passed on to several of the grandchildren. I even use it when making cloths with scrap yarn.


----------



## nittergma

It's good to hear that Marianne's Mom is doing better!


sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear her mum seems to doing better!


----------



## jknappva

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Classes start the 26th but I move back in on the 25th. I work at the tattoo shop as a shopgirl


Sounds like that would be an interesting job!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> beautiful photos june - your sister is quite the photographer - do tell her we are enjoying muchly the fruits of her labor.
> 
> sam


She had the biggest smile on her face when I told her how much everyone appreciated her pictures....she loves to share them!
Here are a few she took over the weekend.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

melyn said:


> No Sam its a hedgehog lol The memorial was spectacular, there are no words to really describe it, apart from the fact it is white the carvings are awesome and there is no damage or gaffitti anywhere. I do have more pics if you are interested and some of the trenches and the menim gate where they play the last post every day at 8pm. We also saw loads of war cemetaries they are dottted about all over the place and beautifully kept, it makes you think and brings it home to u just how many of our lads sacrificed everything and sadly didnt come home, so many names and lives lost in both world wars, I pray there will never be another. lyn


I think the Canadian War Memorial is so beautiful. My husband saw it but I have never been able to go there.

I would so love to visit Normandy. I loved your pictures and would love to see more. For those of us who remember WW11 we also remember the invasion and all the fighting as well as VE and VJ day. I was just a young girl -- time goes by so quickly.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Perfect day. Didn't get to knit but have located project bags!
> Only one short nap and more energy.
> Blessed beyond measure.


Delighted to hear you're doing so much better.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I have never seen a rainbow like that. are they common?
> 
> sam


We've never seen one like that either!! Very unusual.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Ok so I am a gas bag at 21519!!!!!! I'd better shut up and go get ready to go out. :thumbup:


You just can't stop there are many that have learned so much from your postings. Then think about how many friends you have made and the joy your pictures bring to others. You have a lot to offer dear lady and are an inspiration to many of us. In my opinion any ways.


----------



## nittergma

Beautiful pictures!! I love the close up of the purple flower with the orange butterfly on it! What a wonderful way to start the morning! It's so nice you can continue to remember your neighbor with every picture you take.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and happy Monday to everyone.
> Today is my neighbours memorial service and everyone will be wearing bright colours.
> 
> Butterfly photos for today....


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Shirley I have just tried the magic knot using the diagram you put in the workshop section. Decided thaat I wanted something with no threading through, ends that could be visible etc for the scarves as they are reversible and so can't hide anything on the back side. Seems to work- and I hate working out how to do knots so I was very proud of myself when I worked it out and seem to have it right! Well I won't know if it doesn't hold when washed etc after some wear which would be the real test. But relying on the assurance of so many others KPers who say it works. But it does hide well.


Just remember to pull hard each side to make sure you have it done correctly. I missed the loop one time on a sweater and it came apart. I have never had a problem with it if I take the time to do it properly. I use it for just about everything. I do like to start color changes or yarn changes near the beginning of a row though. I love the magic knot -- the russian join is really usful too.

There is a lot of good stuff in the information thread on the workshop home page. worth a check.

glad you are using the magic knot . I used it on one of sam's scarves and I can't find where I joined.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I really enjoy the whole process of 'silver' photography!
> which reminds me we have not heard from Doogie for a very long time- I guess he is too busy with his photography papers!


I loved when mum did the silver photography, they always looked so nice. Was enjoyable being able to help her with it as it was one on one time for us.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. Her mom is doing much better. They did not go to the ER but she is drinking lots of pedialyte, gatorade, boost shakes with fruit blended in them and she isn't quite as confused. Marianne also has been able to get a bit of rest. She thanks you all for the concern you have shown and prayers. Marianne said she will try to get online tomorrow.


If you talk to her again, please give her my love and I continue to pray for her mother's recovery AND Marianne's health.
Thanks for the update!
JuneK


----------



## nittergma

Oh those beautiful pictures bring back memories of when we used to vacation near there! 
I'll never get caught up at this rate with all these beautiful pictures on KTP today!!! This is the the best Monday morning I've had in a long time! I also love the pic with the ground rainbow in it , I never knew there was such a thing as a ground rainbow! I guess I could see it happening if the sun was at a low angle and there was mist on the water.


jknappva said:


> She had the biggest smile on her face when I told her how much everyone appreciated her pictures....she loves to share them!
> Here are a few she took over the weekend.
> JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Morning everyone, still not caught up on all yesterdays posts, but getting ready to head out and wanted to wish you all a great Monday.


Here's a hug in return Have a great monday as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> Love the coffee design and the kitten! Happy Monday too! Definitely a nice sight on MOnday.


 :-D :-D Thought they were a good match for this morning.


----------



## Designer1234

I never realized how many posts we all have made since 2011 -- I knew Dreamweaver was up there as I have followed her posts since i started . (love her attitude and kindness) now I will have to watch for all the others! 

I think the workshops have added to my numbers but I am way way behind you guys. I never realized what the user list was! sheesh! Shirley.

You are never too old to learn something new. I will have to investigate all the headings on the top of the pages.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> my grandchildren are having the same problem - very bored - school start the 26th and they are anxious for it to start - all but bailee - she is not so excited. lol
> 
> sam


About 3 weeks before school started when my children were growing up, I was as ready for school to start as they were...I would say, the dog has had puppies, the cat has had kittens, they've climbed all the trees and they're getting bored!
LOL!
JUneK


----------



## jknappva

But the process begins very early on. We need to start lettin g them do things for themselves froma very age and take the consequences- but small things at first and gradually increase them as they mature.[/quote]

Years ago, I read somewhere--have no idea where-- that a parent's whole job was to prepare their child to be self-sufficient and do for themselves.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> I have been reading the comments about departed loved ones and feel very emotional. My mother passed before I was married and all she wanted in life was to be a grandmother. I have four children who never knew their grandmother. When they were babies I missed the knitting that she never did for them. She loved to knit.
> I have been so blessed by the comments about strength, courage, etc. DH and I have been married 44 years and not all of them enjoyable and today I was made very aware of the fact that I had much to be thankful for and I really needed to quit feeling sorry for myself.
> I was encouraged my Lurker and made pizza for dinner using just what I had in the house. We enjoyed it. Actually I made double crust pizza. Had hamburger, onions, mushrooms,
> fresh tomato, green olives, etc. in it. The homemade crust was crisp and chewy, just the way I like it. I have no recipe, just used what was available.
> I am a relative newcomer to TP but I already feel like you are my friends. Great fun!


So glad you're enjoying the KTP...everyone here are wonderful, caring people.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Morning coffee everyone!
> 
> This morning I am doing a happy dance, my friend that was in hospital has messaged. He is still recovering but is at least awake more than asleep now.


darowil, maybe I was distracted by the dancing lemon drop! but I clearly don't recall the dog- who looks a bit husky or Samoyed like to me


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and happy Monday to everyone.
> Today is my neighbours memorial service and everyone will be wearing bright colours.
> 
> Butterfly photos for today....


thank you for your wonderful butterfly pictures and PURPLE flowers.
JuneK


----------



## wannabear

Julie thank you for sharing. Just over a year since my son passed away. I need to do something for him and your needle point has given me some ideas.

Lurker 2 wrote:
the needle point I did while grieving my girl, with in the first year.

The photo is slightly lop sided because of where it is hanging.



Over the years I took hair cuttings from all my children, thinking that I would make some bit of jewelry like the Victorian fad. Of course that was mourning jewelry, I believe, most often. I haven't done it yet. Maybe I don't want to tempt fate.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Wow, thats cool :thumbup:


I hope they keep the film [edit:video] for my nephew, because the segment with him in it did not make the main news broadcast- of which there was a lot about the frigate leaving initially for manouevres with the Australian Navy- then out for 7 months into the Indian Ocean and the Arab Gulf. There was concern that they were heading out in to rough weather, which they will still be encountering if I read the satelite image correctly.


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> For some reason I always want to hug them... hedgehogs, that is... I think my son needs a pet - and I was really considering a hedgehog... not that I know much about them - about how they should be looked after, that is - and... it's probably not a good idea to have as a pet a type of animal that should only be wild - I mean, it's not a dog or a cat or something like that...


Out here the hedgehog carries all sorts of nasties and diseases- they would be sadly unwise to hug- and not just because of the prickles. Usually seen flattened on the roads- can't help their numbers much. They would be an introduced species though!


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> Sam a video driving up to my house from the main road.


Can I come live in a tent in the yard somewhere?


----------



## darowil

HandyFamily said:


> For some reason I always want to hug them... hedgehogs, that is... I think my son needs a pet - and I was really considering a hedgehog... not that I know much about them - about how they should be looked after, that is - and... it's probably not a good idea to have as a pet a type of animal that should only be wild - I mean, it's not a dog or a cat or something like that...


They aren't cuddly either- except for toy ones. This one is cuddly- I knitted it about 35-40 years ago for a brother. He kept him until he died when I claimed it back. (he is though now a 3 legged hedgehog but it doesn't seem to worry him.)

Looking at it again maybe I should have said this was once cuddly! He is looking his age.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I can remember doing that too! Even now if I have to get up in the night I have to convince myself that I am actually there and not dreaming!!  :roll: :lol: :lol:


did not have the bed wetting issue, but have often dreamed I was on the toilet, recall waking really worried that I might have wet the bed. NOT nice.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Hope you made it and minus the migrane.


Made it with the migraine- but I think it has now gone.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend, coffee is a bit late as I am being lazy this morning.
> 
> Is it really Monday?


What a cutie winking like that. I
ts Tuesday for Julie by now, 1 hour away for Sugar Sugar and 1 1/2 for me.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Can you get pepper spray there? It might ease your mind to know you had protection that is easy to use.


I suppose I could check with the Police- we probably have some law stopping us carrying it! We have laws to cover some of the most ridiculous things man could invent. Like I don't know if they ever revoked the one forbidding having the Bull in the front Paddock, incase he offended the lady's sentiments- [and I am not talking of the cow's sentiments]. I am allowed a stick, but I can't imagine juggling stick, Ringo, mobile phone- to call emergency- and said Mastiff. Mind you I do have to acknowledge he is a very fine looking dog...


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> But the process begins very early on. We need to start lettin g them do things for themselves froma very age and take the consequences- but small things at first and gradually increase them as they mature.


Years ago, I read somewhere--have no idea where-- that a parent's whole job was to prepare their child to be self-sufficient and do for themselves.
JuneK[/quote]

I would fully agree with that


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Feel free to 'dump', we're here to listen. As for the hair, couldn't you get it cut short? Mine's short because I am so useless at doing anything with it and this way I just wash it and leave it.


It is a lovely photo of all three- but I don't think my hair has the sort of bounce yours must have- mine has never looked that good when short, unless with a mild perm.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend, coffee is a bit late as I am being lazy this morning.
> 
> Is it really Monday?


NO it is really Tuesday (payday hip hooray)


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> darowil, maybe I was distracted by the dancing lemon drop! but I clearly don't recall the dog- who looks a bit husky or Samoyed like to me


the lemon drop did rather grab our attention didn't it. you didn't sleep long- I'm off very soon. Especially as I need to get tomorrow to [repare for the Bible Study- need to stop leaving it but get it done early so I don't cauhgt out by these pesky migraines as happened this week.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Julie thank you for sharing. Just over a year since my son passed away. I need to do something for him and your needle point has given me some ideas.
> 
> Lurker 2 wrote:
> the needle point I did while grieving my girl, with in the first year.
> 
> The photo is slightly lop sided because of where it is hanging.
> 
> Over the years I took hair cuttings from all my children, thinking that I would make some bit of jewelry like the Victorian fad. Of course that was mourning jewelry, I believe, most often. I haven't done it yet. Maybe I don't want to tempt fate.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Night night all- I'm off to bed.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> the lemon drop did rather grab our attention didn't it. you didn't sleep long- I'm off very soon. Especially as I need to get tomorrow to [repare for the Bible Study- need to stop leaving it but get it done early so I don't cauhgt out by these pesky migraines as happened this week.


I am seriously thinking of dropping a Zopiclone tomorrow night - I kept myself awake far too long- did not really sleep after talking to you- have had a shower- coughing and spluttering a bit much- but I will make a brew that Gottastch has kindly shared when I get home later from doing my first shopping outing. Don't need the hang over today.


----------



## Lurker 2

Hi everybody- I just noticed that Doogie was online- he sends hugs to everyone!


----------



## sassafras123

Happy Monday everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Happy Monday everyone.


Happy TUESDAY from here!

But not even Aussie has caught up with me yet!


----------



## doogie

Hello one and hello all! Finals is here again.   This Thursday will mark the very last day of school. After that I get about a month off until the next semester. Lots and lots of knitting to catch up on!

Happy Monday Everyone!   

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## nittergma

I hope you had a good rest Kathy and are ready for the big drive ahead!


kehinkle said:


> Caught up and off to bed. Will be a long day/drive tomorrow. Catch you all later.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


----------



## doogie

On a secondary note the four footed feline kids (Darwin and Lulu)say Meow to everyone and are busy attempting to get into the Yarn bins that Dad just pulled out. I sense trouble and kitten heaven about to simultaneously arrive over the next couple of weeks. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

doogie said:


> On a secondary note the four footed feline kids (Darwin and Lulu)say Meow to everyone and are busy attempting to get into the Yarn bins that Dad just pulled out. I sense trouble and kitten heaven about to simultaneously arrive over the next couple of weeks. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey I need help with a pattern....having a fuzzy brain & headache this morning and it just isn't sinking in what to do.
> 
> Row 7: K3, purl to last 3 st, K3
> Row 8: Knit
> Row 9: K3, purl to last 3 st, K3
> Row 10: K3, YO, *K1, YO, PM, K1, PM, YO, repeat from * two more times to last 4 st, K1, YO, K3
> 
> Rows 11-13: repeat rows 7-9
> 
> Row 14: K3, YO, *K to marker YO, SM, K1, SM, YO, repeat from * two more times, K to last 3 st, YO K3
> 
> Repeat last four rows, working an increase row every fourth row, increasing with a YO after the first 3 st, before and after each marker/K1/marker, and before the last 3 st - 8 increase total every increase row.
> 
> My Question is...can someone make it easier for me and tell me which 4 rows I am suppose to repeat? Just give me the numbers.....help!!!Thank you so much my dear sisters & brothers.


I think it is rows 11-14. 
Carol (IL/OH)
I see others have responded more clearly than I.


----------



## nittergma

Uh oh does that mean one is about to have kittens?!


doogie said:


> On a secondary note the four footed feline kids (Darwin and Lulu)say Meow to everyone and are busy attempting to get into the Yarn bins that Dad just pulled out. I sense trouble and kitten heaven about to simultaneously arrive over the next couple of weeks. LOL


----------



## wannabear

thewren said:


> not lately - maybe I should ask santa for one.
> 
> sam


I don't know what breadmakers cost, and I don't know how they work, aside from the one my mother has. I mean maybe there is more leeway with some than with others. Anyhow, if price is not a factor, I'd take a KitchenAid mixer any day. I've had mine for a long time, and it still looks and acts new. It can take the hard work out of bread making, leaving you with the creative part, and a little kneading at the end if you like.


----------



## HandyFamily

jknappva said:


> About 3 weeks before school started when my children were growing up, I was as ready for school to start as they were...I would say, the dog has had puppies, the cat has had kittens, they've climbed all the trees and they're getting bored!
> LOL!
> JUneK


Wow, school doesn't start here till the 15th of September - and I don't remember ever getting bored from summer vacation, ever! It's the very best time of life... Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh.... 
Life is all yours, and full of adventures, everything is yet to be discovered, every taste is yet to be tasted, every feeling is to be felt - and all, the happiness, the sorrow, the laughter and the sadness are all true and all 100% real and all pure... Everything in life is black and white and all the battles are worth fighting for, the good are Good and the bad are Bad - and they can never be mixed up - and the son is shining, and the clothings are light, and the parents are somewhere at work and all the day is yours, and you are sleeping late, than save the world a little, eat and read a little, save some one else who needs saving, play in the evening with all the kids and stay late... What I wouldn't give to go back there - the World, I guess, and a few more Worlds on top... To go back to a world that does not even exist anymore, not even here, not even for kids of the right age... A world where the grown-ups are anything but free, but children are, not afraid of anything, a world where there are practically no cars, no traffic, no pollution, no danger from grown-ups - not real, not really, a world where... where the grown-ups have it really hard, but... but the children do not even know that, do not see it, feel it in any way, where they know they are... always right and fight only, always, on the good site... 
What I wouldn't give to be a child during summer vacation... back in my own childhood.
Trust me, I'll never get bored.
I never did...


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I don't know what breadmakers cost, and I don't know how they work, aside from the one my mother has. I mean maybe there is more leeway with some than with others. Anyhow, if price is not a factor, I'd take a KitchenAid mixer any day. I've had mine for a long time, and it still looks and acts new. It can take the hard work out of bread making, leaving you with the creative part, and a little kneading at the end if you like.


And in winter you don't mind having to fire up the oven! I am enjoying the flexibility of my Kenwood- Kitchenaids are on the pricey side here!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning everyone! (or afternoon/evening) Love the butterfly pictures PurpleFi. I remember as a child catching and releasing butterflies. I have tried to attract them to our yard but don't see nearly the number I used to as a child.

June your sister's photos at the Outer Banks are wonderful. I haven't been to that area in about 30 years. 

I've been fighting with facebook this morning. A KPer and I were wanting to add each other to our facebook pages and I swear IMHO the changes to facebook are not user friendly.
Really frustrating. Oh well, will keep trying. 

I've GOT to hit the grocery store this morning. Going to get some tofu and try cooking with it. New adventure for me. Like tofu dishes I've tried but never done any cooking myself. DH said he was game to try it so....wish me luck.
I'm going to look for a stir fry with tofu recipe before shopping. I've been reading up about how to prepare it for cooking etc. Need to come up with something to marinate it in for flavor. 

For those who were at the KAP, I've been waiting for a few more photos to be sent to me before burning the discs. Don't think I've forgotten; just haven't received from everyone that said they were sending photos. 

Will check back later. Gotta get dressed and head on out before I waste away the day. Peace, Hugs, & Healing to all.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hi, everyone--I miss y'all! I've had to skim the posts over the weekend, and it's Monday morning here. I'm just running by to say hello and then it's back into the craziness of the work week. Ah well...this too shall pass!


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Wow, school doesn't start here till the 15th of September - and I don't remember ever getting bored from summer vacation, ever! It's the very best time of life... Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh....
> Life is all yours, and full of adventures, everything is yet to be discovered, every taste is yet to be tasted, every feeling is to be felt - and all, the happiness, the sorrow, the laughter and the sadness are all true and all 100% real and all pure... Everything in life is black and white and all the battles are worth fighting for, the good are Good and the bad are Bad - and they can never be mixed up - and the son is shining, and the clothings are light, and the parents are somewhere at work and all the day is yours, and you are sleeping late, than save the world a little, eat and read a little, save some one else who needs saving, play in the evening with all the kids and stay late... What I wouldn't give to go back there - the World, I guess, and a few more Worlds on top... To go back to a world that does not even exist anymore, not even here, not even for kids of the right age... A world where the grown-ups are anything but free, but children are, not afraid of anything, a world where there are practically no cars, no traffic, no pollution, no danger from grown-ups - not real, not really, a world where... where the grown-ups have it really hard, but... but the children do not even know that, do not see it, feel it in any way, where they know they are... always right and fight only, always, on the good site...
> What I wouldn't give to be a child during summer vacation... back in my own childhood.
> Trust me, I'll never get bored.
> I never did...


Our summer holidays are nowhere near as long as those in America- maybe that is part of the problem! I was always happy to have time watching the wild birds and the clouds- away from my tasks on the farm.


----------



## wannabear

KateB said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Feel free to 'dump', we're here to listen. As for the hair, couldn't you get it cut short? Mine's short because I am so useless at doing anything with it and this way I just wash it and leave it.


You look good with short hair!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning everyone! (or afternoon/evening) Love the butterfly pictures PurpleFi. I remember as a child catching and releasing butterflies. I have tried to attract them to our yard but don't see nearly the number I used to as a child.
> 
> June your sister's photos at the Outer Banks are wonderful. I haven't been to that area in about 30 years.
> 
> I've been fighting with facebook this morning. A KPer and I were wanting to add each other to our facebook pages and I swear IMHO the changes to facebook are not user friendly.
> Really frustrating. Oh well, will keep trying.
> 
> I've GOT to hit the grocery store this morning. Going to get some tofu and try cooking with it. New adventure for me. Like tofu dishes I've tried but never done any cooking myself. DH said he was game to try it so....wish me luck.
> I'm going to look for a stir fry with tofu recipe before shopping. I've been reading up about how to prepare it for cooking etc. Need to come up with something to marinate it in for flavor.
> 
> For those who were at the KAP, I've been waiting for a few more photos to be sent to me before burning the discs. Don't think I've forgotten; just haven't received from everyone that said they were sending photos.
> 
> Will check back later. Gotta get dressed and head on out before I waste away the day. Peace, Hugs, & Healing to all.


I am not sure how it would fit with the diet, but I use tofu a lot with chilli sauce- especially when I am wanting flavour in a hurry.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have a mixer by Sunbeam (2 in fact) that were my moms & aunts. They are over 60 years old and still work well. They don't build/manufacture things like that anymore. I also have a crock pot that is 40+ years old that I've retired because the knob that you use to set the temps/time broke off and the lid got broken; other than that it still works. 


wannabear said:


> I don't know what breadmakers cost, and I don't know how they work, aside from the one my mother has. I mean maybe there is more leeway with some than with others. Anyhow, if price is not a factor, I'd take a KitchenAid mixer any day. I've had mine for a long time, and it still looks and acts new. It can take the hard work out of bread making, leaving you with the creative part, and a little kneading at the end if you like.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> lovely day today - 81° - sunny with a breeze - wish I could have my computer outside under the tree.
> 
> sam


Get a l-o-n-g extension cord! :-D 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## nittergma

I'm glad to hear from you Paula I'm glad you had a good time! We've had that problem with the internet not connecting like that before, always an unexpected nusance! What a blessing to have your son in law do the carpentry for you! It is better to have someone you know do the work isn't it. Have fun catching up! Certainly a chatty bunch! I love hearing about everyone's goings on.


Grandmapaula said:


> WOW! I have 60 pages to catch up on. We went to DH's class reunion this past weekend. Had a great time (except for the loud music). The internet wouldn't connect in our room and if we wanted use the laptop we had to go sit in the lobby! No thanks, so I'm just getting on the computer for the first time in 3 days. I might get caught up by Tuesday.(LOL)
> We had a wonderful time - Bob saw a lot of old friends including his first college roommate. On Sunday after a great breakfast with the group, we went to visit with my best friend and her husband for a couple of hours and then headed home. When we got here, one of our son-in-laws was here putting the last of the siding on the house. He just has one side of 2 gables to do and he'll almost be done. He has to wrap the windows, and our house will look fantastic! When he finishes our house, he has about 2 weekends of work to do on his own house, then he'll be coming back to finish putting in our new bathroom. Hopefully, that'll be done before winter. Next year, I'm going to have him tear out our old bathroom and remodel that. I've got a lot of projects for him to do on this old house, he does perfect work and I'd rather pay him than somebody I don't know.
> 
> Well, I'd better start reading or I'll never get caught up! Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## Gweniepooh

Replacing the meat with the tofu sounds do-able.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure how it would fit with the diet, but I use tofu a lot with chilli sauce- especially when I am wanting flavour in a hurry.


----------



## jheiens

Your mum is a fine looking woman, Kate, and I can see how much you resemble her. It seems that you shall mature into very attractive''older'' woman also.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

Woohoo! We finally have some flowers on the giant tomato plants! 5 blossoms...so we may yet get 5 tomatoes! Our local farmer hasn't had anything out for sale yet....he says too much rain, and what did grow got eaten by the racoons! It is not going to be a good year for him!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## wannabear

I have caught up! Of course, by the time I write this, I'll be a little bit behind again.

Reading all this is so interesting to me. Lots of things going on for everybody! I'm down to one daughter at home and one dog downstairs, one cat who refuses to stay in. That is as small as our population has been in 23 years. 

My upcoming goal is to lose weight. I'm still waiting for the brace that will make it possible to go for walks. Until then, I'm grounded. Over the weekend I introduced Maddie to The Vicar of Dibley. Nonononononoyes! I hope somebody gets that . . .

Happy Monday, everybody!


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> Check out this video.
> http://video.nationalgeographic.com/video/places/parks-and-nature-places/coasts-and-islands/newzealand_kaikoura/


Thank you Zoe.....awesome creatures, aren't they? SO magnificant :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

Aran said:


> I had a tee shirt made that says, "I come out so it's easier for you to come out, too." I wore exactly once & spilled French dressing on it which left a stain. I wore it today & covered up the stain with a pin that says "Sorry, it's against my religion to hate you." So what did I do just before I got out of my car at the art fair? My chai went down the wrong way & I spit it out all over my dashboard & my shirt, so I've been walking around with an even larger stain on this practically brand new tee shirt. Hopefully, it washes right out.


Just think of the memories you'll have when looking at your stains! There was a kids' song about a shirt that the kid refused to wash....and went through the memory of each stain...there were plenty! 'Twas a special shirt!

:-D :-D 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely photo of all three- but I don't think my hair has the sort of bounce yours must have- mine has never looked that good when short, unless with a mild perm.


Mine is neither curly nor straight, just an odd wave & kink to it here and there, but it is thick. Used to be much darker, but it's a well known fact that the older you get, the blonder you get! :roll: :lol:


----------



## GrandmaDi

RookieRetiree said:


> I started watching our grandson when he was 6 mos. The day starts at 6:30 a.m. and ends between 6 and 7 p.m. Long days!! He's now 4 and has pre-school and summer camp, but still a lot of time here. I also make dinner for DD and grandson almost every nights so by the weekend, I'm ready for take out food and quiet knitting.


Your hours sound like mine. I drive to her house about 20 min. away. Henry used to come here a few days a week, but that ended last Oct. when DD's husband suddenly announced he was leaving. I now go there every day to make it easier on the boys. Custody is a constant issue and It's been tough on the boys. I try to get much of the housework done and stay overnight once a week. We chuckle...I take knitting, but it never gets out of my bag! Hope springs eternal


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> You look good with short hair!


Thank you! It used to be really long (almost to my elbows) but once first sprog arrived I realised short was a lot easier - and they couldn't grab it so easily!!


----------



## HandyFamily

darowil said:


> They aren't cuddly either- except for toy ones. This one is cuddly- I knitted it about 35-40 years ago for a brother. He kept him until he died when I claimed it back. (he is though now a 3 legged hedgehog but it doesn't seem to worry him.)
> 
> Looking at it again maybe I should have said this was once cuddly! He is looking his age.


Oh... I'm so, so sorry you lost your brother...

Actually, after looking at the hedgehog - the real one - I almost decided to get a hedgehog for a pet, for my son... 
Which means, I'll have to see where I can bye one - and how much he/she will cost and when I'll have the money, and when little ones are born and ready to be relocated... I really want to have one! We couldn't conceive a second child - probably a little sister would be a better gift, but David will have to do with the hedgehog, haha.


----------



## KateB

jheiens said:


> Your mum is a fine looking woman, Kate, and I can see how much you resemble her. It seems that you shall mature into very attractive''older'' woman also.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you! I was always told I was like her and she in turn became more and more like her own mother as she aged. She's been gone almost 4 years now. :-(


----------



## KateB

wannabear said:


> I have caught up! Of course, by the time I write this, I'll be a little bit behind again.
> 
> Reading all this is so interesting to me. Lots of things going on for everybody! I'm down to one daughter at home and one dog downstairs, one cat who refuses to stay in. That is as small as our population has been in 23 years.
> 
> My upcoming goal is to lose weight. I'm still waiting for the brace that will make it possible to go for walks. Until then, I'm grounded. Over the weekend I introduced Maddie to The Vicar of Dibley. Nonononononoyes! I hope somebody gets that . . .
> 
> Happy Monday, everybody!


I get it! I love Jim.


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> Our summer holidays are nowhere near as long as those in America- maybe that is part of the problem! I was always happy to have time watching the wild birds and the clouds- away from my tasks on the farm.


I'm not sure what they are in America... Here the little ones are free from the 24th of May till the 15th of September, the ones in middle school - from the 1st of Jun till the 15th of September and in high-school - from the 1st of July till the 14th of September.

Never, ever was I bored in the summer...
The best times of my life...
Of anyone's life, I suppose...


----------



## doogie

nittergma said:


> Uh oh does that mean one is about to have kittens?!


 I only wish! Nah. Darwin and Lulu are both now 4 years old, but they have never quite grown out of the kitten stage of getting into trouble.  They will always be my kittens. lol. Especially when yarn is involved.


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> was the 57 chevy your dad's?
> 
> very cute picture.
> 
> sam


Yes, quite something when I think about my parents and how traditional they always were to have a "muscle car" - lol!


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> Speak and it shall be done! A little overdone- can't remember but something distracted me and I left it in the oven a little too long- tastes ok though!


Oh, Julie, that looks simply delicious!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrandmaDi

Gwen, logging in off of hopes of starting the zig zag scarf. Needles and yarn have been ready to go for a week! I'll let you know how I make out. It seems every time I pick up needles, something happens...doorbell, phone rings, parents, kids...it's crazy!


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> Oh Aran, I can imagine you thinking that you have another shirt ruined. But here is a suggestion for your own shirt "enhancements". Take a laundry marker and outline all the stains, then write on the stain "my living experience, what is yours?" It will be one of a kind unique to you t-shirt that you created!. Zoe


ahhhhh...the KTP creativity kicking in again! Love it! :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> Especially if it comes with one of Gottastch's angels!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Grannypeg said:


> I sure hope this week is much better.
> 
> Peggy


We ALL hope that for you! What an ordeal....and it breaks your heart to see one you love go down the wrong path. And they only way out..they have to do it themselves. :-( I'm so sorry...wishing you and the lad and his parents all the support and prayers.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## 5mmdpns

darowil said:


> My understanding is that their is a physical addication for things like alchol, drugs and nicotine (and with some of these suddenly stopping them without medical backup can be life threatening).
> Whereas for food at least we don't have that physical dependence as well- but the dependence can be extremely hard to resist all the same.
> And it is the physical dependence that continues to cause problems for alcoholics etc for ever. An overweight person can have soem sugar for example without a long term impact in a way an alcoholic etc can't.
> While assuming I lose the weight I need to lose I will always need to watch what I eat I will able to eat rubbish sometimes. But with a physical dependence like Zoes she will never be able to have alcohol again. So really they have two parts to deal. The physical but also the mental/emotional one that other addications have.
> 
> Oh no here I go again! What has got into me today with my responses?


I think you stated the addiction to drugs/alcohol very well compared with food "addictions". The drug/alcohol addiction also plays very powerfully in your mind. The psychological factor in drug/alcohol addictions can be overwhelming to the addict. Also is the fact that once sober, the psyche can be haunted by these things being repeated and replayed over and over again. Take the most horrific movie you have ever seen, magnify it by 200 times and have it replayed over and over again in your head. That may come close to what happens to us addicts.

This does not happen with food. Just my thoughts from my perspective. Zoe


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> OH!!! We found out who it was that had opened the gate and chased the dog out, then attempted opening the gate the second time but was approached by Buster dog so they left to go to the neighbors. A lady that works at the same company as Marla (DSM) has Chihuahua's and she caught a couple teens trying to steal them, she called the police and they told the police that they were stealing purebred looking dogs for a lady and she was reselling them. I hope the kids got a REALLY good scare and some serious disciplining and that they nail the lady behind it to the wall too. Hopefully they are the only 2 that she has working for her.


SO glad they have been found out! Why are there so many mean people? such greed...at others' expense! Anyway, a happier ending here.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> She looks great, doesn't she!


I have another photo someplace in my stuff of me in a little Indian costume (before it was considered not politically correct)...had the headband with one feather and even a little drum. My brother used to play drums in the high school band and in the Knights of Columbus Drum & Bugle Corp. We'd go to parades to watch him and I guess I had to wear my little outfit and when my brother would march by (he was always on the end), I would go march next to him down the street until my parents would call me back. I bet he could have just croaked - lol. We are 14 years apart so I'm sure he thought he was going to be an only child and then I came along


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> healing energy to your mother Marianne - so sorry things are going so poorly - glad you are getting some rest - one can get worn out pretty fast doing what you are doing. keeping you close in thought.
> 
> sam


DITTO....take care of yourself, Marianne!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Southern Gal said:


> i love your pic's, your garden looks so full and green, we used to keep scarlet runner beans here and at dads, just for the blooms, he or i either one would always save and freeze the bean pods so we had them available, we always laughed that the beans were so big, a couple would make a meal :XD: i have looked in wm for several yrs now, and haven't been able to find them, where did you get yours.


My mother bought them as seeds one year. Every year we just keep a few of the pods to plant the next year. They do make nice container plants. I put up a 10 ft bamboo pole in the container for them to climb. The ones that were in the photo from the garden boxes have tomato cages to climb on. And the sunflower is planted in the middle of them so they climb that too. You can see one vine "behind" the sunflower head. Zoe


----------



## gottastch

KateB said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Feel free to 'dump', we're here to listen. As for the hair, couldn't you get it cut short? Mine's short because I am so useless at doing anything with it and this way I just wash it and leave it.


What a lovely photograph, Kate! Your mom looks so happy to have her arms around her two babies


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> It has been quite a time. Got the news that mom was on her way to the hospital in an ambulance. Said they would call me in an hour but of course it takes longer than that to get any information. Around 6 pm sisters told me mom was getting better with oxygen. Fluid built up around her heart. Was going to drive down but it would have been 11pm or after by the time I got there so I thought I would get a good night's sleep and drive down but of course, I didn't sleep well. They are keeping her 24 hrs. but all seems fine now that she can breathe again. Don't know if I will be here or in Ohio.
> 
> Fell again just a few minutes ago and shook these ol' bones up. Shoe caught on something in the mulch and right down but at least the mulch was a soft fall. Pride hurt, bones rattled, but no permanent damage. LOL Do we still have the bubble wrap around?
> 
> Daralene....good hopes for good news re your mom. Drive safely...walk safely...knit safely!
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> I have a mixer by Sunbeam (2 in fact) that were my moms & aunts. They are over 60 years old and still work well. They don't build/manufacture things like that anymore. I also have a crock pot that is 40+ years old that I've retired because the knob that you use to set the temps/time broke off and the lid got broken; other than that it still works.


I had a Crock Pot lid that also broke and was able to go online and order a new one...they make them plastic (or whatever the material is) now for those old ones...at least that is all I could find. I have my aunt's old olive green original Crock Pot  Might be an idea to check on for yours, if you are interested


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> But Gwenie, if it weren't for your past, you would not be the wonderful person you are today that we know and love! I say if everyone turns out as well as you, then lets all raise a little hell, , , , , oh yah, they are called our kids. lol Zoe


DITTO! I am often amazed that I and my kids have all survived various exploits! Somehow blessed! :thumbup: :thumbup: I keep thanking my lucky stars :-D :-D 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## HandyFamily

5mmdpns said:


> I think you stated the addiction to drugs/alcohol very well compared with food "addictions". The drug/alcohol addiction also plays very powerfully in your mind. The psychological factor in drug/alcohol addictions can be overwhelming to the addict. Also is the fact that once sober, the psyche can be haunted by these things being repeated and replayed over and over again. Take the most horrific movie you have ever seen, magnify it by 200 times and have it replayed over and over again in your head. That may come close to what happens to us addicts.
> 
> This does not happen with food. Just my thoughts from my perspective. Zoe


As an "ex" smoker all I can say is... there is no such thing as an ex-smoker. Or ex-drinker, or drug-addict of any kind. There are only people who had temporally - and at great expense, all the time - had stopped using (whatever they used). And even when they are lucky and the temporally state lasts for the rest of the life, it is always temporally - and always one small step away from going back. And always having to fight the addiction, all the time. It gets easier with time, but... never goes away. And they say that nicotine is the least addictive (but I have my deep doubts in that respect...).


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_do_airplanes_have_lights#page2 Click on the tab "next" to read the answer.
> Zoe


boats also have the same red light-green light system so you can tell their position.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> Out here the hedgehog carries all sorts of nasties and diseases- they would be sadly unwise to hug- and not just because of the prickles. Usually seen flattened on the roads- can't help their numbers much. They would be an introduced species though!


There are 17 different species of hedgehogs. While most countries have a type of hedgehog, New Zealand did not have any until they were introduced there and same with North America. The hedgehog was also introduced into Scotland. Australia has no hedgehogs.
The European countries have hedgehogs all throughout the countries. They used to be a main source of food for people.
They are widely sold in pet stores and bred for pets. In the UK, hedgehogs are not legal pets and are considered endangered. In Canada and the US there are some places where hedgehogs are banned from being kept as pets, and other places require one to have a special licence to have them.
The hedgehog has a natural immunity to snake venom. The thing that hedgehogs pass on readily to humans is a skin fungus/ringworm to those who handle them.
They typically can live 2-15 years, depending on the species. They are born with a membrane covering their skin and once the mother has cleaned her babies, the baby quills start to emerge. When the baby quills are shed and replaced with the adult quills, it is a process called "quilling". The hedgehog quills do not have barbs on them like the porcupines do. When attacked or under threat, the hedgehog prefers to flee from the source of the attack. As a last resort, they can roll into a ball. Sometimes they will also instantly shed some of their quills for the intruder but they don't "throw" their quills which is a myth. Zoe


----------



## jknappva

doogie said:


> Hello one and hello all! Finals is here again.   This Thursday will mark the very last day of school. After that I get about a month off until the next semester. Lots and lots of knitting to catch up on!
> 
> Happy Monday Everyone!
> 
> V/r,
> Doogie


Good to hear from you....hope you can visit more often after finals!
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

wannabear said:


> I have caught up! Of course, by the time I write this, I'll be a little bit behind again.
> 
> Reading all this is so interesting to me. Lots of things going on for everybody!  I'm down to one daughter at home and one dog downstairs, one cat who refuses to stay in. That is as small as our population has been in 23 years.
> 
> My upcoming goal is to lose weight. I'm still waiting for the brace that will make it possible to go for walks. Until then, I'm grounded. Over the weekend I introduced Maddie to The Vicar of Dibley. Nonononononoyes! I hope somebody gets that . . .
> 
> Happy Monday, everybody!


Nononononono-yes! I have watched every episode of the Vicar of Dibley many times. It is hilarious! Jim takes the cake! so do those "knock knock" jokes. Zoe


----------



## jknappva

doogie said:


> On a secondary note the four footed feline kids (Darwin and Lulu)say Meow to everyone and are busy attempting to get into the Yarn bins that Dad just pulled out. I sense trouble and kitten heaven about to simultaneously arrive over the next couple of weeks. LOL


OOOPS!! I have very good fur-babies...they're never interested in my yarn...thank goodness.
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Shirley, I love this avatar picture of you, when I see it I just smile back at you.
> :-D


I agree, Poledra....I have been thinking the same thing. Thanks for putting it into words for me! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Shirley,I surely hope you come to KAP next year! Would love to meet this amazingly gifted person! I'll bet people say you light up the room when you come in!  
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning everyone! (or afternoon/evening) Love the butterfly pictures PurpleFi. I remember as a child catching and releasing butterflies. I have tried to attract them to our yard but don't see nearly the number I used to as a child.
> 
> June your sister's photos at the Outer Banks are wonderful. I haven't been to that area in about 30 years.
> 
> I've been fighting with facebook this morning. A KPer and I were wanting to add each other to our facebook pages and I swear IMHO the changes to facebook are not user friendly.
> Really frustrating. Oh well, will keep trying.
> 
> I've GOT to hit the grocery store this morning. Going to get some tofu and try cooking with it. New adventure for me. Like tofu dishes I've tried but never done any cooking myself. DH said he was game to try it so....wish me luck.
> I'm going to look for a stir fry with tofu recipe before shopping. I've been reading up about how to prepare it for cooking etc. Need to come up with something to marinate it in for flavor.
> 
> For those who were at the KAP, I've been waiting for a few more photos to be sent to me before burning the discs. Don't think I've forgotten; just haven't received from everyone that said they were sending photos.
> 
> Will check back later. Gotta get dressed and head on out before I waste away the day. Peace, Hugs, & Healing to all.


My sister is delighted that everyone is enjoying her photos. 
I've never tasted tofu and since my daughter does our cooking and HATES tofu, I probably never will!
Good luck...I'm sure there are lots of recipes online.
JuneK


----------



## HandyFamily

5mmdpns said:


> There are 17 different species of hedgehogs. While most countries have a type of hedgehog, New Zealand did not have any until they were introduced there and same with North America. The hedgehog was also introduced into Scotland. Australia has no hedgehogs.
> The European countries have hedgehogs all throughout the countries. They used to be a main source of food for people.
> They are widely sold in pet stores and bred for pets. In the UK, hedgehogs are not legal pets and are considered endangered. In Canada and the US there are some places where hedgehogs are banned from being kept as pets, and other places require one to have a special licence to have them.
> The hedgehog has a natural immunity to snake venom. *The thing that hedgehogs pass on readily to humans is a skin fungus/ringworm to those who handle them.*
> They typically can live 2-15 years, depending on the species. They are born with a membrane covering their skin and once the mother has cleaned her babies, the baby quills start to emerge. When the baby quills are shed and replaced with the adult quills, it is a process called "quilling". The hedgehog quills do not have barbs on them like the porcupines do. When attacked or under threat, the hedgehog prefers to flee from the source of the attack. As a last resort, they can roll into a ball. Sometimes they will also instantly shed some of their quills for the intruder but they don't "throw" their quills which is a myth. Zoe


Ok, now you frightened me - does this mean that if I get one for a pet he/she can pass some skin disease to David or me? (I'm not counting Stefan here, he's not much into touching animals anyhow). Is that preventable? How?


----------



## 5mmdpns

HandyFamily said:


> Ok, now you frightened me - does this mean that if I get one for a pet he/she can pass some skin disease to David or me? (I'm not counting Stefan here, he's not much into touching animals anyhow). Is that preventable? How?


My understanding is it is the wild hedgehogs that carry this. The wild ones which have been bred for pets do not. The fungus/ringworm is only something that is passed on through physical contact. Any pet of any type can potentially carry this fungus/ringworm infection. Rarely do pets ever give it to their owners. There are also medications that are used to combat this and can be gotten from the veterinarian. 
If you are looking for a pet for a little kid of 6 years old, perhaps a more cuddley pet would be more appropriate? guinea pigs make nice pets and are kept in cages but they cuddle, something that a child would take delight in. Zoe


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a drizzly Surrey, Mr P has just brought me a cup of coffee so I am still in bed and in no rush to get up.
> 
> Happy Sunday to everyone
> 
> Photos for today....


Why is it called a wendyhouse?


----------



## 5mmdpns

cmaliza said:


> Why is it called a wendyhouse?


A Wendy house or playhouse is a small house for children, large enough for one or more children to enter. Size and structure can vary from a plastic kit to something resembling a real house in a child's size. Usually there is one room, a doorway with a window on either side, and little or no furniture other than that which the children improvise.

The original Wendy house was built for Wendy Darling in J. M. Barrie's play, Peter Pan, or The Boy Who Wouldn't Grow Up. Wendy was shot by the Lost Boy Tootles after arriving in Neverland, so Peter Pan and the Lost Boys built a small house around her where she had fallen. So that is the Wendy house.
Here are lots of pictures for Wendy houses. http://www.google.ca/search?q=wendy+house&rlz=1T4SAVJ_enCA515CA515&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=dgoJUsXvMeTm2QWyi4DQCw&ved=0CDsQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=676
Zoe


----------



## Grannypeg

With Shirley's Thread Paintings of Eagles and songs about Eagles, when my brother passed away, this one was sung at his funeral. It was his favourite and it is so beautiful it makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up every time I hear it.

On Eagles Wings -


----------



## gottastch

Happy Monday! I have been working on the free double knitting scarf pattern shown on Ravelry, with my new-found skills learned in the double knitting workshop (#34)...wow, what fun. Like I don't have anything else to do - lol. I don't know if I will finish the scarf or not but I at least wanted to see if I could do the invisible cast-on and the edge stitches. It might be one of those things that I just keep on the needles (like a dishcloth) and I will work on it between other things  

I almost have the Vikings sweater done for dear niece's baby, due at the beginning of October. I figured out how to make the pattern work better for me and just have the second sleeve to do and I'm done - woo hoo. I will go on the hunt for buttons, for the shoulder button band, tomorrow, after my chiropractor appointment. Man, I can't believe how fast a month goes by...seems like I just went for an adjustment and here I go again tomorrow already!!!

Hope you all are having a happy stitching day!!!


----------



## HandyFamily

5mmdpns said:


> My understanding is it is the wild hedgehogs that carry this. The wild ones which have been bred for pets do not. The fungus/ringworm is only something that is passed on through physical contact. Any pet of any type can potentially carry this fungus/ringworm infection. Rarely do pets ever give it to their owners. There are also medications that are used to combat this and can be gotten from the veterinarian.
> If you are looking for a pet for a little kid of 6 years old, perhaps a more cuddley pet would be more appropriate? guinea pigs make nice pets and are kept in cages but they cuddle, something that a child would take delight in. Zoe


Aaam, I don't think I like the idea of having anything caged... I wasn't planning on keeping the hedgehog in cage either - they are supposed to learn not to leave droppings or urine anywhere except where they are supposed to? At least I read so... I hope they do! It said they were like cats in that respect... so if he/she has his/her own little place - for sleeping and comfort - but a one where he/she can get out and in to whenever she/he wants, we should be ok? Haha, what I would probably like to have around the most is a tortuous - but I don't think it's legal to have one here, and I'm not much interested in having water turtles. I think we'll get along with the hedgehog fine... plus, I like the idea that they are nocturnal. Oh, and probably keep the house insect-free... ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I have caught up! Of course, by the time I write this, I'll be a little bit behind again.
> 
> Reading all this is so interesting to me. Lots of things going on for everybody! I'm down to one daughter at home and one dog downstairs, one cat who refuses to stay in. That is as small as our population has been in 23 years.
> 
> My upcoming goal is to lose weight. I'm still waiting for the brace that will make it possible to go for walks. Until then, I'm grounded. Over the weekend I introduced Maddie to The Vicar of Dibley. Nonononononoyes! I hope somebody gets that . . .
> 
> Happy Monday, everybody!


SHE was brilliant! can't recall the name of the character who used to utter your quote, but very well acted!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Mine is neither curly nor straight, just an odd wave & kink to it here and there, but it is thick. Used to be much darker, but it's a well known fact that the older you get, the blonder you get! :roll: :lol:


I am now snow white!


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> I'm not sure what they are in America... Here the little ones are free from the 24th of May till the 15th of September, the ones in middle school - from the 1st of Jun till the 15th of September and in high-school - from the 1st of July till the 14th of September.
> 
> Never, ever was I bored in the summer...
> The best times of my life...
> Of anyone's life, I suppose...


wow- that is a LONG break we are lucky if the kids get a week or so before Christmas and back in Late January/early February, for most the year now is 4 semesters.


----------



## pammie1234

HandyFamily said:


> For some reason I always want to hug them... hedgehogs, that is... I think my son needs a pet - and I was really considering a hedgehog... not that I know much about them - about how they should be looked after, that is - and... it's probably not a good idea to have as a pet a type of animal that should only be wild - I mean, it's not a dog or a cat or something like that...


My nephew found a hedgehog when he was working for the city mowing the highway. Someone had obviously put him out because they are not in the wild in Texas. He brought it home, but his mom, my sis, really didn't want it. So, Aunt Pam took him in. We named him Spike. I have to say that he was a pretty dull pet. Being nocturnal, we never saw him. He kept hiding during the day. He wasn't lovable either! But he was an interesting pet to have. Even though there was not the same feeling for him that we had for our dogs and cats, we were sad when he died.


----------



## purl2diva

wannabear said:


> I have caught up! Of course, by the time I write this, I'll be a little bit behind
> 
> My upcoming goal is to lose weight. I'm still waiting for the brace that will make it possible to go for walks. Until then, I'm grounded. Over the weekend I introduced Maddie to The Vicar of Dibley. Nonononononoyes! I hope somebody gets that . . .
> 
> Happy Monday, everybody!


Love the Vicar, especially the Christmas episodes.


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Oh, Julie, that looks simply delicious!!!!!!!!


I have got the balance of the flours working quite well, if I say so myself!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> I have another photo someplace in my stuff of me in a little Indian costume (before it was considered not politically correct)...had the headband with one feather and even a little drum. My brother used to play drums in the high school band and in the Knights of Columbus Drum & Bugle Corp. We'd go to parades to watch him and I guess I had to wear my little outfit and when my brother would march by (he was always on the end), I would go march next to him down the street until my parents would call me back. I bet he could have just croaked - lol. We are 14 years apart so I'm sure he thought he was going to be an only child and then I came along


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That must have been quite a shock for him- there is seven years between my two GK's, but Gen is a good big sister.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> well - I am back and the yard is not done. bah!
> 
> sam, i just called about my riding mower, the guy says he is covered up and will call back with an estimate this afternoon.
> :? rats... we have a dry day and i wanted to see what mowing i could do here and then go a couple blocks down to mow at the church. just not gonna do it with the push mower either, its really looking like a hay field around here. still more rain in forcast.
> i need to talk to sis in nashville, tn. they have major flooding going on there, i don't know if its close to their house, they sort of are up on a hill area, although back a few yrs when it flooded so bad at the opry mills mall and the conservatory, and not far from their home, as the crow flies, they escaped damage, if you don't count the mud that washed into their pool, since then they have rectified that situation, and only had to come home from a different route, as the other was under water.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> Why is it called a wendyhouse?


from JM Barrie's play- with 'Peter Pan and Wendy'. (and Tinker bell- who was always my favourite) Was Wendy the dog? can't remember and I googled only briefly.
should have checked for Zoe's answer first, groan...


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> from JM Barrie's play- with 'Peter Pan and Wendy'. (and Tinker bell- who was always my favourite) Was Wendy the dog? can't remember and I googled only briefly.


Wendy is the daughter who went off with Peter Pan. Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> from JM Barrie's play- with 'Peter Pan and Wendy'. (and Tinker bell- who was always my favourite) Was Wendy the dog? can't remember and I googled only briefly.
> should have checked for Zoe's answer first, groan...


The dogs name was Nana.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. The service for my neighbour this morning was lovely. My DD came with us and met up with a lot of old school friends as she is the same age as my neighbours son and they grew up together. Neighbour grandkids came in to play once they got back here.
Now having a huge bowl of ice cream.
Now off to do catch up. :thumbup:


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> wow- that is a LONG break we are lucky if the kids get a week or so before Christmas and back in Late January/early February, for most the year now is 4 semesters.


Oh, the other breaks are small - like a week around New Year, from Christmas till New Year or so, and a week somewhere in the spring... that's all - but in the summer the re is a Long Break - one that really makes a difference... something to live for!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> The dogs name was Nana.


thanks!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns

HandyFamily said:


> Aaam, I don't think I like the idea of having anything caged... I wasn't planning on keeping the hedgehog in cage either - they are supposed to learn not to leave droppings or urine anywhere except where they are supposed to? At least I read so... I hope they do! It said they were like cats in that respect... so if he/she has his/her own little place - for sleeping and comfort - but a one where he/she can get out and in to whenever she/he wants, we should be ok? Haha, what I would probably like to have around the most is a tortuous - but I don't think it's legal to have one here, and I'm not much interested in having water turtles. I think we'll get along with the hedgehog fine... plus, I like the idea that they are nocturnal. Oh, and probably keep the house insect-free... ;-)


Here is a good site about having a hedgehog as a pet. They do need to be caged with the cage being at least 4ft square. Not all hedgehogs can be potty trained. The pet hedgehog likes to eat dry cat food and it has all the requirements nutritionally that it needs. 
http://hedgehogclub.com/care.html
Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. The service for my neighbour this morning was lovely. My DD came with us and met up with a lot of old school friends as she is the same age as my neighbours son and they grew up together. Neighbour grandkids came in to play once they got back here.
> Now having a huge bowl of ice cream.
> Now off to do catch up. :thumbup:


Enjoy! My SIL in Gt Missenden was commenting how nice it has been to have a real summer this year!
I am sure all children would love to play in your garden...
And great that it was a celebration of his life.


----------



## HandyFamily

pammie1234 said:


> My nephew found a hedgehog when he was working for the city mowing the highway. Someone had obviously put him out because they are not in the wild in Texas. He brought it home, but his mom, my sis, really didn't want it. So, Aunt Pam took him in. We named him Spike. I have to say that he was a pretty dull pet. Being nocturnal, we never saw him. He kept hiding during the day. He wasn't lovable either! But he was an interesting pet to have. Even though there was not the same feeling for him that we had for our dogs and cats, we were sad when he died.


David is very... reserved with animals - of any kind. So unlike me! At his age I was all over anything that moved, trying to touch, hug and, mostly, bother him/her - being it a wild animal or someone's pet, it didn't make much difference to me back than. Can't figure out why, but he never wants to touch any animal - not even the ones that walk around with people, not even small ones - baby like, not even the ones I play with... So I think that a pet that naturally tends to keep his/her distance and is somewhat independent and only comes on his/her own terms or timing would be a good choice for him. Haha, sometimes it feels like his dad implanted a cloning in me, he (Stefan) loves animals, but only from a distance. And I am so the opposite!


----------



## 5mmdpns

HandyFamily said:


> Oh, the other breaks are small - like a week around New Year, from Christmas till New Year or so, and a week somewhere in the spring... that's all - but in the summer the re is a Long Break - one that really makes a difference... something to live for!


Schools in Canada, particularly Ontario: two months off in the summer (July and August), two weeks off at Christmas until after New Years, one week off in the spring (Spring Break is the week that March 15th falls in), statuary holidays and provincial holidays off. These dates are not set in stone and can have a leeway of several days as to when the holiday begins/ends. There is a set number of teaching days that the school has to have in the year and in Ontario it is 194. The school year is September 1 to June 30. Everything else works around that and sometimes the school year for a particular school district will start the last Monday in August and the school year end will be middle of June. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

A weather front disappearing to the east of Kaikoura...


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Enjoy! My SIL in Gt Missenden was commenting how nice it has been to have a real summer this year!
> I am sure all children would love to play in your garden...
> And great that it was a celebration of his life.


Hi Julie, I've been to Great MIssenden, not too far from here. xx


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Jerry Brown Delta Flight 15... (true story)
> 
> I imagine most of you have heard about this but it sometimes helps to reaffirm our closeness.


Thanks, Shirley....we do need some of these reminders at times. Brought tears to my eyes.
Carol IL/OH)


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Feel free to 'dump', we're here to listen. As for the hair, couldn't you get it cut short? Mine's short because I am so useless at doing anything with it and this way I just wash it and leave it.


Love photo of you and your Mum.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend, coffee is a bit late as I am being lazy this morning.
> 
> Is it really Monday?


Cool coffe Caren and I want that kitty!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> You just can't stop there are many that have learned so much from your postings. Then think about how many friends you have made and the joy your pictures bring to others. You have a lot to offer dear lady and are an inspiration to many of us. In my opinion any ways.


Thanks Caren. Mr P thnks I talk a load of rubbish most of the time!


----------



## HandyFamily

5mmdpns said:


> Here is a good site about having a hedgehog as a pet. They do need to be caged with the cage being at least 4ft square. Not all hedgehogs can be potty trained. The pet hedgehog likes to eat dry cat food and it has all the requirements nutritionally that it needs.
> http://hedgehogclub.com/care.html
> Zoe


Thank you, Zoe!!!

Everything but the caging works for me, why should he/she be confined?.. If I don't mind him exploring around the apartment whenever he/she feels like it, and he/she has a special place to hide - whenever he/she wants to... why should I close him/her up, I don't get it... I really don't feel right about confining an animal in a place this small - that is, my apartment is small enough compare to the natural hedgehog territory... I don't want to inprison (misspelled?..) him/her...


----------



## jknappva

gottastch said:


> Happy Monday! I have been working on the free double knitting scarf pattern shown on Ravelry, with my new-found skills learned in the double knitting workshop (#34)...wow, what fun. Like I don't have anything else to do - lol. I don't know if I will finish the scarf or not but I at least wanted to see if I could do the invisible cast-on and the edge stitches. It might be one of those things that I just keep on the needles (like a dishcloth) and I will work on it between other things
> 
> I almost have the Vikings sweater done for dear niece's baby, due at the beginning of October. I figured out how to make the pattern work better for me and just have the second sleeve to do and I'm done - woo hoo. I will go on the hunt for buttons, for the shoulder button band, tomorrow, after my chiropractor appointment. Man, I can't believe how fast a month goes by...seems like I just went for an adjustment and here I go again tomorrow already!!!
> 
> Hope you all are having a happy stitching day!!!


That looks so neat! Looks like you're doing a great job....your pattern and stitches are so even.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A weather front disappearing to the east of Kaikoura...


Love this cloud picture...thanks, Julie.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Have a question for all of you, sisters and brothers! I have a couple pairs of hunting socks that a friend of my daughter asked if I could possibly mend. They were made for her husband by his grandmother many years ago. And he loves them. I really hope one or many of you (LOL!) have some suggestions for doing this since I've never done it before. He fishes and hunts and when he found out I liked fish and venison, they were generous with offering me some of each. Hope there's an easy way to do it but there's probably not. I found a way to do it online but it looks time consuming and I really sound lazy, don't I? Any suggestions appreciated!
Guess I should be glad to have a chance to challenge myself...ROFL!! But I'm NOT!
JuneK


----------



## gottastch

jknappva said:


> Have a question for all of you, sisters and brothers! I have a couple pairs of hunting socks that a friend of my daughter asked if I could possibly mend. They were made for her husband by his grandmother many years ago. And he loves them. I really hope one or many of you (LOL!) have some suggestions for doing this since I've never done it before. He fishes and hunts and when he found out I liked fish and venison, they were generous with offering me some of each. Hope there's an easy way to do it but there's probably not. I found a way to do it online but it looks time consuming and I really sound lazy, don't I? Any suggestions appreciated!
> Guess I should be glad to have a chance to challenge myself...ROFL!! But I'm NOT!
> JuneK


Post a photo, June, if you can, so we can all see what the damages are and then offer suggestions to help


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, I've been to Great MIssenden, not too far from here. xx


I have not been there, when I visited Britain in 2011, my BIL had only just died (a cancer) and it did not feel appropriate to descend on Pam at that point- we did meet up in York in the late September, just before I came home.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Love this cloud picture...thanks, Julie.
> JuneK


 :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

HandyFamily said:


> Thank you, Zoe!!!
> 
> Everything but the caging works for me, why should he/she be confined?.. If I don't mind him exploring around the apartment whenever he/she feels like it, and he/she has a special place to hide - whenever he/she wants to... why should I close him/her up, I don't get it... I really don't feel right about confining an animal in a place this small - that is, my apartment is small enough compare to the natural hedgehog territory... I don't want to inprison (misspelled?..) him/her...


This site should answer the question. Also realize that the pet hedgehog is NOT a wild animal. These ones have been bred for many years to be domestic pets. The hedgehog is nocturnal and would not make a good pet for a child who would want to play with it when the hedgehog sleeps. Zoe 
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/10-general-questions/16579-can-hedgehog-run-freely-around-hedgie-proof-house.html


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Sunday afternoon in sunny MN. Went to a little cafe for breakfast, then a bit of.shopping at a grocery store for some veggies to snack on during the long drive tomorrow. Found some miso soup packets to try and some fresh pineapple salsa to eat with some gluten free crackers.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


Kathy....if you are still around Minneapolis/St. Paul, my friend has a bakery called BARS...I don't know the address, but I believe it is in St. Paul. It can be googled. They have great coffee and GREAT bars and snacky things to eat. She is a fabulous cook! Her name is Sandi. Also.....she and her daughter (who co-owns Bars with her) are wonderful knitters!
Stop by if you are around. Tell her Carol sent you!
Carol (IL/OH)

It is Bars Bakery, 612 Selby Ave, St. Paul, MN


----------



## gottastch

cmaliza said:


> Kathy....if you are still around Minneapolis/St. Paul, my friend has a bakery called BARS...I don't know the address, but I believe it is in St. Paul. It can be googled. They have great coffee and GREAT bars and snacky things to eat. She is a fabulous cook! Her name is Sandi. Also.....she and her daughter (who co-owns Bars with her) are wonderful knitters!
> Stop by if you are around. Tell her Carol sent you!
> Carol (IL/OH)


I will do that, Carol...thanks for the tip. I have a girlfriend in Mendota Heights that knows St. Paul really well and would love to go on a coffee/sweets finding adventure with me


----------



## 5mmdpns

jknappva said:


> Have a question for all of you, sisters and brothers! I have a couple pairs of hunting socks that a friend of my daughter asked if I could possibly mend. They were made for her husband by his grandmother many years ago. And he loves them. I really hope one or many of you (LOL!) have some suggestions for doing this since I've never done it before. He fishes and hunts and when he found out I liked fish and venison, they were generous with offering me some of each. Hope there's an easy way to do it but there's probably not. I found a way to do it online but it looks time consuming and I really sound lazy, don't I? Any suggestions appreciated!
> Guess I should be glad to have a chance to challenge myself...ROFL!! But I'm NOT!
> JuneK


Depends on what needs mending. If the heels are wearing out, then you need to unravel the heel and reknit the heel. If the toes are worn out or the soles, you just need to unravel from the toes back to the place where it is not worn out and reknit the foot. If toes, sole, heels are worn out, then you will unravel the entire foot to above where the heel starts and reknit the entire foot but not the leg and cuff. Also it makes a difference if the sock has been knit from the cuff down or from the toes up. A sock knit from the toes up is much harder and near impossible to unravel the foot (or any part of it) and then pick up the stitches and knit it again. Zoe


----------



## Pontuf

Puplover

So glad you had a fabulous trip!!!!!!

XO
Pontuf



Pup lover said:


> I'm baaaack!!! We had a eonderful weekend, lots of talking, food and being with friends! Catching up on the end of last week.
> 
> I also chop dates and put those in my oatmeal for sweetness.
> 
> I have taken various cholesterol meds cant tolerate ones ive tried, both parents have problems tolerating them. Dad hot to the point couldnt even lift arms to turn a door knob before dr figured out what was wrong. Mine is not super high, need to get good number higher though.
> 
> Gagesmom so sorry about your fur baby and your home, neither is easy. Prayers that all is as easy and smooth as possible for you.
> 
> Sooo much to catch up on, still a lot to go through for the garage sale. Dad brought up a bunch of stuff that they didnt sell to see if any of us wanted any of it and to add to my sale. Take mom to consult with oral surgeon tomorrow, colonoscopy a week from tomorrow, same day DH starts school. Missed the dogs glad to be home. Will catch up on this week tomorrow, no knitting done all weekend maybe tomorrow while waiting to see dr.
> 
> Prayers and hugs


----------



## Pontuf

AZ Sticks

I LOVE your outdoor sink. Your DH did a GREAT job.
Showed it to my DH and told him I want one too!

XO
Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> A quick pop in on Sunday morning - Hope everyone is doing well. A big thanks to Pontuf for an email with a lovely lace wine bottle cozy pattern and a delightful lace bookmark pattern to add to my Christmas gift list items - I really want to start some of these goodies to have for last minute presents when the silly season gets under way!!! ttyl luv-AZ


----------



## HandyFamily

5mmdpns said:


> Schools in Canada, particularly Ontario: two months off in the summer (July and August), two weeks off at Christmas until after New Years, one week off in the spring (Spring Break is the week that March 15th falls in), statuary holidays and provincial holidays off. These dates are not set in stone and can have a leeway of several days as to when the holiday begins/ends. There is a set number of teaching days that the school has to have in the year and in Ontario it is 194. The school year is September 1 to June 30. Everything else works around that and sometimes the school year for a particular school district will start the last Monday in August and the school year end will be middle of June. Zoe


Hm, it's not ALL that different... 15 days maybe - but that's just two weeks, and not always, for all schools... and many times the winter vacation here is less than 2 weeks. Looks like it's just a bit more in the summer...


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is lovely gottastch.


gottastch said:


> Happy Monday! I have been working on the free double knitting scarf pattern shown on Ravelry, with my new-found skills learned in the double knitting workshop (


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> A weather front disappearing to the east of Kaikoura...


Wow, this is SOOO beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> Wow, this is SOOO beautiful!


It is a very lovely part of the world! My daughter goes there with her family, occasionally.


----------



## HandyFamily

jknappva said:


> Have a question for all of you, sisters and brothers! I have a couple pairs of hunting socks that a friend of my daughter asked if I could possibly mend. They were made for her husband by his grandmother many years ago. And he loves them. I really hope one or many of you (LOL!) have some suggestions for doing this since I've never done it before. He fishes and hunts and when he found out I liked fish and venison, they were generous with offering me some of each. Hope there's an easy way to do it but there's probably not. I found a way to do it online but it looks time consuming and I really sound lazy, don't I? Any suggestions appreciated!
> Guess I should be glad to have a chance to challenge myself...ROFL!! But I'm NOT!
> JuneK


The easiest and fastest way would be, I think, with a sewing machine - if you can sew and have one... just going back and forth, real dense like, and than the same at 60 degrees, and than change the angle again...


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Caren. Mr P thnks I talk a load of rubbish most of the time!


I know a lot of men that say that about their wives, that is because they are only half listening.


----------



## Tessadele

jknappva said:


> But the process begins very early on. We need to start lettin g them do things for themselves froma very age and take the consequences- but small things at first and gradually increase them as they mature.


Years ago, I read somewhere--have no idea where-- that a parent's whole job was to prepare their child to be self-sufficient and do for themselves.
JuneK[/quote]

When my children were teenagers & I made them do things they didn't want to I used to say " I'm just making sure whatever you meet in life you"ll be able to cope with as it will never be more difficult than living with me"
They did see the funny side, eventually. When they were grown up the younger one was moaning abut something I had done & the older one told her "whatever Mum did she did it for the best for us" so i suppose I'm forgiven for being a hard taskmaster.

Tessa


----------



## HandyFamily

5mmdpns said:


> This site should answer the question. Also realize that the pet hedgehog is NOT a wild animal. These ones have been bred for many years to be domestic pets. The hedgehog is nocturnal and would not make a good pet for a child who would want to play with it when the hedgehog sleeps. Zoe
> http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/10-general-questions/16579-can-hedgehog-run-freely-around-hedgie-proof-house.html


A, yea. Thanks.  No good... When I read they are clean like cats, I asumed they are clean like cats - you know, wouldn't pee or poop anywhere but in the box...


----------



## HandyFamily

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very lovely part of the world! My daughter goes there with her family, occasionally.


I wonder how they convince themselves to leave at the end...


----------



## Tessadele

Lurker 2 said:


> Out here the hedgehog carries all sorts of nasties and diseases- they would be sadly unwise to hug- and not just because of the prickles. Usually seen flattened on the roads- can't help their numbers much. They would be an introduced species though!


My DGD, Hubby & GGD have been staying here for the last for the last three weeks because their cat brought a hedgehog home & infested the house with fleas. The council couldn't come for a week, then the carpets had to be left for 2 weeks before hoovering.
Now I need 3weeks to recover, Lol.


----------



## nittergma

Aww! We have some cats like that some don't ever grow up and I'm glad!


doogie said:


> I only wish! Nah. Darwin and Lulu are both now 4 years old, but they have never quite grown out of the kitten stage of getting into trouble.  They will always be my kittens. lol. Especially when yarn is involved.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> I am good martina - got the grass all mowed - which makes me happy - had a good dinner and am now visiting with everyone. how are you?
> 
> sam


well, even if the lawn mower gets home tonight, we are in the midst of a down pour, i did put some rain water i caught on some stuff on the porch (free water :XD i stayed out long enough to put out all my rubber mulch, i had bought 8 bags to cover an area, that has many maple tree roots to the top of ground and i am trying to do away with weed eating, so i layer deep with news paper and began buying a bag of mulch a wk as its over $5 a bag. so finally i moved everything out i had holding the paper down and dumped it all, ahhhh just enough, i need a couple bags of p gravel and a bag of stone, to put in an area we need to step into as we come in the front gate. i have about 7-8 pots of different assortments of sedum i wanted all in that area. so that got done, before the rain. but the yard still looks so crummy. and don't even get me started about the ditch row. what a deep mess. i am leaving that one to bj. 
speaking of which its time i go after him at the hospital, i needed the car today, as it was tai chi day and i cleaned at the church. our tai chi teacher was back today, she has been gone most of the summer, to a daughter who had a baby, so she has really had her hands full. but that being said, she put us through the ringers. we had 3 newbies come, one older gentleman, left after a while, i think he couldn't stand long, but we have several who do it sitting. anyway, she called us the old timers and yeah, she included me in that... i am better than i was when i started but still got a ways to go. val (teacher) is tough and picky. ok, see a break in the hard rain. later... i am sorta lurking. and cooking something......sorta made it up. hmmmmmm :|


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I know a lot of men that say that about their wives, that is because they are only half listening.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

HandyFamily said:


> I wonder how they convince themselves to leave at the end...


ah well, Bronwen loves her little home- so is always happy to return!


----------



## Lurker 2

Tessadele said:


> My DGD, Hubby & GGD have been staying here for the last for the last three weeks because their cat brought a hedgehog home & infested the house with fleas. The council couldn't come for a week, then the carpets had to be left for 2 weeks before hoovering.
> Now I need 3weeks to recover, Lol.


Oh my goodness- it is horrible when fleas get a hold- one summer I recall them being very bad here- I had to flea bomb the whole house!


----------



## cmaliza

[quote=Gweniepooh

For those who were at the KAP, I've been waiting for a few more photos to be sent to me before burning the discs. Don't think I've forgotten; just haven't received from everyone that said they were sending photos. 



  sorry....I get so tied up trying to catch up I forget everything else! I'll try to send some photos in a bit. I posted most of mine....can you retrieve them from there?
Remember, I was not able to get me e-mails through to you. I'll try again.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

If admin reads this they may get their nose out of joint and cut me off but I thought you should be warned. 

Upon signing on to KP just now after some time away, 
I was informed that I had been randomly chosen to do a short KP survey. Unless you are prepared to give away private info, do not do this survey.

Below is the body of an e-mail I sent to admin.

The random survey is a scam to collect personal addresses and phone numbers plus credit card info. As admin, you should have the common good manners to let KPers know this up front not let them find out after the first information has been filled in and they are presented with shipping charges and a request for credit card info.


By the by, I am still here just not feeling well. Trip to London to the Doctor tomorrow. Hopefully ,I'll know more then.

Thinking of you all and thank you for the birthday and health wishes

Trisha


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> A Wendy house or playhouse is a small house for children, large enough for one or more children to enter. Size and structure can vary from a plastic kit to something resembling a real house in a child's size. Usually there is one room, a doorway with a window on either side, and little or no furniture other than that which the children improvise.
> 
> The original Wendy house was built for Wendy Darling in J. M. Barrie's play, Peter Pan, or The Boy Who Wouldn't Grow Up. Wendy was shot by the Lost Boy Tootles after arriving in Neverland, so Peter Pan and the Lost Boys built a small house around her where she had fallen. So that is the Wendy house.
> Here are lots of pictures for Wendy houses. http://www.google.ca/search?q=wendy+house&rlz=1T4SAVJ_enCA515CA515&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=dgoJUsXvMeTm2QWyi4DQCw&ved=0CDsQsAQ&biw=1600&bih=676
> Zoe


Thanks, Zoe. That sure is a long list of pictures of Wendy Houses. Another tidbit tucked into a corner of my brain!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## 5mmdpns

HandyFamily said:


> A, yea. Thanks.  No good... When I read they are clean like cats, I asumed they are clean like cats - you know, wouldn't pee or poop anywhere but in the box...


Yah, I hear you. What is meant when they say they are clean like cats, they are constantly grooming themselves and keeping themselves clean. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

cmaliza said:


> Thanks, Zoe. That sure is a long list of pictures of Wendy Houses. Another tidbit tucked into a corner of my brain!
> Carol (IL/OH)


lol, sometimes it seems like my brain cells are only loaded with small lil teeny tiny tid bits! Now thinking does require a couple of tid bits getting together and making sense! lol, Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Have a question for all of you, sisters and brothers! I have a couple pairs of hunting socks that a friend of my daughter asked if I could possibly mend. They were made for her husband by his grandmother many years ago. And he loves them. I really hope one or many of you (LOL!) have some suggestions for doing this since I've never done it before. He fishes and hunts and when he found out I liked fish and venison, they were generous with offering me some of each. Hope there's an easy way to do it but there's probably not. I found a way to do it online but it looks time consuming and I really sound lazy, don't I? Any suggestions appreciated!
> Guess I should be glad to have a chance to challenge myself...ROFL!! But I'm NOT!
> JuneK


 I used to darn my Dad's socks and I loved doing it.
Do you have a darning mushroom? You need that to keep the shape of the sock, then work long parallel threads across the sock, turn 90 dregrees and then weave in and out of the threads. Yes it is time consuming, just wish I could do it for you.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I know a lot of men that say that about their wives, that is because they are only half listening.


Ain't that the truth! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> from JM Barrie's play- with 'Peter Pan and Wendy'. (and Tinker bell- who was always my favourite) Was Wendy the dog? can't remember and I googled only briefly.
> should have checked for Zoe's answer first, groan...


Thank you Julie.....my dog growing up was named Wendy...was Wendy's dog named Nana?   
Carol (IL/OH)

Wait! Wait! My grandmother's name was Nana! :-D :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Ain't that the truth! :lol:


Deaf in one ear and cant hear out the other! lol


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> I used to darn my Dad's socks and I loved doing it.
> Do you have a darning mushroom? You need that to keep the shape of the sock, then work long parallel threads across the sock, turn 90 dregrees and then weave in and out of the threads. Yes it is time consuming, just wish I could do it for you.


In some knitting circles, the darning mushroom is also referred to as a knitting egg. A drinking glass would serve the same purpose. Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Deaf in one ear and cant hear out the other! lol


I think mine has selective hearing!


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> In some knitting circles, the darning mushroom is also referred to as a knitting egg. A drinking glass would serve the same purpose. Zoe


But I would spill my wine :roll:


----------



## Tessadele

HandyFamily said:


> As an "ex" smoker all I can say is... there is no such thing as an ex-smoker. Or ex-drinker, or drug-addict of any kind. There are only people who had temporally - and at great expense, all the time - had stopped using (whatever they used). And even when they are lucky and the temporally state lasts for the rest of the life, it is always temporally - and always one small step away from going back. And always having to fight the addiction, all the time. It gets easier with time, but... never goes away. And they say that nicotine is the least addictive (but I have my deep doubts in that respect...).


That is what my husband said, he was a smoker who wasn't smoking. He gave up when he caught chickenpox age 56. as he was too ill to smoke & I helped him keep off for 4 weeks. He never smoked another cigarette for the rest of his life, but it was agony to be near someone who was smoking & it was banned from the house for visitors.

Tessa


----------



## nittergma

That is inspiring! It's going to be a beautiful scarf!


gottastch said:


> Happy Monday! I have been working on the free double knitting scarf pattern shown on Ravelry, with my new-found skills learned in the double knitting workshop (#34)...wow, what fun. Like I don't have anything else to do - lol. I don't know if I will finish the scarf or not but I at least wanted to see if I could do the invisible cast-on and the edge stitches. It might be one of those things that I just keep on the needles (like a dishcloth) and I will work on it between other things
> 
> I almost have the Vikings sweater done for dear niece's baby, due at the beginning of October. I figured out how to make the pattern work better for me and just have the second sleeve to do and I'm done - woo hoo. I will go on the hunt for buttons, for the shoulder button band, tomorrow, after my chiropractor appointment. Man, I can't believe how fast a month goes by...seems like I just went for an adjustment and here I go again tomorrow already!!!
> 
> Hope you all are having a happy stitching day!!!


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> I will do that, Carol...thanks for the tip. I have a girlfriend in Mendota Heights that knows St. Paul really well and would love to go on a coffee/sweets finding adventure with me


Maybe you or your friend knows the Swede Hollow Cafe? My friend was the original owner of that cafe. She sold it about 4-5 years ago, and I think it just be sold again. Sandi made great soups and sandwiches...it was on 7th (Ave?) near Mound Blvd...near, ummm...a college, can't remember the name of it.

Happy hunting with your friend. You won't be disappointed with Bars Bakery. :thumbup: 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> Depends on what needs mending. If the heels are wearing out, then you need to unravel the heel and reknit the heel. If the toes are worn out or the soles, you just need to unravel from the toes back to the place where it is not worn out and reknit the foot. If toes, sole, heels are worn out, then you will unravel the entire foot to above where the heel starts and reknit the entire foot but not the leg and cuff. Also it makes a difference if the sock has been knit from the cuff down or from the toes up. A sock knit from the toes up is much harder and near impossible to unravel the foot (or any part of it) and then pick up the stitches and knit it again. Zoe


I'm thinking.....knit the friend a new pair! :lol: :lol: 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> lol, sometimes it seems like my brain cells are only loaded with small lil teeny tiny tid bits! Now thinking does require a couple of tid bits getting together and making sense! lol, Zoe


The trick is to get them together! :lol: :lol: 
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

Well.....another day spent at the tea party..catching up!
Yesterday I reached the length I needed for my DD's new poncho....I'm going to do 3 more rows then bind off. This project has taken me SOOOO long. Partyly becasue the alpaca yarn was not well washed/cleaned and every few inches I had to stop and pull out bits of grass and such. :thumbdown: VEY tedious. BUT....it is SOO soft! Luckioy, I have enough left over for a scarf for the DS or DIL....or me? Who knows. Before that I need to finish my workshop projects! :?


----------



## PurpleFi

cmaliza said:


> Well.....another day spent at the tea party..catching up!
> Yesterday I reached the length I needed for my DD's new poncho....I'm going to do 3 more rows then bind off. This project has taken me SOOOO long. Partyly becasue the alpaca yarn was not well washed/cleaned and every few inches I had to stop and pull out bits of grass and such. :thumbdown: VEY tedious. BUT....it is SOO soft! Luckioy, I have enough left over for a scarf for the DS or DIL....or me? Who knows. Before that I need to finish my workshop projects! :?


The poncho is lovely, I have a shawl in alpaca, it's so warm. Hope your tomatoes comes through. Mine are doing very well this year.


----------



## gottastch

cmaliza said:


> Maybe you or your friend knows the Swede Hollow Cafe? My friend was the original owner of that cafe. She sold it about 4-5 years ago, and I think it just be sold again. Sandi made great soups and sandwiches...it was on 7th (Ave?) near Mound Blvd...near, ummm...a college, can't remember the name of it.
> 
> Happy hunting with your friend. You won't be disappointed with Bars Bakery. :thumbup:
> Carol (IL/OH)


Yes, yes, yes, my friend and I have been to Swede Hollow...such fun! A tiny place but people were lined up out the door. We ate lunch (and had a treat) on their little patio. I'm so glad they have another place for us to visit!!!


----------



## gottastch

cmaliza said:


> Well.....another day spent at the tea party..catching up!
> Yesterday I reached the length I needed for my DD's new poncho....I'm going to do 3 more rows then bind off. This project has taken me SOOOO long. Partyly becasue the alpaca yarn was not well washed/cleaned and every few inches I had to stop and pull out bits of grass and such. :thumbdown: VEY tedious. BUT....it is SOO soft! Luckioy, I have enough left over for a scarf for the DS or DIL....or me? Who knows. Before that I need to finish my workshop projects! :?


Lovely poncho!!!! DD better be thrilled


----------



## gottastch

I finally finished fiddling around with the free "Team Sweater" I found (I believe on Ravelry). I didn't like sewing all the pieces together so did it in the round and made a button hole band on the one shoulder for easy baby head access  Now just to find cute buttons...tomorrow


----------



## nittergma

Such a beautiful, lacy pattern !! I'm sure it's incredibly soft! I also love all the green in your tomato pictures and you're lucky to get a shot of that cat! Love it. cmaliza


cmaliza said:


> Well.....another day spent at the tea party..catching up!
> Yesterday I reached the length I needed for my DD's new poncho....I'm going to do 3 more rows then bind off. This project has taken me SOOOO long. Partyly becasue the alpaca yarn was not well washed/cleaned and every few inches I had to stop and pull out bits of grass and such. :thumbdown: VEY tedious. BUT....it is SOO soft! Luckioy, I have enough left over for a scarf for the DS or DIL....or me? Who knows. Before that I need to finish my workshop projects! :?


----------



## PurpleFi

gottastch said:


> I finally finished fiddling around with the free "Team Sweater" I found (I believe on Ravelry). I didn't like sewing all the pieces together so did it in the round and made a button hole band on the one shoulder for easy baby head access  Now just to find cute buttons...tomorrow


That is so cute.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That poncho looks wonderful! And your tomatoes are amazing...ours drowned.


cmaliza said:


> Well.....another day spent at the tea party..catching up!
> Yesterday I reached the length I needed for my DD's new poncho....I'm going to do 3 more rows then bind off. This project has taken me SOOOO long. Partyly becasue the alpaca yarn was not well washed/cleaned and every few inches I had to stop and pull out bits of grass and such. :thumbdown: VEY tedious. BUT....it is SOO soft! Luckioy, I have enough left over for a scarf for the DS or DIL....or me? Who knows. Before that I need to finish my workshop projects! :?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kathy love the team sweater. And you were just "playing around"....what wonderful play you delve into! Beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> When my children were teenagers & I made them do things they didn't want to I used to say " I'm just making sure whatever you meet in life you"ll be able to cope with as it will never be more difficult than living with me"
> They did see the funny side, eventually. When they were grown up the younger one was moaning abut something I had done & the older one told her "whatever Mum did she did it for the best for us" so i suppose I'm forgiven for being a hard taskmaster.
> 
> Tessa


I made my older ones take over the money for one month, they had to make sure the bills were paid, food was bought. I was a single mum, not a lot of money. I made sure we had family night with a rented movie and some kind of treat. They all have thanked me for it. They can manage their households pretty good most of the time.


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> I used to darn my Dad's socks and I loved doing it.
> Do you have a darning mushroom? You need that to keep the shape of the sock, then work long parallel threads across the sock, turn 90 dregrees and then weave in and out of the threads. Yes it is time consuming, just wish I could do it for you.


I use a lightbulb -- works just as well as a darning mushroom. I have done this for years, even on purchased socks.


----------



## KateB

HandyFamily said:


> Hm, it's not ALL that different... 15 days maybe - but that's just two weeks, and not always, for all schools... and many times the winter vacation here is less than 2 weeks. Looks like it's just a bit more in the summer...


In Scotland the schools stop at the end of June and go back about the middle of August. We have a week in the middle of October, 2 weeks at Christmas and 2 weeks at the beginning of April for Easter. Teachers work 195 days plus 5 in-service days (when the staff are in without the children).


----------



## Designer1234

Tessadele said:


> That is what my husband said, he was a smoker who wasn't smoking. He gave up when he caught chickenpox age 56. as he was too ill to smoke & I helped him keep off for 4 weeks. He never smoked another cigarette for the rest of his life, but it was agony to be near someone who was smoking & it was banned from the house for visitors.
> 
> Tessa


I agree with that completely! I quit smoking heavily in l959 and quit cold turkey then. in l989 ond of my kids got really
ill and was rushed to the hospital. When I came home from visiting her in ER the woman next door came over to spend some time with me -- she had a cigarette out on our "patio" in an ashtray. I was very upset and uptight with worry and without thinking about it I picked up her cigarette and took a deep 'drag' --that was 30 years after I quit. I nearly choked! it tasted terrible but it was instinctive. It was still normal for me to want to smoke after all those years. It sure did teach me a lesson -- I don't go near cigarettes- even though I hate the smell of the smoke and can't sleep in a smoke filled room because of my COPD. I know I can't take the first one!

I believe it is a very strong addiction -- I don't crave one and haven't for years but I know I could very easily start smoking again.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I used to darn my Dad's socks and I loved doing it.
> Do you have a darning mushroom? You need that to keep the shape of the sock, then work long parallel threads across the sock, turn 90 dregrees and then weave in and out of the threads. Yes it is time consuming, just wish I could do it for you.


You are the only other person that I know of that likes to darn socks. I used to darn my brothers all the time. I also darned socks for a friend of mine's husband as she didn't like to.


----------



## Tessadele

NanaCaren said:


> I made my older ones take over the money for one month, they had to make sure the bills were paid, food was bought. I was a single mum, not a lot of money. I made sure we had family night with a rented movie and some kind of treat. They all have thanked me for it. They can manage their households pretty good most of the time.


Whoever was home first had to start dinner. As soon as they were old enough they moved on from peeling spuds to deciding what we were having & cooking the whole thing.It gradually became more edible & very inventive at times!! They're both good cooks now so their husbands are grateful.

Tessa


----------



## KateB

gottastch said:


> I finally finished fiddling around with the free "Team Sweater" I found (I believe on Ravelry). I didn't like sewing all the pieces together so did it in the round and made a button hole band on the one shoulder for easy baby head access  Now just to find cute buttons...tomorrow


Great jumper, Kathy! :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele

NanaCaren said:


> You are the only other person that I know of that likes to darn socks. I used to darn my brothers all the time. I also darned socks for a friend of mine's husband as she didn't like to.


I love darning socks & with 5 brothers I had plenty of practice. I sometimes offer to darn Julian's but he'd sooner buy new ones, pity really.

Tessa


----------



## Designer1234

Tessadele said:


> That is what my husband said, he was a smoker who wasn't smoking. He gave up when he caught chickenpox age 56. as he was too ill to smoke & I helped him keep off for 4 weeks. He never smoked another cigarette for the rest of his life, but it was agony to be near someone who was smoking & it was banned from the house for visitors.
> 
> Tessa


I agree with that completely! I quit smoking heavily in l959 and quit cold turkey then. in l989 one of my kids got really
ill and was rushed to the hospital. When I came home from visiting her in ER and waiting for surgery on her all night -the woman next door came over the next day to spend some time with me -- she had a cigarette out on our "patio" in an ashtray. I needed a puff - I was very upset and uptight with worry and without thinking about it I picked up her cigarette and took a deep 'drag' --that was 30 years after I quit. I nearly choked! it tasted terrible but it was instinctive. It was still normal for me to want to smoke after all those years when I was stressed. Lesson learned.


----------



## Tessadele

KateB said:


> Great jumper, Kathy! :thumbup:


Yes, a great jumper for sure, Kathy. Very neat.

Tessa


----------



## HandyFamily

KateB said:


> In Scotland the schools stop at the end of June and go back about the middle of August. We have a week in the middle of October, 2 weeks at Christmas and 2 weeks at the beginning of April for Easter. Teachers work 195 days plus 5 in-service days (when the staff are in without the children).


We only have 2 vacations during the school year - in the winter and spring, over a week, but less than two weeks for New Year and a week in the spring. But a much longer summer vacation. So it's probably about the same overall, just differently distributed. Personally I do prefer it that way, when school is over, it really is over - for a long, long time, the whole summer... is free. And during the school year one doesn't feel really free anyways...


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> Whoever was home first had to start dinner. As soon as they were old enough they moved on from peeling spuds to deciding what we were having & cooking the whole thing.It gradually became more edible & very inventive at times!! They're both good cooks now so their husbands are grateful.
> 
> Tessa


That was pretty much how it worked with me. Most days I would start something in the crockpot. Elishia cooked Thanksgiving dinner turkey, stuffing, potatoes the works, at the age of 9 years. I made the gravy when I got home from work. All mine are very good cooks. Elishia is the only one of the four that picked someone that can cook. First thing Grant ever cooked was a chocolate cake, on his own. t started out as a cup of hot chocolate. I was out in the garden at the time.


----------



## dollyclaire

nittergma said:


> Love the coffee design and the kitten! Happy Monday too! Definitely a nice sight on MOnday.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

cmaliza, Your poncho is beautiful. I'm so envious of your perseverance, but it has been well rewarded.
kuddos

Trisha


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Depends on what needs mending.
> 
> Well, the heels are the only thing that have holes. I found a good tutorial online so I'll probably follow that. I don't think there's a quick, easier way to do it. And I really don't mind re-knitting the heels. But it's like most things...it's more fun to knit the whole sock rather than repair an already knit one!
> LOL!
> JUneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Tessadele said:


> I love darning socks & with 5 brothers I had plenty of practice. I sometimes offer to darn Julian's but he'd sooner buy new ones, pity really.
> 
> Tessa


I remember when mum showed me how to darn, I loved it right away. My brother and my dad always had socks to be darned. I still darn some of the grandsons socks, problem is I never see the socks after they go home. The ex was like that threw them out even after I'd darned them.


----------



## jknappva

HandyFamily said:


> The easiest and fastest way would be, I think, with a sewing machine - if you can sew and have one... just going back and forth, real dense like, and than the same at 60 degrees, and than change the angle again...


I don't think that would do a good job...sewing thread tends to cut yarn after a while. I'll just unravel to where I can pick up stitches and re-knit the heel.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> But I would spill my wine :roll:


ummm, you got to drink the wine first (or get Mr P to) and then I do believe it all becomes clear as to where you need to mend the sock! lol, did you not know that the glass is for your own protection -- to protect your fingers from being stabbed by the darning needle! lol, the socks would not mind if they were purple and the wine was a red wine....... Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks

thewren said:


> az - what does the blue angel shawl look like?
> 
> sam


Here is the link - it's the mystery kal from Craftsy that I am doing -
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-angel-shawl


----------



## 5mmdpns

jknappva said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on what needs mending.
> 
> Well, the heels are the only thing that have holes. I found a good tutorial online so I'll probably follow that. I don't think there's a quick, easier way to do it. And I really don't mind re-knitting the heels. But it's like most things...it's more fun to knit the whole sock rather than repair an already knit one!
> LOL!
> JUneK
> 
> 
> 
> Is it this tutorial? This one is a good one and my mother swears by it! (lol, I just frog and knit new socks!) Zoe
> http://www.lupinworks.com/knitting/heel/
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Here is the link - it's the mystery kal from Craftsy that I am doing -
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-angel-shawl


That is lovely.


----------



## Grannypeg

I quit smoking almost three years ago having been a heavy smoker for over 45 years. I quit cold turkey and most of the time not smoking doesn't bother me at all. BUT there are times where I really do crave a cigarette, particularly if I am stressed.



Designer1234 said:


> I agree with that completely! I quit smoking heavily in l959 and quit cold turkey then. in l989 ond of my kids got really
> ill and was rushed to the hospital. When I came home from visiting her in ER the woman next door came over to spend some time with me -- she had a cigarette out on our "patio" in an ashtray. I was very upset and uptight with worry and without thinking about it I picked up her cigarette and took a deep 'drag' --that was 30 years after I quit. I nearly choked! it tasted terrible but it was instinctive. It was still normal for me to want to smoke after all those years. It sure did teach me a lesson -- I don't go near cigarettes- even though I hate the smell of the smoke and can't sleep in a smoke filled room because of my COPD. I know I can't take the first one!
> 
> I believe it is a very strong addiction -- I don't crave one and haven't for years but I know I could very easily start smoking again.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Deaf in one ear and cant hear out the other! lol


OMIGOSH!!! That describes me to a 'T'. My daughter says in the last couple of years that talking to me is a real adventure! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Tessadele said:


> That is what my husband said, he was a smoker who wasn't smoking. He gave up when he caught chickenpox age 56. as he was too ill to smoke & I helped him keep off for 4 weeks. He never smoked another cigarette for the rest of his life, but it was agony to be near someone who was smoking & it was banned from the house for visitors.
> 
> Tessa


And I'm completely different. I quit smoking almost 30 yrs ago. And after a year or so, being around anyone smoking was just irritating. Couldn't stand the smell of the smoke. Or perhaps mine was just habit and not a true addiction.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

jknappva said:


> OMIGOSH!!! That describes me to a 'T'. My daughter says in the last couple of years that talking to me is a real adventure! LOL!
> JuneK


Would that be her adventure, your adventure, or a joint excursion? lol, Zoe


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> I'm thinking.....knit the friend a new pair! :lol: :lol:
> Carol (IL/OH)


Oh, she's already asked me if I would make a couple of pairs for her to give him for Christmas. She says he always guesses what he's getting and he'll never guess this. So I'll have plenty of sock knitting that I love to keep me busy!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> Well.....another day spent at the tea party..catching up!
> Yesterday I reached the length I needed for my DD's new poncho....I'm going to do 3 more rows then bind off. This project has taken me SOOOO long. Partyly becasue the alpaca yarn was not well washed/cleaned and every few inches I had to stop and pull out bits of grass and such. :thumbdown: VEY tedious. BUT....it is SOO soft! Luckioy, I have enough left over for a scarf for the DS or DIL....or me? Who knows. Before that I need to finish my workshop projects! :?


the visitor in your tomato patch looks like an alien from another planet...with those eyes just glowing!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Is it this tutorial? This one is a good one and my mother swears by it! (lol, I just frog and knit new socks!) Zoe
> http://www.lupinworks.com/knitting/heel/


Yes, that's the one. And I thank everyone for the suggestions. These hunting socks have sentimental value for the husband since they were knitted by his grandmother and, from what I understand, she's been dead for quite few years. So I'll knit new heels for them...and I'm almost certain they were knit top down (that's how I knit mine) so I should be able to unravel what's needed to pick up the stitches.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Would that be her adventure, your adventure, or a joint excursion? lol, Zoe


Well, it turns out to be a joint excursion when she repeats what she's said and then what I answered. Good thing we both have a sense of humor. Until someone donates me a hearing aid...life will continue to be an adventure for us!!
ROFL!!
JuneK


----------



## iamsam

I didn't know I was so talkative.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> You can also look directly under your avatar and see how many messages you have posted! Sam, you have posted 10016. Of course this does not include the messages you posted as Preston! Preston posted 1721! So that is 11737 messages you have posted as of my posting this message. Zoe


----------



## iamsam

well - I am here for the duration - finally. slept in - breakfast - get ready to go grocery shopping with Heidi and Bentley - home briefly - go to doctor - he said I would live until November when I have my next appointment - played five games of hearts before I finally won one. so that has been my day. I see you people have been a bit talkative today so without further todo - I will start catching up.

sam


----------



## Pontuf

"If only Clarence could reach the pedals......."


Shirley you may recognize the mountain in the background Pinnacle Peak in North Scottsdale.


----------



## iamsam

railyn - and we have been blessed by your presence. we are so glad you decided to join us for a cuppa. looking forward to see a lot of you this week.

sam



Railyn said:


> I have been reading the comments about departed loved ones and feel very emotional. My mother passed before I was married and all she wanted in life was to be a grandmother. I have four children who never knew their grandmother. When they were babies I missed the knitting that she never did for them. She loved to knit.
> I have been so blessed by the comments about strength, courage, etc. DH and I have been married 44 years and not all of them enjoyable and today I was made very aware of the fact that I had much to be thankful for and I really needed to quit feeling sorry for myself.
> I was encouraged my Lurker and made pizza for dinner using just what I had in the house. We enjoyed it. Actually I made double crust pizza. Had hamburger, onions, mushrooms,
> fresh tomato, green olives, etc. in it. The homemade crust was crisp and chewy, just the way I like it. I have no recipe, just used what was available.
> I am a relative newcomer to TP but I already feel like you are my friends. Great fun!


----------



## iamsam

you will love it darowil - I always use it and it really holds.

sam



darowil said:


> Shirley I have just tried the magic knot using the diagram you put in the workshop section. Decided thaat I wanted something with no threading through, ends that could be visible etc for the scarves as they are reversible and so can't hide anything on the back side. Seems to work- and I hate working out how to do knots so I was very proud of myself when I worked it out and seem to have it right! Well I won't know if it doesn't hold when washed etc after some wear which would be the real test. But relying on the assurance of so many others KPers who say it works. But it does hide well.


----------



## iamsam

very well stated darowil - I totally agree.

sam



darowil said:


> My understanding is that their is a physical addication for things like alchol, drugs and nicotine (and with some of these suddenly stopping them without medical backup can be life threatening).
> Whereas for food at least we don't have that physical dependence as well- but the dependence can be extremely hard to resist all the same.
> And it is the physical dependence that continues to cause problems for alcoholics etc for ever. An overweight person can have soem sugar for example without a long term impact in a way an alcoholic etc can't.
> While assuming I lose the weight I need to lose I will always need to watch what I eat I will able to eat rubbish sometimes. But with a physical dependence like Zoes she will never be able to have alcohol again. So really they have two parts to deal. The physical but also the mental/emotional one that other addications have.
> 
> Oh no here I go again! What has got into me today with my responses?


----------



## iamsam

beautiful butterfly pictures purplefi - lovely. wish I had some coming to my plants - have not seen a butterfly at all this summer.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey and happy Monday to everyone.
> Today is my neighbours memorial service and everyone will be wearing bright colours.
> 
> Butterfly photos for today....


----------



## iamsam

we love your posts - don't ever stop.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Ok so I am a gas bag at 21519!!!!!! I'd better shut up and go get ready to go out. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

we love pictures melyn - you can share as many as you want.

sam



melyn said:


> No Sam its a hedgehog lol The memorial was spectacular, there are no words to really describe it, apart from the fact it is white the carvings are awesome and there is no damage or gaffitti anywhere. I do have more pics if you are interested and some of the trenches and the menim gate where they play the last post every day at 8pm. We also saw loads of war cemetaries they are dottted about all over the place and beautifully kept, it makes you think and brings it home to u just how many of our lads sacrificed everything and sadly didnt come home, so many names and lives lost in both world wars, I pray there will never be another. lyn


----------



## iamsam

very funny melyn.

sam



melyn said:


> think t would prob had been molly as the little hedgehog is covered in prickles, and fleas groannn had to spray my room just in case he/she left any in my carpet lol mind you we used to have an english springer spaniel the was always bring in a hedgehog that lived in my garden, she was a trained gun dog so maybe thats how she knew how to pick him up. He eventualy disapeared think he prob got fed up with being brought in by the dog and then taken out by me lol


----------



## iamsam

I remember the squirrels at my uncle Elmer's - he would put corn out on a tree and they would come and eat. I always wanted one for a pet - not too smart. lol

Heidi and I were in Vancouver, bc - and were walking around at the zoo - the black squirrels actually crawled up my pant leg and let me pet them. I was a bit wary - I didn't want bitten - at least not in a strange city.

sam



darowil said:


> Sam a Red Squirrel and a hedgehog. The red squirells are very cute I used to love watching them- even if the nasty grey ones are trying to take over (mind yu they are nice to watch as well). Never saw a hedgehog though- despite David seeing one on our first or second morning we never saw one again.
> The squirell doesn't want to seen- he's clearly very shy- but I'm sure you know what a squirell looks like.


----------



## iamsam

great picture kate - looks like you were having a good time.

sam



KateB said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Feel free to 'dump', we're here to listen. As for the hair, couldn't you get it cut short? Mine's short because I am so useless at doing anything with it and this way I just wash it and leave it.


----------



## iamsam

I love the cat picture caren - too funny.

sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend, coffee is a bit late as I am being lazy this morning.
> 
> Is it really Monday?


----------



## iamsam

wonderful pictures june - I hope your sister never stops taking them. I didn't realize the ocean was so blue around the outer bank. a place I have always wanted to visit.

sam



jknappva said:


> She had the biggest smile on her face when I told her how much everyone appreciated her pictures....she loves to share them!
> Here are a few she took over the weekend.
> JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns

thewren said:


> I didn't know I was so talkative.
> 
> sam


But you are and we are NOT complaining one bit! We love to read what you have to say Sam!!! Besides, the group of sisters need male voices!!! Zoe


----------



## iamsam

he looks well loved.

sam



darowil said:


> They aren't cuddly either- except for toy ones. This one is cuddly- I knitted it about 35-40 years ago for a brother. He kept him until he died when I claimed it back. (he is though now a 3 legged hedgehog but it doesn't seem to worry him.)
> 
> Looking at it again maybe I should have said this was once cuddly! He is looking his age.


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you doogie - have fun with your month off.

sam



doogie said:


> Hello one and hello all! Finals is here again.   This Thursday will mark the very last day of school. After that I get about a month off until the next semester. Lots and lots of knitting to catch up on!
> 
> Happy Monday Everyone!
> 
> V/r,
> Doogie


----------



## iamsam

I totally agree wannabear - it has been on my wish list a very long time.

sam



wannabear said:


> I don't know what breadmakers cost, and I don't know how they work, aside from the one my mother has. I mean maybe there is more leeway with some than with others. Anyhow, if price is not a factor, I'd take a KitchenAid mixer any day. I've had mine for a long time, and it still looks and acts new. It can take the hard work out of bread making, leaving you with the creative part, and a little kneading at the end if you like.


----------



## iamsam

there is something to say about summer vacation - my grandchildren have been enjoying it but just recently admitted they are getting a little bored.

sam



HandyFamily said:


> Wow, school doesn't start here till the 15th of September - and I don't remember ever getting bored from summer vacation, ever! It's the very best time of life... Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh....
> Life is all yours, and full of adventures, everything is yet to be discovered, every taste is yet to be tasted, every feeling is to be felt - and all, the happiness, the sorrow, the laughter and the sadness are all true and all 100% real and all pure... Everything in life is black and white and all the battles are worth fighting for, the good are Good and the bad are Bad - and they can never be mixed up - and the son is shining, and the clothings are light, and the parents are somewhere at work and all the day is yours, and you are sleeping late, than save the world a little, eat and read a little, save some one else who needs saving, play in the evening with all the kids and stay late... What I wouldn't give to go back there - the World, I guess, and a few more Worlds on top... To go back to a world that does not even exist anymore, not even here, not even for kids of the right age... A world where the grown-ups are anything but free, but children are, not afraid of anything, a world where there are practically no cars, no traffic, no pollution, no danger from grown-ups - not real, not really, a world where... where the grown-ups have it really hard, but... but the children do not even know that, do not see it, feel it in any way, where they know they are... always right and fight only, always, on the good site...
> What I wouldn't give to be a child during summer vacation... back in my own childhood.
> Trust me, I'll never get bored.
> I never did...


----------



## pacer

Good evening....I enjoy the beautiful pictures. 
Purple...don't stop sharing your pictures. Everyone's are such a blessing to some stressful days. 
I may not always comment on everyone's postings, but you are all so dear to me and really help me to destress from my long work days. Today I trained two people all day and they were each doing a different task. One on each side of me and I needed to do something totally different than each of them. My eyes are bloodshot red now as it totally wore me out. 
I have been working out for a few weeks now and have lost a few pounds. So happy for those results. I have been playing around with my mitten pattern using different needle sizes and yarn weights to create different sizes. My pattern goes to a child 4/5 years and I will make a pair for my 2 year old niece by playing with this pattern. I did it a few years ago so I just need to figure it out again. Part of the fun of knitting is adjusting patterns to make them do what I want them to do.

Marianne....glad to hear mom is doing better. Get some rest as well so that we can enjoy your company again at the next KAP.

Time to say goodnight to all so I can attempt to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Poledra65

GrandmaDi said:


> Shirley, I have never heard the story of the planes that landed in Gander on 9/11. What a great story!


I agree!! :thumbup: I love hearing about it now, made me teary this am.


----------



## Poledra65

GrandmaDi said:


> She was gorgeous. Thank you for sharing photos.


Very beautiful photo's and memories.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> It is a frequently told story here in Canada. How we were able to be in the right place at a wrong time in the history of the USA. Absolutely brilliant what neighbours can do for one another in times of crisis. I only pray that it is not always in times of crisis that people reach out to one another.
> My son worked at a cell phone call center when one of his co-workers took the call from the passenger who was calling his family just moments before the plane crashed. (Not one of the planes that went into the Trade Center, I believe it was the Pentagon). There were many who worked in that call center who were so beyond grief, that they never were able to work there again. Zoe


I can't imagine what they went through getting those calls in, it had to be beyond words.


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> Hello everyone! I am back home. I spent just over a month with my sister and did all I could to make an absolutely awful time a bit more bearable.
> 
> I did try and pop in now and again but I have missed a lot so please forgive me if I ask questions that have been well answered in past tea parties.
> 
> I thought of and prayed for everyone while I was away and boy have you all been missed!
> 
> I had to cancel my doctors appointments when my BIL passed. I did try and baby my knee as much as possible while I was away and it is better, but no where near where it should be at this point. I have an appointment to get the knee looked at tomorrow. Prayers would be appreciated.
> 
> The train ride home was uneventful until early Monday morning when the vacumn pump on the toilets in our rail car decided it had had enough. A few hours later I too decided I had had enough lol. Unfortunately, there was still 4 hours left in the journey.
> 
> I had booked a sleeper so that I wouldn't have to leave my cabin and risk further injury to my knee. Once the toilets quit in our car, the nearest facility was at the other end of the next car. While the thought of navigating crutches on a moving train did not thrill me, the thought of not making the attempt thrilled me (and I am sure the train staff) even less lol.
> 
> I got ahold of the cabin steward and explained the situation. She got the steward from the other sleeper and our pilgrimage began.
> 
> Now, I might have mentioned on occasion that I am not a small woman. I start crutching down the train corridor, using one crutch and desperately grabbing onto the wall, cabin doors, and anything else I could get my other hand on for stability. I had one steward in front of me walking backwards ready to play catch and the other steward holding on to my hips in a valient effort to lend stability and ward off a fall. As we pass each occupied cabin, I hear the giggles...... and vague references to being unaware that Amtrak featured a Congo Line....
> 
> Now back to page 1 and catching up!
> 
> Prayers and hugs to everyone.
> 
> Gigi


Prayers, sent. Did your knitting show back up? 
LOLOLOLOL!! Do you do the Conga often on trains? lol, 
You, my dear, have been sorely missed!!! Love your sense of humor. lol...Welcome home!!!


----------



## Bobglory

23 pages behind again lol.

My daughter asked me to make booties for another co-worker of hers and of course I said yes. Then it occurred to me that I had been making a lot of booties for her co-workers lately.

It seems that there is a bit of an epidemic going on at her office, either that or it was a much colder winter than I remembered lol. In any case, I told her not to drink the water at work until AFTER her wedding as she has a dress to fit into lol.

Here are the latest pair, just off the needles. Pattern is "Baby Boy "Stripes" from the book Twenty to Make Knitted Baby Booties by Val Pierce. They were knitted flat on size 2 needles then seamed. I used Lion Brand Baby Soft (60% acrylic/40% nylon) in Lavender, Pastel Print and Lemonade.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> My kitchen- I believe in installations!
> 
> the little needle point was a gift from Mwyffanwy when I left home in 1992, adjusted to portray Fale and me.


Lovely work.  I like the way your adjusted it.


----------



## Railyn

I was asked about the double crusted pizza. I made enough dough for 2 pizza. My pizza pan is about 14 inches so I put one part of the dough on the bottom.. Heaped the rest of the ingredients and they were almost 3 inches thick in the middle. Covered it with the second piece of dough, sealed the edge and poked a few steam holes in the top. Baked about 45 minutes. We cut it in wedges like pie. I used to make this for my children and it was easier to make it this way as a one pizza would feed the family and I didn't have to pay attention to several baking. sometimes I would cheat and use frozen french bread for the crust. It worked out ok.


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> 23 pages behind again lol.
> 
> My daughter asked me to make booties for another co-worker of hers and of course I said yes. Then it occurred to me that I had been making a lot of booties for her co-workers lately.
> 
> It seems that there is a bit of an epidemic going on at her office, either that or it was a much colder winter than I remembered lol. In any case, I told her not to drink the water at work until AFTER her wedding as she has a dress to fit into lol.
> 
> Here are the latest pair, just off the needles. Pattern is "Baby Boy "Stripes" from the book Twenty to Make Knitted Baby Booties by Val Pierce. They were knitted flat on size 2 needles then seamed. I used Lion Brand Baby Soft (60% acrylic/40% nylon) in Lavender, Pastel Print and Lemonade.


Those are cute, I love the yellow and lavender. lolol...I think I would stay away from the water cooler also. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I too am glad he is improving, was rather worried for a while.
> I am thinking if I had a cutout that went over the cup and all I had to do was sprinkle coco powder or powdered sugar on it could work.


Now that's an idea worth trying for sure. :thumbup: 
Yes, I could hear in the tone of your posts how worried you were. It's strange to say that I guess, but it's true, though we don't actively talk perse in person, we learn each others tones in the written word.


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> My son is still a very deep sleeper (he's 35 now) and after taking him out of night nappies at 3 years old we had to take him to the toilet late at night whilst he was almost still asleep until he was nearly 7 years old. After that he was fine, so don't worry it'll come....and by the way he has no memory of any of it! I think we all worry about being good parents, but I was once told that if you worry about being a good mother you probably are doing okay, it's the bad parents who don't worry! :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bobglory

Omg yes lol. The knitting and the rest of my luggage made it safely back 5 days after I got there. By then I had bought some yarn and needles to stave off withdrawal, and well as two trips to the Chubby Ladies Shop. 

I still have a few pairs of booties to make. I told DD that I was going to have to start a "Booties of the Month Club" lol.

Gigi


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Now that's an idea worth trying for sure. :thumbup:
> Yes, I could hear in the tone of your posts how worried you were. It's strange to say that I guess, but it's true, though we don't actively talk perse in person, we learn each others tones in the written word.


I know what you mean about hearing the tone in the written word. I do that t=with texts from my kids, always know when something is not right.


----------



## Poledra65

HandyFamily said:


> Yes, but... I was hoping it gets easier... at some point? ... Doesn't it?..


No, it doesn't. Doesn't get easier, just changes dimensions. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> So wonderful to see you back here Bobglory! Im sure made such a sad time more bearable. Your story of trying to get to the toilet on the train is once again delightful. Doing the congo....hysterical. how I would love to meet you in person with your delightful outlook and humor.


I think she needs to come and lead the congo line next year at the KAP. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> One excited Aunty here! My Nephew who is going out chasing pirates featured mightily on the Breakfast program, in the segment with 'Sam the weather man' . He is so high up he was named, and his trainees who came with the mortar gun, had to remain silent. Sam sat in the Captain's chair- which only the Captain is allowed to sit in- under fear of court martial. What a treat- I rang my Sister-in-law but they had not known!


Wonderful!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And how much fun that you knew before they did. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> And after my children were grown, I would sometimes mention to my mother, that I should have done so and so when they were growing up....she always told me..."You did the best you could at the time".....I think every mother should remember that if there are times you doubt what you did for your children.
> JuenK


So true, a very wise woman your mom; because that is the best we can ever do, we do tend as mothers to forget that.


----------



## Designer1234

Pontuf said:


> "If only Clarence could reach the pedals......."
> 
> Shirley you may recognize the mountain in the background Pinnacle Peak in North Scottsdale.


I do, I also have one of these cards! got it awhile ago from you. I have it in my workshop room on my computer desk.

I certainly do remember Pinnacle Peak. I painted at the bottom while Pat and the hiking group climbed it.

good memories!! Shirley


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...my DH and I have always said grandchildren should arrive before children....


I second that thought. lolol, we'll, then I'd have to raise them huh? Nah, never mind, if I can't spoil em and send em home at some point, what's the fun?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It becomes easier with boys in some aspects and harder in others. I have a very good relationship with all my boys,they confide in me and talk to me about everything. Believe me there are some things I'd rather not hear about.


Oh aye, I agree with that, my son tells me somethings and it's like honey, that's just TMI (to much information), or, I could have done without know about that, but in the long run just glad he communicates most of the time. :roll: :wink:


----------



## iamsam

you will need to take some pictures of the tomatoes.

sam



cmaliza said:


> Woohoo! We finally have some flowers on the giant tomato plants! 5 blossoms...so we may yet get 5 tomatoes! Our local farmer hasn't had anything out for sale yet....he says too much rain, and what did grow got eaten by the racoons! It is not going to be a good year for him!
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I have 34 pages to catch up. We went to Cheyenne this morning, then got home to DSMs' kitten having really goopy eyes, (conjuctivitis) so off to the vet for a quick shot of antibiotics and eye stuff. 
The contractor doing her kitchen reno will be at my house on Friday morning to build my deck and steps at the back deck. YAY!!!! Doing Carens' happy dance. :-D :-D 
DH should be calling here pretty soon, don't know if he's stopping for the night in Oklahoma or Kansas, he delivered this a.m. in San Antonio a few hours ahead of schedule which was good, and he didn't have too much rush hour traffic to contend with amazingly. So they had a pick up in Dallas (hopefully outskirts) and I don't know where he has to deliver it to, hopefully not too terribly far out of the way, but on a positive note, he's definitely racking up the miles on this next pay check. lol
:shock: :thumbup: :thumbup:
So back to reading.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Me too, I'm done with children only want grandchildren. I can send them back home when I need a rest.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

those old ones were a dickens to wash - i'm afraid our got dunked in the water more than once when I was washing it. I like using crock pot liners - not cleanup.

sam



gottastch said:


> I had a Crock Pot lid that also broke and was able to go online and order a new one...they make them plastic (or whatever the material is) now for those old ones...at least that is all I could find. I have my aunt's old olive green original Crock Pot  Might be an idea to check on for yours, if you are interested


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Sam a video driving up to my house from the main road.


I love your gate, the yard, and I LOVE your steps!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh aye, I agree with that, my son tells me somethings and it's like honey, that's just TMI (to much information), or, I could have done without know about that, but in the long run just glad he communicates most of the time. :roll: :wink:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, TMI some times just glad they feel they can talk to me.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> My understanding is it is the wild hedgehogs that carry this. The wild ones which have been bred for pets do not. The fungus/ringworm is only something that is passed on through physical contact. Any pet of any type can potentially carry this fungus/ringworm infection. Rarely do pets ever give it to their owners. There are also medications that are used to combat this and can be gotten from the veterinarian.
> If you are looking for a pet for a little kid of 6 years old, perhaps a more cuddley pet would be more appropriate? guinea pigs make nice pets and are kept in cages but they cuddle, something that a child would take delight in. Zoe


Rabbits also make great pets. Bought when young they are affecionate . They can be inside pets as well as they toilet train very easilly (but do like eating electrical cords!).


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> OMG, Julie! Look at this one of me at what looks to be about the same age - wowowowow!!!!!


LOL!! Cute, and so like the one Julie posted! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I love your gate, the yard, and I LOVE your steps!!!


Thank you The yard is in bad need of mowing. The steps took a lot of convincing as to how I wanted them built. One of the few things I didn't allow myself be convinced it would be better IF. My deck is 16 feet wide and wraps around two sides of the house. One day I'd like to close it in with a screen.


----------



## iamsam

I would have to have total silence to work on that - it does look like fun though.

sam



gottastch said:


> Happy Monday! I have been working on the free double knitting scarf pattern shown on Ravelry, with my new-found skills learned in the double knitting workshop (#34)...wow, what fun. Like I don't have anything else to do - lol. I don't know if I will finish the scarf or not but I at least wanted to see if I could do the invisible cast-on and the edge stitches. It might be one of those things that I just keep on the needles (like a dishcloth) and I will work on it between other things
> 
> I almost have the Vikings sweater done for dear niece's baby, due at the beginning of October. I figured out how to make the pattern work better for me and just have the second sleeve to do and I'm done - woo hoo. I will go on the hunt for buttons, for the shoulder button band, tomorrow, after my chiropractor appointment. Man, I can't believe how fast a month goes by...seems like I just went for an adjustment and here I go again tomorrow already!!!
> 
> Hope you all are having a happy stitching day!!!


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> I was at my parents this afternoon and also at my garden beds in the community gardens. Here are some photos I took there and also a couple from my own hummingbird feeder and sunflower silo feeder. Enjoy. Zoe


So pretty.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Ezenby - my heart aches for you. addictions are often passed from one member of a family to another - I remember my son saying to me "Mom, why is it my brother and I can go out and have some drinks, and he comes home - goes to bed, gets up (possibly with a hangover) and goes to work -- while I drink for a week and lose my job? And, worse still don't worry about it and it takes me months to get my head together?
> 
> My father, my sister, my son, and one grandchild, Pats, father, and a nephew - no one can tell me it isn't an inherited disease. Soooo sad! I don't mean that all alcoholics or drug addicts are because they have to be - but I believe it is harder for some to break out of that
> lifestyle than others. Some are addicted - and that is all there is to it . My opinion.
> 
> Maybe it is time to get off this subject --I believe it is time for happier talk.
> 
> I know that it is a heart breaking time for parents who lose their beloved children. I think it is necessary to discuss it but it hurts a lot so maybe we can let it go for now?? I am sure we will come back to it again and I will talk about it without any more hesitation. It has been really helpful for me to say some of these things today. Once again to my family on the tea party thankyou.
> 
> We need to understand and the more we say the more we might help someone with a young person who is trying to solve the beginning of this problem.
> 
> Love to you all. Those of us who have lost a child have shed a tear together today - some of us (including me) are helped by sharing -- Some of you who haven't dealt with this personally understand more than before. Parents and Grandparents might be more alert. We will likely talk about it again at some time, but personally I think it is time to be happy and optimistic instead of sad.
> 
> Once again I have written a book. I apologize if this has been too much.


Shirley, I love to read your books!!


----------



## iamsam

lovely picture myfanwy - beautiful clouds.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A weather front disappearing to the east of Kaikoura...


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Lovely work.  I like the way your adjusted it.


I was quite taken with how thoughtful my daughter's gift was- I have some Scottish Wild Flower patterns that I am rather fond of too.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> I was asked about the double crusted pizza. I made enough dough for 2 pizza. My pizza pan is about 14 inches so I put one part of the dough on the bottom.. Heaped the rest of the ingredients and they were almost 3 inches thick in the middle. Covered it with the second piece of dough, sealed the edge and poked a few steam holes in the top. Baked about 45 minutes. We cut it in wedges like pie. I used to make this for my children and it was easier to make it this way as a one pizza would feed the family and I didn't have to pay attention to several baking. sometimes I would cheat and use frozen french bread for the crust. It worked out ok.


So it is almost Calzone, just a round, instead of a half round!


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> I use a lightbulb -- works just as well as a darning mushroom. I have done this for years, even on purchased socks.


We can't get the right shape anymore- not that I have ever darned a sock.


----------



## iamsam

one usually get more than one tomato per plant.

loved the visitor.

sam

the poncho is beautiful - love the stitch pattern - you did an outstanding job - hope she likes it.



cmaliza said:


> Well.....another day spent at the tea party..catching up!
> Yesterday I reached the length I needed for my DD's new poncho....I'm going to do 3 more rows then bind off. This project has taken me SOOOO long. Partyly becasue the alpaca yarn was not well washed/cleaned and every few inches I had to stop and pull out bits of grass and such. :thumbdown: VEY tedious. BUT....it is SOO soft! Luckioy, I have enough left over for a scarf for the DS or DIL....or me? Who knows. Before that I need to finish my workshop projects! :?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: And how much fun that you knew before they did. :-D


My brother is hoping they may have given Andrew a copy of the video tape- he doesn't watch morning television- I don't really either- I listen to it, and watch only when it is of interest- helps make the house feel less empty. BTW I have my tea tree oil now- must try it out!


----------



## iamsam

we had tomato sandwiches today for lunch - our own tomatoes - very good.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> The poncho is lovely, I have a shawl in alpaca, it's so warm. Hope your tomatoes comes through. Mine are doing very well this year.


----------



## iamsam

lovely Kathy - such a neat job. maybe we can have a picture of it on the baby. hint hint

sam



gottastch said:


> I finally finished fiddling around with the free "Team Sweater" I found (I believe on Ravelry). I didn't like sewing all the pieces together so did it in the round and made a button hole band on the one shoulder for easy baby head access  Now just to find cute buttons...tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Cute, and so like the one Julie posted! :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

my mom always used a light bulb.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I use a lightbulb -- works just as well as a darning mushroom. I have done this for years, even on purchased socks.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> lovely picture myfanwy - beautiful clouds.
> 
> sam


They are aren't they!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> we had tomato sandwiches today for lunch - our own tomatoes - very good.
> 
> sam


 Nothing like fresh tomatoes that you grew yourself. mmmmm


----------



## darowil

HandyFamily said:


> We only have 2 vacations during the school year - in the winter and spring, over a week, but less than two weeks for New Year and a week in the spring. But a much longer summer vacation. So it's probably about the same overall, just differently distributed. Personally I do prefer it that way, when school is over, it really is over - for a long, long time, the whole summer... is free. And during the school year one doesn't feel really free anyways...


I'm so glad we didn't have that system. Maryanne struggled by the end of a term here and we have 4. 5 or 6 weeks over Christmas to end of January, two usually round Easter depending on when Easter is, two late June early July and two around October.
For Maryanne the English system was perfect. 3 terms but with a midterm break of one week. So when she reached her limit of about 6 weeks it was about time for a week off. And by the end of the summer holidays (especially here- in England we tended to go away more) she desperately needed to go back to school (or was it that I needed her to go back?)
With her Aspergers she gets tired very easilly and the stress of concentrating for long periods over weeks was just too much for her. And she really isn't much better now at 29!


----------



## iamsam

that is beautiful azsticks - will definitely need to see a picture of it when you are finished.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Here is the link - it's the mystery kal from Craftsy that I am doing -
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-angel-shawl


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Peggy...so glad that you called for professional help to diffuse the situation and make sure that your GS would be okay. Also glad that his mother came as well.
> 
> Daralene....So sorry to hear of your fall. Praying that you and Mom are doing better.
> 
> So I forgot to logout yesterday making it look like I was on all day when actually I had a lovely time at church. We celebrated the 1st birthday of a special little girl who has had to overcome so many obstacles to have this very special celebration. I got her a Fisher Price toy that she can either push or ride on. It looks like a puppy and it sings songs and talks and lights up. She was delighted with it. It will certainly help her to continue to develop. She was telling the puppy....woof woof. She is on g-tube feedings into her intestine instead of her stomach for 14-18 hours a day. They try to do it during the evenings and nights so that she can move around better during the days. She was trying to walk most of the party time. She has taken a few steps on her own, but for the most part holds someone's hand and just goes. She is a beautiful little girl and I was delighted to spend the time with her today. I will visit her on Wednesday so we can download the pictures I took onto the family's computer. We also had a dedication of her baptism today since she had an emergency baptism in October before having emergency life saving surgery. This little is so full of smiles despite all she has had to endure. What a blessing!


Sounds like a fabulous day. She is one of our gentle reminders with her smiles and happy spirit that we need to remember to be happy and not take each day for granted.


----------



## Poledra65

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I have been away for a few days missed most of last weeks TP but hope everyone is ok, my thoughts and prayers and a hug to all. My DH and I went with my youngest sister and her husband and my other 2 sisters to Belgium on Mon. We went to Arras and toured Wellington quarry where British troops were in the 2nd world war, we also went to Vimy to see the canadian war memorial and then Ypres to watch the last post being done at the menim gate, We had a fantastic day the weather was lovely, my DH and I then went to stay with my youngest sister and her husband at their home in Southampton for a few days. I don't think I have done so much walking for years and since we have been back I have just been relaxing not doing much at all lol. This evening I had a bit of a shock after watching the white queen on TV I came into the room where my computer is only to find I had a little visitor that had entered through my french doors that I had left open, have posted a pic under the ones from our day in Belgium, it was quite a shock and very lucky molly my furbaby didnt see it before I did lol.
> Julie love your new profile pic xx


Sounds like a lovely trip and that you could use a good little rest. Is that, a, hedghog?


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Hey everyone just popping in to say hey, I'm at work right now bored waiting for close to come


Hey!!! It takes forever for time to go by when it isn't busy doesn't it. 
:roll: And it does seem like forever, been there done that.


----------



## Poledra65

Pjs_loves_Crotchet said:


> Classes start the 26th but I move back in on the 25th. I work at the tattoo shop as a shopgirl


That would definitely be an interesting job, if you can watch them do any tatooing when it's not too busy.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne. Her mom is doing much better. They did not go to the ER but she is drinking lots of pedialyte, gatorade, boost shakes with fruit blended in them and she isn't quite as confused. Marianne also has been able to get a bit of rest. She thanks you all for the concern you have shown and prayers. Marianne said she will try to get online tomorrow.


Wonderful that things seem to be improving, thank you for letting us know. :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Back catching up only on page 18, going to try skimming.

Angora prayers for your mom, hope all is well by now. No more falling please! Glad you were not hurt.

AZ like your sink glad DH is getting better.

Love the paintings Eznby, nice job!

Marianne hope mom is doing better now and that you are getting the rest you need.

Long day with mom at consult with oral surgeon, they kept us waiting an hour past our appt. time. Frustrating!!! Cooked supper to tired for dishes have headache going to take bath n go to bed. Still lots to catch up on maybe tomorrow. 

Prayers and hugs for everyone.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Got me at the time of my second pregnancy- at 28- as a child I was skinny and knock kneed.


LOL! Just made me think that I need to pull out Summer Magic with Haley Mills, when the little brother says "she's not knock knee'd Nancy" lol I'll have to pull it out to watch while knitting tomorrow, or later tonight depending on what time I head to bed. lol...


----------



## Poledra65

HandyFamily said:


> For some reason I always want to hug them... hedgehogs, that is... I think my son needs a pet - and I was really considering a hedgehog... not that I know much about them - about how they should be looked after, that is - and... it's probably not a good idea to have as a pet a type of animal that should only be wild - I mean, it's not a dog or a cat or something like that...


The pet stores here in the US sell hedgehogs as pets, from what I understand they are a fairly good pet when bred and raised as pets, DSM had one at one time and loved it. I don't know though as I would get one until I had done a lot of research online as to needs and suitability. :shock: :?: :?: :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

KateB said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Feel free to 'dump', we're here to listen. As for the hair, couldn't you get it cut short? Mine's short because I am so useless at doing anything with it and this way I just wash it and leave it.


Great picture!!!!!


----------



## purl2diva

Is anyone staying up to watch the meteor shower?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny Great Bend, coffee is a bit late as I am being lazy this morning.
> 
> Is it really Monday?


Oh now those are great anytime of day!!! Love the hearts in the coffee but LOVE the kitten. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> She had the biggest smile on her face when I told her how much everyone appreciated her pictures....she loves to share them!
> Here are a few she took over the weekend.
> JuneK


I hope she never moves and that this forum lasts until I'm well gone as I can't imagine not having that view a couple times a week at least. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: We will live on the coast vicariously through her.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Poledra65 said:


> Hey!!! It takes forever for time to go by when it isn't busy doesn't it.
> :roll: And it does seem like forever, been there done that.


But have you bought the t-shirt? hahaha, Zoe


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> You just can't stop there are many that have learned so much from your postings. Then think about how many friends you have made and the joy your pictures bring to others. You have a lot to offer dear lady and are an inspiration to many of us. In my opinion any ways.


Well said :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Here's a hug in return Have a great monday as well.


It's been busy but successful. 
 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I never realized how many posts we all have made since 2011 -- I knew Dreamweaver was up there as I have followed her posts since i started . (love her attitude and kindness) now I will have to watch for all the others!
> 
> I think the workshops have added to my numbers but I am way way behind you guys. I never realized what the user list was! sheesh! Shirley.
> 
> You are never too old to learn something new. I will have to investigate all the headings on the top of the pages.


 :thumbup: :lol: :shock: LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65

doogie said:


> Hello one and hello all! Finals is here again.   This Thursday will mark the very last day of school. After that I get about a month off until the next semester. Lots and lots of knitting to catch up on!
> 
> Happy Monday Everyone!
> 
> V/r,
> Doogie


Good luck with the finals!!!!! Will be good to have a month off I imagine, and we'll look forward to having you back with us for a spell. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

doogie said:


> On a secondary note the four footed feline kids (Darwin and Lulu)say Meow to everyone and are busy attempting to get into the Yarn bins that Dad just pulled out. I sense trouble and kitten heaven about to simultaneously arrive over the next couple of weeks. LOL


lol, and the excitement begins. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

HandyFamily said:


> Wow, school doesn't start here till the 15th of September - and I don't remember ever getting bored from summer vacation, ever! It's the very best time of life... Aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh....
> Life is all yours, and full of adventures, everything is yet to be discovered, every taste is yet to be tasted, every feeling is to be felt - and all, the happiness, the sorrow, the laughter and the sadness are all true and all 100% real and all pure... Everything in life is black and white and all the battles are worth fighting for, the good are Good and the bad are Bad - and they can never be mixed up - and the son is shining, and the clothings are light, and the parents are somewhere at work and all the day is yours, and you are sleeping late, than save the world a little, eat and read a little, save some one else who needs saving, play in the evening with all the kids and stay late... What I wouldn't give to go back there - the World, I guess, and a few more Worlds on top... To go back to a world that does not even exist anymore, not even here, not even for kids of the right age... A world where the grown-ups are anything but free, but children are, not afraid of anything, a world where there are practically no cars, no traffic, no pollution, no danger from grown-ups - not real, not really, a world where... where the grown-ups have it really hard, but... but the children do not even know that, do not see it, feel it in any way, where they know they are... always right and fight only, always, on the good site...
> What I wouldn't give to be a child during summer vacation... back in my own childhood.
> Trust me, I'll never get bored.
> I never did...


I never got bored either, and if you made the mistake and said you were bored, it didn't last long, mom would find plenty of work to do so that we learned to stay really busy with our own fun. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And in winter you don't mind having to fire up the oven! I am enjoying the flexibility of my Kenwood- Kitchenaids are on the pricey side here!


Here too, but DSM got me one last year as a Christmas gift, I LOVE it. :thumbup: But truthfully, I would enjoy whatever mixer I could afford/have at any given time, but they will have to pry this one out of my cold dead hands to get it away from me. lol


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> SO glad they have been found out! Why are there so many mean people? such greed...at others' expense! Anyway, a happier ending here.
> Carol (IL/OH)


AMEN!!


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> I agree, Poledra....I have been thinking the same thing. Thanks for putting it into words for me! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Shirley,I surely hope you come to KAP next year! Would love to meet this amazingly gifted person! I'll bet people say you light up the room when you come in!
> Carol (IL/OH)


I bet they say that too! :thumbup:


----------



## Ezenby

Hearing problems are a PAIN. My DH wont wear them when he listens to audio books. That means 80% of the time. He forgets??? to put them in the rest of the time. My dearest friend...low income... found she could get hearing aids for making a small payment. What a life saver program for her. Dont know if all states have a program but check into it. Worth looking into....they are so expensive. RIght now my teeth are taking priority...to a small fortune. Why can't I go without teeth?....Money to buy yarn and crafts?



jknappva said:


> Well, it turns out to be a joint excursion when she repeats what she's said and then what I answered. Good thing we both have a sense of humor. Until someone donates me a hearing aid...life will continue to be an adventure for us!!
> ROFL!!
> JuneK


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> A weather front disappearing to the east of Kaikoura...


Oh that is a great one!!


----------



## Poledra65

Onthewingsofadove said:


> If admin reads this they may get their nose out of joint and cut me off but I thought you should be warned.
> 
> Upon signing on to KP just now after some time away,
> I was informed that I had been randomly chosen to do a short KP survey. Unless you are prepared to give away private info, do not do this survey.
> 
> Below is the body of an e-mail I sent to admin.
> 
> The random survey is a scam to collect personal addresses and phone numbers plus credit card info. As admin, you should have the common good manners to let KPers know this up front not let them find out after the first information has been filled in and they are presented with shipping charges and a request for credit card info.
> 
> By the by, I am still here just not feeling well. Trip to London to the Doctor tomorrow. Hopefully ,I'll know more then.
> 
> Thinking of you all and thank you for the birthday and health wishes
> 
> Trisha


Thank you for the heads up, hope you are feeling better soon. I wonder if the survey was from Admin or from someone hacking in and trying to get KPer's info, thinking that we knitters wouldn't be smart enough to catch on. Surprise to them if that is indeed the case.


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> I bet they say that too! :thumbup:


What a nice thing for both of you to say. I doubt I will be able to go - but you never know what may happen. I don't travel very much and it is a long long way. But if not I will be there in spirit - for sure. You two are pretty darned special yourselves.


----------



## gottastch

thewren said:


> lovely Kathy - such a neat job. maybe we can have a picture of it on the baby. hint hint
> 
> sam


The baby is expected sometime around October 9th and the stuff I made is approximately a 12 month old size...you will have to wait a year to see any photos


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> But I would spill my wine :roll:


LOL!!! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gottastch said:


> I finally finished fiddling around with the free "Team Sweater" I found (I believe on Ravelry). I didn't like sewing all the pieces together so did it in the round and made a button hole band on the one shoulder for easy baby head access  Now just to find cute buttons...tomorrow


Fantastic!! Little football buttons would be great.


----------



## Designer1234

Ezenby said:


> Hearing problems are a PAIN. My DH wont wear them when he listens to audio books. That means 80% of the time. He forgets??? to put them in the rest of the time. My dearest friend...low income... found she could get hearing aids for making a small payment. What a life saver program for her. Dont know if all states have a program but check into it. Worth looking into....they are so expensive. RIght now my teeth are taking priority...to a small fortune. Why can't I go without teeth?....Money to buy yarn and crafts?


I wear them and rarely does anyone know as nowadays they are practically invisible. I don't wear them around the house but do outside. They were very very pricey but we have coverage on our Govt. plan from when Pat was in the service which covered part of it. It does make a huge difference - mine even can be adjusted in noisy crowds to delete the background noise so they are wonderful. The are supposed to last for 5 years and everything including batteries are included in the cost -- every 3 months they are cleaned - every 6 months they are adjusted then a new pair but I know mine will last much longer than that. They just want to increase the volume abilities which I will have done before my 5 years are up.

I am fortunate as my hearing is not very good if low voiced people are talking to me - grand daughter and dil speak softly so I have to wear them with them.

That is another inherited illness. both sides of my family have had hearing problems in their old age (I should say''Senior years"" grin. Dad never admitted he couldn't hear and it was hard to talk to him. my mother's family all had hearing problems as they got older. funny though my sister has alzheimers -- her hearing is excellent. things seem to be divided up as far as what we inherited from our parents.

Not a great problem -- mostly in crowds and low voiced people. My biggest problem with them is that I forget I have them in and dread getting into the shower and getting them wet - not good for hearing aids!! Haven't done it yet but it is a worry. As a result I always check that I don't have them in before i do the dishes in the evening with Pat. Just to make sure. Now we are at the stage when we finish cleaning up from 'tea' he asks me - do you have your hearing aids in -- a couple of times I haven't been sure - and there they were. not too bright.

(the joys of geriatric life)!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I made my older ones take over the money for one month, they had to make sure the bills were paid, food was bought. I was a single mum, not a lot of money. I made sure we had family night with a rented movie and some kind of treat. They all have thanked me for it. They can manage their households pretty good most of the time.


That's a great idea, giving them an idea of what is involved and how hard it can be but not totally overwhelming since it was only for a month. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Well said :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Purple -- you are a wonderful lady and your posts have added so much to KP and the Tea Party. You are so talented and so 'smart' - I love your humour and I like reading your posts and seeing your pictures. You did such a good job teaching with London Girl such an involved sweater and the two of you never missed a question. I am so glad I have gotten to know you.


----------



## Poledra65

Tessadele said:


> Whoever was home first had to start dinner. As soon as they were old enough they moved on from peeling spuds to deciding what we were having & cooking the whole thing.It gradually became more edible & very inventive at times!! They're both good cooks now so their husbands are grateful.
> 
> Tessa


That's a great idea also. :thumbup: 
Wish I'd thought of these things when my son was growing up, but he is a fairly good cook, seems all the men in my family(dad, brother, and son) are all pretty good cooks, but they sure suck at money management. Well, DS is doing fairly well, now, but it took a few years for him to get the idea.   :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That was pretty much how it worked with me. Most days I would start something in the crockpot. Elishia cooked Thanksgiving dinner turkey, stuffing, potatoes the works, at the age of 9 years. I made the gravy when I got home from work. All mine are very good cooks. Elishia is the only one of the four that picked someone that can cook. First thing Grant ever cooked was a chocolate cake, on his own. t started out as a cup of hot chocolate. I was out in the garden at the time.


Interesting to know how he got cake from hot chocolate though, that might be useful knowledge as I always have hot chocolate in the house for DH and not always a sweet snack for him. :?: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

how cute are they - I may have to buy that book.

sam



Bobglory said:


> 23 pages behind again lol.
> 
> My daughter asked me to make booties for another co-worker of hers and of course I said yes. Then it occurred to me that I had been making a lot of booties for her co-workers lately.
> 
> It seems that there is a bit of an epidemic going on at her office, either that or it was a much colder winter than I remembered lol. In any case, I told her not to drink the water at work until AFTER her wedding as she has a dress to fit into lol.
> 
> Here are the latest pair, just off the needles. Pattern is "Baby Boy "Stripes" from the book Twenty to Make Knitted Baby Booties by Val Pierce. They were knitted flat on size 2 needles then seamed. I used Lion Brand Baby Soft (60% acrylic/40% nylon) in Lavender, Pastel Print and Lemonade.


----------



## iamsam

I forgot.

sam



purl2diva said:


> Is anyone staying up to watch the meteor shower?


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> Omg yes lol. The knitting and the rest of my luggage made it safely back 5 days after I got there. By then I had bought some yarn and needles to stave off withdrawal, and well as two trips to the Chubby Ladies Shop.
> 
> I still have a few pairs of booties to make. I told DD that I was going to have to start a "Booties of the Month Club" lol.
> 
> Gigi


LOL!! DSM has to visit with a psycologist every month after her Gastric Bypass and they were talking about clothing and DSM made a comment about walking around in tents, poor Doc didn't know what to say. lolol, she doesn't realize we laugh about your chubby ladies store and Mariannes "Omar's Tent Shop" quite often. She needs new pants, but just wants me to put drawstrings or tighten elastic as she doesn't want to buy new then turn around and need to buy again a month or three later. lol, Ah well, what's one supposed to do?


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I know what you mean about hearing the tone in the written word. I do that t=with texts from my kids, always know when something is not right.


It is amazing isn't it, I can tell with my son too, but then as parents I think we tend to be a little psychic too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you The yard is in bad need of mowing. The steps took a lot of convincing as to how I wanted them built. One of the few things I didn't allow myself be convinced it would be better IF. My deck is 16 feet wide and wraps around two sides of the house. One day I'd like to close it in with a screen.


Oh yah, that would be great. We are going to extend our front porch a little and then screen it in and storm windows to make a mud/sun room. May be a few years though. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> My brother is hoping they may have given Andrew a copy of the video tape- he doesn't watch morning television- I don't really either- I listen to it, and watch only when it is of interest- helps make the house feel less empty. BTW I have my tea tree oil now- must try it out!


 :thumbup: Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> that is beautiful azsticks - will definitely need to see a picture of it when you are finished.
> 
> sam


Yes, we definitely need pictures when you are finished, it will be gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> Is anyone staying up to watch the meteor shower?


What meteor shower, when? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> But have you bought the t-shirt? hahaha, Zoe


LOL!! Ah no. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

Holy Moly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm caught up, it's taken a while but 35+ pages read and now we have to see how well that I keep up the rest of the week.


----------



## purl2diva

Poledra65 said:


> What meteor shower, when? Enquiring minds want to know.


It is the Perseid (sp)meteor showers which happen every year in August and are best seen on the 12th. They were supposed to be visible beginning around 10:30 pm CDT.--better around day break!! Apparently, the northeast is the best place to see them this year.

We went out but had no luck. We have some cloud cover but some stars were visible but no light show. Darn. I don't seen myself getting up early to have another look.


----------



## Ezenby

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful lady---love seeing pictures of you and your family.
> 
> KateB The family picture is a treasure. THanks you for sharing.


----------



## doogie

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Yes, TMI some times just glad they feel they can talk to me.


 Ok so I'll do some confessing. LOL. Sometimes I accidentally pull the TMI on my Mum. (And yes, even though I'm grown it is still occasionally fun to pull her leg) Of course she was a nurse for a number of years and now and again I'll say something and she'll be like: "Dear that is just a bit too much info do you not agree?" Giggles. When she says that I instantaneously start into a story about a pet squirrel I once had called Murphy. Gets us both to laughing so hard we almost cry. lol.

I hold the attitude that growing up and being serious all the time is not an option. I mean seriously? Does anyone really expect a guy that calls his cats his "Kids" and his yarn "Entertainment" to ever be 100% serious? Giggles.


----------



## doogie

On a side note: My Mum has asked me on numerous incidences if I would like help this semester with the Psychology class. Almost took her up on the offer, but I had to resist the urge to as it would feel too much like cheating the course. Kind of like playing a game of football and blindfolding the goalie for the opposite team. Great Idea (Grins) but it would just be too easy of a game. No honor in taking the easy road. 

After a lengthy conversation as to why I declined her help she said: "Oh my word! You inherited all the stubborn genes from your Grandfather!" LMAO My response was: "Well At least I can knit and will someday make a good husband to some poor unsuspecting woman who loves to shop at yarn stores" LOL. All she did was laugh and threaten to bean me with a skien of yarn the next time she comes to visit.


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> It is the Perseid (sp)meteor showers which happen every year in August and are best seen on the 12th. They were supposed to be visible beginning around 10:30 pm CDT.--better around day break!! Apparently, the northeast is the best place to see them this year.
> 
> We went out but had no luck. We have some cloud cover but some stars were visible but no light show. Darn. I don't seen myself getting up early to have another look.


Oh, thank you. I don't see myself getting up earlier than necessary either, and we have cloud cover as we were supposed to get some rain, but none has shown up yet.


----------



## Poledra65

doogie said:


> Ok so I'll do some confessing. LOL. Sometimes I accidentally pull the TMI on my Mum. (And yes, even though I'm grown it is still occasionally fun to pull her leg) Of course she was a nurse for a number of years and now and again I'll say something and she'll be like: "Dear that is just a bit too much info do you not agree?" Giggles. When she says that I instantaneously start into a story about a pet squirrel I once had called Murphy. Gets us both to laughing so hard we almost cry. lol.
> 
> I hold the attitude that growing up and being serious all the time is not an option. I mean seriously? Does anyone really expect a guy that calls his cats his "Kids" and his yarn "Entertainment" to ever be 100% serious? Giggles.


LOL!! Too true. :lol:


----------



## doogie

purl2diva said:


> It is the Perseid (sp)meteor showers which happen every year in August and are best seen on the 12th. They were supposed to be visible beginning around 10:30 pm CDT.--better around day break!! Apparently, the northeast is the best place to see them this year.
> 
> We went out but had no luck. We have some cloud cover but some stars were visible but no light show. Darn. I don't seen myself getting up early to have another look.


Just remember Everyone! It is always noon on the Moon! {{{{{Just remember the sunny 16 rule or BDE and you will never go wrong}}}}}} A little trick to help out with photographing stars and the moon!

Make sure (If you are taking the photograph digitally) to shoot the photographs in RAW format instead of JPEG. When you shoot a photograph in JPEG format it looses data every time you save the photograph. If you shoot the photograph in RAW format it does not. Not to mention it will be easier to work with in Post edit in Photoshop.

I do most of my work in Medium and Large format Film photography, however, once in a great while I will borrow a Digital Camera from the school.


----------



## doogie

thewren said:


> I would have to have total silence to work on that - it does look like fun though.
> 
> sam


I think I would have to agree with you Sam! {Good to be back on the Tea Party!} Looks like loads of fun!


----------



## Railyn

OK friends, I need to vent. We have invited the family over for dinner this week-end to celebrate SIL safe return from Afghanstan. DH sent out a message to the kids giving them the menu and asking for help. He did all this without asking me. He asked for some of the easiest and less expensive things to prepare. Now that he has retired he tries to help (?) by suggesting what we will have for dinner and acts hurt when I tell him we are having something else. I do like to cook and I like to plan my meals, especially for company, and he walked on my toes.
The kids are big soda drinkers and I would like them to bring the drinks and dessert but no, he asked for dinner rolls and baked beans. Dinner rolls are my special treat for the family and the baked beans will be out of a can. I know I should be grateful but I am a little bent out of shape. Thanks for listening to my rambling. I do feel better and I know that none of you will tell DH that I am upset with him. He truely thought he was helping.


----------



## Ezenby

Sam you received the answer ...sorry I have been busy. 
I noticed it on your avatar. I was an early subscriber to KP but sometimes not on here for long spells. Hope to be here more ofter because I need the friendships of KTPrs. DH anxiety level is somewhat smoother after we returned from a trip in June. I have a saying ...to him...it is not so bad ....its not the end of the world. He says how can you not worry????? I see it half full and he sees it half empty. Oh well...life goes on. 
Had to laught about the 10K after I posted...wondered if you related that to a marathon :roll: :roll:



thewren said:


> me or the knitting tea party.
> 
> sam


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> OK friends, I need to vent. We have invited the family over for dinner this week-end to celebrate SIL safe return from Afghanstan. DH sent out a message to the kids giving them the menu and asking for help. He did all this without asking me. He asked for some of the easiest and less expensive things to prepare. Now that he has retired he tries to help (?) by suggesting what we will have for dinner and acts hurt when I tell him we are having something else. I do like to cook and I like to plan my meals, especially for company, and he walked on my toes.
> The kids are big soda drinkers and I would like them to bring the drinks and dessert but no, he asked for dinner rolls and baked beans. Dinner rolls are my special treat for the family and the baked beans will be out of a can. I know I should be grateful but I am a little bent out of shape. Thanks for listening to my rambling. I do feel better and I know that none of you will tell DH that I am upset with him. He truely thought he was helping.


Yes, they think they are helping, but we feel that they've been with us long enough to know how we like to do things. :? But we have to love them anyway, vent away, we won't tell.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, DH just called to check in, he's in Heston, Kansas for the night, I think I spelled it correctly. He picked the load up this morning well, late morning/early afternoon in Temple, Tx and is to deliver it to Laramie, Wy on Wednesday morning so should be home sometime Wed. afternoon/evening.  Yay!! Dogs and cats will be relieved (me too). lol. I do enjoy some time apart but am always happy when he comes home. 
So now I'm off to bed, see you all in the morning.


----------



## Ezenby

I would settle for some of his help. BTW I do see your point about planning the meal for company. Yes..he thought he was of help and now it is over and everything will be fine. I have never been in your position ...so shut up Ezenby :-( ..Bless you and him and the family.



Railyn said:


> OK friends, I need to vent. We have invited the family over for dinner this week-end to celebrate SIL safe return from Afghanstan. DH sent out a message to the kids giving them the menu and asking for help. He did all this without asking me. He asked for some of the easiest and less expensive things to prepare. Now that he has retired he tries to help (?) by suggesting what we will have for dinner and acts hurt when I tell him we are having something else. I do like to cook and I like to plan my meals, especially for company, and he walked on my toes.
> The kids are big soda drinkers and I would like them to bring the drinks and dessert but no, he asked for dinner rolls and baked beans. Dinner rolls are my special treat for the family and the baked beans will be out of a can. I know I should be grateful but I am a little bent out of shape. Thanks for listening to my rambling. I do feel better and I know that none of you will tell DH that I am upset with him. He truely thought he was helping.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: Let me know how it goes.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like some really fun and funny banter going on with our Mom....treasure those moments and even "let" her help you with some of the Psycology class material. It will be good exercise to keep her brain nimble and I'm sure she will love the time spent with you.



doogie said:


> On a side note: My Mum has asked me on numerous incidences if I would like help this semester with the Psychology class. Almost took her up on the offer, but I had to resist the urge to as it would feel too much like cheating the course. Kind of like playing a game of football and blindfolding the goalie for the opposite team. Great Idea (Grins) but it would just be too easy of a game. No honor in taking the easy road.
> 
> After a lengthy conversation as to why I declined her help she said: "Oh my word! You inherited all the stubborn genes from your Grandfather!" LMAO My response was: "Well At least I can knit and will someday make a good husband to some poor unsuspecting woman who loves to shop at yarn stores" LOL. All she did was laugh and threaten to bean me with a skien of yarn the next time she comes to visit.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> I use a lightbulb -- works just as well as a darning mushroom. I have done this for years, even on purchased socks.


Now there's a flash of genuis!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey.

I am off yarn shopping with two of my KP friends and then lunch by the River. So I have no chance of catching up until this evening.

Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.

Wednesday photos.......


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> You are the only other person that I know of that likes to darn socks. I used to darn my brothers all the time. I also darned socks for a friend of mine's husband as she didn't like to.


That must make you as weird as me :thumbup:


----------



## ptofValerie

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I am off yarn shopping with two of my KP friends and then lunch by the River. So I have no chance of catching up until this evening.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.......


That is a lovely friendly green man. I have a couple in the cottage that are quite sinister but I love them so much. They are an English tradition. I've never seen them in any Irish setting.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I am off yarn shopping with two of my KP friends and then lunch by the River. So I have no chance of catching up until this evening.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.......


Well done on posting Wednesdays photos- as it is still Tuesday evening here- and even in NZ!
Lovely sunset.


----------



## sassafras123

Dr. Iresha called and we talked about NY dying several times and how I absolutely knew I am more than my body and how beautiful death is. She said she knew exactly what I was saying. She also said that because of loosing so much vital bodily fluids it would take three or four MONTHS to get back my energy level. That rest was imperative. It's all good. I haven't had to take pain meds since Friday.
Love the double knitting Gottastch.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful sky and really love your green man.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I am off yarn shopping with two of my KP friends and then lunch by the River. So I have no chance of catching up until this evening.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.......


----------



## Gweniepooh

Do take care of yourself sassafras123. I'm so glad you haven't had to take any pain meds for a few days. Rest, rest, rest.
quote=sassafras123]Dr. Iresha called and we talked about NY dying several times and how I absolutely knew I am more than my body and how beautiful death is. She said she knew exactly what I was saying. She also said that because of loosing so much vital bodily fluids it would take three or four MONTHS to get back my energy level. That rest was imperative. It's all good. I haven't had to take pain meds since Friday.
Love the double knitting Gottastch.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Up so early today. Have to be a physical therapy at 7 a.m. OMG why did I accept such an awful appointment time....LOL


----------



## wannabear

Lurker 2 said:


> I have got the balance of the flours working quite well, if I say so myself!


I feel a bread-making binge coming on. There is none in the house because I'm trying to cut those simple carbs from my diet. Something made with whole grains, though - I wouldn't feel at all guilty about that, and so delicious!


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> beautiful butterfly pictures purplefi - lovely. wish I had some coming to my plants - have not seen a butterfly at all this summer.
> 
> sam


this yr. i have seen more butterflies in our yard, guess with the rain, and everything blooming like crazy. i have seen big yellow ones, and big bk ones, always before it would just be monarks, but i have so many bushes bloomin and the zinna's, where as since its in the middle of aug. normally we would be in drought conditions. so i am enjoying that.
a good friend said when he comes to mow the lot at the church thur/fri (i told him they are calling for more rain thru sat) he will come up the street and mow my ditch row, since its gotten so tall.


----------



## jheiens

I understand that today is KatyNora's birthday.

Best wishes to our west coast TKP sister!

And now a song (all singing along):

Happy birthday to you,

Happy birthday to you,

Happy birthday, KatyNora, 

Happy birthday to you!!

And many more, 'til you're 104!!!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> "If only Clarence could reach the pedals......."
> 
> Shirley you may recognize the mountain in the background Pinnacle Peak in North Scottsdale.


LOL!!! LOVE it!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Up so early today. Have to be a physical therapy at 7 a.m. OMG why did I accept such an awful appointment time....LOL


Only one explanation I think- you're mad :-D :-D :-D


----------



## wannabear

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a very lovely part of the world! My daughter goes there with her family, occasionally.


Do people actually live there? Think of that! Every day, going out your front door, and being bowled over by that view.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Dr. Iresha called and we talked about NY dying several times and how I absolutely knew I am more than my body and how beautiful death is. She said she knew exactly what I was saying. She also said that because of loosing so much vital bodily fluids it would take three or four MONTHS to get back my energy level. That rest was imperative. It's all good. I haven't had to take pain meds since Friday.
> Love the double knitting Gottastch.


Glad the pain is settling- and knowing how long it will take you to recover to can settle back and enjoy not being to do much


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> I remember the squirrels at my uncle Elmer's - he would put corn out on a tree and they would come and eat. I always wanted one for a pet - not too smart. lol
> 
> sam, dad always cut our fire wood and always found a next of squirrels and i always had a pet squirrel, i kept them in the house and when they got older i put a box in the trees for them and eventually they wandered away. but they are the most fun and quirky. the first two we lived in our old little house, and it had linolium covered floors and when they would be in a tizzy (usually because i had pestered them) they would come racing through the house and you could hear them trying to get traction on the floors to turn corner and crash and thump into cabinets. so funny. oh i had such fun with them, they would be small and i bottle fed them until they got old enough, and then if you didn't get their food out soon enough, they would jump on your ankles to get the point across :mrgreen: it didn't bother me, but they did it once to mom int he morn, yikkes. i think i raised 3 or 4 in the house, i have raised a possum , i had a pet pig and he followed me everywhere during the summer. he didn't like it when a dog would get close, and run them off. i just always loved critters. never could get a baby rabbit to live.


----------



## darowil

Yes indeed Happy Birthday Katy Nora- have a lovely day and do something special for yourself (today or soon).


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I am off yarn shopping with two of my KP friends and then lunch by the River. So I have no chance of catching up until this evening.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.......


OUr sunsets have not been very colourful the past few days. Just the tiniest bit of pink a moment befroe the sun is gone. 
Love the little green man!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> wonderful pictures june - I hope your sister never stops taking them. I didn't realize the ocean was so blue around the outer bank. a place I have always wanted to visit.
> 
> sam


It's a beautiful area, Sam....but then I've always been partial to the ocean. It's become really crowded in the last few years. I haven't been there in about 11 years. At that time, restaurants and most business were closed from Oct. 1 to at least the middle of April. Now it's such a tourist spot, everything is open year round. Spoils it a little. My sister and her husband have a cottage there. But they were smart..it's on the 'sound side' not on the ocean. The ocean is gradually eating away at the shoreline and every bad storm takes down several beach houses. Since it's basically an island, the 'sound side' is on the water on the opposite side from the ocean. They don't get the 'wave action' a hurricane or bad storm causes.
OOPS! Wrote a book...sorry.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Well I'm heading off to bed. David is out for a while so I will take advantage of the opportunity to read a book instead of a machine in bed.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Interesting to know how he got cake from hot chocolate though, that might be useful knowledge as I always have hot chocolate in the house for DH and not always a sweet snack for him. :?: :thumbup:


I can ask him he has a great memory.


----------



## NanaCaren

Coffee this morning enjoy.


----------



## melyn

I have just had the same msg twice, can't seem to find a button refusing it only to close the page.


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you for the heads up, hope you are feeling better soon. I wonder if the survey was from Admin or from someone hacking in and trying to get KPer's info, thinking that we knitters wouldn't be smart enough to catch on. Surprise to them if that is indeed the case.


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, KatyNora.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That's a great idea, giving them an idea of what is involved and how hard it can be but not totally overwhelming since it was only for a month. :thumbup: :thumbup:


When i got out on my own I knew nothing about finances, I was determined that my children would know how to make the money stretch and still have a little extra.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto KatyNora! Have a terrific birthday!!!


jheiens said:


> I understand that today is KatyNora's birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to our west coast TKP sister!
> 
> And now a song (all singing along):
> 
> Happy birthday to you,
> 
> Happy birthday to you,
> 
> Happy birthday, KatyNora,
> 
> Happy birthday to you!!
> 
> And many more, 'til you're 104!!!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

Hi, flowers are beautiful, and from your heart to God's ears,  I do hope to have a nice day. Coffee is great almost to pretty to drink.LOL LOL, "not"
Raining here, very dark, but will make the best of it. Praying all have a peaceful and healing day, fill with love and strength and joy. :-D 
LET'S GET THIS DAY GOING :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

purl2diva said:


> Happy birthday, KatyNora.


Happy birthday KatyNora!! Hope it is wonderful!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning! Have returned from PT....nice thing about such an early appointment is that is it over and done with for the day.


----------



## sugarsugar

My goodness, finally caught up... i have just skimmed through tonight, no commenting sorry.
Happy birthday KatyNora.. have a great day.
My toilet has a problem.... plumber coming to look tomorrow (i hope) :-( 
Oscar (the pokey little puppy.. new nickname) had his nails cut and hair trimmed around eyes today. After a lot of calling around for prices... the vet near me does grooming and only charged $10, which i thought was really good.  
I hope you all have a good day... i am just about off to bed. Tired tonight.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is a good price! I remember a children's book title The Pokey Little Puppy....such a cute story. Hope you get a good night's rest. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


sugarsugar said:


> My goodness, finally caught up... i have just skimmed through tonight, no commenting sorry.
> Happy birthday KatyNora.. have a great day.
> My toilet has a problem.... plumber coming to look tomorrow (i hope) :-(
> Oscar (the pokey little puppy.. new nickname) had his nails cut and hair trimmed around eyes today. After a lot of calling around for prices... the vet near me does grooming and only charged $10, which i thought was really good.
> I hope you all have a good day... i am just about off to bed. Tired tonight.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a good price! I remember a children's book title The Pokey Little Puppy....such a cute story. Hope you get a good night's rest. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Yep, thats the storybook. I still have it. :thumbup:

How is your pain etc? And how is Marrianne doing?


----------



## nittergma

Hi Pacer, Sounds like you're working miracles there at work! Hopefully they know their job now! I hope you get a break soon. I'm glad you're able to knit it must be a good therapy for you. I hope you post some pics when you're done. I, too, love the pics everyone is posting.
My husband has the most awful toothache and can't see the dentist till Wednesday! I've never seen him like this! I'd better go make him some tea. Take care and take it easy! nittergma


pacer said:


> Good evening....I enjoy the beautiful pictures.
> Purple...don't stop sharing your pictures. Everyone's are such a blessing to some stressful days.
> I may not always comment on everyone's postings, but you are all so dear to me and really help me to destress from my long work days. Today I trained two people all day and they were each doing a different task. One on each side of me and I needed to do something totally different than each of them. My eyes are bloodshot red now as it totally wore me out.
> I have been working out for a few weeks now and have lost a few pounds. So happy for those results. I have been playing around with my mitten pattern using different needle sizes and yarn weights to create different sizes. My pattern goes to a child 4/5 years and I will make a pair for my 2 year old niece by playing with this pattern. I did it a few years ago so I just need to figure it out again. Part of the fun of knitting is adjusting patterns to make them do what I want them to do.
> 
> Marianne....glad to hear mom is doing better. Get some rest as well so that we can enjoy your company again at the next KAP.
> 
> Time to say goodnight to all so I can attempt to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## wannabear

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! DSM has to visit with a psycologist every month after her Gastric Bypass and they were talking about clothing and DSM made a comment about walking around in tents, poor Doc didn't know what to say. lolol, she doesn't realize we laugh about your chubby ladies store and Mariannes "Omar's Tent Shop" quite often. She needs new pants, but just wants me to put drawstrings or tighten elastic as she doesn't want to buy new then turn around and need to buy again a month or three later. lol, Ah well, what's one supposed to do?


I'm at a totally awful weight and have never been in this condition. There isn't much here in the house for me to wear, but I refuse to go spend money on Cow Clothes. Now, I think cows are lovely creatures, but I'd rather not be the size of one. There are jeans in my closet waiting for me.


----------



## wannabear

NanaCaren said:


> Happy birthday KatyNora!! Hope it is wonderful!!!


That's a gorgeous rose!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well done on posting Wednesdays photos- as it is still Tuesday evening here- and even in NZ!
> Lovely sunset.


Well, by now it is actually Wednesday morning here in NZ- only by half an hour! I see that Katynora has her birthday!
So Happy Birthday Katynora!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Dr. Iresha called and we talked about NY dying several times and how I absolutely knew I am more than my body and how beautiful death is. She said she knew exactly what I was saying. She also said that because of loosing so much vital bodily fluids it would take three or four MONTHS to get back my energy level. That rest was imperative. It's all good. I haven't had to take pain meds since Friday.
> Love the double knitting Gottastch.


Do please take that rest, Joy! Glad things are improving.


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> I feel a bread-making binge coming on. There is none in the house because I'm trying to cut those simple carbs from my diet. Something made with whole grains, though - I wouldn't feel at all guilty about that, and so delicious!


I try to use as much non-refined grains as possible- we are lucky - we can't buy a bleached flour- just not available.
Hello from Mucus Central- I am reeking of Olbas oil, have gargled Tea Tree- not a taste I like- but that is not the object of gargling, and surviving on Gottastch's home made cough mixture. I should have bought runny honey, got Creamed Manuka at a special price, but runny would be a lot easier to use...


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I am off yarn shopping with two of my KP friends and then lunch by the River. So I have no chance of catching up until this evening.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.......


Love the sunset, and the green man, have a fun day, and don't forget to show us your yarn, :-D


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> Yes, yes, yes, my friend and I have been to Swede Hollow...such fun! A tiny place but people were lined up out the door. We ate lunch (and had a treat) on their little patio. I'm so glad they have another place for us to visit!!!


 Fantastic! Tell my friend Sandi I sent you! She is a very friendly person. Her daughter Kara, co-owner of Bars, is a fabulous knitter...she has a 6th sense about it that amazes me. Sandi also is a very good knitter. Have fun!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> Is anyone staying up to watch the meteor shower?


We had multiple layers of clouds last night so no meteor watching for us. Well, even without the clouds, with the city lights, we wouldn't see them...Shame, it's such a wonderful spectacle. I watched it when I was living in a small town in TX and there weren't enough lights to interfere.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> I understand that today is KatyNora's birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to our west coast TKP sister!
> 
> And now a song (all singing along):
> 
> Happy birthday to you,
> 
> Happy birthday to you,
> 
> Happy birthday, KatyNora,
> 
> Happy birthday to you!!
> 
> And many more, 'til you're 104!!!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


And a HAPPY DITTO TOO


----------



## Lurker 2

wannabear said:


> Do people actually live there? Think of that! Every day, going out your front door, and being bowled over by that view.


Yes a bit less than 4,000 people live in the area, it has been a prized settlement region going back hundreds of years- because of the seals and crayfish, and is frequented all year round by the whales- if you google 'Kaikoura' you will find there is a lot online!


----------



## jknappva

Ezenby said:


> Hearing problems are a PAIN. My DH wont wear them when he listens to audio books. That means 80% of the time. He forgets??? to put them in the rest of the time. My dearest friend...low income... found she could get hearing aids for making a small payment. What a life saver program for her. Dont know if all states have a program but check into it. Worth looking into....they are so expensive. RIght now my teeth are taking priority...to a small fortune. Why can't I go without teeth?....Money to buy yarn and crafts?


Medicare is a good system but doesn't matter if you're blind, deaf and toothless because it doesn't cover any of that. I'm very fortunate because I can get vision and dental insurance for a small monthly payment with my retirement...the health insurance to cover what's left from Medicare is reasonable. Well, reasonable considering what most of it costs these days.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> OUr sunsets have not been very colourful the past few days. Just the tiniest bit of pink a moment befroe the sun is gone.
> Love the little green man!


It appears to be doing what you wanted!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> The poncho is lovely, I have a shawl in alpaca, it's so warm. Hope your tomatoes comes through. Mine are doing very well this year.


Purple.....beautiful tomatoes! Ours are still just a dream, but we are keeping our fingers crossed!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

gottastch said:


> I finally finished fiddling around with the free "Team Sweater" I found (I believe on Ravelry). I didn't like sewing all the pieces together so did it in the round and made a button hole band on the one shoulder for easy baby head access  Now just to find cute buttons...tomorrow


Really cute sweater! Too bad kids grow up, eh?
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> That poncho looks wonderful! And your tomatoes are amazing...ours drowned.


We'll see how amazing if we ever get any fruit!....or is it a veggie?
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> I made my older ones take over the money for one month, they had to make sure the bills were paid, food was bought. I was a single mum, not a lot of money. I made sure we had family night with a rented movie and some kind of treat. They all have thanked me for it. They can manage their households pretty good most of the time.


Good idea! Wish I had thought of it!
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I am off yarn shopping with two of my KP friends and then lunch by the River. So I have no chance of catching up until this evening.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.......


Beautiful sunset!!! All I see from my bedroom window is a forest of trees but I guess that's better than a brick wall! LOL! Love your green man...they've always been a favorite of mine!
JUneK


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I use a lightbulb -- works just as well as a darning mushroom. I have done this for years, even on purchased socks.


I've always called it a darning egg.
Carol IL/OH)


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Dr. Iresha called and we talked about NY dying several times and how I absolutely knew I am more than my body and how beautiful death is. She said she knew exactly what I was saying. She also said that because of loosing so much vital bodily fluids it would take three or four MONTHS to get back my energy level. That rest was imperative. It's all good. I haven't had to take pain meds since Friday.
> Love the double knitting Gottastch.


So glad your pain has lessened so you can leave off the pain meds. I can't take them but I know you have to at times. Glad to hear you're on the mend even though it will take a while,
Hugs, 
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza

Onthewingsofadove said:


> cmaliza, Your poncho is beautiful. I'm so envious of your perseverance, but it has been well rewarded.
> kuddos
> 
> Trisha


Thank you!


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> I understand that today is KatyNora's birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to our west coast TKP sister!
> 
> And now a song (all singing along):
> 
> Happy birthday to you,
> 
> Happy birthday to you,
> 
> Happy birthday, KatyNora,
> 
> Happy birthday to you!!
> 
> And many more, 'til you're 104!!!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Happy birthday, KatyNora!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> I've always called it a darning egg.
> Carol IL/OH)


I have seen wooden 'eggs' which work very well, because they fit so many different parts of your sock you are trying to darn. My girls were not keen on darned socks though- can rub if you are not very skilled at doing it.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> OUr sunsets have not been very colourful the past few days. Just the tiniest bit of pink a moment befroe the sun is gone.
> Love the little green man!


WOW!! Made me dizzy but loved the colors and thanks for the sentiment!
JUneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Finally found the poncho and tomato photos people have been talking about- the poncho looks lovely, but now I can't remember who made it- nearly time obviously to go back to bed, just after 1 am. My ribs are hurting from the coughing. Everybody is ill- can't get to the doctor for a week, groan...

I love the little team sweater , Gottastch!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It appears to be doing what you wanted!


Sometimes they don't work out quite the way they are supposed to. glad this one worked.


----------



## Grannypeg

Happy Birthday Katy Nora - Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Sometimes they don't work out quite the way they are supposed to. glad this one worked.


I have found the start arrow that has been in some of your experiments a bit of a nuisance- is there any way you could get rid of it, because it spoils an otherwise really good 'vista'...?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I have found the start arrow that has been in some of your experiments a bit of a nuisance- is there any way you could get rid of it, because it spoils an otherwise really good 'vista'...?


haven't figured out why, still working on it.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> haven't figured out why, still working on it.


mmmmmmmm

I am heading back to bed! Enjoy what is left of your morning!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmmmmm
> 
> I am heading back to bed! Enjoy what is left of your morning!


Have a good sleep and pleasant dreams dear lady.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> you will need to take some pictures of the tomatoes.
> 
> sam


I will! It will be a tremendous occasion! :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> one usually get more than one tomato per plant.
> 
> loved the visitor.
> 
> sam
> 
> the poncho is beautiful - love the stitch pattern - you did an outstanding job - hope she likes it.


Thank you! I'm sure she will...she has been watching it grow..however slowly!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> we had tomato sandwiches today for lunch - our own tomatoes - very good.
> 
> sam


Hoping to share the joy of home grown...if winter doesn't come first! :-D Today is grey, windy and cold! We are not expected to get out of the 60s.


----------



## Designer1234

doogie said:


> After a lengthy conversation as to why I declined her help she said: "Oh my word! You inherited all the stubborn genes from your Grandfather!" LMAO My response was: "Well At least I can knit and will someday make a good husband to some poor unsuspecting woman who loves to shop at yarn stores" LOL. All she did was laugh and threaten to bean me with a skien of yarn the next time she comes to visit.


It sounds as if you and your Mom have fun together. My son and I do that too and I usually don't win! So nice to raise a son and be close to him when he is an adult. It means we have done something right. I applaud you for 
knowing who you are, and what you want and going for it! 
Nice to meet you! Designer


----------



## Designer1234

*Happy birthday Katy Nora*! I hope your day is wonderful and you have a healthy, happy , wonderful year! I hope you like my card for you!


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> That is a good price! I remember a children's book title The Pokey Little Puppy....such a cute story. Hope you get a good night's rest. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Hayley is nine and she still loves the Pokey Little Puppy - it is one of the books she goes back to and reads over and over when she goes to her room at night. She reads for quite awhile and then falls asleep. It is right beside her bed. Pat bought it for her when she was 3 (6 years ago)


----------



## sassafras123

Thank you Gwen, Darowil. We are human beings not human doings. Rest actually easy as when you loose it you can't do anything but lie in bed using t.v. As radio. As long as Maya and I can do our morning walks I'm happy.
Have to go to GE dr. Today so skipped morning walk.
I loved the Pokey Little Puppy.


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> OK friends, I need to vent. We have invited the family over for dinner this week-end to celebrate SIL safe return from Afghanstan. DH sent out a message to the kids giving them the menu and asking for help. He did all this without asking me. He asked for some of the easiest and less expensive things to prepare. Now that he has retired he tries to help (?) by suggesting what we will have for dinner and acts hurt when I tell him we are having something else. I do like to cook and I like to plan my meals, especially for company, and he walked on my toes.
> The kids are big soda drinkers and I would like them to bring the drinks and dessert but no, he asked for dinner rolls and baked beans. Dinner rolls are my special treat for the family and the baked beans will be out of a can. I know I should be grateful but I am a little bent out of shape. Thanks for listening to my rambling. I do feel better and I know that none of you will tell DH that I am upset with him. He truely thought he was helping.


Maybe next time you can "jump the gun" and as soon as you know you are having a gathering....try to plan with him. Make this part of the original conversation when you decide to have the party. Get him to make suggestions & you make suggestions. Tell him then that you really like making the rolls, etc. and maybe such & such would be good for so & so to make/bring. etc. Just an idea.
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey.
> 
> I am off yarn shopping with two of my KP friends and then lunch by the River. So I have no chance of catching up until this evening.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos.......


Your Green Man looks a cheerful soul....also a bit ornery? Does he cause mischief? :mrgreen:


----------



## GrandmaDi

darowil said:


> Yes indeed Happy Birthday Katy Nora- have a lovely day and do something special for yourself (today or soon).


I second this! Happy Birthday, Katy Nora!


----------



## Designer1234

PurpleFi said:


> That must make you as weird as me :thumbup:


make that three of us . I darned a lot when the boys were small-- then got into stuff that took up some time and let it slide. Now that I am keeping us in hand knitted socks I have saved one of the old 60 watt lightbulbs and will continue darning. My Mom was a wonderful darner and was very particular how we learned.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Have returned from PT....nice thing about such an early appointment is that is it over and done with for the day.


Your "tune" changes between before appointment & after! :-D I'm that way about going to the gym.....hate to go, but always glad I made it. At least, that's what I remember...haven't been for quite a while. The "before" is winning of late! :-D  
Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> make that three of us . I darned a lot when the boys were small-- then got into stuff that took up some time and let it slide. Now that I am keeping us in hand knitted socks I have saved one of the old 60 watt lightbulbs and will continue darning. My Mom was a wonderful darner and was very particular how we learned.


Make it four Tessadele likes to darn as well.


----------



## Designer1234

Railyn said:


> I do feel better and I know that none of you will tell DH that I am upset with him. He truely thought he was helping.


I know the feeling -- sometimes it gets a bit much -- I think we women have to remember that men are from another planet -- We are from Venus and they are from Mars. one day there was a huge galactic explosion and beings from each place arrived on a place called earth. They usually can live together but it helps if you always remember that they are from a different planet! They think differently, react differently and are hurt more easily than they let on. I know you appreciate his help but sometimes you have to say 'hands' off my kitchen!

Maybe contact the kids and change what they should bring? We do love them though don't we!

The above was told to me by my Mother and i have heard it many times so lots of people have told the story.

I imagine we are just as hard for them to deal with but we will never admit that, will we. This is the place to vent your frustrations.


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy birthday Katy Nora*! I hope your day is wonderful and you have a healthy, happy , wonderful year! I hope you like my card for you!


Lovely, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

GrandmaDi said:


> I second this! Happy Birthday, Katy Nora!


DITTO
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Poledra65 said:


> Well, DH just called to check in, he's in Heston, Kansas for the night, I think I spelled it correctly. He picked the load up this morning well, late morning/early afternoon in Temple, Tx and is to deliver it to Laramie, Wy on Wednesday morning so should be home sometime Wed. afternoon/evening.  Yay!! Dogs and cats will be relieved (me too). lol. I do enjoy some time apart but am always happy when he comes home.
> So now I'm off to bed, see you all in the morning.


I think that is one reason we have had a successful marriage Kaye-- he was gone so much of the time while in the Army - that I was so glad to see him and he me, when he got home. He usually had to leave before we got on each other's nerves. I always remember how hard it was and how lonely it was for me and the boys. I am so glad he is sitting in our living room or working around the house all the time now. It makes you appreciate each other.


----------



## Gweniepooh

You might try to get some Oragel. It is used for baby's when teething (over the counter med) and may give him some. brief relief from the toothache. Too bad they can't work him in as an emergency. Prayers will wing their way for comfort.


nittergma said:


> Hi Pacer, Sounds like you're working miracles there at work! Hopefully they know their job now! I hope you get a break soon. I'm glad you're able to knit it must be a good therapy for you. I hope you post some pics when you're done. I, too, love the pics everyone is posting.
> My husband has the most awful toothache and can't see the dentist till Wednesday! I've never seen him like this! I'd better go make him some tea. Take care and take it easy! nittergma


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Pontuf

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KATY NORA!


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> I understand that today is KatyNora's birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to our west coast TKP sister!
> 
> And now a song (all singing along):
> 
> Happy birthday to you,
> 
> Happy birthday to you,
> 
> Happy birthday, KatyNora,
> 
> Happy birthday to you!!
> 
> And many more, 'til you're 104!!!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'll add my birthday wishes to that, maybe not my voice, but I'll play along with flute, sax, or piano.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Only one explanation I think- you're mad :-D :-D :-D


I'd quite agree with that assumption. lol...Do you have the hat for it? :lol: :lol: Have fun though.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lurker take care of yourself. It sounds as if this "cold"/"cough" is really being bothersome. Sending you healing energy.


Lurker 2 said:


> Finally found the poncho and tomato photos people have been talking about- the poncho looks lovely, but now I can't remember who made it- nearly time obviously to go back to bed, just after 1 am. My ribs are hurting from the coughing. Everybody is ill- can't get to the doctor for a week, groan...
> 
> I love the little team sweater , Gottastch!


----------



## Gweniepooh

again!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Carol if the weather does turn too cold before green tomatoes ripen, you can pick them, wrap in newspaper and store in a dark, dry place and they will ripen. 
quote=cmaliza]Hoping to share the joy of home grown...if winter doesn't come first! :-D Today is grey, windy and cold! We are not expected to get out of the 60s. [/quote]


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> OUr sunsets have not been very colourful the past few days. Just the tiniest bit of pink a moment befroe the sun is gone.
> Love the little green man!


Oh now that's cool!! Have a wonderful day yourself, too.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> It's a beautiful area, Sam....but then I've always been partial to the ocean. It's become really crowded in the last few years. I haven't been there in about 11 years. At that time, restaurants and most business were closed from Oct. 1 to at least the middle of April. Now it's such a tourist spot, everything is open year round. Spoils it a little. My sister and her husband have a cottage there. But they were smart..it's on the 'sound side' not on the ocean. The ocean is gradually eating away at the shoreline and every bad storm takes down several beach houses. Since it's basically an island, the 'sound side' is on the water on the opposite side from the ocean. They don't get the 'wave action' a hurricane or bad storm causes.
> OOPS! Wrote a book...sorry.
> JuneK


So interesting, never thought about the sound side of an island, that really makes more sense than being in the ocean view side when one thinks about it then. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee this morning enjoy.


Oh yum. :thumbup: Love the little umbrella, almost looks like it was made out of cream hanging in the air.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Before also was pre coffee and a bit of pain. After, less pain, a bit more flexible, and eating my oatmeal....LOL oatmeal=comfort food....LOL I told the PT today that he was about to make me cry his therapy hurt so much but then afterwards there is relief. He said that since I did return for my appointment he figured he could be "rougher" on me...LOL. Very nice guy though...he was just joking. Must say it is the first time I've seen PT do me any good.


cmaliza said:


> Your "tune" changes between before appointment & after! :-D I'm that way about going to the gym.....hate to go, but always glad I made it. At least, that's what I remember...haven't been for quite a while. The "before" is winning of late! :-D
> Carol (IL/OH)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yep that's me...the Mad Hatter!....rofl


Poledra65 said:


> I'd quite agree with that assumption. lol...Do you have the hat for it? :lol: :lol: Have fun though.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Going to go knit some. Going to Marianne's Saturday for her birthday which is Sunday and am making a Barbie outfit to take to C. And yeeeesssss.....I have a surprise for Marianne too. LOL


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> When i got out on my own I knew nothing about finances, I was determined that my children would know how to make the money stretch and still have a little extra.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

nittergma said:


> Hi Pacer, Sounds like you're working miracles there at work! Hopefully they know their job now!  I hope you get a break soon. I'm glad you're able to knit it must be a good therapy for you. I hope you post some pics when you're done. I, too, love the pics everyone is posting.
> My husband has the most awful toothache and can't see the dentist till Wednesday! I've never seen him like this! I'd better go make him some tea. Take care and take it easy! nittergma


ooh, hope the pain passes a bit and that they have a cancellation so that he can get in earlier.


----------



## Designer1234

Has anyone heard from Dreamweaver? I haven't noticed any posts from her. Is she having her surgery right now? If she is watching - our thoughts are with her. Shirley


----------



## Poledra65

wannabear said:


> I'm at a totally awful weight and have never been in this condition. There isn't much here in the house for me to wear, but I refuse to go spend money on Cow Clothes. Now, I think cows are lovely creatures, but I'd rather not be the size of one. There are jeans in my closet waiting for me.


Me too, I have a whole closet of clothes that I "almost can fit into" well, in 20 pounds or so, and I refuse to buy more when I just need to get my but in gear and do something about it, I know that if I eat right and exercise, I can lose it, I've done it, where as DSM tried every diet including medically supervised and almost ended up in the hospital both times she tried those, so doc said NO MORE DIETS for her, ever. So this is working for her. I'm just lazy and would rather knit, of course I do knit while walking, does that count as upper body and lower body cardio? lol


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to go knit some. Going to Marianne's Saturday for her birthday which is Sunday and am making a Barbie outfit to take to C. And yeeeesssss.....I have a surprise for Marianne too. LOL


oh I wish I could go too-- give her a hug from another virgo


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I try to use as much non-refined grains as possible- we are lucky - we can't buy a bleached flour- just not available.
> Hello from Mucus Central- I am reeking of Olbas oil, have gargled Tea Tree- not a taste I like- but that is not the object of gargling, and surviving on Gottastch's home made cough mixture. I should have bought runny honey, got Creamed Manuka at a special price, but runny would be a lot easier to use...


I agree, the taste does leave something to be desired, and true that creamed honey is just not as easy to use in this situation, but a penny saved is a penny earned, right?  I'd probably have bought the same thing.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> Maybe next time you can "jump the gun" and as soon as you know you are having a gathering....try to plan with him. Make this part of the original conversation when you decide to have the party. Get him to make suggestions & you make suggestions. Tell him then that you really like making the rolls, etc. and maybe such & such would be good for so & so to make/bring. etc. Just an idea.
> Carol (IL/OH)


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> Your Green Man looks a cheerful soul....also a bit ornery? Does he cause mischief? :mrgreen:


LOL! That was my thought, I'd like to find one like that to put on my back gate. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I know the feeling -- sometimes it gets a bit much -- I think we women have to remember that men are from another planet -- We are from Venus and they are from Mars. one day there was a huge galactic explosion and beings from each place arrived on a place called earth. They usually can live together but it helps if you always remember that they are from a different planet! They think differently, react differently and are hurt more easily than they let on. I know you appreciate his help but sometimes you have to say 'hands' off my kitchen!


LOL!! I banned DH from the kitchen after he burnt one of my good pans when I was not home, boy did he burn that pan good, (unless I'm out of town), and now he uses it against me, lol, "no dear, I can't make my own toast, you banned me from the kitchen, remember" lolol and so on, but he has no problem coming behind me and adding herbs and spices to whatever I'm cooking, never mind that he doesn't tell me what he's putting in, makes for an interesting meal for sure though. lol... But he'd be scared to tell anyone what to bring for a meal, he'd just say "ask her" lol


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I think that is one reason we have had a successful marriage Kaye-- he was gone so much of the time while in the Army - that I was so glad to see him and he me, when he got home. He usually had to leave before we got on each other's nerves. I always remember how hard it was and how lonely it was for me and the boys. I am so glad he is sitting in our living room or working around the house all the time now. It makes you appreciate each other.


That it does, it's true, distance does make the heart grow fonder. I'm just so glad that he comes home, poor Julie gets to see her Fale so much less than I get to see my DH that I really feel I can't complain though.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep that's me...the Mad Hatter!....rofl


LOLOL!!!!! Shocking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Going to go knit some. Going to Marianne's Saturday for her birthday which is Sunday and am making a Barbie outfit to take to C. And yeeeesssss.....I have a surprise for Marianne too. LOL


Give her birthday hugs from us please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Has anyone heard from Dreamweaver? I haven't noticed any posts from her. Is she having her surgery right now? If she is watching - our thoughts are with her. Shirley


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Poledra65

Wow~! Caught up again, yay!! Going to go get my 2nd cuppa and some breakfast so I can take my vitamins and get some cleaning done around here, I'll take a few pics of the garden maybe too. I have some cloud pictures I've taken over the last several days for you all and need to download them this afternoon also, hopefully before knit group. So, here I go...


----------



## KateB

Southern Gal said:


> this yr. i have seen more butterflies in our yard, guess with the rain, and everything blooming like crazy. i have seen big yellow ones, and big bk ones, always before it would just be monarks, but i have so many bushes bloomin and the zinna's, where as since its in the middle of aug. normally we would be in drought conditions. so i am enjoying that.
> a good friend said when he comes to mow the lot at the church thur/fri (i told him they are calling for more rain thru sat) he will come up the street and mow my ditch row, since its gotten so tall.


What's a ditch row?


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Finally found the poncho and tomato photos people have been talking about- the poncho looks lovely, but now I can't remember who made it- nearly time obviously to go back to bed, just after 1 am. My ribs are hurting from the coughing. Everybody is ill- can't get to the doctor for a week, groan...
> 
> I love the little team sweater , Gottastch!


Get better soon, Julie. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

GrandmaDi said:


> I second this! Happy Birthday, Katy Nora!


Third it! Many Happy Returns Katy Nora!


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> oh I wish I could go too-- give her a hug from another virgo


(To Marianne via Gwen).... From me too - yet another virgo!!


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Give her birthday hugs from us please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Don't forget to add me to that :-D


----------



## Tessadele

Poledra65 said:


> I never got bored either, and if you made the mistake and said you were bored, it didn't last long, mom would find plenty of work to do so that we learned to stay really busy with our own fun. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I can't remember being bored, but then I always had a book to read or a ball to play against a wall, or I could help cook dinner, the list was endless.

Tessa


----------



## RookieRetiree

Count me in on this particular kind of weirdness too...one of my 4-H County Fair entries was a darned sock and I got a blue ribbon!! I think I was 12 or 13 at the time...people thought it was a very weird thing to enter. Back then, our 4-H club devoted an entire year to either cooking/baking, sewing/needlework, or home furnishings. I entered an apron (does anyone still use them?), a skirt/vest outfit, and the sock. Only the darned sock sticks in my memory.



PurpleFi said:


> That must make you as weird as me :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Because you feel so good afterwards? And, because we don't want you to have an uneven butt. Reminds me of when DH went to the chiropractor who told him he had "washerwoman knees" and was sway back. He said he felt like an old nag ready for the glue factory.



Gweniepooh said:


> Up so early today. Have to be a physical therapy at 7 a.m. OMG why did I accept such an awful appointment time....LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just saw a recipe on Facebook for crusty bread where it's quickly mixed up, left to proof overnight and then baked in a very hot oven and hot cast iron dutch oven. It looks very good and hearty - the kind to serve soup or chilli in...if I can copy and paste it, I'll move it over here.



wannabear said:


> I feel a bread-making binge coming on. There is none in the house because I'm trying to cut those simple carbs from my diet. Something made with whole grains, though - I wouldn't feel at all guilty about that, and so delicious!


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-195099-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

